# The official pictures thread for Secret Reaper 2012



## bethene

Please read carefully~ 

first of all, I started this because I have had a few shipping, so wanted to have this in place for when gifts are received! 

2nd, please do not clutter this up with just conversation, it is reserved for received gifts, and of course , the banter that goes with this,, 
I love the joking and banter, so please do not stop, but with in the right thread,, for general conversation please use the discussion thread,, 

3rd, you may reveal you victim this year when you show your picture, that is assuming you know - if you do not, just say you do not know, but if you find out later, maybe thank them with another picture, so the reaper and the gift goes together, last year alot of people got lost in the shuffle. 

I know it is not as much fun to reveal who the reaper was , but with almost 200 people, it would get to confusing to do it any other way. 

SO, when gifts arrive, post away!


----------



## bethene

well, with one victim receiving their gift, and several more speeding their way as we speak,, I am getting this thread going,, 

hope people remember to post pics and / tell what they received!!


----------



## bethene

don't forget to post pictures when you get your gift~


----------



## NormalLikeYou

We can't post pics yet...but I feel compelled to post just to say that we think we have the coolest Secret Reaper in all of Reaperdom.


----------



## bethene

I agree, In ALL of reaperdom,, (love that name btw! )


----------



## bethene

well, we need pictures people! several have received,


----------



## witchy46

I have not received a gift yet, but sure it won't be long. I sent mine out Friday August 31st!! I can't believe Halloween was 2 months away!!!! I'm soo excited!!


----------



## JustWhisper

Okay, Okay already. I am posting pictures.  My computer is fried so I had to get pics onto my laptop. 

My reaper family spent a lot of time looking for many of the items I listed on my list of listy things. And man, did they do a great job of finding them. My secret reaper this year is *SWEET N'SCARY* (and family). Usually my mail carrier comes to my door and rings the bell when I have a package. But we must have had a sub who apparently only knocked and I did not hear it. While leaving the house last evening to go to a movie I found a small box patiently waiting for me on the porch. Surprised and surely excited I grabbed the box and headed for the car. My husband thought I was crazy for not putting it in the house, but everyone knows an SR box must be opened immediately or the magic might oooozze out and get away. So while he drove I unwrapped one of the most amazing and fun boxes of treats I have ever received. I am sure people in the cars next to us wondered what i was doing pulling such strange items from a box. This is living proof that GREAT things come in small packages. I will try to list each item, and hope I don't miss anything.









Starting from the top left: 2 handcrafted floating candles (the one on the left blends in with my bookshelf), and a glow-in-the-dark rubber spider web.
Next row from left: A rubber heart, an adorable picture of a reaper drawn by their son which was decorating the outside of my box, a package of spider sillouhettes, a package of fake broken glass, a cute card picked out by their 2 children from their family, a totally cool handcrafted spider egg sac, 3 packs of spider webbing with spiders, and a great skeleton door knocker.
Next row down: Spooky "crime scene" tape, 3 very cool labels for various potions or concoctions (Bad Blood 1650, Zombie Virus: Exquisitely crafted from the world's finest brains, and Ye Olde Spider Venom 1897), a set of creepy GID vinyl stickers featuring skeletons, brains and insects, a beautiful pumpkin shaped tea light holder with a lovely fall scented candle, 2 pieces of white sheer fabric for draping my walk through, lots of pieces of old tools, springs, and some empty Co2 carts (some parts I will use in my mad scientist lab and the others I will use to Steampunk my Nerf guns for my pirate scene), and 2 crazy cool rubber bats.

Here is a closer view of the items:















And my cats giving it their feline seal of approval. Me-OW!









Thank you to my SR and family. What a great time I had opening it all and thinking how i would use each item. You are so thoughtful, and brought many smiles to my face. I love my box of fun!

JW


----------



## Hollows Eva

What great things!! ( exept for all the ugly hiddious spiders lmao) ooh I especially love the labels ,and that Brain looks fantastic!! Your reaper did a fab job!


----------



## MissMandy

Yay! Awesome loot, JW! You've been reaped well  Cute meow meows too!


----------



## chinclub

Great gifts!!

Very cool floating candles, I need some of those!! And that pumpkin candle is really pretty.


----------



## witchy46

WOW!! I'm impressed!!! Your Reaper did an awesome job!!!


----------



## moony_1

Wow! Some of toucan really pack a lot into the boxes!


----------



## bethene

wow,, great haul, JW!! love the drawing of the reaper, ,what a cool kid! the small metal pieces are so up your alley! can't wait to see what you do with them,,, sweet n scary did well with your list!


----------



## tomanderson

How exciting to see the first pictures! It makes me want to...put on a Halloween LP record and listen to the scratches and pops!


----------



## nhh

OMG It's really happening, reaping is in full swing. Great gifts JW.


----------



## Terra

Oh wow, what a treasure trove of awesome gifts!


----------



## Tannasgach

Yay!! Our first pictures of a victim's package.  Let the games begin! Can't wait to see more. Great gifts JW, sooo envious of the floating candles.


----------



## sookie

Those are great gifts JW your reaper did a great job!


----------



## Halloween Princess

They sure fit a lot of goodies in a small box! Looks great!


----------



## creeperguardian

nice gifts please oh please will my reaper ship my gifts soo its pain waiting for it lol


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*WOW JUSTWHISPER you made out! Love what you got and love that you posted pics I always love seeing what everyone gets*


----------



## Hearts1003

Great score JustWhisper!


----------



## grimreaper1962

Great package JW. A bunch of great things in there!!!


----------



## lmz319

What a great box of surprises! I can't wait to see more boxes as they come in!


----------



## Landscapeman

I came home over the weekend to find that my reaper had been quick with the ship. Thank You Sarah Byers, I dont have your screen name. I especially like the skull, It will all be a great addition to the yard haunt. 








I think I will get some scares on the tots from the mask.
Thank You, Patrick


----------



## ajbanz

Very unique mask. I agree. You'll get lots of scares with that one.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

That skull has some nice decay like qualities!

Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## kmb123

Awesome stuff JustWhisper & Landscape man! So much fun seeing everyone's hauls...can't wait to see more!


----------



## DebBDeb

Landscapeman said:


> I came home over the weekend to find that my reaper had been quick with the ship. Thank You Sarah Byers, I dont have your screen name. I especially like the skull, It will all be a great addition to the yard haunt.
> View attachment 126261
> 
> 
> I think I will get some scares on the tots from the mask.
> Thank You, Patrick


AWESOME! LOVE that skull ... but most importantly, the shot glasses are key! Lol ...


----------



## DebBDeb

Great score, JW!


----------



## chinclub

I love that skull!! Very creepy.


----------



## Ghouliet

Zombie warning tape? I will have to look for that. I love seeing what everyone is getting.


----------



## kmb123

Ghouliet - I picked up two different kinds of that exact Zombie tape at Dollar Tree. Not sure if you have those in Arizona, but you could try their website to see if you can order it online.


----------



## witchy46

My victim will receive her gift on Thursday 9/6/12, I can't wait to see if_ she_ like my what I sent!!


----------



## NOWHINING

great pictures and I look forward to see more!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Landscapeman said:


> I came home over the weekend to find that my reaper had been quick with the ship. Thank You Sarah Byers, I dont have your screen name. I especially like the skull, It will all be a great addition to the yard haunt.
> View attachment 126261
> 
> 
> I think I will get some scares on the tots from the mask.
> Thank You, Patrick


your welcome. the skull is hand made and it glows in the dark, so glad you got it i have been stressing over rather or not it was delivered.


----------



## witchymom

witchy46 said:


> My victim will receive her gift on Thursday 9/6/12, I can't wait to see if_ she_ like my what I sent!!


im a she! is it for me?


----------



## grimreaper1962

Guess I am not her victim either.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Landscapeman said:


> I came home over the weekend to find that my reaper had been quick with the ship. Thank You Sarah Byers, I dont have your screen name. I especially like the skull, It will all be a great addition to the yard haunt.
> View attachment 126261
> 
> 
> I think I will get some scares on the tots from the mask.
> Thank You, Patrick


*NICE! Love the Zombie tape and shot glasses!*


----------



## nochevys

*I've Been Reaped...*

Well when I got home from work today I noticed a package on the front steps. I knew I wasn't expecting anything. I knew the secret reaper had made an appearence at my house! 

It was a pleasant surprise after a rather crappy day at work...

If I put the clues together correctly I owe a big thank you to dminor who did an awesome job getting items that will be put to good use in the haunted cemetery. So THANK YOU dminor!

Check out the awesome projection that was in my package. How cool is that. Now I just need to figure out how & where to project it. Gonna be a great Halloween.

What an awesome place this site is! Thanks again to my secret reaper you did great...


----------



## bethene

great creepy skull! love it! and the shot glasses,,, great job Moonwitchkitty,, Great haul Landscapeman,,, 

just a note, please let me know when you get your gift,, not just post it in this section,, thank you!


----------



## bethene

nocheyys,, love the ghostly figure,, also , love the memorial flowers in black, a good addition to a cemetery,, and creepy cloth is ALWAYS welcome!


----------



## Dminor

nochevys said:


> Well when I got home from work today I noticed a package on the front steps. I knew I wasn't expecting anything. I knew the secret reaper had made an appearence at my house!
> 
> It was a pleasant surprise after a rather crappy day at work...
> 
> If I put the clues together correctly I owe a big thank you to dminor who did an awesome job getting items that will be put to good use in the haunted cemetery. So THANK YOU dminor!
> 
> Check out the awesome projection that was in my package. How cool is that. Now I just need to figure out how & where to project it. Gonna be a great Halloween.
> 
> What an awesome place this site is! Thanks again to my secret reaper you did great...



You're very welcome nochevys! I hope that everything finds a home in your haunt! 

As a side note, for the longest time I was trying to figure out ways to work those cemetery flower holders into my haunt, and when we bought our house last year I was finally able to use them. They add such a great extra touch of realism, so I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## MissMandy

Great gifts y'all


----------



## witchy46

witchymom said:


> im a she! is it for me?


Hmmmmm, could be? Hee, hee, hee!!! A witch never sends a gift and tells!!


----------



## witchymom

lololol


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Nochevys, great haul! I love the flowers, the holders are a really nice detail that adds to it all!


----------



## NOWHINING

That is really cool!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

JustWhisper- What a great haul! I especially love the picture of the reaper and the spider sac. It’s amazing what can fit into one box 
Landscapeman- That skull is amazing!! And the fact that it glows in the dark makes it that much better lol And of course you HAVE to have halloween shot glasses 
Nochevys- the cemetery planters will make a great addition to your haunt! Very lifelike and it’s the little things that make it as a whole AMAZING! 

Great hauls everyone, the reapers are doing fantastically! I can’t wait to see what everyone else gets, this is my first year and am absolutely loving it!


----------



## ajbanz

Nochevys, Love the projection. Never thought about putting flowers in the cemetery. What a great idea for realism!!!! As a side note, I love you dining room decor.


----------



## Hollows Eva

zombie warning tape!!!!!!! *ads to own like-list* I love the scull to, its really creepy!


----------



## chinclub

Nochevys, that projection is awesome! I am trying to get some cool projections for this year. They are such an eye catcher. I know you will love it.


----------



## creeperguardian

guess shes not my reaper ethier lol


----------



## nochevys

Thanks for the nice comments everyone...

ajbanz:
I'll let the Mrs know you like her dining room. That was my one and only time I'll ever hang wall paper!


----------



## witchy46

I can't wait to see more pics!!!! Hopefully my vistim will get hers tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Everyone elses looks awesome too!!!! Luv this!!


----------



## Ghouliet

nochevys said:


> Well when I got home from work today I noticed a package on the front steps. I knew I wasn't expecting anything. I knew the secret reaper had made an appearence at my house!
> 
> It was a pleasant surprise after a rather crappy day at work...
> 
> 
> 
> If I put the clues together correctly I owe a big thank you to dminor who did an awesome job getting items that will be put to good use in the haunted cemetery. So THANK YOU dminor!
> 
> Check out the awesome projection that was in my package. How cool is that. Now I just need to figure out how & where to project it. Gonna be a great Halloween.
> 
> What an awesome place this site is! Thanks again to my secret reaper you did great...


Wow, great cemetery stuff. I have wanted to create a ghostly projection for the cemetery and that one looks fantastic! Great job done by your Reaper!


----------



## Spookerstar

My Victim will be getting their package very soon! Hurry up Mr. Postman


----------



## chinclub

Sounds like a lot of packages are getting delivered today!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

chinclub said:


> Sounds like a lot of packages are getting delivered today!


I hope so! Pictures, Pictures, Pictures!!!!


----------



## bethene

yes,, we love pictures!


----------



## The Auditor

Gotta keep this on the front page so people can find it...


----------



## obcessedwithit

oh such great items everyone, makes me get the chills with the build up


----------



## BR1MSTON3

The Auditor said:


> Gotta keep this on the front page so people can find it...


Indeed


----------



## JustWhisper

Landscapeman, love that skull. Moonwitchkitty did a great job on everything. A very nice reaper package, indeed.
Nochevys, another great package, as well. That projection will be a great addition to your haunt.

Thanks for all the nice compliments on my gifts. Of course, I can't take any of the credit. All I did was open the box. LOL.


----------



## bethene

lots of gifts in transit,, so this thread should start popping soon!


----------



## Tannasgach

LADIES & GENTLEMEN!!!
Come one, come all! Step right up to view the astonishing, amazing, spectacular Secret Reaper items for Tannasgach!!









I've been reaped!!! 

My SR took some suggestions from my likes list and then did a wonderful job of stalking me! They were inspired by a pin on my Pinterest page and made an awesome Medicine Man box. It contained labeled bottles:









a botanical/medical log complete with illustrations, they modged podged the book cover to make it look like aged leather and used Fimo clay to make the eyepiece:









some items for the Fortune Teller, the crystal ball lights up and the Tarot cards came wrapped in a bandanna inside the box:









they Photoshopped *78* (can you imagine?!) Carnevil Tarot Cards, here's a small sampling:









hand stained and aged boxes, with added embellishments; they came wrapped in creepy cloth:









and as if that wasn't enough, they took it to the highest level of awesomeness and hand painted a Celtic mask to model the one on my avatar:
















Needless to say, I'm just awestruck!!! The hard work, artistic creativity, the intricate details that went into my gifts are astonishing! I cannot thank my Reaper enough!! "Who is my Reaper", you ask? Well.....they left their "calling card":


----------



## creeperguardian

awsome i hope my reaper will ship soon please mr or miss reaper im dieing lolol


----------



## obcessedwithit

Wow! what a score, Tannasgach.


----------



## DebBDeb

Tannasgach said:


> LADIES & GENTLEMEN!!!
> Come one, come all! Step right up to view the astonishing, amazing, spectacular Secret Reaper items for Tannasgach!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reaped!!!
> 
> My SR took some suggestions from my likes list and then did a wonderful job of stalking me! They were inspired by a pin on my Pinterest page and made an awesome Medicine Man box. It contained bottles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a botanical/medical log complete with illustrations, they modged podged the book cover to make it look like leather and used Fimo clay to make the eyepiece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some items for the Fortune Teller, the crystal ball lights up and the Tarot cards came wrapped in a bandanna inside the box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they Photoshopped *78* (can you imagine?!) Carnevil Tarot Cards, here's a small sampling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hand stained and aged boxes, with added embellishments; they came wrapped them in creepy cloth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as if that wasn't enough, they took it to the next level of awesomeness and hand painted a Celtic mask to model the one on my avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I'm just awestruck!!! The hard work, artistic creativity, the intricate details that went in to my gifts is astonishing! I cannot thank my Reaper enough! "Who is my Reaper", you ask? They left their "calling card":


That is just utterly amazing! Absolutely wonderful! Enjoy your spoils, Tannasgach!


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow, Tannasgach, Your gifts from BR1MSTON3 are astonishing! It looks like everything was hand-crafted and is of the highest quality. I wish my skills were anywhere near that level. Awesome job!


----------



## chinclub

WOW!!! That is about all I can say. Those gifts are spectacular!!!!!


----------



## nhh

Tannasgach/Brimstone3 - Wow. Awesome!! It's all amazing. That skull is unreal.


----------



## Danielj2705

WOW!! BR1MSTON3 deserves a round of applause for the complete details on everything!! You must be so Happy Tannasgach!!


----------



## JustWhisper

Tanna...I am so in awe of the extremely thoughtful and meticulously handcrafted gifts you received. Brim, you did such a beautiful job on everything. I am really impressed.


----------



## creeperguardian

wow how did he make those cards?


----------



## witchymom

Awesome job Brim! Tannas.. .you lucky lucky ghoul!


----------



## Tannasgach

Paint It Black said:


> Wow, Tannasgach, Your gifts from BR1MSTON3 are astonishing! It looks like everything was hand-crafted and is of the highest quality.


Absolutely!!!


Danielj2705 said:


> WOW!! BR1MSTON3 deserves a round of applause for the complete details on everything!! You must be so Happy Tannasgach!!


omg yes!!! I was quivering as I was unwrapping everything, my hands were literally shaking. And when I saw the skull mask I became so emotional my eyes immediately filled with tears. I wrote BR1M a verra, verra long 'Thank You' letter (maybe a little too long, but I was so excited). He's awesome!! The little booger only signed the card "your Secret Reaper" but in the letter he wrote he left a "calling card somewhere within". It's obvious in the picture I took, but _good lawd _it drove me crazy looking for who send it. I kept going through the deck of Tarot cards searching for a clue. Finally, as I was viewing the bottles (again) I noticed a 3 on the one label. Then I looked more closely and said, "hmmm.....that doesn't say 'brimstone' - I know who it is!!!"



creeperguardian said:


> wow how did he make those cards?


He said he Photoshopped 78 cards!! It must have taken him forever, and they're all centered and cut perfectly, he's very meticulous, in the good way.


----------



## Ghouliet

Wow *Tannasgach that haul is so impressive do you know who was so creative? It all looks fantastic!*


----------



## Kelloween

I agree with everyone..spectacular!


----------



## Tannasgach

Ghouliet said:


> Wow *Tannasgach that haul is so impressive do you know who was so creative? It all looks fantastic!*


Yup, look closely at his "calling card":


----------



## Hollows Eva

ooh wow!!!! That is all so fantastic. Im not sure im gonna handmake anything this year after seeing this lol..


----------



## MissMandy

Holy crap! That is a mother load! Phenomenal creations, BR1M! You are one lucky ghoul, Tanna


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I got reaped today and I really like my stuff. I'm making my first mad lab this year and got lots of fun bottles and med equipment ( blood bag, test tubes ect.) for that and also a cute witchy book (thats actually a box) with some other bottles for my witches kitchen. Everything will work out great for what I have planned!! Thank you secret reaper. Oh they also printed out a nice note with their name but I wasn't sure if everyone wanted to be identified. What is the protocol on that do we call them out or leave them secret ? Thanks again SR I really appreciate it and know exactly how I'm using it all !




























I just wanted to add who my REAPER was.....Sikntwizted ....thanks again !.


----------



## witchymom

ohh awesome stuff!


----------



## lmz319

Tannasgach said:


> LADIES & GENTLEMEN!!!
> Come one, come all! Step right up to view the astonishing, amazing, spectacular Secret Reaper items for Tannasgach!!
> 
> I've been reaped!!!


HOLY JACKPOT!!!! I love it!!


----------



## lmz319

Oh my goodness, these are all so great now I think I need to do more and add more for my victim!! Of course, I'm happy to do it...and I did just get a nice, big box yesterday that I can use to ship. Yay!! Off to craft and create...


----------



## sumrtym

Tannasgach said:


> LADIES & GENTLEMEN!!!
> Come one, come all! Step right up to view the astonishing, amazing, spectacular Secret Reaper items for Tannasgach!!


One of the best secret reaper gifts I've ever seen!


----------



## MissMandy

disembodiedvoice said:


> I got reaped today and I really like my stuff. I'm making my first mad lab this year and got lots of fun bottles and med equipment ( blood bag, test tubes ect.) for that and also a cute witchy book (thats actually a box) with some other bottles for my witches kitchen. Everything will work out great for what I have planned!! Thank you secret reaper. Oh they also printed out a nice note with their name but I wasn't sure if everyone wanted to be identified. What is the protocol on that do we call them out or leave them secret ? Thanks again SR I really appreciate it and know exactly how I'm using it all !
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126526
> 
> 
> View attachment 126532
> 
> 
> View attachment 126533


I love all the potion bottles! And the book/box came out really good too. I think if your SR put their name, then it's probably ok. But I'd ask them personally just to be on the safe side


----------



## DebBDeb

disembodiedvoice said:


> I got reaped today and I really like my stuff. I'm making my first mad lab this year and got lots of fun bottles and med equipment ( blood bag, test tubes ect.) for that and also a cute witchy book (thats actually a box) with some other bottles for my witches kitchen. Everything will work out great for what I have planned!! Thank you secret reaper. Oh they also printed out a nice note with their name but I wasn't sure if everyone wanted to be identified. What is the protocol on that do we call them out or leave them secret ? Thanks again SR I really appreciate it and know exactly how I'm using it all !


*
Well look at that! Another spectacular Reaping! Enjoy!*


----------



## kab

WOW!! I'm speechless!!! Truly amazing gifts Tannasgach!!! Brim you are awesome!


----------



## Tannasgach

*disembodiedvoice*, I love your gifts!!  Those needle vials are so cool, I wonder where you can even get something like those? Perfect for a medical lab. Nice aging on the Spell book/box. By all means tell us who your Reaper is! Bethene said it was all right to post our SR's name with our pictures this year.....err...right? _[and if she didn't...hey mon, I didn't write no name on my posts....]_


----------



## witchymom

i keep looking out to my driveway hoping to see the mailman pull up with a package for me......


----------



## creeperguardian

who ever my reaper is give me a hint hahaha


----------



## Halloween Princess

Tanna, that is amazing. BR1M, you weren't one of those worried your victim wouldn't like the gift were you? Amazing! Makes me doubt what I sent...


----------



## Tannasgach

MissMandy said:


> I think if your SR put their name, then it's probably ok. But I'd ask them personally just to be on the safe side


_Whut?!?_  

We're supposed to ask our Reaper if we can post who they are? A little too late for that.....Ooooh, I'm in trouble. I'm still sticking to my story - I did not, I repeat, I did not post my SR name on this forum. I just posted a few pictures.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Today is a really good day. I have a happy victim, and I am a happy victim! I am new to the witches area of decor and decided to go down that path. My Secret Reaper, Paint it Black, did such a wonderful job of helping me get there! I received a wonderful spell book which was tops on my list. I got a bunch of cool potion jars in different shapes, which I love the idea of having all colors and shapes. One of them has spider eggs in it which is so cool! I got some orange lights and some witch hat lights. There is the coolest Madame Leota head that is genius! I got some cool cocoa packets with Disney Villains, Maleficent being the coolest ever and I even got some bitching surf stuff from San Diego. I am really blessed!


----------



## LadySherry

OK. ya'll need to give up your packages they were suppose to come to my house. LOL.
Reapers you are all doing a wonderful job can't wait to get my goodies. I check everyday when I pull up to see if the ups guy has been to my house.


----------



## offmymeds

Nice gifts everyone, LOVE all the handmade items!!!

BR1M, nice touch on Tanna's "Celtic Cure All" !


----------



## BR1MSTON3

disembodiedvoice said:


> I got reaped today and I really like my stuff. I'm making my first mad lab this year and got lots of fun bottles and med equipment ( blood bag, test tubes ect.) for that and also a cute witchy book (thats actually a box) with some other bottles for my witches kitchen. Everything will work out great for what I have planned!! Thank you secret reaper. Oh they also printed out a nice note with their name but I wasn't sure if everyone wanted to be identified. What is the protocol on that do we call them out or leave them secret ? Thanks again SR I really appreciate it and know exactly how I'm using it all !



Love those bottles, never thought about using injection bottles (or whatever they are called! =)) That works so perfect for a lab!


----------



## DebBDeb

creeperguardian said:


> who ever my reaper is give me a hint hahaha


*I will tell you this ... it is not me.*


----------



## DebBDeb

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Today is a really good day. I have a happy victim, and I am a happy victim! I am new to the witches area of decor and decided to go down that path. My Secret Reaper, Paint it Black, did such a wonderful job of helping me get there! I received a wonderful spell book which was tops on my list. I got a bunch of cool potion jars in different shapes, which I love the idea of having all colors and shapes. One of them has spider eggs in it which is so cool! I got some orange lights and some witch hat lights. There is the coolest Madame Leota head that is genius! I got some cool cocoa packets with Disney Villains, Maleficent being the coolest ever and I even got some bitching surf stuff from San Diego. I am really blessed!


*Superb! Enjoy!

*


----------



## Lisaloo

I love all these new pictures! Everyone got some great stuff! Tanna, your haul is one of the best I've seen. Great job BR1M and all the Reapers! You're all making your Victims very happy! My poor victim will have to wait a tad longer methinks.


----------



## Tannasgach

Ohhh BR1M, I'm so happy for you!  You deserve a great SR package and PIB did a fantastic job! I'm so envious of the witch hat lights, have to look for them in the stores, along with those cool Disney cocoa packets. Love the Madame Leota head, hmmm....giving me some ideas. Potion bottles are always needed and the colors and shapes make those a very nice set. PIB, really amazing job on the spell book, love the texture and color.

_Gawd_, Secret Reaper is better than Christmas morning!!


----------



## MissMandy

Woohoo so many peeps getting reaped today! Awesome haul, BR1M!


----------



## JustWhisper

Disembodied voice...so spill the beans already. Who is your reaper? I would also suggest going back and posting their name on your original post so they get credit for that amazing box of goodies they gave you. I just love all your gifts, but that book looks great. I would love to have some of those serum vials for my mad lab.

Br1m...congratulations on being wonderfully reaped also. Those bottles are very unique and lovely and are gonna rock your witch house. 

Everything you guys received is so amazing. Our reapers are all really going above and beyond this year.


----------



## Paint It Black

It _is_ like Christmas morning. I love watching everyone else open their gifts as much as getting mine! Keep posting pics!!


----------



## witchy46

Tannasgach said:


> Yup, look closely at his "calling card":


WOW!!! I am awe struck, that is totally amazing!!!!


----------



## witchy46

MissMandy said:


> I love all the potion bottles! And the book/box came out really good too. I think if your SR put their name, then it's probably ok. But I'd ask them personally just to be on the safe side



Oh!!! That is wonderful stuff, I can't wait!!!!


----------



## witchy46

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Today is a really good day. I have a happy victim, and I am a happy victim! I am new to the witches area of decor and decided to go down that path. My Secret Reaper, Paint it Black, did such a wonderful job of helping me get there! I received a wonderful spell book which was tops on my list. I got a bunch of cool potion jars in different shapes, which I love the idea of having all colors and shapes. One of them has spider eggs in it which is so cool! I got some orange lights and some witch hat lights. There is the coolest Madame Leota head that is genius! I got some cool cocoa packets with Disney Villains, Maleficent being the coolest ever and I even got some bitching surf stuff from San Diego. I am really blessed!


You got some wonderful gifts!!! Okay now I worried, about my victim, she should get her package today, I hope she likes it as much as everyone else likes their stuff!!


----------



## ferguc

Stepped outside and look what I found on my doorstep....


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Seriously I can not stand it!! I want my victim to get their gift asap...


----------



## ferguc

So i rush back inside with my package, lock myself in the bedroom. What could be inside?


----------



## mariposa0283

you guys are making me nervous about being a reaper now, good thing i already signed up for reaper II otherwise i'd be chickening out right about now. lol


----------



## nhh

ferguc said:


> So i rush back inside with my package, lock myself in the bedroom. What could be inside?
> View attachment 126579


Holy crap I would have screamed!!!! Can't wait to see what else is in there.


----------



## ferguc

I have been REAPED!!! Awesome. 






my Halloween card  

Now the treasure...


----------



## Halloween Princess

Ferguc, those strobing skulls rock! So... Who was your reaper?


----------



## ferguc

I received from my reaper:
a huge brown spider (I'm setting up a spider area this year)
a gravestone for my cemetery
a mini hanging skelly to hang from spooky tree
some creepy cloth (never can have too much of)
Zombie zone fright tape (to keep my zombie herd at bay)
an awesome candelabra with skulls on it
skull string lights that also plays creepy music
a skull with a candle in his head that lights up with glowing red eyes
a CD disc of my reaper's Halloween favorites
and a huge skull that lights up and has music!!!!!

I can't wait to put these items in my haunt. I need to go play with my stuff now.

Thank You Secret Reaper. Awesome Things. The family will love it.

HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## bethene

our reapers are really rocking this year, am so loving the pic;s ! I need to step up my game!! 

Yes, we can tell who our reapers are,, and JW has a great suggestion,, if you didn't put it in your picture thread, make sure you go back and do so,,,,

oh wow,, ferguc,, LOVE the skull candle! and he color changing skull lights are really awesome , well,,, every thing is! Who was your reaper?? 

Disembodied voice,, what a fantastic haul you got! Love the spell book,, and the potion bottles,, and your lab stuff is superb!! 

Tannasgach,, wow,, what can I say,, completely wonderful! love the spell bottles, especially the ones with your and Br1m's names!!! fabulous! and the medicine box,,,, I am so jealous! LOL!! 

Br1mston3,, love the colored bottles and the spell book,,, and the Madame Leota head is so creative and cool!! 


This IS as much fun or maybe more so than Christmas morning!


----------



## ferguc

My reaper was....ZOMBIESMASH


----------



## offmymeds

mariposa0283 said:


> you guys are making me nervous about being a reaper now, good thing i already signed up for reaper II otherwise i'd be chickening out right about now. lol


I am so there with you!! Worried .........


----------



## creeperguardian

DebBDeb said:


> *I will tell you this ... it is not me.*


hehe why dont i bealive it hahah


----------



## MissMandy

I'm so excited right now and I haven't even been reaped yet! LOL Awesome stuff, ferguc! Those color changing skull lights and bleeding skull are so cool!


----------



## Paint It Black

mariposa0283 said:


> you guys are making me nervous about being a reaper now, good thing i already signed up for reaper II otherwise i'd be chickening out right about now. lol


Just have fun, Really. I wasn't sure my gifts were all that great either, but my victim liked them, so it is all good!!


----------



## mariposa0283

oh i will, i love shopping for other people, im just worried they'll be ultra picky and have a theme i have no idea where to start shopping for it... (that was really hard to type and i probably still got it wrong lol)

ill manage though, but there wont be any cool handmade items since i suck at that sort of thing lol


----------



## DebBDeb

mariposa0283 said:


> oh i will, i love shopping for other people, im just worried they'll be ultra picky and have a theme i have no idea where to start shopping for it... (that was really hard to type and i probably still got it wrong lol)
> 
> ill manage though, but there wont be any cool handmade items since i suck at that sort of thing lol


Awe, it's ok. I really don't have a theme and love everything but clowns. And I'm totally not even a little picky so lucky you AND me!


----------



## Tannasgach

ferguc said:


> I have been REAPED!!! Awesome.
> View attachment 126580
> my Halloween card
> 
> Now the treasure...
> View attachment 126581
> View attachment 126590
> View attachment 126591
> 
> 
> View attachment 126592
> View attachment 126593
> View attachment 126595
> View attachment 126596
> View attachment 126594


Great assortment of skulls ferguc!! Awesome victim package and the Halloween cd of your Reaper's favorites is sweet!


----------



## Tannasgach

It may not be my place to say _(that never stopped me before _) but us members have a wide variety of talents. Whether it's craftsmanship/artistic abilities or Halloween shopping/thrift shop picking - we all have imagination (_or we wouldn't be on this forum_) and each one of us puts a little of ourselves into every single package (_sometimes some blood & skin too_). It could be a handcrafted item we made or the selection we made at a store with our victim in mind. Store bought items are just as wonderful and needed as homemade items. So for all you new (_and old_) Reapers, please be reassured that your victim will love your package because it was made intentionally for them - by you.


----------



## witchymom

Tannasgach said:


> It may not be my place to say _(that never stopped me before _) but us members have a wide variety of talents. Whether it's craftsmanship and artistic abilities, or Halloween shopping and thrift shop picking, we all have imagination (_or we wouldn't be on this forum_) and each one of us puts a little of ourselves into each and every package (_sometimes some blood & skin too_). It could be a handcrafted item we made or the selection we made at a store with our victim in mind. Store bought items are just as wonderful and needed as homemade items. So for all you new (_and old_) Reapers, please be reassured that your victim will love your package because it was made intentionally for them - by you.


DEFINITELY! mine was all store bought/ thrift store this year... last year i did some handmade stuff + store.... just depends on what i have that i can make something with, what their likes are, how my budget is (lol) etc etc etc


----------



## Kelloween

Did Tannasgach just call me old??


----------



## nhh

Tannasgach said:


> It may not be my place to say _(that never stopped me before _) but us members have a wide variety of talents. Whether it's craftsmanship/artistic abilities or Halloween shopping/thrift shop picking - we all have imagination (_or we wouldn't be on this forum_) and each one of us puts a little of ourselves into every single package (_sometimes some blood & skin too_). It could be a handcrafted item we made or the selection we made at a store with our victim in mind. Store bought items are just as wonderful and needed as homemade items. So for all you new (_and old_) Reapers, please be reassured that your victim will love your package because it was made intentionally for them - by you.


Well put. I've had a mix in the past and everything has been great. Some items I hadn't even thought of ever having and they ended up working perfect.


----------



## Tannasgach

Kelloween said:


> Did Tannasgach just call me old??


ROFL, 
nope you're in with the new Reapers Kelloween - join date Jun 2012.


----------



## witchymom

Tannasgach said:


> ROFL,
> nope you're in with the new Reapers Kelloween - join date Jun 2012.


DOES THAT MAKE ME OLD????????????

omg

lololol


----------



## Tannasgach

oh yeah.


----------



## witchymom

Tannasgach said:


> oh yeah.


well. i. never. !!! 

lolollol


----------



## mariposa0283

well everyone seems pretty easy to please.... so im a little less worried now.


----------



## Kelloween

lol, I meant old as in age..then it may be correct!

Don't worry Mariposa..it will all be good, at least you have yours sent..mine is not even close!


----------



## Tannasgach

witchymom said:


> well. i. never. !!!
> 
> lolollol


I'm right there with you witchy. 
I'm a saucy old broad.


----------



## witchymom

Tannasgach said:


> I'm right there with you witchy.
> I'm a saucy old broad.


we wouldnt have it any other way LOL


----------



## Kelloween

hmmm then I may be a seasoned saucy old broad..


----------



## bethene

hey,, us saucy old broads are the best kind of gal~ we keep life interesting~


----------



## Tannasgach

^^^
That's cause we lived so much of it! lol


----------



## chinclub

ferguc, your stuff is amazing. I love that skull candle!!!


----------



## mariposa0283

Kelloween said:


> lol, I meant old as in age..then it may be correct!
> 
> Don't worry Mariposa..it will all be good, at least you have yours sent..mine is not even close!


i didnt sign up for the first round of secret reaper, i did get in on sr II though and thats still 2 weeks from closing. so i havent even been assigned a victim. but thats fine, by the time i do, all the stores will have their halloween goodies out and it'll be a lot easier to shop for them.


----------



## MissWendy13

Everyone is getting such wonderful things! Its so much fun to look at what everyone is receiving! 

I was outside doing yardwork getting annoyed and bothered by all the flies and the sun giving me a tan and then a friendly Fed Ex lady shows up with a big box with skull ducttape all over it and I instantly knew what it was! Thank you SO SO MUCH Witchy46! I absolutely adore and am extremely happy with everything you sent me :] Especially the PartyLite Mr.Bones! I was so happy to see him because I had tried buying him off of Craigslist but he was all beat up and someone had beat me to him!  So again, thank you so much! I will get much use of everything year round! <3


----------



## DebBDeb

ferguc said:


> I have been REAPED!!! Awesome.


AWESOME SCORE! Enjoy!


----------



## witchymom

oh fun stuff!!!!!! great gift! 




MissWendy13 said:


> Everyone is getting such wonderful things! Its so much fun to look at what everyone is receiving!
> 
> I was outside doing yardwork getting annoyed and bothered by all the flies and the sun giving me a tan and then a friendly Fed Ex lady shows up with a big box with skull ducttape all over it and I instantly knew what it was! Thank you SO SO MUCH Witchy46! I absolutely adore and am extremely happy with everything you sent me :] Especially the PartyLite Mr.Bones! I was so happy to see him because I had tried buying him off of Craigslist but he was all beat up and someone had beat me to him!  So again, thank you so much! I will get much use of everything year round! <3
> 
> View attachment 126600
> 
> View attachment 126601
> 
> View attachment 126602


----------



## Tannasgach

ooooh I love Mr Bones and his little side kick too!!!


----------



## DebBDeb

MissWendy13 said:


> Everyone is getting such wonderful things! Its so much fun to look at what everyone is receiving!
> 
> I was outside doing yardwork getting annoyed and bothered by all the flies and the sun giving me a tan and then a friendly Fed Ex lady shows up with a big box with skull ducttape all over it and I instantly knew what it was! Thank you SO SO MUCH Witchy46! I absolutely adore and am extremely happy with everything you sent me :] Especially the PartyLite Mr.Bones! I was so happy to see him because I had tried buying him off of Craigslist but he was all beat up and someone had beat me to him!  So again, thank you so much! I will get much use of everything year round! <3


I just ADORE those tea light thingies. Just wonderful!


----------



## chinclub

MissWendy13 those are so cute!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissWendy13, Love those. Don't know that I have seen the spider one before, they are all cool. Love the cookie jar too. In the mood to cook something fall like now!


----------



## DebBDeb

BR1MSTON3 said:


> MissWendy13, Love those. Don't know that I have seen the spider one before, they are all cool. Love the cookie jar too. In the mood to cook something fall like now!


I have been jonesing for spicy pumpkin soup. Mmmmmmmmmm! Thanks ... I'm now salivating and just drooled on myself (grabs napkin).


----------



## witchy46

MissWendy13 said:


> Everyone is getting such wonderful things! Its so much fun to look at what everyone is receiving!
> 
> I was outside doing yardwork getting annoyed and bothered by all the flies and the sun giving me a tan and then a friendly Fed Ex lady shows up with a big box with skull ducttape all over it and I instantly knew what it was! Thank you SO SO MUCH Witchy46! I absolutely adore and am extremely happy with everything you sent me :] Especially the PartyLite Mr.Bones! I was so happy to see him because I had tried buying him off of Craigslist but he was all beat up and someone had beat me to him!  So again, thank you so much! I will get much use of everything year round! <3
> 
> View attachment 126600
> 
> 
> View attachment 126601
> 
> 
> View attachment 126602


I am sooo glad you liked it, I was kinda worried you might have one of the Mr Bones. I got the spider at Cracker Barrel, the ghost and pumpkin from ebay, and last but not least the ghost that changes colors from Spirit!! This was soo fun to do, I can't wait for next year!!!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Everyones gifts are amazing!! Kind of feeling nervous about my reaper now. Hoping they will like everything I did. Mine is a mix of store and handmade.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Oh my GOSH! I can't believe how nice everyone's Secret Reaper gifts are!!! You guys really go some amazing stuff! I mean Your reapers certainly went overboard. You lucky ghouls!*


----------



## DebBDeb

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Everyones gifts are amazing!! Kind of feeling nervous about my reaper now. Hoping they will like everything I did. Mine is a mix of store and handmade.


Well you're in luck then! They're 2 of my favorite kinds!


----------



## kmb123

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Everyones gifts are amazing!! Kind of feeling nervous about my reaper now. Hoping they will like everything I did. Mine is a mix of store and handmade.


Me too! But...I keep thinking how I know I'm gonna love whatever I get, just 'cause some kind soul took the time to make/buy and send something to lil' ol' me! I think most of us here, if not all, are genuinely kind people who share a love for Halloween and understand that we all have different talent levels and skill sets. I feel like Secret Reaper is one of those times where it's truthfully the thought behind it that counts, not how perfect the craftsmanship is...

...at least I hope that's how my Victim feels when he/she opens their box! Hey, a lot of blood, sweat, and tears of joy was put into those less than perfect handmade items!


----------



## ajbanz

Everyone's gifts are amazing. I love looking at the pics and seeing the thoughtfulness that went into each one. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Kymmm

Nice gifts all!!


----------



## witchy poo

Just finished making my victims gifts today, hopefully I can make it to the post tomorrow


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Amazing gifts everyone! I can't wait to be reaped but most of all I can't wait to finish up my gift so I can see if my Victim loves it or not. 

HF rocks!


----------



## bethene

MissWendy,, I love the spider candy bowl,, and the Mr Bones is so cool,, witchy46,ya did goo!!

ELH,, I know your victim will love what you have gotten them,, , it has been said before, but bears repeating,,the thoughtfulness of the gifts are what matters,,,


----------



## Zombiesmash

ferguc said:


> So i rush back inside with my package, lock myself in the bedroom. What could be inside?
> View attachment 126579


ferguc- I'm SO glad you enjoyed it! I had fun putting it together. I especially loved picking out the card and making the CD (I'm listening to my copy of it right now). I meant to give you the tracklist for the CD, let me know if you want me to send it to you! 

Very fun Secret Reaper this year.


----------



## katshead42

I finally have a day where I'm off from school and work tomorrow so I'll be able to work on my victims gift. Prepare yourself victim for you are about to be reaped. muhahaha


----------



## JustWhisper

Ferguc, I love your goodies from your reaper. That looked like one fun box to open and take apart. Your reaper did an awesome job.

Miss Wendy, same goes for your reaper. I don't usually like knick knacks or ceramics, etc... But that pumpkin with the little ghostie on his head is just too adorable. Looks like you are all set for a party now. That spider bowl looks like so much fun.


----------



## MissWendy13

BR1MSTON3, I'd never seen the spider before either, but I love it!  I've always wanted to go to a Cracker Barrel but i've never seen one anywhere near where I live 

Witchy46, well you did a great job! I am so happy with all my gifts


----------



## grimreaper1962

All of those packages of goodies looked amazing!!! I have been out of town all week (and still am) and I am wondering if I have been reaped without being there. I will find out Sunday afternoon. As far as my victim..................... I will be shipping next week and I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Ghouliet

Oh My I was only away from this list an afternoon and oh what a difference an afternoon made. What wonderful gift you all got. I agree, I am having so much fun seeing what everyone has received it is like Christmas when you watch the others in a large family open goodies! Great job and kudos to all the reapers.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Ghouliet said:


> Oh My I was only away from this list an afternoon and oh what a difference an afternoon made. What wonderful gift you all got. I agree, I am having so much fun seeing what everyone has received it is like Christmas when you watch the others in a large family open goodies! Great job and kudos to all the reapers.


My feelings exactly. Love seeing the pictures of everyones gifts!


----------



## witchymom

my victims package was delivered last night! Hope to see pics soon!!!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Hope so too, love all the picks


----------



## Hollows Eva

nhh said:


> Holy crap I would have screamed!!!! Can't wait to see what else is in there.


oh yes me too. I nealy did opening the page and seeing this. eeeeks...


----------



## NOWHINING

guys, these are like answer pictures! And I have enjoyed checking out the pictures. KEEP THEM COMING!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Pictures! Pictures! PIctures!


----------



## ferguc

Yes please. I have listened to some of the CD and love it! Some songs I don't know. A track list would be great


----------



## frenchy

*i got my box this morning!*

I got my box this morning and i was so happy with what i got ,everything will have a place in my haunt and in the house . Thanks to my secret reaper who is not secret anymore ELH Thanks Erin love everything 
2 of my friends already having fun with my gifts


----------



## MissMandy

Oh what awesome gifts! I just adore witch stuff. ELH did a great job!


----------



## offmymeds

oohh, good stuff!! Especially love the cooking book!


----------



## witchymom

sweeeeeeet!


----------



## kab

Great job ELH!


----------



## GhostTown

Nice job, ELH.


----------



## moony_1

Wow! Wonderful things! I'm so nervous about my victim and if they'll like it! :/ it's my first time doing this and I want them to like it! Everyone's boxes have been fantastic!!! It's exciting Looking at the pics!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Very nice haul! Good job ELH!


----------



## Spookybella977

Love the way you posted the pic with your two friends in it Frenchy!!! lol  Great job on ALL the gifts everyone!!!! I'm hoping to finish with my gift this weekend and send it out Monday!!!!    Can't wait to receive mine...Im so excited!


----------



## frenchy

Spookybella977 said:


> Love the way you posted the pic with your two friends in it Frenchy!!! lol  Great job on ALL the gifts everyone!!!! I'm hoping to finish with my gift this weekend and send it out Monday!!!!    Can't wait to receive mine...Im so excited!


Spookybella977 it was fun to try to take the picture as my big girl was watching the 2 friends and dreaming of maybe having a little snack of bones , was making it fast so she would not grab one and try to chew them lol


----------



## frenchy

Yes she (ELH) did a good job


----------



## witchy46

MissWendy13 said:


> BR1MSTON3, I'd never seen the spider before either, but I love it!  I've always wanted to go to a Cracker Barrel but i've never seen one anywhere near where I live
> 
> Witchy46, well you did a great job! I am so happy with all my gifts


I'm so glad you like what I sent, I was sooo worried!!! You just made my day!!!!


----------



## witchymom

frenchy said:


> Spookybella977 it was fun to try to take the picture as my big girl was watching the 2 friends and dreaming of maybe having a little snack of bones , was making it fast so she would not grab one and try to chew them lol
> View attachment 126752


beautiful girl there! but im partial to GSD's  we lost ours to cancer last october


----------



## moonwitchkitty

frenchy that is awesome you are a very lucky victim


----------



## BR1MSTON3

ELH Wow, nice job. LOVE it all, but especially the cookbook. Love vintage!


----------



## Lisaloo

I'm loving these pictures! Great job, everyone!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

nxnxnxnxnxnxnxnxnxnxnxnxnxnxnxnxnxnxnxnxnxnxn


----------



## Spookilicious mama

frenchy said:


> I got my box this morning and i was so happy with what i got ,everything will have a place in my haunt and in the house . Thanks to my secret reaper who is not secret anymore ELH Thanks Erin love everything
> 2 of my friends already having fun with my gifts
> View attachment 126734
> 
> 
> View attachment 126735
> 
> View attachment 126736
> 
> View attachment 126737
> 
> View attachment 126738
> 
> View attachment 126739


*ooooooh ELH was your Reaper!! You lucky ghoul!! She has amazing taste! I can see everything you got is first rate and i bet it will look fabulous in your haunt! Looks like your friends are already have a good time with the goodies*


----------



## djkeebz

Everyones stuff looks awesome! Hopefully finishing mine up this weekend and getting it out soon.


----------



## JustWhisper

Frenchy, you got reaped over the coals but good. How lucky. Erin, you really did a great job of choosing her gifts. Did you make that book? It is so amazing I am thinking of borrowing the title to make one for my witch house. That sign is really cool. Great pictures Frenchy.


----------



## ferguc

loving everyone's cool stuff!!!!


----------



## Zombiesmash

ferguc said:


> Yes please. I have listened to some of the CD and love it! Some songs I don't know. A track list would be great


Of course! Here you go-

01. Rod Serling - The Twilight Zone
02. Donovan - Season Of The Witch
03. Gingerbread - Ding Dong! The Witch Is Dead
04. The Ran-Dells - Martian Hop
05. Sam The Sham - Lil' Red Riding Hood
06. Thurl Ravenscroft - The Headless Horseman
07. Ramones - Pet Sematary
08. DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince - A Nightmare On My Street
09. Screamin' Jay Hawkins - I Put A Spell On You
10. The Wellingtons - The Scarecrow Of Romney Marsh
11. America - You Can Do Magic
12. Napoleon XIV - They're Coming To Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa!
13. Alice Cooper - Welcome To My Nightmare
14. Redbone - The Witch Queen Of New Orleans
15. Danny Elfman - Tales From The Crypt
16. Hoyt Curtin - Scooby-Doo, Where Are You?
17. The Doors - People Are Strange
18. Harry Belafonte - Zombie Jamboree (Back To Back)
19. Barbra Streisand - Who's Afraid Of The Big Bad Wolf
20. The Rocky Horror Picture Show Cast - The Time Warp
21. Johnny Cash - (Ghost) Riders In The Sky
22. Barenaked Ladies - Grim Grinning Ghosts
23. Mel Tormé - Monsters Lead Such Interesting Lives
24. Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)
25. Warren Zevon - Werewolves Of London
26. Louis Armstrong - Heebie Jeebies
27. The Charlie Daniels Band - The Devil Went Down To Georgia
28. Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers - Monster Mash


----------



## Sidnami

There will be another victim soon!


----------



## Tannasgach

ooooh frenchy, bewitching package!!! Fantastic selection ELH!


----------



## witchy46

Love everyones gifts, you guys are sooo talented!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

all i can say is WOW! everyones gifts are sooooo cool. but i bet mine will be the best, because they were chosen especially with me in mind. oh, and i need to get mine finished and sent. sorry victum i'm so slow, but i want it to be nice.


----------



## digbugsgirl

We have a farm and I happen to work right across the highway. My mailman delivers packages to me at work because he doesn't like leaving packages alongside the highway. The receptionist called me yesterday and said Scottie (mailman) had a large package for me and wanted to know if he should leave it here or take it up to my house. He told me to come out and look at the package. I couldn't figure out what I ordered that was in a large package. I went to his car and saw an Amazon box. When he lifted the back, I saw the other box with a handwritten address and knew exactly what it was. I was so excited and told Scottie to give it to me and I'll take it in! I've been reaped!!

I took the package to my office. I was so excited when I started pulling out my gifts!









A sign that says "Beware", a homemade cream pie with spiders on it (I do a lot of baking and no one's going to want to eat this pie!), and the new Gooseberry Patch Halloween magazine. I went to the grocery store Thursday afternoon and nearly bought this magazine, but something told me not to buy it yet. I'm glad I didn't!








Halloween cookie cutters (somebody knows I like to bake!), a light-up skull, an antiqued candle holder, and 3 crows.









A bat topiary.









And a vintage bowl (I've been wanting one of these!!)









Thank you so much ajbanz! I love it all. You definitely paid attention to what I like! I'm so excited to start decorating!!

I have one more place to go this weekend so I can finish up and send out my SR gift.


----------



## chinclub

Very nice gifts!! I love the Beware sign!


----------



## MissMandy

haha I love that pie! Awesome package


----------



## ajbanz

digbugsgirl, Glad you like your gifts. When I got your name from bethene, I thought, what are the odds of getting the same victim twice. Since I had already sent you carved pumpkins in last years secret reaper II, I really had to put my thinkin cap on. Came across the vintage bowl in a thrift store and it had your name all over it. Happy Halloween.


----------



## digbugsgirl

I never mind you getting my name! You are awesome. Thanks! Oh, and my Redskins pumpkin is coming out today since the first official game starts tomorrow.


----------



## Tannasgach

Nice selection digbug!!! Love, love, love the bat topiary. That pie is awesome aj!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

digbugsgirl, that is a nice haul! Everything looks nice and personally chosen, love that. Love that antique candle holder, haven't seen one like it before!


----------



## Hollows Eva

I love the bat, and the bowl!! Im afraid of the pie lol..


----------



## Kelloween

nice gifts everyone...I am getting there..maybe by tuesday mine will be on the way to my victim! I love the topiary bat!


----------



## Ghouliet

Wow, what a creative haul! LOVE the pie and if I ever have an indoor party, I will have to remember that idea. I would never have thought of a Halloween Topiary either. and I wish I knew how to make such a great sign. Good job Reaper, Congratulations Victim.


----------



## bethene

wow,,, love all these gifts! what a great bunch of reapers we have , 
there are alot more in transit!


----------



## creeperguardian

justgot mine shipped out i sent you back a pm with tracking if you did not get it please let me know so i could do it again


----------



## witchy46

Love the pie with spiders on it!!


----------



## JustWhisper

That is a great Reap. Good job AJ. I really especially like that candle holder. Very pretty. That pie...is it real? I hate pie. But it looks sooooo cool. Spider pie...haha.

My victim should be getting their gift on Monday. I will give you a hint. It isn't digbugsgirl. And it isn't anyone who lives in CA or overseas. They live north of me, and south of Frenchy. LOL. Who could it be????


----------



## witchymom

JustWhisper said:


> That is a great Reap. Good job AJ. I really especially like that candle holder. Very pretty. That pie...is it real? I hate pie. But it looks sooooo cool. Spider pie...haha.
> 
> My victim should be getting their gift on Monday. I will give you a hint. It isn't digbugsgirl. And it isn't anyone who lives in CA or overseas. They live north of me, and south of Frenchy. LOL. Who could it be????


I LIVE NORTH OF YOU AN SOUTH OF FRENCHY!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

please be meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Teresa M

Everyone has been getting such wonderful gifts! BR1MSTON3, you however, did such an amazing job on all your gifts! I feel both envious and so outskilled! I certainly hope that you are very proud of what you did; if you aren't, you should be!
Keep the pictures coming, people! I love seeing what everyone else got! I will certainly post pictures of mine once it arrives!


----------



## DebBDeb

JustWhisper said:


> My victim should be getting their gift on Monday. I will give you a hint. It isn't digbugsgirl. And it isn't anyone who lives in CA or overseas. They live north of me, and south of Frenchy. LOL. Who could it be????


I'm North of you and South of Frenchy! It's me! It's me! I KNOW IT!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Jealous much  oh well wont be long now


----------



## Hilda

Sooooooo am I the only one coveting other's reapings??!?!?!?!


----------



## Teresa M

Hilda said:


> Sooooooo am I the only one coveting other's reapings??!?!?!?!


No! Not at all! LOL


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Just saw where you posted pics Frenchy! Glad you liked them. Some of the things like the book and sign I bought off of ETSY. The potion bottle the vampire one I made myself. The antique canister I found at Marshalls. And of course the hand soap from Bath and Body Works. I wanted it to be very witchy but not cheesy. So glad you liked it!


----------



## Jeane05

I received my package in the mail and I wanted to share the awesome gifts I received, I am not the really good at computers so I can't get my pictures from my phone to my laptop. I got to wait for my husband to save me. I can't wait to show my gifts. Thank you secret reaper.


----------



## kmb123

Hilda said:


> Sooooooo am I the only one coveting other's reapings??!?!?!?!


Nope! Going back through everyone's pics, there is honestly at least one thing, if not more, that I would LOVE to have from each person's haul! Hopefully I will be reaped soon. I'm getting tired of my hubby and 4 teenage kids making fun of me for checking the front porch every few hours. I bet you everything in my pocket that they will all be right there with me when the package comes, watching me open it with the same suspense that I've had these past couple weeks. They think they're so cool.  Deep down inside I know they're as excited as I am.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

i like to see what everyone is getting too  still go through the likes and dislikes.. find it interesting


----------



## kmb123

moonwitchkitty said:


> i like to see what everyone is getting too  still go through the likes and dislikes.. find it interesting


Haha...me too! I'm still on the fence for SRII. One minute I think "boy I gotta get on the ball for my own stuff, I can't possibly participate in SRII" but then when I reread the older posts on the likes/dislikes thread, as well as all the new posts, I really wanna participate. I think "oh if I got so and so as my victim I have just the perfect thing or I could make xyz for them" 

I'm still contemplating...hmmmm...what's a girl to do?!?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

all else fails join in on the fun.. got some neat stuff started already and haven't received the victim II


----------



## msgatorslayer

Everyones gifts are great!

I need to finish up a project and get my package sent out this week. "Guild Wars 2" has been taking up to much of time this week. I'm a Halloween slacker!!!


----------



## AsH-1031

Some very cool gifts everyone. Hopefully next year I can get in on the festivities.


----------



## frogkid11

AsH-1031 said:


> Some very cool gifts everyone. Hopefully next year I can get in on the festivities.


Ash, you have until September 20th to sign up to be part of the round 2 of the Secret Reaper 2012. Why not join in this one instead of waiting till next year? This is my first SR and it is so much fun from so many angles.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Just saw where you posted pics Frenchy! Glad you liked them. Some of the things like the book and sign I bought off of ETSY. The potion bottle the vampire one I made myself. The antique canister I found at Marshalls. And of course the hand soap from Bath and Body Works. I wanted it to be very witchy but not cheesy. So glad you liked it!



* ELH if you were going for withy but not cheesy you nailed it girl! However anyone who knows your taste would have no doubt you would be an excellent reaper
*


----------



## AsH-1031

frogkid11 said:


> Ash, you have until September 20th to sign up to be part of the round 2 of the Secret Reaper 2012. Why not join in this one instead of waiting till next year? This is my first SR and it is so much fun from so many angles.


Ok I'm in! I thought it was over for the year. So who do I contact to get signed up? And is there a faq I can look at for rules, suggestions, etc?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

AsH-1031 said:


> Ok I'm in! I thought it was over for the year. So who do I contact to get signed up? And is there a faq I can look at for rules, suggestions, etc?


Justwhisper


----------



## frogkid11

AsH-1031 said:


> Ok I'm in! I thought it was over for the year. So who do I contact to get signed up? And is there a faq I can look at for rules, suggestions, etc?


Ash, hit up this thread and the very first page gives you all the instructions on what to do next and the timelines for the SR II event:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...2012-secret-reaper-ii-sign-up-discussion.html


----------



## JustWhisper

AsH-1031 said:


> Ok I'm in! I thought it was over for the year. So who do I contact to get signed up? And is there a faq I can look at for rules, suggestions, etc?


AsH, here is a link to the SRII thread. Everything you need to know is in the first post. Read it carefully. If you have more questions just PM me. I will look forward to having you aboard. http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...2012-secret-reaper-ii-sign-up-discussion.html


Hilda, I am definitely coveting quite a few of these gifts. And even though many of them do not fit with my haunt style, I am really enjoying seeing all the cool and lovely items everyone picked out or made.

Funny story, the first time I did SR and I was looking at the pics of everyone's reaps, I would say to myself..."I am glad they were not my reaper. I don't like that stuff (as in I can't use it, not that it wasn't nice stuff)." Then I realized that those were items THAT victim had asked for or could use in THEIR display. It wasn't about me. That was when I realized there was something in life that wasn't about me. LOL. So now I very much enjoy seeing how well chosen everyone's gifts are, for them.


----------



## krnlmustrd

I was reaped by The Auditor who focused on my love of zombies and mysteries. The glow in the dark zombie figurines are awesome. I think I want to create some sort of dining room table centerpiece around them. Then there are some zombie family car window decals which are great because I've always wanted to do something with my car. I like that this is subtle and clever. Then there are a couple of books. Mysteries, of course. My favorite. And ghost themed - perfect for the season! And very timely because I just finished my last book and needed something good to read. Lastly, the Sauer's barbecue sauce brings a touch of Richmond to Atlanta. I'm going to save this for awhile until I can think of a suitably Halloween-inspired recipe. 

Thank you, not-so-secret-anymore reaper!


----------



## Paint It Black

Nice zombie set. I hope we get to see pictures of the centerpiece you make with them!


----------



## witchymom

krnlmustrd said:


> View attachment 127211
> 
> 
> I was reaped by The Auditor who focused on my love of zombies and mysteries. The glow in the dark zombie figurines are awesome. I think I want to create some sort of dining room table centerpiece around them. Then there are some zombie family car window decals which are great because I've always wanted to do something with my car. I like that this is subtle and clever. Then there are a couple of books. Mysteries, of course. My favorite. And ghost themed - perfect for the season! And very timely because I just finished my last book and needed something good to read. Lastly, the Sauer's barbecue sauce brings a touch of Richmond to Atlanta. I'm going to save this for awhile until I can think of a suitably Halloween-inspired recipe.
> 
> Thank you, not-so-secret-anymore reaper!


ooohh great stuff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene

ohhh, love the zombies!! what a awesome center piece it will make! can not wait to see what you do with it! And I always love a good book, I am a reading fanatic,, of most genre's -


----------



## MissMandy

Those figurines are awesome! Never seen any quite like em'.


----------



## NOWHINING

I think you should Fright Night from the Original Motion Picture Sound Track



Zombiesmash said:


> Of course! Here you go-
> 
> 01. Rod Serling - The Twilight Zone
> 02. Donovan - Season Of The Witch
> 03. Gingerbread - Ding Dong! The Witch Is Dead
> 04. The Ran-Dells - Martian Hop
> 05. Sam The Sham - Lil' Red Riding Hood
> 06. Thurl Ravenscroft - The Headless Horseman
> 07. Ramones - Pet Sematary
> 08. DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince - A Nightmare On My Street
> 09. Screamin' Jay Hawkins - I Put A Spell On You
> 10. The Wellingtons - The Scarecrow Of Romney Marsh
> 11. America - You Can Do Magic
> 12. Napoleon XIV - They're Coming To Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa!
> 13. Alice Cooper - Welcome To My Nightmare
> 14. Redbone - The Witch Queen Of New Orleans
> 15. Danny Elfman - Tales From The Crypt
> 16. Hoyt Curtin - Scooby-Doo, Where Are You?
> 17. The Doors - People Are Strange
> 18. Harry Belafonte - Zombie Jamboree (Back To Back)
> 19. Barbra Streisand - Who's Afraid Of The Big Bad Wolf
> 20. The Rocky Horror Picture Show Cast - The Time Warp
> 21. Johnny Cash - (Ghost) Riders In The Sky
> 22. Barenaked Ladies - Grim Grinning Ghosts
> 23. Mel Tormé - Monsters Lead Such Interesting Lives
> 24. Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This)
> 25. Warren Zevon - Werewolves Of London
> 26. Louis Armstrong - Heebie Jeebies
> 27. The Charlie Daniels Band - The Devil Went Down To Georgia
> 28. Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers - Monster Mash


----------



## witchymom

I still haven't heard or seen anything from my victim


----------



## NOWHINING

Heck, I am still waiting and trying not to check my porch when i pull into the drive-way.


----------



## Hollows Eva

oooooooh the zombies!! If it was me I would make a cool halloween-scene ( Like some do at christmas only cooler, because its halloween lol) " How we became zombies" In denmark at chrustmas we have elf-scenes with cotton for snow, a lit up house etc, u could do that.. with a city as the scene and lots of splat hehe..

I am definatly coverting many items in this picture tread. I too can find several items in all the reaps that I would have loved. Even the ones that dont fit my theme, just because they are so fantastic. This is the best game ever


----------



## MissMandy

witchymom said:


> I still haven't heard or seen anything from my victim


Oh no  When did they receive it?


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> Oh no  When did they receive it?


thursday. was thinking maybe i'd see something from them over the weekend (maybe busy during week) but nope.....


----------



## moonwitchkitty

so cool krnlmustrd lovin the zombies... your reaper did awesome jobe. LUCKY 


We are zombie nuts too 
Any one see the zombie survival kit with choclate bars and m&m' s in the flash light so cool


----------



## bethene

witchymom, i pm'd your victim to make sure it arrived,, hope one of us hears soon!


----------



## obcessedwithit

wow!!!! everyone has such awesome gifts, I like all of them. Still waiting patiently............................Witchymom , hope you hear from your victim soon.


----------



## witchymom

bethene said:


> witchymom, i pm'd your victim to make sure it arrived,, hope one of us hears soon!


thanks bethe... i sure hope they got it :/


----------



## seelie8504

I've been reaped! Not sure who my reaper was, sorry for the delay in posting - I've been crazy busy with work and have not been on here in a few days.

The day I received my gift was not a great day at work, but when I pulled up to my house I was super excited to see a package with Halloween duct tape 



















I love all of the gifts I received! I took my cup and mug to work and have had a lot of jealous co-workers already  I can't wait to use my cookie pans and everything else. Thanks so much to my reaper!

I'm mailing my gift for my victim tomorrow from work! Hopefully they will receive it this week or early next week!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Doorbell rings: "oo, that's gotta be something for me!" 

"Oh, wait, it's Sunday.  "


----------



## witchymom

seelie8504 said:


> I've been reaped! Not sure who my reaper was, sorry for the delay in posting - I've been crazy busy with work and have not been on here in a few days.
> 
> The day I received my gift was not a great day at work, but when I pulled up to my house I was super excited to see a package with Halloween duct tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of the gifts I received! I took my cup and mug to work and have had a lot of jealous co-workers already  I can't wait to use my cookie pans and everything else. Thanks so much to my reaper!
> 
> I'm mailing my gift for my victim tomorrow from work! Hopefully they will receive it this week or early next week!


OOH YAY! I was so worried you didn't receive it when I kept seeing nothing from you! I truly hope you enjoy everything and have a happy halloween!!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Krnlmustard, love those zombies, I have never seen any sets like that before!
Seelie, those pans rock! Like that the finger one comes in different type fingers!


----------



## chinclub

Jeane05 said:


> I received my package in the mail and I wanted to share the awesome gifts I received, I am not the really good at computers so I can't get my pictures from my phone to my laptop. I got to wait for my husband to save me. I can't wait to show my gifts. Thank you secret reaper.



Jeane, I am so glad the package arrived safely. I hope you'd like everything ok.





krnlmustrd said:


> I was reaped by The Auditor who focused on my love of zombies and mysteries.





seelie8504 said:


> I've been reaped!


Great stuff you guys!!! Good job reapers.


----------



## MissMandy

seelie8504 said:


> I've been reaped! Not sure who my reaper was, sorry for the delay in posting - I've been crazy busy with work and have not been on here in a few days.
> 
> The day I received my gift was not a great day at work, but when I pulled up to my house I was super excited to see a package with Halloween duct tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of the gifts I received! I took my cup and mug to work and have had a lot of jealous co-workers already  I can't wait to use my cookie pans and everything else. Thanks so much to my reaper!
> 
> I'm mailing my gift for my victim tomorrow from work! Hopefully they will receive it this week or early next week!


Ohhh nice stuff! I really like that mug!


----------



## Teresa M

seelie8504 said:


> I've been reaped! Not sure who my reaper was, sorry for the delay in posting - I've been crazy busy with work and have not been on here in a few days.
> 
> The day I received my gift was not a great day at work, but when I pulled up to my house I was super excited to see a package with Halloween duct tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of the gifts I received! I took my cup and mug to work and have had a lot of jealous co-workers already  I can't wait to use my cookie pans and everything else. Thanks so much to my reaper!
> 
> I'm mailing my gift for my victim tomorrow from work! Hopefully they will receive it this week or early next week!


Oooooohhhh, is that an insulated Halloween cup that I see? I haven't seen those anywhere! I need one of those!


----------



## Teresa M

seelie8504 said:


> I've been reaped! Not sure who my reaper was, sorry for the delay in posting - I've been crazy busy with work and have not been on here in a few days.
> 
> The day I received my gift was not a great day at work, but when I pulled up to my house I was super excited to see a package with Halloween duct tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love all of the gifts I received! I took my cup and mug to work and have had a lot of jealous co-workers already  I can't wait to use my cookie pans and everything else. Thanks so much to my reaper!
> 
> I'm mailing my gift for my victim tomorrow from work! Hopefully they will receive it this week or early next week!


Oooooohhhh, is that an insulated Halloween cup that I see? I haven't seen those anywhere! I need one of those!


----------



## witchymom

Teresa M said:


> Oooooohhhh, is that an insulated Halloween cup that I see? I haven't seen those anywhere! I need one of those!


It is. I got it at Dollar General


----------



## Halloween Princess

Seelie, that fang cookie pan is awesome. And witchymom, now you can stop worrying


----------



## JustWhisper

krnlmustrd, that is a great reap. Auditor did an exceptional job of choosing your gifts, as I know you love mysteries and zombies. What a really cool zombie set. I have also never seen those before. I love to read mystery books. I hope you enjoy yours. 

Seelie, another great reap. I love that mug. No wait, I love the finger cookie pans. Ohhhh, no I guess my favorite part is the orange thing that I don't even know what it is but it has a kitty on it and I love kitties and is it a tablecloth? All of it looks like a great party just waiting to happen. And shame on you for worrying poor witchymom to death. I hope she didn't get any gray hair over this. LOL.

Someone's doorbell will ring tomorrow. And they may not be home because they work during the day. But when they get home they will find a large box with a funny picture on the sides sitting on their porch like, "Hey! I'm a box. Where have you been all day? Hurry and open me and then run inside and tell your reaper if you like what is inside of me". It is a very self righteous box, and thinks highly of itself. I think it is rather square bordering on nerdy. haha

Okay, last hint from me. Your screen name has at least three identical letters. For example: 3 A's or 3 W's, etc.


----------



## Halloween Princess

Shoot JW, I missed your previous clues. I fit this one.


----------



## Teresa M

witchymom said:


> It is. I got it at Dollar General


Cool! Thanks; I will have to look for one!


----------



## DebBDeb

JustWhisper said:


> Okay, last hint from me. Your screen name has at least three identical letters. For example: 3 A's or 3 W's, etc.[/COLOR]


OHHHHH MYYYYYY GGGAAAWWWDDDDDDDD! IT'S ME! IT'S ME!

Where do I start? Well first, I'd like to thank the Academy for recognizing genius when they see it ... Oh, wait ... wrong speech.


----------



## The Auditor

Krnl, very glad you liked your gifts. Sauer's barbecue sauce is the _perfect_ addition to flying monkey barbecue.

About the zombies...I found them at an independent toy store in Richmond called World of Mirth. Tripped upon this gem of a store because, well...I became a father and uncle, therefore toy store recon is mandatory. World of Mirth is about 3/4 very cool kids toys, 1/4 non-kid toys (I almost wrote "adult" but it isn't THAT kind of a store!), and there's always Halloween related merch for sale (there's also a permanent Day of the Dead display, but that's another story). This is a must visit when you come to Richmond. NOTE - other than being a customer, I am in no way associated with World of Mirth, nor the Richmond tourism office!

I'm sure most cities have similar toy stores in the funky artsy areas of town. 

Another set of those zombies will be going home with me, The Deduction covets them greatly. This fills me with a strange combination of fatherly pride and mortal terror


----------



## pdykier

I got my package in the mail on Saturday! After the most frustrating morning trying to get my own on its way! I let It sit for a few hours just to hold out on the fun! Had a chemo tx on Friday and DH is out of town for the weekend! It just made my weekend, it couldn't of come at a better time! I love,love,love everything, especially the singing fish! Thank you so much my very special Reaper! Here are some pictures!


----------



## Kelloween

Nice!! I love that candle!


----------



## Ghouliet

We have had some really cute and creative reaper gifts. Is the candy corn a candle or soap?


----------



## Hollows Eva

I absolutly love the dead fish!!! Oh and I'm also very interested in that big candy corn lol..


----------



## Spookilicious mama

JustWhisper said:


> krnlmustrd, that is a great reap. Auditor did an exceptional job of choosing your gifts, as I know you love mysteries and zombies. What a really cool zombie set. I have also never seen those before. I love to read mystery books. I hope you enjoy yours.
> 
> Seelie, another great reap. I love that mug. No wait, I love the finger cookie pans. Ohhhh, no I guess my favorite part is the orange thing that I don't even know what it is but it has a kitty on it and I love kitties and is it a tablecloth? All of it looks like a great party just waiting to happen. And shame on you for worrying poor witchymom to death. I hope she didn't get any gray hair over this. LOL.
> 
> Someone's doorbell will ring tomorrow. And they may not be home because they work during the day. But when they get home they will find a large box with a funny picture on the sides sitting on their porch like, "Hey! I'm a box. Where have you been all day? Hurry and open me and then run inside and tell your reaper if you like what is inside of me". It is a very self righteous box, and thinks highly of itself. I think it is rather square bordering on nerdy. haha
> 
> Okay, last hint from me. Your screen name has at least three identical letters. For example: 3 A's or 3 W's, etc.


*I have three O's!! Maybe its me Maybe its me!!!! ooooh it could be....*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

krnlmustrd said:


> View attachment 127211
> 
> 
> I was reaped by The Auditor who focused on my love of zombies and mysteries. The glow in the dark zombie figurines are awesome. I think I want to create some sort of dining room table centerpiece around them. Then there are some zombie family car window decals which are great because I've always wanted to do something with my car. I like that this is subtle and clever. Then there are a couple of books. Mysteries, of course. My favorite. And ghost themed - perfect for the season! And very timely because I just finished my last book and needed something good to read. Lastly, the Sauer's barbecue sauce brings a touch of Richmond to Atlanta. I'm going to save this for awhile until I can think of a suitably Halloween-inspired recipe.
> 
> Thank you, not-so-secret-anymore reaper!



*Oh you did awesome! I have a version of Zombie Family on the back of my car...everyone comments on it and loves it*


----------



## bethene

witchymom,, yes, they got it,, said very busy at work and have not had any time to post pics, will try to soon,,


----------



## MissMandy

pdykier said:


> I got my package in the mail on Saturday! After the most frustrating morning trying to get my own on its way! I let It sit for a few hours just to hold out on the fun! Had a chemo tx on Friday and DH is out of town for the weekend! It just made my weekend, it couldn't of come at a better time! I love,love,love everything, especially the singing fish! Thank you so much my very special Reaper! Here are some pictures!


Great haul! Who was your reaper?


----------



## Hilda

MissMandy said:


> Great haul! Who was your reaper?


OH OH OH!!! (raised hand in air)... I KNOW!!! I KNOW who pdykier's Reaper is!!! His picture is on the box!! I follow him on FB!!! Oh Oh Oh Can I tell? LOL


----------



## digbugsgirl

BR1MSTON3 said:


> digbugsgirl, that is a nice haul! Everything looks nice and personally chosen, love that. Love that antique candle holder, haven't seen one like it before!


It's not an actual antique, just antiqued. I love how it's made to look old.


----------



## digbugsgirl

krnlmustrd said:


> View attachment 127211
> 
> 
> I was reaped by The Auditor who focused on my love of zombies and mysteries. The glow in the dark zombie figurines are awesome. I think I want to create some sort of dining room table centerpiece around them. Then there are some zombie family car window decals which are great because I've always wanted to do something with my car. I like that this is subtle and clever. Then there are a couple of books. Mysteries, of course. My favorite. And ghost themed - perfect for the season! And very timely because I just finished my last book and needed something good to read. Lastly, the Sauer's barbecue sauce brings a touch of Richmond to Atlanta. I'm going to save this for awhile until I can think of a suitably Halloween-inspired recipe.
> 
> Thank you, not-so-secret-anymore reaper!


Yum! Love Sauer's. Of course Duke's mayo is the best in the world (made by Sauer's)! Love the Zombie decals.


----------



## seelie8504

Thanks so much, Witchymom! I am drinking hot pumpkin ginger tea from my mug at work right now


----------



## Tannasgach

Awesome Reaper gifts this year!!! 

Holy Cannoli pdykier! You got a _Billy Bones_!! I soooo envy you.


----------



## midnightterror

I been Reaped! Got my gift Friday and was going to upload some pics then but my Computer decided to die on me! Anyways I took some pics with my cell phone and here they are...Thanks so much Reaper you did an awesome job love every single item that i received, specially my Lemax figurines!! Happy and excited!


----------



## MissMandy

Great stuff!


----------



## byondbzr

Oh my, I am loving all the pics! Everyone is doing a great job!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Hilda said:


> OH OH OH!!! (raised hand in air)... I KNOW!!! I KNOW who pdykier's Reaper is!!! His picture is on the box!! I follow him on FB!!! Oh Oh Oh Can I tell? LOL


Ha Ha I'm busted I'm pdyker's reaper. I'm soooo happy you liked everything pdyker I always worry a little when I do things like this that my victim may not like the stuff I send. BTW the candy corn and little tree on the right are candles.


----------



## witchy46

Wow!! I love everyone's gifts!! I really like the Halloween duct tape too from Witchymom, I think thats who sent it!!

The anticipation is killing me, I'm soo excited, I can't wait to get my gift from my Reaper!!


----------



## Spookerstar

My victim is getting reaped today! Just checked and the USPS guy is close to the house. Mine is all store bought/thrift store this year, but seeing these pics have inspired me to try out some of this stuff. Very impressed by everyone's gifts this year


----------



## lisa48317

digbugsgirl said:


> A bat topiary.
> 
> View attachment 126966



OMG - love it! I just a couple more items to acquire for my reapee and I should send off the package within a couple days! Everyone has such great gifts!


----------



## Thesmartmama

I got a teaser from my Secret Reaper . . .and I love the tease. So funny - I bought the silhouette cut outs for my victim. And the sparkly nail files were just what I needed. Thank you so much . . . now if I can just wait for the rest..


----------



## chinclub

Such cool gifts everyone. I am getting really excited to get mine!


----------



## Hilda

Stringy_Jack said:


> Ha Ha I'm busted I'm pdyker's reaper.


BUSTED! lolololol ...and how HANDSOME you look in your picture!!  That was a clever idea!!


----------



## creeperguardian

where my teaser


----------



## witchy46

Thesmartmama said:


> I got a teaser from my Secret Reaper . . .and I love the tease. So funny - I bought the silhouette cut outs for my victim. And the sparkly nail files were just what I needed. Thank you so much . . . now if I can just wait for the rest..
> View attachment 127433
> 
> View attachment 127435
> 
> View attachment 127436


WOW!! You're a lucky spider!!! I wish I had teased my victim, I guess I'll have to wait till next year to try that!!!


----------



## Kelloween

I love the teasers..!


----------



## Paint It Black

More photos please!!!!!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Hilda said:


> BUSTED! lolololol ...and how HANDSOME you look in your picture!!  That was a clever idea!!


thanks Hilda


----------



## IshWitch

ferguc said:


> I have been REAPED!!! Awesome.
> View attachment 126580
> my Halloween card
> 
> Now the treasure...
> View attachment 126581
> View attachment 126590
> View attachment 126591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126592
> View attachment 126593
> View attachment 126595
> View attachment 126596
> View attachment 126594


Ooooh!!!
I got my victim that same light up skull with the music!
I hope they like it, I am thinking about going back and getting one for me! 
So much fun watching everyone open up their gifts, can't wait for mine


----------



## moonwitchkitty

so far i have received 4 post from my reaper first envelope just said don't, second one said Fear, third said Me, and today i looked in my mail box and what should my eyes see there another posting with a Cd inside it with the song dont fear the reaper  IM BEING STALKED AND I LIKE IT !!


----------



## bethene

I got reaped! my wonderful reaper was Just Whisper,, I am trying to down load the pictures, but have a question,,, I know how to do it, but now , when I got to manage attachments, browse, on my computer and click on the pic and open it,,, there is no little square with up load on it anymore, not on the thread or if I try to make a album,,, whats the deal?? I know I am not a computer whiz but geesh,,, I know what I have done before!!!!!!!!! 

so until I figure this out, I will just tell you, got several very cool potion bottles, I can not wait to find cool ingredients for them! ,,a fantastic spell book, a cool bras bowl with a lid on it and a wooden bowl,, they will go so great with the witches table/area!! a dish towel, the CD a broom with a view,, 2 blue led pin lights, and the bestest coolest gift ever,,, she must of stalked my pinterest boards and saw the pin I had for figures made out of packing tape,, well she made me one of those, it has a womans torso with a whispy bottom so is flows like a ghost, it looks like it was so hard to do,,, will light up the inside of it,,, it will look so creepy and ghostly hanging from trees,, this is the coolest EVER! 
thank you thank you JW!~ now if I can only get pictures up loaded!!


----------



## DebBDeb

*IT'S OFFICIAL! I'VE BEEN REAPED!!! 

My Reaper did not disclose themselves but they really hit the nail in the coffin!

Here is the box I came home to;

So filled with detail!

*






*
**
Then I opened it up;

*






* 

And I SCREAMED!
*






*
**(ok, that's not me)

And this is when the carnage ensued!

A FABULOUS card;
*













*
Oh what a wonderful little box! What's inside?!?!?!

*




















*How did she or he know I absolutely LOVE Ladybugs?!?!?!

*













*
It's glittery and sparkly and smells deliciously!
*







*And how did my Reaper know these were on my wishlist this year?! (certainly not because I was as informative as others - I TOTALLY left my Reaper in the dark) ONLY THE REAPER KNOWS!
*







*
Here is everything in a collective bunch!
*






*
So I searched and searched the box and papers;
*







*To no avail!

Oh, Secret Reaper, REVEAL YOURSELF! I must thank you a million times over! You've completely made my season that much better!

DebBDeb
*


----------



## ALKONOST

Awesome gifts!! Your reaper did a great job... I looooove those spider potholders and towels!!!


----------



## Hilda

Oh my gosh!! Everything is terrific!!! 

Bethene... you MUST post pictures! I am dying to see the torso thingie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (how many exclamation marks are too many?)


----------



## Hollows Eva

You really love spiders huh Deb  I would have screamed loudly!!! lol. I totally love the ghostly candleholder, its awsome.

Oh btw.. did u mean to show ure adress on the forum? Dunno if im just paranoid, but so many people look at theese boards.


----------



## JustWhisper

Well, my post just got deleted by mistake and I am not redoing it. Suffice to say I love everyone's gifts. Great job reapers.

Bethene, I am glad my box arrived safely. That packing tape ghost was indeed a pain in the butt to make. But it was worth it in the end. If you cannot get your pics to post, let me know. I know in the past you have had problems getting your pics to post so I made sure I took plenty for you.


----------



## chinclub

Bethene,
Don't try to hit the image button above the text box. Scroll down below to the bottom of the page and click that Manage Attachments button.
Then once you click browse and add your photos from your computer you have to scroll that screen over using the bar at the bottom of the window. The upload button is all the way to the right.


DebBDeb, those are awesome gifts!!!


----------



## Kymmm

Everyone is getting great gifts!!! The Reapers seem to be in tune with their victims, that's for sure!! Great job!!


----------



## grimreaper1962

I have been reaped!!! I got home from work tonight and there was a mysterious package sitting on the step. I rarely get packages delivered to me. But upon turning it around I saw this:







Here is the card that was attached:














Here is what it looked like when I opened the box:







The contents as I unwrapped each item.
2 lanterns with LED ball shaped pinkish red lights:







2 solar powered spotlight stakes:







A great skull with movable jaw:














A smaller vampire skull with great fangs:














An awesome scarecrow mask that I will incorporate into next years haunt:







A battery operated LED strobe light with sound:







Some small creepy spiders:







The ever popular and quite versatile creepy cloth:







A nice juicy rat:







And finally a pair of skeleton hands with connected wrist bones:







And a shot of my awesome score from my Secret Reaper. 








Forgot the strobe in the group shot:







I thank my Secret Reaper very very much!!!! Only problem is there was no name attached. So a true secret!!!!!

Thanks Again!!!
I feel guilty because I have not shipped mine out to my victim yet. I should get it out Wed or Thurs this week and I hope it is worth the wait!!


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, everyone's getting such great gifts! I freakin love that Halloween ladybug! So cute and unique


----------



## moonwitchkitty

DebBDeb said:


> *IT'S OFFICIAL! I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!
> 
> My Reaper did not disclose themselves but they really hit the nail in the coffin!
> 
> Here is the box I came home to;
> 
> *
> View attachment 127537
> 
> *
> So filled with detail!
> 
> *
> View attachment 127538
> *
> **
> Then I opened it up;
> 
> *
> View attachment 127539
> *
> 
> And I SCREAMED!
> *
> View attachment 127540
> *
> **(ok, that's not me)
> 
> And this is when the carnage ensued!
> 
> A FABULOUS card;
> *
> View attachment 127542
> View attachment 127543
> 
> *
> Oh what a wonderful little box! What's inside?!?!?!
> 
> *
> View attachment 127544
> View attachment 127545
> 
> View attachment 127546
> 
> *How did she or he know I absolutely LOVE Ladybugs?!?!?!
> 
> *
> View attachment 127547
> View attachment 127548
> 
> *
> It's glittery and sparkly and smells deliciously!
> *
> View attachment 127549
> 
> *And how did my Reaper know these were on my wishlist this year?! (certainly not because I was as informative as others - I TOTALLY left my Reaper in the dark) ONLY THE REAPER KNOWS!
> *
> View attachment 127550
> 
> *
> Here is everything in a collective bunch!
> *
> View attachment 127556
> *
> So I searched and searched the box and papers;
> *
> View attachment 127551
> 
> *To no avail!
> 
> Oh, Secret Reaper, REVEAL YOURSELF! I must thank you a million times over! You've completely made my season that much better!
> 
> DebBDeb
> *


omg i love the ghost you are a very lucky victim indeed..


----------



## DebBDeb

Hollows Eva said:


> You really love spiders huh Deb  I would have screamed loudly!!! lol. I totally love the ghostly candleholder, its awsome.
> 
> Oh btw.. did u mean to show ure adress on the forum? Dunno if im just paranoid, but so many people look at theese boards.


I do! I do! And thank you for the pic heads up. Totally didn't realize, i was too excited!


----------



## grimreaper1962

DebBDeb said:


> *IT'S OFFICIAL! I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!
> 
> My Reaper did not disclose themselves but they really hit the nail in the coffin!
> 
> Here is the box I came home to;
> 
> So filled with detail!
> 
> *
> View attachment 127538
> *
> **
> Then I opened it up;
> 
> *
> View attachment 127539
> *
> 
> And I SCREAMED!
> *
> View attachment 127540
> *
> **(ok, that's not me)
> 
> And this is when the carnage ensued!
> 
> A FABULOUS card;
> *
> View attachment 127542
> View attachment 127543
> 
> *
> Oh what a wonderful little box! What's inside?!?!?!
> 
> *
> View attachment 127544
> View attachment 127545
> 
> View attachment 127546
> 
> *How did she or he know I absolutely LOVE Ladybugs?!?!?!
> 
> *
> View attachment 127547
> View attachment 127548
> 
> *
> It's glittery and sparkly and smells deliciously!
> *
> View attachment 127549
> 
> *And how did my Reaper know these were on my wishlist this year?! (certainly not because I was as informative as others - I TOTALLY left my Reaper in the dark) ONLY THE REAPER KNOWS!
> *
> View attachment 127550
> 
> *
> Here is everything in a collective bunch!
> *
> View attachment 127556
> *
> So I searched and searched the box and papers;
> *
> View attachment 127551
> 
> *To no avail!
> 
> Oh, Secret Reaper, REVEAL YOURSELF! I must thank you a million times over! You've completely made my season that much better!
> 
> DebBDeb
> *


Great Haul!!! The Secret Reapers are all doing a heck of a great job!!!! I hope I can live up to those expectations


----------



## IshWitch

moonwitchkitty said:


> so far i have received 4 post from my reaper first envelope just said don't, second one said Fear, third said Me, and today i looked in my mail box and what should my eyes see there another posting with a Cd inside it with the song dont fear the reaper  IM BEING STALKED AND I LIKE IT !!


I love it!
Y'all come up with better and better stuff every year. 
This is so fun!


----------



## bethene

chinclub, that is exactly what I did,, but there was no up little square that said up load for some reason,, but I am back now, and tried again, and it worked,,, I am sure my computer did something odd. it does that some times,, well with out further ado,, here is my wonderful gifts from JW! love the details she added to the potion bottles.. and the spell book,,, what a fantastic job! I am going to enjoy finding cool ingredients for the bottles! And the haunted house on the dish towel is so cool,,, and the "tape" woman/ ghostly figure is too too sweet,, JW did a fantastic job stalking me!! thank you ,thank you ,thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Fabulous gifts all round! Makes me even more excited to be reaped! But also make me more nervous about Bering a reaper. I keep telling myself victim will like cause victim said in its likes that anything homemade is well appreciated.


----------



## The Red Hallows

*Is that a person made out of.... and how in the world did JW do it? Very cool.... 

Great gifts everybody. I love seeing what you can find in different parts of country. You never know what you're going to get. Better than a grab bag. *

*Beautifulnightmare--- homemade gifts are the best! No other one like it out there like it, that's for sure*.


----------



## IshWitch

bethene said:


> I got reaped! my wonderful reaper was Just Whisper,, I am trying to down load the pictures, but have a question,,, I know how to do it, but now , when I got to manage attachments, browse, on my computer and click on the pic and open it,,, there is no little square with up load on it anymore, not on the thread or if I try to make a album,,, whats the deal?? I know I am not a computer whiz but geesh,,, I know what I have done before!!!!!!!!!


That is exactly the problem I have been having!!!
I have been trying to upload pics from my cell to my thread about our backyard progress. 
I keep trying and nothing happens, no pic.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

bethene those are awesome congrats JW you did a good job love those bottles


----------



## DebBDeb

grimreaper1962 said:


> I have been reaped!!! I got home from work tonight and there was a mysterious package sitting on the step. I rarely get packages delivered to me. But upon turning it around I saw this:
> View attachment 127576
> 
> Here is the card that was attached:
> View attachment 127577
> 
> View attachment 127578
> 
> Here is what it looked like when I opened the box:
> View attachment 127579
> 
> The contents as I unwrapped each item.
> 2 lanterns with LED ball shaped pinkish red lights:
> View attachment 127580
> 
> 2 solar powered spotlight stakes:
> View attachment 127581
> 
> A great skull with movable jaw:
> View attachment 127582
> 
> View attachment 127583
> 
> A smaller vampire skull with great fangs:
> View attachment 127585
> 
> View attachment 127586
> 
> An awesome scarecrow mask that I will incorporate into next years haunt:
> View attachment 127588
> 
> A battery operated LED strobe light with sound:
> View attachment 127589
> 
> Some small creepy spiders:
> View attachment 127590
> 
> The ever popular and quite versatile creepy cloth:
> View attachment 127591
> 
> A nice juicy rat:
> View attachment 127592
> 
> And finally a pair of skeleton hands with connected wrist bones:
> View attachment 127593
> 
> And a shot of my awesome score from my Secret Reaper.
> View attachment 127594
> 
> 
> Forgot the strobe in the group shot:
> View attachment 127597
> 
> I thank my Secret Reaper very very much!!!! Only problem is there was no name attached. So a true secret!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Again!!!
> I feel guilty because I have not shipped mine out to my victim yet. I should get it out Wed or Thurs this week and I hope it is worth the wait!!


What a wonderful trove of treasures! Enjoy your spoils!


----------



## ajbanz

Everyone, great gifts. Keep posting pics. I love looking at them.

JustWhisper, That is an Fantastic figure. I think you need to post a tutorial!!!


----------



## bethene

oh I agree, a tutorial is needed! the figure is made out of packing tape, something she saw on my pinterest page, so she stalked me well!!!!!!


----------



## Hilda

Ohhhhhhhhh She got you GOOD Bethene!!! Thank you for posting the picture. That figure is fabulous!!! AND a Kristen Lawrence CD?!?!?!


----------



## hallorenescene

i agree jw, that figure is amazing. i'm putting that in my props i would like to have album


----------



## kab

JW- a tutorial would be awesome! I love seeing all the pictures!!


----------



## nhh

More fabulous gifts. They do get better every year. Its amazing to see what treasures everyone is receiving. Excited to see more...


----------



## JustWhisper

Bethene, you may need to adjust her arms some more if you can. I know I contorted her pretty badly in shipping. This is what she was SUPPOSE to look like before I flattened her and her arms got all crunched together. I hope you can fix her. The packing tape ghost is the one on the right. The other one is my daughter. LOL.


----------



## witchy46

Where did you learn how to do that, she is awesome!!


----------



## JustWhisper

I looked at a picture of another one. And then made it. Thanks for all the nice compliments on her.


----------



## zombies_everywhere!

wow! all of these gifts look amazing! i was lucky to come home today from work to find i had been reaped! i was so excited to find my package. However i don't have my pictures uploaded yet, but i will have them up in the morning! But I must say, my reaper is awesome! i absolutely love all of my stuff. I'm still not sure who it is, but I thank them very much for all of the awesome gifts!! 

also, excited to finally have finished putting together my package for my victim teehee. can't wait to send it off tomorrow. so do not fear my little victim. your package is coming soon.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Oh my sweet goodness!!!! I CAN NOT believe how creative and generous everyone's reaper has been! I love seeing what everyone has received and how creative everyone's gifts are Justwhisper that girl you made Bethene is incredible. She is going to look so awesome on display! How on earth did you come up with such a cool idea? You are very talented my friend! Great job on all the gifts from everyone!!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

grimreaper1962 said:


> I have been reaped!!! I got home from work tonight and there was a mysterious package sitting on the step. I rarely get packages delivered to me. But upon turning it around I saw this:
> View attachment 127576
> 
> Here is the card that was attached:
> View attachment 127577
> 
> View attachment 127578
> 
> Here is what it looked like when I opened the box:
> View attachment 127579
> 
> The contents as I unwrapped each item.
> 2 lanterns with LED ball shaped pinkish red lights:
> View attachment 127580
> 
> 2 solar powered spotlight stakes:
> View attachment 127581
> 
> A great skull with movable jaw:
> View attachment 127582
> 
> View attachment 127583
> 
> A smaller vampire skull with great fangs:
> View attachment 127585
> 
> View attachment 127586
> 
> An awesome scarecrow mask that I will incorporate into next years haunt:
> View attachment 127588
> 
> A battery operated LED strobe light with sound:
> View attachment 127589
> 
> Some small creepy spiders:
> View attachment 127590
> 
> The ever popular and quite versatile creepy cloth:
> View attachment 127591
> 
> A nice juicy rat:
> View attachment 127592
> 
> And finally a pair of skeleton hands with connected wrist bones:
> View attachment 127593
> 
> And a shot of my awesome score from my Secret Reaper.
> View attachment 127594
> 
> 
> Forgot the strobe in the group shot:
> View attachment 127597
> 
> I thank my Secret Reaper very very much!!!! Only problem is there was no name attached. So a true secret!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Again!!!
> I feel guilty because I have not shipped mine out to my victim yet. I should get it out Wed or Thurs this week and I hope it is worth the wait!!


*
Grimreaper1962 You made out! Looks like you reaper did an awesome job sending you things that fit your style! I also have not sent mine out yet. I will this week as well. Hey maybe Im your victim who knows *


----------



## Hollows Eva

Oh the ghostly figure!!! How the bloody heck do you have the patience for that lol. Man there are so many good handcrafted things this year. My poor future victim is going to get my childlike attempts lmao..


----------



## MissMandy

bethene said:


> chinclub, that is exactly what I did,, but there was no up little square that said up load for some reason,, but I am back now, and tried again, and it worked,,, I am sure my computer did something odd. it does that some times,, well with out further ado,, here is my wonderful gifts from JW! love the details she added to the potion bottles.. and the spell book,,, what a fantastic job! I am going to enjoy finding cool ingredients for the bottles! And the haunted house on the dish towel is so cool,,, and the "tape" woman/ ghostly figure is too too sweet,, JW did a fantastic job stalking me!! thank you ,thank you ,thank you!!!!!!!!!


Oh wow, such awesome gifts! I have that packing tape figured pinned too. JW did an amazing job on it! What is that CD? I've never seen/heard of it before


----------



## witchymom

very cool gifts everyone! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## azazel

well my victim has been reaped an i will clam it when she puts up pics i guess


----------



## Terra

Goodness these gifts are amazing this year!

*Moderator Note:* Been noticing some addresses being shown by accident. PM me if you want the address picture deleted so all the world won't be able to see it. For right now, I figure that if people are leaving it posted they don't mind. But, with posts being quoted the picture is showing up several times and you won't have the ability to delete. I can do that for you.


----------



## chinclub

Great stuff you two!!!

I love the skull with the fangs and the packing tape ghost. She is actually on my to do list this year.


----------



## Tannasgach

oooh that packing tape ghost is so awesome! and I love the vampire skull too!!


----------



## JustWhisper

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Oh my sweet goodness!!!! I CAN NOT believe how creative and generous everyone's reaper has been! I love seeing what everyone has received and how creative everyone's gifts are Justwhisper that girl you made Bethene is incredible. She is going to look so awesome on display! How on earth did you come up with such a cool idea? You are very talented my friend! Great job on all the gifts from everyone!!*


Spooki, I cannot take credit for the idea, just the execution. It has been around for years. I made a duct tape version about 8 years ago to use as a dummy and stuffed it. I saw this one on pinterest, and I am wanting to say it was Mark Jenkins who made this particular ghost I copied, with the flowing bottom. But I followed my Pinterest link back and it keeps coming to Pumpkinrot's blog, which is not where I pinned it from. I pinned it from the original designers page, so whoever it was, it was not me. But thank you for the compliment on my work. As for a tutorial, they are all over the internet already. Just google packing tape sculpture and you will also see lots of cool images.

Okay, one more hint for my victim. Ummmm....it is none of you who have not yet received a package. 

Well, I am looking forward to seeing more photos of everyone's great gifts, and can't wait to see who solves their mystery reaper first. I love trying to figure out who my reaper is after I get my gift. 

Reminder for anyone interested...you still have until the 20th to sign up for Secret Reaper II. For anyone who missed this one you can still take part in the fun. If you joined this one you are welcome to also join the second group. My goal is to get at least 50 signed up. Still need about 10 more. Sorry for tagging this on this thread, but I wanted to remind you while I already have your attention here.


----------



## offmymeds

Wow, everyone is getting such GREAT stuff!!!!


----------



## sikntwizted

That tape ghost is fantastic. I guess I need to get around to making one of them things! Let the reapings continue!


----------



## grimreaper1962

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> Grimreaper1962 You made out! Looks like you reaper did an awesome job sending you things that fit your style! I also have not sent mine out yet. I will this week as well. Hey maybe Im your victim who knows *


Maybe? Maybe not!!! Only the reaper knows!!!


----------



## grimreaper1962

Terra said:


> Goodness these gifts are amazing this year!
> 
> *Moderator Note:* Been noticing some addresses being shown by accident. PM me if you want the address picture deleted so all the world won't be able to see it. For right now, I figure that if people are leaving it posted they don't mind. But, with posts being quoted the picture is showing up several times and you won't have the ability to delete. I can do that for you.


I am fine with it. I figured maybe someone else might just want to send stuff to me too!! Can never have too much Halloween stuff!!!! But I did make certain that my SR's address was not shown.


----------



## azazel

well the ups man stoped right in front of my house an i thought maybe this is it an then he drove off  what a tease


----------



## BR1MSTON3

JW, you did an absolutely wonderful job on that entire package, great haul Bethene! Love all the details on the bottles!


----------



## creeperguardian

dear victim ur package will be there friday


----------



## Kelloween

Picturessssss....anyone receive today?


----------



## azazel

pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures pictures we wont pictures


----------



## grimreaper1962

grimreaper1962 said:


> I have been reaped!!! I got home from work tonight and there was a mysterious package sitting on the step. I rarely get packages delivered to me. But upon turning it around I saw this:
> View attachment 127576
> 
> Here is the card that was attached:
> View attachment 127577
> 
> View attachment 127578
> 
> Here is what it looked like when I opened the box:
> View attachment 127579
> 
> The contents as I unwrapped each item.
> 2 lanterns with LED ball shaped pinkish red lights:
> View attachment 127580
> 
> 2 solar powered spotlight stakes:
> View attachment 127581
> 
> A great skull with movable jaw:
> View attachment 127582
> 
> View attachment 127583
> 
> A smaller vampire skull with great fangs:
> View attachment 127585
> 
> View attachment 127586
> 
> An awesome scarecrow mask that I will incorporate into next years haunt:
> View attachment 127588
> 
> A battery operated LED strobe light with sound:
> View attachment 127589
> 
> Some small creepy spiders:
> View attachment 127590
> 
> The ever popular and quite versatile creepy cloth:
> View attachment 127591
> 
> A nice juicy rat:
> View attachment 127592
> 
> And finally a pair of skeleton hands with connected wrist bones:
> View attachment 127593
> 
> And a shot of my awesome score from my Secret Reaper.
> View attachment 127594
> 
> 
> Forgot the strobe in the group shot:
> View attachment 127597
> 
> I thank my Secret Reaper very very much!!!! Only problem is there was no name attached. So a true secret!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Again!!!
> I feel guilty because I have not shipped mine out to my victim yet. I should get it out Wed or Thurs this week and I hope it is worth the wait!!


I have found out who was my Secret Reaper. It was Spookerstar!!!
Thank you very much Spookerstar for the well chosen gifts!! You did very well!!!!


----------



## Spookerstar

You are very welcome. Can't wait to see photos of your haunt!


----------



## witchymom

not i said the little mouse  

my friend stopped by for a few minutes (she works for her church's food pantry and delivers to a couple of homes around here, so she stops in usually with some pastries or something yummy for us LOL) and she keeps asking where's my witch and graveyard....

starting to feel like im disappointing people by not decorating 2 months early LOLOLOL

maybe once my reaper box arrives, the decorating bug will bite!


----------



## offmymeds

Mine is out for delivery by the end of the day...........................I'm so nervous, i hope they like it!!


----------



## witchymom

offmymeds said:


> Mine is out for delivery by the end of the day...........................I'm so nervous, i hope they like it!!


im sure i will LOLOLOLOL


----------



## offmymeds

haha, nice try


----------



## LadySherry

offmymeds said:


> Mine is out for delivery by the end of the day...........................I'm so nervous, i hope they like it!!


Well I know you are not my official reaper


----------



## Kelloween

its for me!!!


----------



## offmymeds

OMG it's there! Left on their front porch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelloween

im gonna go get it.. lol


----------



## LadySherry

I am so nervous. My victim rec;d their gift today and I hope that they love it as much as I did making it.


----------



## offmymeds

They will love it LadySherry!! 

uumm, was it there Kelloween?


----------



## nhh

I need to get home to see what's on my porch.


----------



## Kelloween

THE Jahovah witnesses..I sent them your way


----------



## witchymom

Kelloween said:


> THE Jahovah witnesses..I sent them your way


one approached me at the gas station this morning. 

i offered to read them tarot cards. 

they went away. 

problem solved. 

lolol


----------



## Kelloween

nope nuttin for me..guess I will have to go to work at 7 sad


----------



## Kelloween

witchymom said:


> one approached me at the gas station this morning.
> 
> i offered to read them tarot cards.
> 
> they went away.
> 
> problem solved.
> 
> lolol


hahaha!!!!


----------



## Kelloween

omg look..my quote thingy worked!!


----------



## witchymom

Kelloween said:


> omg look..my quote thingy worked!!


lololol

ive always said that i was going to do that one day (offer to read cards or cast a spell or some other wretched witchy thing) and this morning... was the time. LOLOL

my husband was cracking up


----------



## mariposa0283

i was reaped by the foreign candy company today... got a bag of free skull pops since i cant find them in any stores.... ok i know its not official secret reaper but i feel like its christmas just because i got a giant bag of suckers that ive been dying for, for a long long time. lol 

i had to share with someone.


----------



## Teresa M

I have been reaped! I have been reaped Yipeeeee, I have been reaped! Big time, too! I don't know how my reaper fit all of that in that box! I have to put together the clues in the box to know who it is from. I have to make this quick, I got home and was supposed to run right back out, but of course, priorities! Right! I will post pics and PM Bethene when I get back home. Thank you, Secret Reaper! Oh, and you about made me cry!


----------



## Kelloween

yayyyy. more pictures soon!! I am off to work..I will sneak and look from there !


----------



## Spookilicious mama

grimreaper1962 said:


> I am fine with it. I figured maybe someone else might just want to send stuff to me too!! Can never have too much Halloween stuff!!!! But I did make certain that my SR's address was not shown.


*Yeah you have nothing to worry about...its not like anyone will hop on their purple glittered broom punch in your address into their GPS and stop by in the middle of the night to steal......i mean borrow ......any of the great props you have....yeah you have nothing to worry about...nothing at all....Hey how do we crop and enlarge a particular part of a photo...you know....should I want to really get a better look at an address......ummm I mean picture...anyone know?? *


----------



## Kymmm

STILL nothing on my porch! But since I haven't sent my package out, I guess I can't complain. I'm going to try and get it mailed out tomorrow.. Soon, someone will receive a big box of Haunting goodies!!


----------



## Zombiesmash

Fantastic scores everyone!

I've already been through the fun of seeing my reapee get their gift, so now I'm in the "hoping for a box on the doorstep every day" phase of Secret Reaper. Just _wishin' and hopin' and thinkin' and prayin', plannin' and dreamin'..._


----------



## Teresa M

LadySherry did a wonderful job as my secret reaper! I really like all of the wonderful things that she managed to squeeze into my box; it all fit together like a jigsaw puzzle! The most special items were a My First Bear, a rattle and a Halloween outfit for my Grandbabies (that is why I almost cried)! There is a wind chime that appears to be made out of real hair and bones! A wonderful hanging metal cat, several figures, a wreath made from little skeletons, spiders and feathers. Many other great things! As soon as I have time, I will add an album to my page with individual closeups of everything. Thank you, LadySherry!


----------



## LadySherry

You are welcome. The chimes are fake hair and real chicken bones (bones have been bleached and air dried). That is the gift I almost kept for myself. I will be making one for me.


----------



## The Auditor

Got home this evening, of course there's nothing in the driveway or on the porch. Go in, change, grill steak, have dinner. Then head out towards the tractor barn to get some work done. Swing past the forge building, and something catches my eye. 

A box. A box that I don't recognize. Wait...no....can it be??? It is! 

I HAVE BEEN REAPED! by Mr. Gris

Of course the mailman left it on the shop porch instead of the house. I should have expected it. Only pure luck that I went to the forget tonight....but anyway...

The box contained all manner of vintage and witchy good-ness (bad-ness?) A lovely cauldron, some vintage cut outs, a witch cake topper that shall take up almost permanent residence on my mantel (when not topping a cake), flicker lights, a string of vintage Halloween lights that I"ll have to fight The Deduction for, and a rocking, talking little witch that's already freaked out my dog (muhahahahahaha)

Love it, love it, love it! Love it ALL! Gris, thank you, you outdid yourself.


----------



## frogkid11

Where are the pics Auditor???? We want to see....


----------



## Teresa M

LadySherry said:


> You are welcome. The chimes are fake hair and real chicken bones (bones have been bleached and air dried). That is the gift I almost kept for myself. I will be making one for me.


LOL Just to let you know, my dogs were very interested in that! I actually put the box back in the bedroom before we left because I was afraid that they would try to get them! It will be a great addition; I just have to decide if I want to put it in the witches room or the mad scientist. Maybe both, if we alternate years on them...


----------



## Teresa M

LadySherry said:


> I am so nervous. My victim rec;d their gift today and I hope that they love it as much as I did making it.


Yes, I did!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Teresa, great stuff, love, love love that wind chime, so voodoo like!

And yes Auditor, as descriptive as you may have been, where's the pictures?


----------



## hallorenescene

auditor, picture, picture, picture. bethene, bet this makes you miss....victum. lol.


----------



## Guest

It was my honor to reap the Auditor wahahaha!





The Auditor said:


> Got home this evening, of course there's nothing in the driveway or on the porch. Go in, change, grill steak, have dinner. Then head out towards the tractor barn to get some work done. Swing past the forge building, and something catches my eye.
> 
> A box. A box that I don't recognize. Wait...no....can it be??? It is!
> 
> I HAVE BEEN REAPED! by Mr. Gris
> 
> Of course the mailman left it on the shop porch instead of the house. I should have expected it. Only pure luck that I went to the forget tonight....but anyway...
> 
> The box contained all manner of vintage and witchy good-ness (bad-ness?) A lovely cauldron, some vintage cut outs, a witch cake topper that shall take up almost permanent residence on my mantel (when not topping a cake), flicker lights, a string of vintage Halloween lights that I"ll have to fight The Deduction for, and a rocking, talking little witch that's already freaked out my dog (muhahahahahaha)
> 
> Love it, love it, love it! Love it ALL! Gris, thank you, you outdid yourself.


----------



## MissMandy

Great stuff, Teresa! LadySherry did an awesome job on that chime. I would to see it hanging up 

Auditor, you lucky boil! You must post pix of those wonderful items


----------



## Tannasgach

Great assortment of goodies Teresa! I really like the little black and white gnome and the bone chimes are awesome!

_*ahem* _ Auditor, I think you forgot something, like - PICTURES!!


----------



## offmymeds

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got reaped last nigth!!!!! And it was awesome! My Reaper Skeletor did an outstanding job! I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!! 

Look what i got!!! 

The Medusa head, (which I must say would have been enough!!) A little skellie, that I needed for my scarousel, a couple of rats, some bloody gauze and witch kettle, some spider webs and a hand!! 

Thank you so much Skeletor, I really can use everything!!


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, awesome haul, offmymeds!


----------



## byondbzr

I love the card from Skeletor, lol!


----------



## Paulaween

I was reaped on monday. Thank you so much Secret Reaper. I dont have a clue who you are. We are dealing with a personal family emergency right now. So I am posting quick from my phone. I hope to eventually follow up with pictures. But right now just wanted to send a note


----------



## witchy46

More pic's please!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelloween

hope everything turns out okay, Paulaween..we will be patiently waiting!


----------



## nhh

Yay, more awesome gifts. Congrats everyone!!! 

Paulaween I hope everything is okay. Excited to see pics when you can.

And now onto... The Auditor!!! WTH?!?!?! WHere are the pictures!?!?!?!


----------



## azazel

wow offmymeds what a haul you got there


----------



## Skeletor

So glad you enjoyed it offmymeds! My wife kind of laughs at me, but like I tell her, anytime you can give a Halloween gift, it's a good day! Halloween is and will always be my Christmas(to most folk). That is why I end up with Halloween gifts from the wife during Christmas.


----------



## offmymeds

Yes, yes it was a good day! I kept pressing the button on the Medusa head until i got "the look" . Haha. 

Thanks again Skeletor!


----------



## Ghouliet

Skeletor said:


> So glad you enjoyed it offmymeds! My wife kind of laughs at me, but like I tell her, anytime you can give a Halloween gift, it's a good day! Halloween is and will always be my Christmas(to most folk). That is why I end up with Halloween gifts from the wife during Christmas.


It's nice to know someone else thinks that way too. Last Christmas my neighbor thought I was getting robbed when she saw this in my front window.


----------



## Ghouliet

There have been some fantastic Victim gifts this year. The reapers on this thread really have done incredible jobs picking out gifts!


----------



## offmymeds

awww, he just needs a little Santa hat.


----------



## Kelloween

well, my victim's says out for delivery...waiting..


----------



## LawP

witchymom said:


> lololol
> 
> ive always said that i was going to do that one day (offer to read cards or cast a spell or some other wretched witchy thing) and this morning... was the time. LOLOL
> 
> my husband was cracking up


I thought I was the only deviant who liked to play with them. I once told them I was late for my coven meeting and asked them to come back later. For some reason, they never did. Hmmmm.


----------



## kab

Kelloween said:


> well, my victim's says out for delivery...waiting..


For me???? I'm patiently waiting.


----------



## Hilda

My turn! I was reaped yesterday!! So much fun and colorful goodies!! I am sooooo pleased!! This was such a fun experience. 

There was great skull-and-crossbones tape all over the box. (Where did you get that? I want some!!) Each gift was wrapped in colorful paper, and there was a lovely card. My four year old helped me unwrap everything and we were laughing and tossing tissue paper and were delighted as each treasure was unwrapped!! I feel like this was a Halloween Party in a box!! 

I got a wonderful selection of bright and fun Halloween items. I love signs... and I'm really getting into the foam tombstone thing now. SPIDER!!! I'm adding a spider scene to the front door area this year! Great! I really appreciate the obvious time and attention given to my gift. Thank you so much Spooky Girl 1980. You rock!


----------



## Kelloween

great job spookygirl! the gifts are awesome so far...I am still nervous mine are to hand made..


----------



## snigglez

*Secret Reaper Send Off*

I will be sending this box tonight to my Secret Victim... I hope they enjoy it as much as I did putting it together...


----------



## GhostTown

That one's for me. I can tell.


----------



## Spookerstar

snigglez said:


> I will be sending this box tonight to my Secret Victim... I hope they enjoy it as much as I did putting it together...
> 
> View attachment 127995


Oooohhh, I hope it is for me! That looks like a great gift.

Ghouliet that is a wonderful Christmas scene! I dont think Halloween decorations ever have to come down completely.


----------



## Skeletor

That is exactly what Christmas looks like at my house along with neighbors just shaking their heads. They have learned very quickly that Halloween is 24/7 at my house.



Ghouliet said:


> It's nice to know someone else thinks that way too. Last Christmas my neighbor thought I was getting robbed when she saw this in my front window.
> View attachment 127986


----------



## moonwitchkitty

lovin the zombie he completes everything  Like all the pictures cant wait to see what every one else got


----------



## Teresa M

I just started my SR photo album, only have 4 pics so far. My MIL is about here for dinner so, I have to get going on that. Will add more later.


----------



## Kelloween

mine still says out for delivery...whats up with that?? was spose to be delivered today??


----------



## GhostTown

UPS and FED EX are still out delivering on the West Coast.


----------



## MissMandy

Kelloween said:


> mine still says out for delivery...whats up with that?? was spose to be delivered today??


Not always up to date either. Tracking drove me nuts last year


----------



## moonwitchkitty

MissMandy said:


> Not always up to date either. Tracking drove me nuts last year


agreed should be updated by tomorrow anytime we ship we have to deal with the tracking. especially if it is USPS


----------



## witchy46

snigglez said:


> I will be sending this box tonight to my Secret Victim... I hope they enjoy it as much as I did putting it together...
> 
> 
> View attachment 127995



I can't wait!!! Ha ha ha!!! Fingers crossed, it's for me!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

doesn't have the writing I've grown accustomed to with the stalking, can tell it is not for me


----------



## azazel

OK my secret reaper plz stop teasing me with the FedEx man an ups man they keep stopping in front of my house for 3 days now then drive off  this is driving me insane


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Hilda said:


> My turn! I was reaped yesterday!! So much fun and colorful goodies!! I am sooooo pleased!! This was such a fun experience.
> 
> There was great skull-and-crossbones tape all over the box. (Where did you get that? I want some!!) Each gift was wrapped in colorful paper, and there was a lovely card. My four year old helped me unwrap everything and we were laughing and tossing tissue paper and were delighted as each treasure was unwrapped!! I feel like this was a Halloween Party in a box!!
> 
> I got a wonderful selection of bright and fun Halloween items. I love signs... and I'm really getting into the foam tombstone thing now. SPIDER!!! I'm adding a spider scene to the front door area this year! Great! I really appreciate the obvious time and attention given to my gift. Thank you so much Spooky Girl 1980. You rock!
> 
> View attachment 127988
> View attachment 127989
> View attachment 127990


*Ooooh you made out!! Love the skull and all the other goodies*


----------



## Kelloween

ohhhhhhh. its at her front door!!


----------



## badgirl

Kelloween said:


> ohhhhhhh. its at her front door!!


No it's not---I just checked. Nothing there but frogs and lizards! Did you send me frogs and lizards????


----------



## Kelloween

lol, wrong door!! think my victim's not home??


----------



## Gothikim

Kelloween said:


> ohhhhhhh. its at her front door!!


And it's absolutely AWESOME! I had a feeling when the doorbell rang that it was something special that big brown had for me  I'll be proudly adding everything to my haunt. Be sure to tell Hampton that he did a great job helping the paint to dry. 

Pics.... not great, because my camera's battery was too low to flash...









Zombie doll & her dolly, the kitty tray, set of Poe books, big spider, little spider, metal/glass lantern, purple glass skull tealight holder, skull scepter, crow, aged resin skull.









Closeup of the doll & her dolly, which my DD has absconded with since.

The Poe set is amazing--I first read him at about 8 YO at my grandma's house. I'll definitely be putting the little crow on top of them in my haunted parlor. 

Kell, you rock! TY, TY, TY, TY, TY!


----------



## MissMandy

Ohhhh I love love love that tray! Excellent stuff


----------



## Gothikim

OK, now I'm sweating if my vic is going to like his gifts, which I shipped today in what is possibly the ugliest box ever posted via UPS.  At least the UPS guy was kind enough to NOT laugh in my face. 

The ante is WICKED high here!!!


----------



## Kelloween

oh yayyyyy, you got it..I was soooo worried, I had never made a spooky doll before and I know you don't prefer orange!! I took a pic of the doll but nothing else, so happy you like them!! here is Kim;s ugly baby that my mom had a fit to get out of her house!! haha


----------



## The Auditor

Gothikim said:


> OK, now I'm sweating if my vic is going to like his gifts, which I shipped today in what is possibly the ugliest box ever posted via UPS.  At least the UPS guy was kind enough to NOT laugh in my face.
> 
> The ante is WICKED high here!!!


Fear not. They will love them.


----------



## Gothikim

She's not ugly--she's precious! She turned out great, espec for a first go at it! I'll attach better pics later of the other goodies. 



Kelloween said:


> oh yayyyyy, you got it..I was soooo worried, I had never made a spooky doll before and I know you don't prefer orange!! I took a pic of the doll but nothing else, so happy you like them!! here is Kim;s ugly baby that my mom had a fit to get out of her house!! haha
> 
> View attachment 128041


----------



## Spookerstar

I love that doll! How did you make it Kelloween? Is that paint?


----------



## Tannasgach

Wow Gothikim!! Great package! Awesome job on the doll Kell, love her baby. That tray looks super and Poe books, really?! WOW!


----------



## Kelloween

Spookerstar said:


> I love that doll! How did you make it Kelloween? Is that paint?


I started out taping her eyes and spray painting her with gray primer...then I used acrylics and just experimented until she looked scary lol..I was going to mess her dress up some, but being my first time, I thought I should stop while ahead!! and ty!


----------



## MissMandy

I'm not a big fan of zombie babies, but that doll really came out awesome! Very creepy.


----------



## Kelloween

I feel like I can breathe now..whewwwwwwww


----------



## witchy46

Gothikim said:


> And it's absolutely AWESOME! I had a feeling when the doorbell rang that it was something special that big brown had for me  I'll be proudly adding everything to my haunt. Be sure to tell Hampton that he did a great job helping the paint to dry.
> 
> Pics.... not great, because my camera's battery was too low to flash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie doll & her dolly, the kitty tray, set of Poe books, big spider, little spider, metal/glass lantern, purple glass skull tealight holder, skull scepter, crow, aged resin skull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of the doll & her dolly, which my DD has absconded with since.
> 
> The Poe set is amazing--I first read him at about 8 YO at my grandma's house. I'll definitely be putting the little crow on top of them in my haunted parlor.
> 
> Kell, you rock! TY, TY, TY, TY, TY!



WOW!! Your reaper did an awesome job!!!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Oh, the doll gives me the heebie jeebies, love it, but now I am going to think of that destination truth episode with doll island! Great gifts!


----------



## Tannasgach

Is it so wrong to be awesomely reaped and still want things others have received?  Yes, yes, I know it's wrong and I'm not usually so selfish but these gifts have been utterly fantastic this year!!


----------



## osenator

I got reap!!!! AND LOVING THE GIFTS! Thank you, SPINECHILLER!


----------



## frogkid11

WOW Kelloween - that is one AWESOME haul you pulled together for your victim -she is so lucky! I love the look of your zombie baby compared to the ones that are mass manufactured and offered retail - the creep factor is totally there in yours. Way to go !! You also set the bar quite high for the remaining reaper gifts....hope the remaining victims are as lucky


----------



## Gothikim

Love that broom, Osenator! My DD loves those; I can't take her to Cracker Barrel anymore, because she loves to mess with their floor model!

That skull's cool too. The eyes are freaky!


----------



## Kymmm

What a great gift Gothikim!! I can't believe how wonderful all the surprises have been! Nice!!


----------



## Halloween Princess

Great job on the doll Kelloween!


----------



## Hearts1003

Kelloween said:


> oh yayyyyy, you got it..I was soooo worried, I had never made a spooky doll before and I know you don't prefer orange!! I took a pic of the doll but nothing else, so happy you like them!! here is Kim;s ugly baby that my mom had a fit to get out of her house!! haha
> 
> View attachment 128041


I WANT ONE! She's creepy but still cute! Just like I like em.


----------



## Kelloween

Thank you!!


----------



## kab

What a fantastic job Kelloween! I hate dolls and the one you made is absolutely awesome!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

osenator said:


> I got reap!!!! AND LOVING THE GIFTS! Thank you, SPINECHILLER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128047
> 
> View attachment 128046
> 
> View attachment 128048


*
Love the broom and skull, your reaper did an excellent job! Cant wait for my reaper to visit *


----------



## MissMandy

Great stuff


----------



## Ghouliet

That doll is fantastic and this is coming from someone who does not like zombie babies. The painting on it is perfect. Nice work.


----------



## JustWhisper

*URGENT: PLEASE DO NOT RESPOND TO THIS MESSAGE HERE. If you received a PM from me on Sept 11, the end date in the PM should have read the 29th, NOT the 20th. If you are not sure what I am talking about, then you probably didn't get one. Thanks, and I will explain later.*


----------



## JustWhisper

I got behind on the posts and now I am seeing so many totally great gifts. 

Those last 3 victim's gifts were just amazing. That zombie doll is especially cool. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## badgirl

These gifts are amazing. I really tried hard to package my gift well, but then after asking him to mark it "fragile" I watched the shipping clerk chuck it over a wall!  Crossing my fingers that my victim's gift arrives in one piece.


----------



## dee14399

Ive been reaped!!!!! Thank you so much, I love everything. The chalkboard skulls will fit in perfectly. You did a amazing job on everything.
Lets hope I figured this out right, I think I owe a great big thank you to Madame_Mcspanky! Sorry the pictures are not that great (all I had was my phone)





























You might not be able to see everything in the pictures but heres what I got
Handmade chalkboard skulls
spiders, bloody cloth, rats, fingers, tombstones, and a beautiful card. Thank you again. You made my day!


----------



## Hollows Eva

oh wow the skulls!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelloween

those are great!!


----------



## LadySherry

Chalkboard skulls? I love them. Info on how they are made please.


----------



## nhh

OMG! Chalkboard skulls. That is awesome! I never thought of that and now I have a ton of ideas. Dang!


----------



## MissMandy

What a unique idea! You got reaped well


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Are those those .99 paper mache skulls from Michael's? What a great job on them, love to see ideas like that!


----------



## Ophelia

What does it say inside the chalkboard skull box? (Just being nosy!)


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Oh, I think I'm gonna have to steal the chalkboard skull idea...


----------



## witchy46

dee14399 said:


> Ive been reaped!!!!! Thank you so much, I love everything. The chalkboard skulls will fit in perfectly. You did a amazing job on everything.
> Lets hope I figured this out right, I think I owe a great big thank you to Madame_Mcspanky! Sorry the pictures are not that great (all I had was my phone)
> 
> View attachment 128111
> 
> 
> View attachment 128112
> 
> 
> View attachment 128113
> 
> 
> View attachment 128114
> 
> 
> You might not be able to see everything in the pictures but heres what I got
> Handmade chalkboard skulls
> spiders, bloody cloth, rats, fingers, tombstones, and a beautiful card. Thank you again. You made my day!



Wow love it, the skull are soo wicked!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Those skulls would be awesome for buffet tables!


----------



## Kelloween

or even name places at a dinner table!


----------



## TheEighthPlague

MissMandy said:


> Those skulls would be awesome for buffet tables!


Totally agree.


----------



## Ghouliet

I am flat out stealing the chalkboard skull idea for my Halloween buffet!


----------



## samhainschimera

I have been ever-so-gloriously reaped! I came home after a long day at work (aren't they all long?) to a wonderfully witchy and huuuuge box sitting on my porch! I waddled in with my new treasure, slung my purse and laptop across the room and admired the awesomeness covering the package. My husband wandered in and asked me what I'd bought online now, lol. The dogs were very interested and helped me dig in to the box of awesome which revealed:

A huuuuge black and shiny candelabra dripping with black crystals!
Black tapers to go in said candelabra
A witchy potion bottle
Halloween napkins!
Gillian Kemp's Good Witch, Bad Witch spell book and cards!
A tub of lip gloss
A witchy plastic tumbler (which is greatness, I try to drink lots of water at work and this will be most useful!)
and a squishy and squeaky Halloween dog toy! (which was promptly ripped from my hands)


and through a bit of research I have determined that my bestest reaper ever is - obcessedwithit!! Pictures will follow (once I'm unshackled from my desk at work) of all of these brilliant goodies. I can't thank you enough for putting so much time and thought into my gift. You've really made my day/week/month and kicked off the Halloween season perfectly. I'm so excited to play with my new stuff, thank you from the bottom of my bloody little Halloween heart!!!


----------



## kab

I absolutely love those skulls!! What a great idea!


----------



## MissMandy

What great gifts, samhain! I love the potion bottle! It kinda looks like it's made from a light bulb?


----------



## offmymeds

Cool stuff!!!


----------



## madame_mcspanky

dee14399 said:


> Ive been reaped!!!!! Thank you so much, I love everything. The chalkboard skulls will fit in perfectly. You did a amazing job on everything.
> Lets hope I figured this out right, I think I owe a great big thank you to Madame_Mcspanky!


Yep, you got it. It's me! Haha. I'm so glad you like everything.


----------



## madame_mcspanky

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Are those those .99 paper mache skulls from Michael's? What a great job on them, love to see ideas like that!


Busted... Yeah, I used the .99 Michael's skulls. I got the idea from Dee's pinterest page. It was really an inexpensive and easy project to do. I also cut a hole in the bottom of each skull and added a tealight so the skull faces light up.


----------



## bethene

wow,, I can not believe all the great gifts that are being received!! 

Too many to mention specifically, but wow,, that is so great!!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

bethene said:


> wow,, I can not believe all the great gifts that are being received!!
> 
> Too many to mention specifically, but wow,, that is so great!!!!!!


totally agree  
and I hope everyone post pictures


----------



## Spookerstar

madame_mcspanky said:


> Busted... Yeah, I used the .99 Michael's skulls. I got the idea from Dee's pinterest page. It was really an inexpensive and easy project to do. I also cut a hole in the bottom of each skull and added a tealight so the skull faces light up.


Is there special paint you use to make chalkboard skulls? Such a wonderful idea for a buffet!


----------



## mariposa0283

Spookerstar said:


> Is there special paint you use to make chalkboard skulls? Such a wonderful idea for a buffet!


they sell chalkboard paint in spray cans.. i think krylon and rustoleum make some.. im sure there are other brands. can get it online and probably walmart/home depot/menards. not sure if thats what they used to do the skulls but if i were to guess....


----------



## nhh

madame_mcspanky said:


> Busted... Yeah, I used the .99 Michael's skulls. I got the idea from Dee's pinterest page. It was really an inexpensive and easy project to do. I also cut a hole in the bottom of each skull and added a tealight so the skull faces light up.


What a great idea. Love them so much!!


----------



## madame_mcspanky

Spookerstar said:


> Is there special paint you use to make chalkboard skulls? Such a wonderful idea for a buffet!


I bought a small can of chalkboard paint from home depot. They sell lots of different colors, too!  You can also buy it in a spray paint as well.


----------



## Dminor

I've been REAPED!










Two boxes of mini lights, a lighted spider web and skull, a pumpkin candy dish (and tons of candy!), creepy cloth, spooky bottle labels, hanging cemetery sign and a horror movie theme songs compilation cd!

AWESOME!!!!

Thanks King Crablegs 1.99LB (Ivan)!!!


----------



## kab

*I've been reaped!!!!*

I had a long day at work and when I got home, there was a box on my porch with a skeleton ribbon! I knew exactly what it was for and it totally made my day!!!! I took pictures on my phone and when I figure out how to upload them I will do so. HOCUS POCUS- you did a fantastic job!!!! Words can't even describe the excitement I feel!!! What's inside the box: bottles with awesome labels, spiders and glow in the dark spider web. Novelty bottle labels. Small skele head. A really cool old jewelry box that has a skele stamp on one side and a picture of bones on the other side. I know I'm not describing this well but once I get the pictures uploaded it will make a lot more sense!!! Thank you thank Hocus Pocus! I absolutely love everything!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

YAY more pictures


----------



## Windborn

Mailed mine out today - and just realized I didn't put my name in there anywhere!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

mmmmm Smirnoff you will get me through the wait wont you.


----------



## obcessedwithit

samhainschimera said:


> View attachment 128139
> View attachment 128140
> View attachment 128141
> View attachment 128142
> I have been ever-so-gloriously reaped! I came home after a long day at work (aren't they all long?) to a wonderfully witchy and huuuuge box sitting on my porch! I waddled in with my new treasure, slung my purse and laptop across the room and admired the awesomeness covering the package. My husband wandered in and asked me what I'd bought online now, lol. The dogs were very interested and helped me dig in to the box of awesome which revealed:
> 
> A huuuuge black and shiny candelabra dripping with black crystals!
> Black tapers to go in said candelabra
> A witchy potion bottle
> Halloween napkins!
> Gillian Kemp's Good Witch, Bad Witch spell book and cards!
> A tub of lip gloss
> A witchy plastic tumbler (which is greatness, I try to drink lots of water at work and this will be most useful!)
> and a squishy and squeaky Halloween dog toy! (which was promptly ripped from my hands)
> 
> 
> and through a bit of research I have determined that my bestest reaper ever is - obcessedwithit!! Pictures will follow (once I'm unshackled from my desk at work) of all of these brilliant goodies. I can't thank you enough for putting so much time and thought into my gift. You've really made my day/week/month and kicked off the Halloween season perfectly. I'm so excited to play with my new stuff, thank you from the bottom of my bloody little Halloween heart!!!




sooo glad you like it all, I was worried. you are most welcome.............................


----------



## Dead_Girl

WOW Tannasgach! You got some really awesome stuff.....so jealous! lol


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I was reaped! And I am DYING to look, but I told myself I wouldn't open my reaper package until my victim's is shipped (which will be this weekend). So, to my Reaper, I got it, and it is KILLING me not to look.... I will post pictures as soon as I do... well, maybe I peeked a little bit... just to open the box to confirm that it was what I thought it was.... so I might have seen a huge frog that is going to look fantastic poking out of my witch's cauldron.... but that was the extent of the peeking.... promise... and thank you!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

madame_mcspanky said:


> Busted... Yeah, I used the .99 Michael's skulls. I got the idea from Dee's pinterest page. It was really an inexpensive and easy project to do. I also cut a hole in the bottom of each skull and added a tealight so the skull faces light up.


Oh, I am not trying to bust you, I am trying to plan my next trip to Michaels 


Samhainschimera, wonderful haul. Love the candelabra, and the potion bottle rocks and love the book. It's all good!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

A MAZ ING!
All the reapers are so talented!


----------



## bethene

here here, beautifulnightmare! totally talented!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! amazing stuff. i'm having so much fun looking at every ones gifts, keep the pictures coming


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Wow evryone! Great stuff! Tannasgach you got some cool things! I love the card in the backround. REALLY great stuff Brimeston3. Disembodiedvoice, I love the IVbag of blood ( I work in a pharmacy that makes IV's, that hit home! ) it even had a label, and the bio-hazard bag was cool too! Where did you get your stuff Sikntwizted? Witchymom, thanks for the tip about getting rid of the JWs. You made me laugh! I can't wait to get reaped! I have to step my game up next year!


----------



## zombies_everywhere!

Alrighty, well as i posted before.. I HAVE BEEN REAPED!! but had a little delay with posting my pictures, but without further ado.. here they are..!
So i came home from work on a rainy day, and when i got up to the front porch.. there it was. an awesome box with little skulls and ghosts and pumpkins all over it. super excited, i couldnt wait to get inside and bust it open!! so here it is!




































There was this amazing little guy in his cage, with a note all about him! I absolutely love him, and don't worry, my reaper, i will take good care of him and love him. I'm not sure who you are, but thank you soooo much. I absolutely love everything and can't wait to use it all  Thank you again!


----------



## The Red Hallows

I want a bob in a cage! Stinkin' cute.


----------



## zombies_everywhere!

isnt he adorable? i need to find a good place to hang his cage


----------



## Araniella

I love Bob! So clever!


----------



## azazel

i will clam the gift now bob is my youngest sons idea he got the idea from the gremlin movie lol his favorite movie . i am so glade he made it in one piece was so afraid they would destroy it! we got like 10 hrs in building him an cage cage had to be done over 3 times to keep from falling apart he is sorta like a gremlin lol we have evolved bob some many times since that one it is unreal we keep tweaking him here an there but yours was the first  i really hope you love him an enjoy him


----------



## azazel

the cage does open to take him out his fingers can bend an hold the bars to if you wont them to


----------



## zombies_everywhere!

haha aww well your son is a genius. bob is adorable and i love him. i didnt know his fingers bend, that'll be cool to have him hold on tot he cage. will definitely have to try that in the morning! 
thank you so much again! i love bob, and everything else!


----------



## Hollows Eva

ooh Bob <3


----------



## Spookilicious mama

zombies_everywhere! said:


> Alrighty, well as i posted before.. I HAVE BEEN REAPED!! but had a little delay with posting my pictures, but without further ado.. here they are..!
> So i came home from work on a rainy day, and when i got up to the front porch.. there it was. an awesome box with little skulls and ghosts and pumpkins all over it. super excited, i couldnt wait to get inside and bust it open!! so here it is!
> 
> View attachment 128255
> 
> View attachment 128256
> 
> View attachment 128257
> 
> View attachment 128258
> 
> View attachment 128259
> 
> There was this amazing little guy in his cage, with a note all about him! I absolutely love him, and don't worry, my reaper, i will take good care of him and love him. I'm not sure who you are, but thank you soooo much. I absolutely love everything and can't wait to use it all  Thank you again!


*I WANT A BOB TOO!!!!! What a great idea with the note and a great gift!*


----------



## hallorenescene

zombies, that skellie in a cage is really cool. i love the note, and he looks like a mean character, i wouldn't let him out of the cage. the name bob fits him. azazel, wow! that is a very cool gift. i want a bob too.


----------



## kloey74

My 7 year old daughter names everything Bob so I know she would want him!


----------



## MissMandy

Oh how clever! He is so cool. I want a bob too!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Got a teaser letter yesterday!!! I was so excited, I could barely open the envelope. My husband was super excited too and even started asking me to look at the forum what everyone else got lol I'll be shipping mine out tomorrow  The plan was to ship today but I decided to make something else and it has to dry before I can send it out, so just one more day my sweet victim!

I am SO impressed with everyone's gifts and the detail and ideas that everyone is putting into them for their victim. The bar has been set high and I've gotten some awesome ideas that I just might have to steal


----------



## witchymom

Tannasgach said:


> Is it so wrong to be awesomely reaped and still want things others have received?  Yes, yes, I know it's wrong and I'm not usually so selfish but these gifts have been utterly fantastic this year!!


I can't wait to be reaped! Everyone has received AWESOME stuff! 



osenator said:


> I got reap!!!! AND LOVING THE GIFTS! Thank you, SPINECHILLER!
> 
> View attachment 128048


I have one of those brooms! My mom got it for me! i love it, even though its temperamental on my uneven floors! LOLOL


someone else got a mug with the witches on it - i have the same one and use it everyday! You'll definitely enjoy it! 

Still no reaping here - going out shopping and to lunch with hubby and *maybe* ill have a surprise waiting for me when i get home!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

cool beans that is a really cool gift


----------



## Hilda

hahahahaha LOVE Bob!!


----------



## msgatorslayer

I keep getting the wrong sized box for shipping. First time, I had everything all nice and packed but forgot about one item that is long. So, I get another box at work, try packing it this morning, and, it's still a couple of inches too short. I wanted to send mine out today but now I need to hunt for more boxes at work today.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Bob rocks! I love all the fact that you made the perfect cage for him, but even more that you took the time to do the details of instructions, Great gift!


----------



## witchy46

zombies_everywhere! said:


> Alrighty, well as i posted before.. I HAVE BEEN REAPED!! but had a little delay with posting my pictures, but without further ado.. here they are..!
> So i came home from work on a rainy day, and when i got up to the front porch.. there it was. an awesome box with little skulls and ghosts and pumpkins all over it. super excited, i couldnt wait to get inside and bust it open!! so here it is!
> 
> View attachment 128255
> 
> View attachment 128256
> 
> View attachment 128257
> 
> View attachment 128258
> 
> View attachment 128259
> 
> There was this amazing little guy in his cage, with a note all about him! I absolutely love him, and don't worry, my reaper, i will take good care of him and love him. I'm not sure who you are, but thank you soooo much. I absolutely love everything and can't wait to use it all  Thank you again!


That is awesome, I want one!!!


----------



## LadySherry

I need and want Bob. That is a great idea. I will have to add to my to do list or better yet I will add it to my SR II like list.


----------



## Terra

Awww, Bob is just the cutest little thing!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Wow!! Bob is awesome!!! What an excellent idea!! :d


----------



## hallorenescene

not only do people want to be reaped, they now want to be bobbed. lol.


----------



## Paint It Black

hallorenescene said:


> not only do people want to be reaped, they now want to be bobbed. lol.


hahaha

Bob sure is a hit!


----------



## Halloween_Queen

msgatorslayer said:


> I keep getting the wrong sized box for shipping. First time, I had everything all nice and packed but forgot about one item that is long. So, I get another box at work, try packing it this morning, and, it's still a couple of inches too short. I wanted to send mine out today but now I need to hunt for more boxes at work today.


SAME problem! I have people at work on the look out for a long, wide, and kinda narrow box lol!


----------



## Spookerstar

If I had Bob he would have to stay out all the time - not just Christmas. Let me know if you need a Bobby-Sitter when you go on vacation...


----------



## Gothikim

Bob is a cutie! I have a couple of old birdcages for my haunted parlor, and a Bob would be FABULOUS in one! Oh boy, not another project!


----------



## Gothikim

My vic's package was delivered this morning. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I have been reaped! I just came home from grocery shopping and low and behold there is was on my front porch

Darn it the suspense is killing me! But must away to put up groceries, take care of the monsters (kids) and critters (puppy) before I can open it!


----------



## JustWhisper

dee14399 said:


> Ive been reaped!!!!! Thank you so much, I love everything. The chalkboard skulls will fit in perfectly. You did a amazing job on everything.
> Lets hope I figured this out right, I think I owe a great big thank you to Madame_Mcspanky! Sorry the pictures are not that great (all I had was my phone)
> 
> You might not be able to see everything in the pictures but heres what I got
> Handmade chalkboard skulls
> spiders, bloody cloth, rats, fingers, tombstones, and a beautiful card. Thank you again. You made my day!


Yep, I be truly loving and coveting them there skulls, missy. You were finely reaped, indeed.



samhainschimera said:


> I have been ever-so-gloriously reaped! I came home after a long day at work (aren't they all long?) to a wonderfully witchy and huuuuge box sitting on my porch! I waddled in with my new treasure, slung my purse and laptop across the room and admired the awesomeness covering the package. My husband wandered in and asked me what I'd bought online now, lol. The dogs were very interested and helped me dig in to the box of awesome which revealed:
> 
> A huuuuge black and shiny candelabra dripping with black crystals!
> Black tapers to go in said candelabra
> A witchy potion bottle
> Halloween napkins!
> Gillian Kemp's Good Witch, Bad Witch spell book and cards!
> A tub of lip gloss
> A witchy plastic tumbler (which is greatness, I try to drink lots of water at work and this will be most useful!)
> and a squishy and squeaky Halloween dog toy! (which was promptly ripped from my hands)
> and through a bit of research I have determined that my bestest reaper ever is - obcessedwithit!! Pictures will follow (once I'm unshackled from my desk at work) of all of these brilliant goodies. I can't thank you enough for putting so much time and thought into my gift. You've really made my day/week/month and kicked off the Halloween season perfectly. I'm so excited to play with my new stuff, thank you from the bottom of my bloody little Halloween heart!!!



Those bottles are bad ass. I love everything you got. What a great reaper.



Dminor said:


> I've been REAPED!
> 
> Two boxes of mini lights, a lighted spider web and skull, a pumpkin candy dish (and tons of candy!), creepy cloth, spooky bottle labels, hanging cemetery sign and a horror movie theme songs compilation cd!
> 
> AWESOME!!!!
> 
> Thanks King Crablegs 1.99LB (Ivan)!!!


A fine bunch of additions to any haunt, and they will be very useful. That skull seems like something that was probably suppose to be sent to me, BTW.




zombies_everywhere! said:


> Alrighty, well as i posted before.. I HAVE BEEN REAPED!! but had a little delay with posting my pictures, but without further ado.. here they are..!
> So i came home from work on a rainy day, and when i got up to the front porch.. there it was. an awesome box with little skulls and ghosts and pumpkins all over it. super excited, i couldnt wait to get inside and bust it open!! so here it is!
> 
> There was this amazing little guy in his cage, with a note all about him! I absolutely love him, and don't worry, my reaper, i will take good care of him and love him. I'm not sure who you are, but thank you soooo much. I absolutely love everything and can't wait to use it all  Thank you again!


OMG, Bob is just the most adorable thing I have seen this week. We have so many talented reapers. Ahem....uh, and reaper's children. A great and wonderful gift has been bestowed upon you.


This just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Ghouliet

Just trying to get this thread to the top so it will be easy to find. According to FED EX my Victim was REAPED this morning.


----------



## azazel

i get reaped this morning an i love every bit of it will post pics soon it is not letting me post pics right now for some reason got pics will post them soon 

THANK YOU FOR THE GREAT GIFTS GOTHIKIM


----------



## azazel

oh almost forgot thanks for all the great comments about bob he is pretty cool i think

if any one wonts the tut on him let me know an i will post it in tuts there thanks aging for all the great comments making me blush an no that is not a tear in my eye ooooh i must have something in it


----------



## terri73

Everyone is getting great things! So exciting!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

So as I said I came home from grocery shopping to find I had been reaped!
And a beautiful box it was too!









As I hurried to put groceries away every second was well, a nightmare!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

First thing my eyes beheld was a gorgeous black spider wreath








And a card and very nice letter


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Next was a metal spider web








And I stopped to smell my "cinnamon spice" candle. I love candles, burning it now


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Then I found more boxes and a wrapped surprise
















So funny I love this sign








And last but not least another box stuffed full of goodies!


----------



## Halloween Princess

Great unique items beautifulnightmare! Did your reaper reveal their identity?


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I almost forgot my beware of ... Sign! My reaper must have done some stalking to find out we just got a puppy!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Everything is wonderful!
I love you my reaper! All in all, I received:
Black spider wreath
Wire spider web
Beware of sign
Something sneaking up behind sign
Caution tape
Cinnamon spice candle
Another candle and holder
Creepy cloth
Orange lights
Cotton spider webbing
Skull
2 rats
2 bats
And a bunch of vinyl bats with magnets on the back to stick them to my trailer (genius)
















Thank you so much my wonderful, marvelous, genius but still secret reaper!
My reaper says you beloved HF members will help me figure out reaper is from what was sent to me!
/D4010400-7DBE-49B0-832A-49F2483E33BB-4215-0000047F8F2049A1.jpg[/IMG]








Thank you so much my wonderful, marvelous, genius but still secret reaper!
My reaper says you beloved HF members will help me figure out reaper is from what was sent to me!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Sorry for all the short posts. But I am doing this from my iPhone and it wouldn't let me post everything and all the pics as one long post. 

Again a great big beautiful awesome THANK YOU to my mysterious reaper!

Oh and here is a pic of the left over carnage








And of Nyx enjoying popping the bubble wrap! She's too smart and too sweet!


----------



## badgirl

And of Nyx enjoying popping the bubble wrap! She's too smart and too sweet!







[/QUOTE]

You got a puppy from your Secret Reaper---ooh, ooh, I want a puppy! And a little black Halloween puppy at that!


----------



## Araniella

OOOOHHH!!!! I love this metal spider web!! That's fantastic!




beautifulnightmare said:


> Next was a metal spider web
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I stopped to smell my "cinnamon spice" candle. I love candles, burning it now


----------



## Gothikim

I'm glad you like them! I've been stalking the package since I shipped it 



azazel said:


> i get reaped this morning an i love every bit of it will post pics soon it is not letting me post pics right now for some reason got pics will post them soon
> 
> THANK YOU FOR THE GREAT GIFTS GOTHIKIM


That wreath is GORGY, beautifulnightmare! I may have to revamp mine a bit--it's looking a bit dated


----------



## Ghouliet

Oh no, Badgirl, were we supposed to specify no puppies on the dislikes list??? lol I do not think my 4 cats would like him very much, but the rest of the stuff...bring it on. We have had some great reaping things year.


----------



## badgirl

Cats make me sneeze so I admire them from afar....far afar. Puppies on the other hand---I would love him, and pet him, and squeeze him, and name him George. 


Ghouliet said:


> Oh no, Badgirl, were we supposed to specify no puppies on the dislikes list??? lol I do not think my 4 cats would like him very much, but the rest of the stuff...bring it on. We have had some great reaping thins year.


----------



## witchy46

beautifulnightmare said:


> Then I found more boxes and a wrapped surprise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So funny I love this sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least another box stuffed full of goodies!


WOW!! That is amazing!! I can't wait to get REAPED!!!!


----------



## Kelloween

I think I want to pick one thing from everyone's gifts!! Awesome job so far everyone! BRING ON THE PICTURES!


----------



## witchymom

yes, i want more pics! 

helps those of us waiting LOLOL


----------



## snigglez

So I thought I got REAPED today.... I was so excited to see that BIG BROWN TRUCK pull up to my house.... I went out but to my surprise I was not REAPED... But I was still happy my 10 cd 230 songs of Billie Holiday came in today. I ordered the box set the other day and completely forgot about them arriving today... So even though I wasn't REAPED I still was happy to get my cd's in... they are now imported on my computer and the originals put away for safe keeping.... 

Still Waiting.... and getting Excited more and more as each day goes by.


----------



## NOWHINING

i soo totally agree! Hell i would keep it up in my living room all year long!



the red hallows said:


> i want a bob in a cage! Stinkin' cute.


----------



## NOWHINING

i totally want to be bobbed!



hallorenescene said:


> not only do people want to be reaped, they now want to be bobbed. lol.


----------



## bethene

I like that Kelloween, "


> I think I want to pick one thing from everyone's gifts!!


, thats a great idea!


shipped mine today, should arrive next Wednesday!


----------



## NOWHINING

Okay. I have not been reap.. I am waiting patiently. I have to tell you i almost thought I was reaped today, because I saw a box brown box, BUT IT WASNT for any of us that lives in this household. I was like 'damn it!" LOL! 

Meanwhile, I've already mailed my Dearest Victim, its gift and I hope it likes it.


----------



## witchymom

NOWHINING said:


> i totally want to be bobbed!


i have a bob. well, we call him surfer boy aka monkey boy 

(our sons name is bobby lolol)


----------



## nhh

badgirl said:


> Cats make me sneeze so I admire them from afar....far afar. Puppies on the other hand---I would love him, and pet him, and squeeze him, and name him George.


Me too!!! 

What a cute puppy with bubble wrap!! More awesome reaper gifts.


----------



## snigglez

Bob for President


----------



## witchymom

snigglez said:


> Bob for President


got my vote! LOLOLOL


----------



## witchymom

snigglez said:


> Bob for President


got my vote! LOLOLOL


----------



## disembodiedvoice

azazel said:


> oh almost forgot thanks for all the great comments about bob he is pretty cool i think
> 
> if any one wonts the tut on him let me know an i will post it in tuts there thanks aging for all the great comments making me blush an no that is not a tear in my eye ooooh i must have something in it


Oh please post a tutorial for bob ! i want him badly , he is the cutest thing! thanks in advance


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

disembodiedvoice said:


> Oh please post a tutorial for bob ! i want him badly , he is the cutest thing! thanks in advance


YESSSSS!!! I would love to see how BOB was born..


----------



## sikntwizted

snigglez said:


> Bob for President


Easy to protect. He's already in a cage!


----------



## JustWhisper

Ooh OOOHhhh pick me pick me...I know who your reaper is Beautifulnightmare. Based soley on what you got I am just sure I know who it is. Am I right bestie?
I love that metal spider web. Now where have I seen that before? Awesome SIGNS. Someone else must love them as much as you.


----------



## hallorenescene

beautifulnightmare, i even like the striped ribbon. nice gift. everything i like. and i'd like to know who your reaper is too. no clue from here. so is it you beastie. 
say, did auditor post pics? AUDITOR!
sniggs, i love billie holiday and the blues too.


----------



## Ghouliet

My Victim got their box today but so far has not posted.


----------



## Ghouliet

Trying to keep this thread where it can be seen


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB

ok so my gf just got this new pet named BOB as i was sitting on the couch watching TV i had a beer in my hand and BoB the pet said they let me get one of those so of course me thinking well harm can that be? So i slipped one through the bars of his cage and Oh My God!!!!! He went crazy and i am scared for my life hes destroying everything and trying to attack me I am sending this message from under my bed Plz Help SOS! 911 call the Ghost-Busters or Mrs.Cleo........... Zombies_Everywhere please get home soon!


i think he got to the bag of candy corn too! Meeeppp!


----------



## zombies_everywhere!

hahahaha such a dork kingcrablegs... i told you not to give him the booze!


----------



## Spookerstar

See - you need a Bob-sitter! Call me


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB

You're Hired get here Fast!!!!!


----------



## Spookerstar

On my way - save a beer for me


----------



## hallorenescene

haha, just like gremlins. hey, didn't they like d.... never mind. stay safe my friend


----------



## witchy46

KingCrabLegs 1.99LB said:


> ok so my gf just got this new pet named BOB as i was sitting on the couch watching TV i had a beer in my hand and BoB the pet said they let me get one of those so of course me thinking well harm can that be? So i slipped one through the bars of his cage and Oh My God!!!!! He went crazy and i am scared for my life hes destroying everything and trying to attack me I am sending this message from under my bed Plz Help SOS! 911 call the Ghost-Busters or Mrs.Cleo........... Zombies_Everywhere please get home soon!
> 
> 
> i think he got to the bag of candy corn too! Meeeppp!


Love it!!!!! I want one too..... a Bob and a beer!!!


----------



## Hearts1003

This is hitting the post office in about 8 hours!

Also, I WANT A BOB!


----------



## Spookerstar

Maybe this is for me!




Hearts1003 said:


> This is hitting the post office in about 8 hours!
> 
> Also, I WANT A BOB!


----------



## flashabax23

I WAS REAPED! 

I was so excited to get my reaper package today! Thank you Creeperguardian for the gifts! They are all perfect.








I LOVE this ghostly hand with a color changing lantern!!








Handmade Zombie costume!
















All of the goodies








The husband rocking the zombie tee









Thank you so much Creeperguardian! I hope you get reaped as awesome as we were!!


----------



## Gatordave

Wow, truly incredible reaper gifts! Everyone has really gone way out on the creativity! I am heading to the post office today so my patient reapee should not have to wait much longer!!! Great job everyone.


----------



## creeperguardian

flashabax23 said:


> I WAS REAPED!
> 
> I was so excited to get my reaper package today! Thank you Creeperguardian for the gifts! They are all perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this ghostly hand with a color changing lantern!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handmade Zombie costume!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The husband rocking the zombie tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Creeperguardian! I hope you get reaped as awesome as we were!!


Your so welcome i cant tell how scared i was being that this is my first time plus the laturn i thought it would be something ghostly cause i had to clue for anything ghost like that was not cute lol


----------



## chinclub

Wow, those are great gifts!!! I love the the hand with the lantern and the picture.


----------



## Terra

This thread is so fun to read! Awesome gifts are just pouring in.


*Moderator Note:* Let's be careful and not take pictures with our Reaper's address showing


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I absolutely love that lantern creeperguardian, fantastic job!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Creeperguardian, where did that "painting" of the skeleton come from ? I love that!


----------



## hallorenescene

creeper, nice gift. did you give the skely and large portrait too? the costume was a very special touch. you did great on that. nice gift.


----------



## lmz319

Wow, I am super jealous! Everyone's gifts are just fabulous, I can hardly wait for mine!!! I guess I can't complain, I waited to the very last minute and I'm shipping my box out on Monday. Then, I'm excited to get started on SRII!!!


----------



## Hilda

JustWhisper said:


> Ooh OOOHhhh pick me pick me...I know who your reaper is Beautifulnightmare. Based soley on what you got I am just sure I know who it is. Am I right bestie?
> I love that metal spider web. Now where have I seen that before? Awesome SIGNS. Someone else must love them as much as you.


Hahaha You got me!  LOL I thought I'd prolong the fun a little bit by seeing if anyone would catch that! 



hallorenescene said:


> beautifulnightmare, i even like the striped ribbon. nice gift. everything i like. and i'd like to know who your reaper is too. no clue from here. so is it you beastie.


Hallo! You didn't guess it was me because there were no blowmolds! lolololololololol Oh and I am hoping JW called me a bestie... and not a beastie. hahaha


To Beautiful Nightmare. I am so glad you liked the items. You had some great inspiration on your Pinterest account. I hope the wreath is close enough to the one you had pinned. As JW hints above... when I was making things for you, I was falling love with them and made one of each for me too! LOL Thanks for the ideas! This was fun! It was great having such an enthusiastic victim! Happy Halloween!!


----------



## lisa48317

OK - someone should be getting reaped in 3-5 days! I just got home from the post office and I guess it's too early to start tracking, isn't it?

So now....I'm ready for MINE !!!!!

*REAP ME !!*


----------



## grimreaper1962

Well I shipped my SR packages to my victim yesterday afternoon so hopefully Monday my victim will be pleased with their packages.


----------



## grimreaper1962

JustWhisper said:


> I got behind on the posts and now I am seeing so many totally great gifts.
> 
> Those last 3 victim's gifts were just amazing. That zombie doll is especially cool. Looking forward to seeing more.


JW....
I know what you mean. I missed 1 day and I am working on reading 15 pages. LOL


----------



## Dead_Girl

zombies_everywhere! said:


> Alrighty, well as i posted before.. I HAVE BEEN REAPED!! but had a little delay with posting my pictures, but without further ado.. here they are..!
> So i came home from work on a rainy day, and when i got up to the front porch.. there it was. an awesome box with little skulls and ghosts and pumpkins all over it. super excited, i couldnt wait to get inside and bust it open!! so here it is!
> 
> View attachment 128255
> 
> View attachment 128256
> 
> View attachment 128257
> 
> View attachment 128258
> 
> View attachment 128259
> 
> There was this amazing little guy in his cage, with a note all about him! I absolutely love him, and don't worry, my reaper, i will take good care of him and love him. I'm not sure who you are, but thank you soooo much. I absolutely love everything and can't wait to use it all  Thank you again!


OMG I love the bob!! He is awesome! I want one! lol


----------



## Dead_Girl

flashabax23 said:


> I WAS REAPED!
> 
> I was so excited to get my reaper package today! Thank you Creeperguardian for the gifts! They are all perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this ghostly hand with a color changing lantern!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handmade Zombie costume!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The husband rocking the zombie tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Creeperguardian! I hope you get reaped as awesome as we were!!


I love that hand and the picture and the zombie tee. Nice!


----------



## witchymom

awesome stuff! can't wait for my turn!!


----------



## grimreaper1962

So far everybody has been royally reaped!! Including me!! Great gifts from the reapers to their victims!!! You have all done a fantastic job!! I hope mine measures up to my victim's expectations. I should find out Monday evening.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

bet everyone enjoyed stalking there victims and going on hunts, i know i did


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!
My reaper is mysterious I dont know their identity but sorry everyone but I think I got the best reaper in the whole thread. The thought and amazing gifts that went into this on a scale from 1-10 is a 15. I will get to posting the pics hopefully later on today. Secret Reaper you are the greatest!!!
Its more than I could have ever imagined YOU ROCK


----------



## snigglez

Seen so many home made things.... you guys are amazing... I was never creative at making things like that so I hope my Victim likes what I bought them. They should be getting their package of goodies Thursday and for BOB he should be President.... His skeletons are already out of the closet


----------



## creeperguardian

thank you hallo the skeley dosnt have a portrait


----------



## byondbzr

I am loving these pics!! Everyone here is just amazingly creative and incredibly generous. 

OH and...... 

Erin you TEASE! I love being teased, yes I do, but Erin, get back here with pics ASAP!! lolz.....


----------



## Kelloween

more pictures soon hopefully??


----------



## Windborn

Went out to put another coat of paint on my mausoleum and the mailman walked up with a box!! He said it was the coolest package he has delivered in a long time (and then he got a good look at the garage full of skulls, gravestones, etc!)







So many cool things!! LOVE the little scarab - and the mummy head & skull bowl will be making an appearance at our party for sure!


----------



## witchymom

awesome!!!! great gift!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Alright, I've been through the box and still have no clue who you are on the forum here, but I have your name and address.....


So, Reaper, reveal yourself. 


Anyway, there was a really nifty card, but my daughter absconded with it. (She has a real thing for cards) 

It was like my little Witch Tea Party in a box! I couldn't have asked for better, since I was at a total loss for this idea.











My SON is jealous of this huge hit. 










Witch's potion bottle bubbles. 










Only down side is she want's her party TOMORROW now. 









Halloween foamies!









My daughter has also absconded with the witch night light. But at least I got a pick of it first.



















But, the thing my wife and daughter are fighting over is the pumpkin. The boss wants to use it for decoration this season, Talia wants it "so my stuffed animals can have a halloween".


----------



## beautifulnightmare

More, more, more! More pictures! More! Please! Pretty please! Pretty please with slime on top!


----------



## Terra

Aww, the stuffed animals deserve a Halloween too!


----------



## JustWhisper

hallorenescene said:


> beautifulnightmare, i even like the striped ribbon. nice gift. everything i like. and i'd like to know who your reaper is too. no clue from here. *so is it you beastie*.





Hilda said:


> Hahaha You got me!  LOL I thought I'd prolong the fun a little bit by seeing if anyone would catch that!
> 
> Hallo! You didn't guess it was me because there were no blowmolds! lolololololololol *Oh and I am hoping JW called me a bestie... and not a beastie.* hahaha


That is correct Hilda, I was referring to you as my "bestie" (best friend) definitely NOT a beastie. Although I have never seen you first thing in the morning. Maybe either are applicable. haha.

I am sooooo loving these gifts. Those bubble potion bottles are such a cute idea. And I love the nightlight.

That mummy head and glasses are really unique. What a great idea.

The hand holding the lantern is indeed an amazing gift, and i am coveting it.


----------



## Gatordave

I have not yet been reaped, but my Reaper sent an anonymous letter earlier this week. Wanted to let them know I received it and it was very cool. Now more anticipation than ever. Very cryptic and a great idea. My kids look out the window more than I do (well, ok, not really). Thanks to my Reaper for your letter!


----------



## witchy46

UnOrthodOx said:


> Alright, I've been through the box and still have no clue who you are on the forum here, but I have your name and address.....
> 
> 
> So, Reaper, reveal yourself.
> 
> 
> Anyway, there was a really nifty card, but my daughter absconded with it. (She has a real thing for cards)
> 
> It was like my little Witch Tea Party in a box! I couldn't have asked for better, since I was at a total loss for this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SON is jealous of this huge hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witch's potion bottle bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only down side is she want's her party TOMORROW now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween foamies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter has also absconded with the witch night light. But at least I got a pick of it first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, the thing my wife and daughter are fighting over is the pumpkin. The boss wants to use it for decoration this season, Talia wants it "so my stuffed animals can have a halloween".


Love the Witch light and the potions!!!!

I am sooo ready to be reaped!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, some wicked awesome gifts y'all are receiving!


----------



## Kelloween

we need pictures! oh yeh ..its Sunday...


----------



## NOWHINING

not that bob!!! Lmbo!



witchymom said:


> i have a bob. Well, we call him surfer boy aka monkey boy
> 
> (our sons name is bobby lolol)


----------



## mariposa0283

Kelloween said:


> we need pictures! oh yeh ..its Sunday...


aw man, it is too... 

you shattered my entire world just then. i love looking at the pics of everyones reaper gifts. giving me ideas and what not.


----------



## scareme

I recieved my box on Thursday, but I've had trouble posting, so I'm just getting the pictures up today. My Reaper was KARDEC251985. She did a great job. I said my theme next year was going to be all pumpkins, so she got me a lot of pumpkin things. And I was especially lucky because she sent some things she made herself. I was alone when I opened the box, and it was a good thing I was. Anyone else there would have thought they were in church. Each piece I unwrapped I'd yell "Oh God!" Then open the next one and yell, "Oh, God". lol The pets were all excited, and they didn't even know why. 

Everything she sent. 









Pumpkin and spiderweb dish, refrigerator magnets, vintage decorations (I love vintage), tea, jelly and maple syrup from Maine,candle, Martha Stewart flag decoration.









Vintage Halloween cards, large copper pumpkin, necklace, I should have gotten a better picture of the box, because she designed it herself.









A pumpkin plaque, and a bat picture she painted herself. I love it.


----------



## scareme

And she was kind enough to include wrapping paper for my cat, Winnie. Winnie says Thank You too.


----------



## Kelloween

nice gifts!!!


----------



## badgirl

scareme said:


> I recieved my box on Thursday, but I've had trouble posting, so I'm just getting the pictures up today. My Reaper was KARDEC251985. She did a great job. I said my theme next year was going to be all pumpkins, so she got me a lot of pumpkin things. And I was especially lucky because she sent some things she made herself. I was alone when I opened the box, and it was a good thing I was. Anyone else there would have thought they were in church. Each piece I unwrapped I'd yell "Oh God!" Then open the next one and yell, "Oh, God". lol The pets were all excited, and they didn't even know why.
> 
> That spider web dish and that copper pumpkin are incredible---I'm coveting everyone's gifts.


----------



## MissMandy

Oh I love that copper pumpkin! And that vintage-y sign is wonderful! That whole package is right up my alley. You're one lucky ghoul


----------



## Haunted Nana

Hearts1003 said:


> This is hitting the post office in about 8 hours!
> 
> Also, I WANT A BOB!


I have a Bob (AKA my husband) but I really want one like that Bob too. Next year I hope to be in a better postition financially to participate in Secret Reaper it is a ton of fun looking at evweryones reaps and being very jealous.LOL Awesoem reapers here.


----------



## DebBDeb

All these gifts are just fantastic! Each and every Reaper completely outdid themselves. I'm so excited to have been part of this. I just love my new HF family!

I wrote a blog dedicated to my Reaper in hopes he/she would reveal themselves to me however they have not.  If you're reading this right now, Reaper, again, thank you times a million!


----------



## davidsdesire

i jut put my box together to mail out in the morning...sorry, vic...time got away from me this year.

It is sooo frustrating being held to $20...I hope my vic likes chewing gum. Bwhahahahahaha!


----------



## offmymeds

Love the copper pumpkin and the sign!!! Great gifts everyone!


----------



## JustWhisper

Those vintage cards are great. What a wonderful box of surprises. I laughed so hard at your "Oh God!" story. What a hoot.


----------



## estertota

Wow everyone gets amazing gifts. Can't wait to see more. Absolutely love the idea of secret reaper and I am so curious to see what everyone receives.


----------



## Hollows Eva

I'm in love with the cauldron!! An the whole vintage feel of your gifts is so awesome. Lucky victim yet again. I'm now getting very impatient for secret reaper II ( more than I was)


----------



## frogkid11

My victim's package status (as of 5:32 am) is currently "On Vehicle for Delivery Today" according to the UPS tracking website. I am so excited and nervous at the same time, but you all understand that already, I am sure. So victim...be on the lookout for the brown truck!!!!!


----------



## witchymom

watching.........and waiting................


----------



## JustWhisper

I am guessing a lot of packages are being delivered today so it will be exciting to hopefully see many pics tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## estertota

JustWhisper said:


> I am guessing a lot of packages are being delivered today so it will be exciting to hopefully see many pics tonight and tomorrow.


Cant wait to see them too
And also i must be soo patient waiting for my turn (i am guessing package to Poland have "a bit" longer trip).


----------



## Hilda

badgirl;1339425[size=3 said:


> that spider web dish and that copper pumpkin are incredible---i'm coveting everyone's gifts. [/size]


Exactly!!!


----------



## Shebear1

My husband's been out of work for several months, and he's had no luck finding another job, so he's home most days when the mailman comes. I've made him promise that he will call me as soon as my SR package arrives. Now my only problem is can I wait until I get home to open it, or will I have him open it and tell me all about it over the phone?!?!?! I'm not at all sure I will be able to contain my excitement once it arrives! 

Hurry! Hurry! Hurry!!!!


----------



## Kardec251985

scareme said:


> I recieved my box on Thursday, but I've had trouble posting, so I'm just getting the pictures up today. My Reaper was KARDEC251985. She did a great job. I said my theme next year was going to be all pumpkins, so she got me a lot of pumpkin things. And I was especially lucky because she sent some things she made herself. I was alone when I opened the box, and it was a good thing I was. Anyone else there would have thought they were in church. Each piece I unwrapped I'd yell "Oh God!" Then open the next one and yell, "Oh, God". lol The pets were all excited, and they didn't even know why.


Scareme, I am so glad you liked your gifts! I loved searching for vintage Halloween pumpkin items. I hope they work well with next year's decorations.  The pictures of Winnie playing with the wrapping paper are too cute!


----------



## offmymeds

Ok, sorry i have to let out a little sadness here. My victim's package was delivered last tuesday!! and nothing! my mind is going over every excuse i can think of but frankly, it's not helping.......this is my first year to participate and i'm a little bummed. On the other hand i did get reaped very well!!! and i loved my stuff! 

Hopefully my victim will post soon...


----------



## snigglez

offmymeds said:


> Ok, sorry i have to let out a little sadness here. My victim's package was delivered last tuesday!! and nothing! my mind is going over every excuse i can think of but frankly, it's not helping.......this is my first year to participate and i'm a little bummed. On the other hand i did get reaped very well!!! and i loved my stuff!
> 
> Hopefully my victim will post soon...


I went thru that last year.... my victim Never posted it was a bummer.. I hope they do post for you cause part of this is knowing they received their gift and the reactions like with Scareme yelling "Oh God!" after opening up each gift.... G'Luck with your victim posting OffMyMeds...


----------



## grimreaper1962

My victim's package was at the sorting facility near their city,town,village, whatever you want to call it yesterday. So hopefully it will be delivered today!! Someone is going to be happy or sad. Hopefully my victim will be happy and not sad. Will check here probably tonight after work. But maybe at lunch time around 12:30 central time.


----------



## dawnthedead

I went shopping this weekend and my package will ship out today! Talk about procrastination. I hope my victim loves her stuff because frankly I wanted to keep it all for myself! Hahaha!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I am posting in both threads! I received my awesome gifts from my reaper but no name! Only secret info I saw is that it was mailed from Tennessee...


----------



## snigglez

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I am posting in both threads! I received my awesome gifts from my reaper but no name! Only secret info I saw is that it was mailed from Tennessee...


You might just have to do some investigating... Good Luck and let us know what you find out and what you got...


----------



## IshWitch

My victim needs to watch out! Big Brown is LURKING!
My package is "out for delivery" since 0633, and is in a camouflaged box! They'll never know what hits them!
Bwahahahaha!


----------



## hallorenescene

i have not been reaped, so i have been getting my fix looking at everyones gifts.
hilda, there is a member named beastie, she is a sweetie, i thought jw meant her. by no means are you a beastie, but a bestie you are


----------



## LawP

I'm mailing my victim's gift today (hey, I made the deadline - no grief please!). Keep the pictures coming. Awesome gifts!


----------



## mayleth

My victim's gift is on it's way... may take some time to get there... broomstick isn't the fastest way to travel you know.


----------



## MissMandy

With my luck, I'll be reaped on Saturday when I won't be home all day lol


----------



## frogkid11

MissMandy said:


> With my luck, I'll be reaped on Saturday when I won't be home all day lol


Have your mail routed to me since you won't be home and I'll "test" it out for you first


----------



## EvilMel

I will be putting up photos of the gift I received tonight but I just wanted to say that my secret reaper really outdid themselves. I love all of my stuff and can't believe how lucky I am. I think, in all the years I've been doing this exchange, this is my favorite one. My box was incredibly decorated too.


----------



## kab

Finally here are the pictures (again, HOCUS POCUS did a fantastic job)!! I absolutely love everything!!


----------



## chinclub

I have been reaped!! It was such a perfect day for it because I have been sick and this was better than any get well card!!!!! My sweet, sweet reaper is zombies_everywhere!

My box was decorated so neat. It has zombie tape across the top and Halloween pictures on the sides so as soon as I saw it I knew what it was. I was sooo excited.
Inside I found some awesome skulls. Their eyes light up and they make random sounds. Very spooky! I already have the perfect place in mind for these in the mausoleum of our haunted house. I also got a cute pumpkin dish and a ton of candy. A handful of this disappeared into my son's bedroom rather quickly. There was also a pack of drink labels that I can use at our party. There were also 6 packs of skeleton garland. I know that will come in handy. You can never have too many skeleton anythings. And to top it off my reaper made me two hairbows out of Halloween ribbon. Two is the perfect number since I have a daughter. We can each have one.

Thank you so much!!! I love my gifts very much and I can't wait to use them all.


----------



## Kelloween

there are a lot yet to be received if there were almost 200 participants.......I wait not so patiently!!


----------



## MissMandy

frogkid11 said:


> Have your mail routed to me since you won't be home and I'll "test" it out for you first


Hahaha nice try 


Everyone is being wonderfully reaped!


----------



## Ghouliet

Mandy, you will have to have a friend watch out for your box and bring it to you at work...I did that to Lil Ghouliette last year. Everyone in the office thought she was nuts oooh and ahhhing over rats, zombie food chart etc, gory foot and fingers, etc. lol 

I will probably do the same thing if the box comes when she is at work this year too. We get our Victims stuff together so I won't open the box without her.


----------



## witchy46

Wow!! Love everyone's gifts!!!

I too shall be reaped soon!!!!


----------



## frogkid11

In addition to my victim's package being delivered today, my latest order of Vincent Vampire and Sinister Serena from Grandin Road was out for delivery as well. I checked my front porch and the GR boxes were there already. The UPS website still doesn't reflect delivered - so now I'm anxiously waiting to hear that my victim has their package already....the suspense is unbearable.


----------



## azazel

my dear gothikim i am so sorry. i do love my gifts an i would love to post them; but my kid killed my lap top with them on it an also my camera i would love to show off your great stone that you put so much work in to an the neat count down clock believe me when i say the stone will be at the front of my gravy yard in a spot of honor


----------



## MissMandy

Ghouliet said:


> Mandy, you will have to have a friend watch out for your box and bring it to you at work...I did that to Lil Ghouliette last year. Everyone in the office thought she was nuts oooh and ahhhing over rats, zombie food chart etc, gory foot and fingers, etc. lol
> 
> I will probably do the same thing if the box comes when she is at work this year too. We get our Victims stuff together so I won't open the box without her.


Oh it's not work. My day will just be jam packed. And unfortunately, having someone wait for a package that may not even come isn't an option.


----------



## Spookybella977

Great gifts everyone! I'm very excited...I mailed out my package today!!!! I can't wait for my Victim to receive it!!!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I received my package and no names or identity. But here are the pics... I am beyond thrilled with what I have. I want to explain one of the things that I am doing so that the gifts make sense. I am doing a beautiful spa like victorian bathroom but with skulls and a skeleton getting a spa treatment in the tub. I wanted it to be glittery and purple and black. I put that in my likes and dislikes. My secret reaper went beyond my wildest dreams.








Gorgeous bottles and candle holders and antique mirrors I cant even tell you how much I love it!
The details are amazing. Look what is hanging from a bottle 
















And so you would think that would be my entire gift??? NO... I was spoiled!!! They also made me a gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous book for my witches kitchen or my bathroom








BUT WAIT THERES MORE!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING

My dearest Victim,

You will be getting your package tomorrow or the next day............


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

But WAIT THERES MORE!!!!
I am also doing a zombie themed prom and received this as well? Did I seriously hit the secret reaper jackpot? Can someone tell me who he/she is? Did I die and go to secret reaper halloween heaven? THANK YOU SO MUCH ... I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!! ALL














So many cool biohazard signs, bags, little masks and a huge metal biohazard sign. I cant even get over it
AND THE FINAL HAUL


----------



## lmz319

This went out today. Very soon Victim, very soon you will get it!!!

As for me, unless FedEx makes a stop today I'm out; USPS & UPS have already gone. The suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## NOWHINING

how wonderful the pictures are!


----------



## Killamira

SO excited!!!! Heading to fed ex to send my package eastbound.


----------



## nhh

Wow, there are so many awesome gifts. It just keeps getting better and better. I can't wait for my reaping!!! I'm also on pins and needles waiting for my victims box(s) to arrive. 4 days is way to long to wait!!!


----------



## NOWHINING

HEY! I am still waiting!!! LOL!


----------



## dariusobells

just got mine sent off today.. should be there by Thursday... wherever it may be going....


----------



## Spookybella977

ELH I LOVEEEEE the first picture with the bottles, they are beautiful!!!! Great gift!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Those are some great bottles, ELH! So much detail and thought put into them


----------



## Spookerstar

ELH what a great idea! Spa day sounds like so much fun. Great gifts.

I have been wondering about the people who haven't posted that they received. Do you think they don't know they should? It worries me that their reaper thinks they got their package but perhaps it was delivered to the wrong address? Hope one of those wasn't for me. I am still waiting...patiently...


----------



## MissMandy

This is only my second year participating in SR, but from what I've read of previous years, unfortunately there always seems to be some who never post/thank their victims  It's a total bummer


----------



## nhh

Yeah - I had someone I think the first year I did it that never said, thank you, posted pictures... Nothing. But everyone else has posted pics etc since.  

I always want to see them post pictures so I can at least see everything made it safe and sound. 

Where's Brown??????


----------



## badgirl

Everyone's gifts are amazing. The Reapers went above and beyond this year! My Reapee should be getting REAPED today!!!!


----------



## IshWitch

Am patiently waiting to be reaped. I have to go out, it IS Ain't Patty's Day ya know! Meeting hubby at our fav, Burkes of Ireland, in a few for a few. 
So maybe, just maybe?, when we get home there will be a box???
But if not, it is okay, I can wait...
maybe...


----------



## Hearts1003

Had to pop on here and check out pics. I should be studying for my Anatomy test tonight. I cannot wait for my victim to get their stuff! It's headed south now! Hope they get it soon cause it's killing me.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

stalking my possible reaper...so who here is from TN??? Oh reaper, dear reaper, wherever you may be...Please tell me who you are so I can thank you properly....


----------



## moony_1

My box went out today! I hope they like it :/ I was actually sick this morning with nerves! (my reaper gift beig sent plus my sons first day of playschool had me a nervous wreck this morning!) everyone's gifts are amazing! I hope it doesn't take too log for my reapers gift to get there!!!


----------



## Teresa M

offmymeds said:


> Ok, sorry i have to let out a little sadness here. My victim's package was delivered last tuesday!! and nothing! my mind is going over every excuse i can think of but frankly, it's not helping.......this is my first year to participate and i'm a little bummed. On the other hand i did get reaped very well!!! and i loved my stuff!
> 
> Hopefully my victim will post soon...





snigglez said:


> I went thru that last year.... my victim Never posted it was a bummer.. I hope they do post for you cause part of this is knowing they received their gift and the reactions like with Scareme yelling "Oh God!" after opening up each gift.... G'Luck with your victim posting OffMyMeds...


I also had no acknowledgement last year and that was sooooooo disappointing! I had alot more time available last year and I made almost everything that I sent. It was very sad to never hear anything!


----------



## obcessedwithit

IshWitch said:


> My victim needs to watch out! Big Brown is LURKING!
> My package is "out for delivery" since 0633, and is in a camouflaged box! They'll never know what hits them!
> Bwahahahaha!



OOOh this is soooo exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just know its me....................


----------



## davidsdesire

Teresa M said:


> I also had no acknowledgement last year and that was sooooooo disappointing! I had alot more time available last year and I made almost everything that I sent. It was very sad to never hear anything!


it IS disappointing but we have to remember stuff happens unexpectedly sometimes...just hope everything is ok with him/her.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I received my package and no names or identity. But here are the pics... I am beyond thrilled with what I have. I want to explain one of the things that I am doing so that the gifts make sense. I am doing a beautiful spa like victorian bathroom but with skulls and a skeleton getting a spa treatment in the tub. I wanted it to be glittery and purple and black. I put that in my likes and dislikes. My secret reaper went beyond my wildest dreams.
> View attachment 128822
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bottles and candle holders and antique mirrors I cant even tell you how much I love it!
> The details are amazing. Look what is hanging from a bottle
> View attachment 128823
> 
> 
> View attachment 128824
> 
> 
> And so you would think that would be my entire gift??? NO... I was spoiled!!! They also made me a gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous book for my witches kitchen or my bathroom
> View attachment 128825
> 
> 
> BUT WAIT THERES MORE!!!!


*
My goodness ELH you really made out! I love the pink bottles and zombie stuff very very cool!

*


----------



## Teresa M

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> stalking my possible reaper...so who here is from TN??? Oh reaper, dear reaper, wherever you may be...Please tell me who you are so I can thank you properly....


Well, it wouldn't be to hard to rule me out, because I posted a little while ago, that I just shipped this afternoon! So, I will let you know, it isn't me!


----------



## Halloween Scream

Now that my Secret Reaper gift is safely on its way (I mailed it on Friday!) I can now join those of you waiting for packages guilt-free! What wonderful gifts everyone has been receiving. Some of the handmade details are stunning, and I can't believe how much effort everyone has put in. I love those elegant, gothic bottles for your bathroom ELH. These gorgeous spellbooks have inspired me to start making my own for a display next year! Deliveries come here in the afternoon - I might start stalking my window.


----------



## moony_1

Zoinks! How much have yours cost for shipping? Mine just got shipped, and seventy dollars to ship it! Whoops lol I'll try to find lighter gifts next time bahahaha dear victim: your gift should be arriving in five days!


----------



## MissMandy

moony_1 said:


> Zoinks! How much have yours cost for shipping? Mine just got shipped, and seventy dollars to ship it! Whoops lol I'll try to find lighter gifts next time bahahaha dear victim: your gift should be arriving in five days!


HOLY CRAP! Did you go with USPS or UPS?


----------



## DebBDeb

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> stalking my possible reaper...so who here is from TN??? Oh reaper, dear reaper, wherever you may be...Please tell me who you are so I can thank you properly....


*My Reaper hasn't revealed themselves either.*


----------



## dariusobells

I've been... Taunted....Teased.. but not reaped.... My secret reaper is clearly evil and devious... well played reaper... well played.


card by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr


card by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr


----------



## moony_1

MissMandy said:


> HOLY CRAP! Did you go with USPS or UPS?


Hubby used purolator. It's going from Canada to the US...or is it?....lol but yeah I was shocked when he told me the price haha


----------



## offmymeds

Yay, my victim posted that she liked her stuff! BIG sigh of relief!!!


----------



## moony_1

Congrats offmymeds! I'll be on pins and needles until I hear something! I realized in bed last night though that i didn't put in my screen name in lol guess if they don't like the gift I won't step up lol


----------



## doto

> Hubby used purolator. It's going from Canada to the US...or is it?....lol but yeah I was shocked when he told me the price haha


The two packages I sent via Purolator would have cost over $200 dollars for overnight shipping last year had it not been for our company letting me use their corporate discount. Fortunately, when I paid them back I only had to pay $35.00.


----------



## dariusobells

hmmm the postal cancellation of the stamp on my taunt is Richmond VA... that does limit things.....


----------



## moony_1

doto said:


> The two packages I sent via Purolator would have cost over $200 dollars for overnight shipping last year had it not been for our company letting me use their corporate discount. Fortunately, when I paid them back I only had to pay $35.00.


Wow!!! Thank goodness for that company discount lol! We were going to use hubs' company discount but he recently switched jobs lol


----------



## Killamira

These are all so wonderful! Everyone has done an amazing job! I've just set my victims out and it will be arriving on Friday! Not sure if I am more excited for it to get there or to be reaped!!


----------



## jenscats5

I'VE BEEN REAPED!! I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!! WHOOOO!!! 

My dear Reaper did not reveal their screen name but the return addy on the package is from WA.....rings a bell, but I can't place them....

I arrived home to:










The opening....oooo bubble wrap! LOL










I got: 2 beautifully hand painted (?) wine glasses (I LOVE wine!!), some mini cupcake liners, a bone shaped baking pan, what I believe is a cat toy and a snake skin pinned to a board with it's technical name. VERY cool snake skin!!


----------



## jenscats5

Close up of the wine glasses.....painted on the bottom SR 2012 - so cool to have a memory of my 2nd year of reaping!



















Close up of the snake skin pin......Ignore the reflection of the person taking the picture!!!! LOL


----------



## MissMandy

Oh very nice! I would say that's a cat toy too. Looks like one of those 'kicker' things.


----------



## GhostTown

Those wine glasses are friggin' *A W E S O M E* .


----------



## offmymeds

Ohhh, i need those wine glasses and that snake skin thingy for my oddities display!!! 

Good Stuff!!


----------



## jenscats5

MissMandy said:


> Oh very nice! I would say that's a cat toy too. Looks like one of those 'kicker' things.


It doesn't smell like catnip - I checked! 



GhostTown said:


> Those wine glasses are friggin' *A W E S O M E* .


I can't WAIT to use them.........if I dare - don't want to break them!!


----------



## deadhouseplant

I sent out my package today and also received one! I was expecting a book from Amazon so when I saw the notice in my P.O box I thought that's what it was for, then they brought me the box and I thought... that doesn't look like a book box. I do want to talk about the box though, because what on earth happened to that thing? It looks like someone threw it off a cliff. Thankfully only one small thing was damaged. Here's what I got








A very beat up box








Bloody gaze, spider webbing, 12 garnish picks, 2 cool hand made mugs, 4 tongs with skeleton decorations, and a cool eyeball bottle stopper
























One of the tongs didn't survive the box abusive, but lucky everything else is great. 

Thank you so much Jessica (I don't know your screen name), these items are going to be a great addition to my Halloween party this year! I'm just a little worried the box I sent out might meet the same abuse...


----------



## GhostTown

I have a friend who does custom wine glasses. I just sent her that pic and told her to get busy.


----------



## sikntwizted

Dead, nice score you got there. Kinda digging the mugs. 

Offmymeds, that quote about your victim liking their gift being a relief. I'm glad mine liked hers too. I bombed last year.


----------



## GhostTown

Love the mugs and wine stopper, too!!

Crap. Next year for my likes I'm only gonna say "I like to drink, and I like Halloween. Surprise me."


----------



## witchymom

great stuff received by all today!!!!!!!!!!!! 

the only thing john (my mailman) brought me was a jacket for surfer boy.....


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Nothing yet but Im hopeful something will be coming my way soooooooon!!!*


----------



## offmymeds

sikntwizted said:


> Dead, nice score you got there. Kinda digging the mugs.
> 
> Offmymeds, that quote about your victim liking their gift being a relief. I'm glad mine liked hers too. I bombed last year.


bombed as in what you sent? 

Ha, better specify what you like to "drink" GhostTown!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Just sent my victim's gift on it's way  It's headed all the way across the country and I couldn't post a pic of the box because it's a little obvious who it's for. Hmmm... who could it be? Now it's time to get a nice glass of sangria and wait patiently (kinda)  for my reaping! 

These gifts are just breathtaking!! I am so amazed by everyone's attention to detail and talent. I can't wait to re-create some of these projects! I really liked everything that I made for my victim and I didn't want to send it haha but I have already started making some of the same! 

Great pictures everyone!!! Bring them on!


----------



## azazel

here are the new pics of the stuff my stuff the reaper gothikim has sent me i hope they post an i love the stone it will go to the front of my grave yard 







the counter


----------



## witchymom

Very cool azazel!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

azazel said:


> here are the new pics of the stuff my stuff the reaper gothikim has sent me i hope they post an i love the stone it will go to the front of my grave yard
> 
> View attachment 128873
> the counter



*Oh I love that!*


----------



## witchy46

lmz319 said:


> View attachment 128827
> 
> 
> This went out today. Very soon Victim, very soon you will get it!!!
> 
> As for me, unless FedEx makes a stop today I'm out; USPS & UPS have already gone. The suspense is killing me!!!



Oh!!! I love the box!!


I also love everyones gifts, to bad I can't get one of everything, you are all sooo talented!!!


----------



## LawP

Can someone clue me in as to why I cannot see some of the pictures being posted. I can't view Jenscats' images....I just see a dot where a pic is supposed to be??? I'm at work so maybe there's a block or something. I really wanted to see those wine glasses.


----------



## jenscats5

GhostTown said:


> Love the mugs and wine stopper, too!!
> 
> Crap. Next year for my likes I'm only gonna say "I like to drink, and I like Halloween. Surprise me."



I LIKE that plan!!!!!


----------



## jenscats5

LawP said:


> Can someone clue me in as to why I cannot see some of the pictures being posted. I can't view Jenscats' images....I just see a dot where a pic is supposed to be??? I'm at work so maybe there's a block or something. I really wanted to see those wine glasses.


Maybe they are blocked....I posted mine via an online hosting site........


and DARNIT - I forgot to take a pic of my VICTIM's gift before I sent them.....


----------



## moony_1

If my reaper reads this: even if status at some point says "delivered" it may not have actually gotten to my house. DHL was suppose to have delivered a package over three weeks ago, an status said "delivered". We kept calling and asking as there was no "sorry we missed you" or package. Someone finally told us today that they didn't even try to deliver it because of te construction on our street....and the icing on the cake? No one tried phoning us or letting us know it was there for pickup! I'm furious!!! So anyway...don't be discouraged reaper if I seem "late" for posting...our delivery people are just horrible


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

deadhouseplant said:


> I sent out my package today and also received one! I was expecting a book from Amazon so when I saw the notice in my P.O box I thought that's what it was for, then they brought me the box and I thought... that doesn't look like a book box. I do want to talk about the box though, because what on earth happened to that thing? It looks like someone threw it off a cliff. Thankfully only one small thing was damaged. Here's what I got
> 
> View attachment 128864
> 
> A very beat up box
> 
> View attachment 128867
> 
> Bloody gaze, spider webbing, 12 garnish picks, 2 cool hand made mugs, 4 tongs with skeleton decorations, and a cool eyeball bottle stopper
> 
> View attachment 128868
> 
> 
> View attachment 128869
> 
> 
> View attachment 128870
> 
> One of the tongs didn't survive the box abusive, but lucky everything else is great.
> 
> Thank you so much Jessica (I don't know your screen name), these items are going to be a great addition to my Halloween party this year! I'm just a little worried the box I sent out might meet the same abuse...



OMFG!!!! I can't believe the shape it arrived in!!!!! I'm so sorry, but I'm glad nothing more got broken. Glad you like everything.


----------



## Tannasgach

Wow!! This thread is getting excitingly harder to keep up with!  Absolutely amazing SR packages, gifts and items everyone!!


----------



## LawP

jenscats5 said:


> Maybe they are blocked....I posted mine via an online hosting site........
> 
> 
> and DARNIT - I forgot to take a pic of my VICTIM's gift before I sent them.....


Turns out it was the funsuckers from the IT Dept. I'm on my laptop at home and the pics came through. What a haul! I want a wine glass!


----------



## witchymom

moony_1 said:


> If my reaper reads this: even if status at some point says "delivered" it may not have actually gotten to my house. DHL was suppose to have delivered a package over three weeks ago, an status said "delivered". We kept calling and asking as there was no "sorry we missed you" or package. Someone finally told us today that they didn't even try to deliver it because of te construction on our street....and the icing on the cake? No one tried phoning us or letting us know it was there for pickup! I'm furious!!! So anyway...don't be discouraged reaper if I seem "late" for posting...our delivery people are just horrible


I REFUSE to do business with DHL. a bunch of lazy, incompetent twits.....


----------



## jenscats5

LawP said:


> Turns out it was the funsuckers from the IT Dept. I'm on my laptop at home and the pics came through. What a haul! I want a wine glass!


Darn those funsuckers!!!


----------



## Dead_Girl

jenscats5 said:


> Close up of the wine glasses.....painted on the bottom SR 2012 - so cool to have a memory of my 2nd year of reaping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the snake skin pin......Ignore the reflection of the person taking the picture!!!! LOL


Awesome snake skin!!


----------



## Dead_Girl

azazel said:


> here are the new pics of the stuff my stuff the reaper gothikim has sent me i hope they post an i love the stone it will go to the front of my grave yard
> 
> View attachment 128873
> the counter



That's beautiful, I love it.


----------



## Halloween Princess

jenscats5 said:


> I'VE BEEN REAPED!! I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!! WHOOOO!!!
> 
> My dear Reaper did not reveal their screen name but the return addy on the package is from WA.....rings a bell, but I can't place them....
> 
> I arrived home to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opening....oooo bubble wrap! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got: 2 beautifully hand painted (?) wine glasses (I LOVE wine!!), some mini cupcake liners, a bone shaped baking pan, what I believe is a cat toy and a snake skin pinned to a board with it's technical name. VERY cool snake skin!!


Try comparing the address to those you've exchanged with for the card exchange my friend


----------



## snigglez

offmymeds;1340577 and that snake skin thingy for my oddities display!!!
Good Stuff!![/QUOTE said:


> I never thought of that I just throw away my snake skins... the last one about a month ago was 10.5' long that would of been great for my yard display... now I'll have to hope she sheds a good 1 piece shed right before Halloween.... that last one was all in one piece


----------



## obcessedwithit

I saved my skin from the snake that hangs out at my fish pond. I am using it in the snake pit(bathroom) this year,. Great gifts all.........................I am still waiting and drinking......celebrating with all of you .......................


----------



## Haunted Nana

Wow ELH Love your reaper gifts especially your bottles I love bottles of any kind but those are out standing.


----------



## gothiccaddy

It was awesome, thank you so much. I pulled into the driveway and my 4 year old couldn't get out of the car fast enough. We never made it into the house until it started to pour opening and playing with everything. I hate to tell you the tombstone was crushed but I am in the process of glueing and modifing it to last. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grimreaper1962!!! :O)


----------



## jenscats5

Halloween Princess said:


> Try comparing the address to those you've exchanged with for the card exchange my friend


I KNEW the location sounded familiar (especially with the card exchange) but I didn't have my list at home & just couldn't place it!

THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## grimreaper1962

gothiccaddy said:


> It was awesome, thank you so much. I pulled into the driveway and my 4 year old couldn't get out of the car fast enough. We never made it into the house until it started to pour opening and playing with everything. I hate to tell you the tombstone was crushed but I am in the process of glueing and modifing it to last. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grimreaper1962!!! :O)


You are very welcome gothiccaddy!!!!! I feel so terrible. I had it packed with bubble wrap and 2 tons of peanuts. I figured USPS would be safer than UPS. I have seen the insides of UPS trucks and some look like they load them with a front end loader from Caterpillar. I hope that you can get it to look as good as possible. I hope the rest of the stuff survived.


----------



## Halloween Princess

You got me  Glad you liked it Jenscats. It arrived a day earlier than they quoted. I actually had a letter I forgot to include that revealed myself. So now I can tell you... A friend who's is much more talented than I painted those glasses. My stalked revealed you like wine. I hope you like the design. I told her just to have fun. 

And yes, that is a cat nip kick bag. I had to include something for your kitty as I love & have 6 myself. Apologies for the dry corner... in the couple minutes before I put it up, one of mine tested it. So, it's kitty approved. That took an hour 1/2 to sew (pathetic I know) but I am NOT a sewer. 

And the snake skin is from my corn snake. I've always knew I could do something creepy for Halloween with them. I made myself one too.

A happy to say on the same day my victim received her package, I received mine as well. However I'm off to do some stalking to figure out my reaper & will post picks soon.


----------



## Gothikim

azazel said:


> here are the new pics of the stuff my stuff the reaper gothikim has sent me i hope they post an i love the stone it will go to the front of my grave yard
> 
> View attachment 128873
> the counter



Azazel, I'm so glad you like them! I know you were having issues with the pics, so here's a (kinda cruddy) picture of the gravestone:










Have a great Halloween!


----------



## dariusobells

Nice head Stone Gothikim!


----------



## Tannasgach

Awesome artwork on the tombstone Gothikim!


----------



## Halloween Princess

My stalking didn't pay off. All I know from the return address is my reaper is from NY. The return address said Secret Reaper instead of a name. Reveal yourself so I can thank you properly! EDIT: My wonderful reaper has revealed them self as nochevys.

I came home to a HUGE box on my porch after a horrible visit to the dentist. Here's the goods: 4 adorable goblets, creepy cloth, a witch & vampire honeycomb cutout (never seen those before!), 2 spools of ribbon perfect for my crafting, and a hand made tombstone. Love it! Will be a perfect addition to my graveyard. And in a box inside the box, a bottle of Montezuma cranberry bog wine may be my favorite  Now the question, do I open it now & celebrate or save it until Halloween?










Closeup of tombstone










Closeup of goblets & ribbon










And the customary carts enjoying the packing photo


----------



## MissMandy

Those cups are adorable  Such great stuff this year! Cute puddy tats too!


----------



## Spookerstar

*A Wonderful Reaping*

I was REAPED! WooHoo! It was so amazing I had to go back and read what I put in my likes/dislikes. My SR even gave me stuff I love that I didn't put down. How did they know me so well? *Found out my reaper was trac28 - Thank you so much Trac28![/B**]

My Reaper is still secret, but I know they are from Indiana. Here are some pics. I hope they load ok. Just in case here is what I received - 
A Walgreen's Skelly - lost his head in shipping, easily fixed but I think I like him like this!
Home made PVC candles. Exactly what was on my wish list
Vintage books - not on my list but I collect them and use them for decorations. How did my SR know? I will post photos of the ones I have too.
Inflatable pumpkin, mini skulls (that I almost bought yesterday!), and supplies to make props. This controller spins around. Cant wait to create something with it. Reveal yourself my wonderful SR!  Thank you for everything. It is all amazing*


----------



## Spookerstar

*house decorations*

Here are the books I already have in my collection. cant wait to add to them! Thanks again SR!


----------



## moony_1

witchymom said:


> I REFUSE to do business with DHL. a bunch of lazy, incompetent twits.....


Yep I haven't had any luck with them, and I was almost tempted not to order what I did because of issues with them in the past. But I really wanted my items lol


----------



## Halloween Princess

Love the books Spookstar. Also think I like the skelly without his head too


----------



## Gothikim

Spookerstar said:


> Here are the books I already have in my collection. cant wait to add to them! Thanks again SR!


Awesome decorations! The vintage books look great there.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Absolutely love those books!


----------



## Bella Betty

So I sent out my victim's package today:









Fedex says they'll be delivered by tomorrow night! Yeah!


Now I can start decorating the house--I made sure to put it off until my victim's projects were completed.


----------



## frogkid11

My victim's gift was delivered earlier today...I hope they are able to open it and post their reaction soon. Great gifts so far...makes one anxious to know if you "measured up" to the others.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

A reaping I will go, a reaping I will go, high ho the spookier, a reaping I will go.....
In a strange twist of fate my victim was close enough to hand deliver too - slipped it on their porch earlier today. Hoping they liked it!


----------



## snigglez

That was so cool that they are that close to you... Looking forward to seeing what is inside.


----------



## witchy poo

I got REAPED  The boys came home from school and found the box. We got so excited to open it but we had an appointment and had to leave it until after dinner. The whole time we were eating the older one was saying hurry up so we can get home and open that box. Just so happens that tomorrow is court and we are adopting the two boys in the pics. They really did not have much before coming to us last December. I had so much fun watching them open the box and hearing the OHHS and AWWS and some thats so cool and sweet. You really made our day my reaper. I can't for the life of me figure out who you are. Can anyone help??? I love everything  The witch is so cool I can't wait to put a tealight inside. The candle holder is fantastic. I just can't say enough about all the goodies. Thank you again for making our day


----------



## nhh

Eek I was reaped!!! I got home late and trying to get the little one to bed. I need to open my stuff!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess

My reaper has revealed themselves & was nochevys. Thank you! I am going to go see if I can edit my photos post.


----------



## Killamira

Witchy poo... seriously great haul. Loving everything, and that witch is awesome  But Most of all,GREAT BIG WHOOOHOOO on your day tomorrow in court. Those boys are so so lucky! Boy did they score with you! <3


----------



## frogkid11

WITCHY POO I am so glad you liked your gifts. You didn't mention very many likes/dislikes in the 2012 thread and when I stalked you I saw that you were putting on a witches tea. I totally forgot to put the letter inside the card to further explain that all the items were based on your love of witches and you hosting the tea, so here it goes: The creepy cloth to grace over your table, the old candleabra and two sets of candles (wasn't sure if you would like purple or red so I didn't want to make you choose and got both), the two glass jars of ingredients that every witch would need (spiders, skulls, and frogs), some colored bottles for potions, a pet raven, and my take on a witch napkin holder. Here is how your witch started out in the pictures below and I took artistic liberties to make her more of your theme. I included a pack of black napkins for you to fold and insert into the spaces of her skirt. Here is a pic of one with the napkins inserted. I truly hope you like everything as much as I enjoyed coming up with gifts for you. My apologies for not knowing about your upcoming adoption - I would have put some things in the box specifically for the guys...but congrats on your growing family and Happy Halloween from me!!















example of the 1950's lady napkin holder:


----------



## Spookilicious mama

witchy poo said:


> I got REAPED  The boys came home from school and found the box. We got so excited to open it but we had an appointment and had to leave it until after dinner. The whole time we were eating the older one was saying hurry up so we can get home and open that box. Just so happens that tomorrow is court and we are adopting the two boys in the pics. They really did not have much before coming to us last December. I had so much fun watching them open the box and hearing the OHHS and AWWS and some thats so cool and sweet. You really made our day my reaper. I can't for the life of me figure out who you are. Can anyone help??? I love everything  The witch is so cool I can't wait to put a tealight inside. The candle holder is fantastic. I just can't say enough about all the goodies. Thank you again for making our day
> View attachment 128941
> 
> View attachment 128942
> 
> View attachment 128944
> 
> View attachment 128945
> 
> View attachment 128947
> 
> View attachment 128950
> 
> View attachment 128951


*Awesome gifts, you lucky ghoul you!!*


----------



## Halloween Princess

Witchy poo, great gifts. Very cool napkin holder! I wouldn't have known what it was  And CONGRATULATIONS on the adoption!!


----------



## IshWitch

UPS says my victim's package arrived around noon, can't wait to see what they post!
Gotta hit the hay, Will check first thing in the morning! Oh I hope they like it!


----------



## witchy poo

frogkid11
You nailed everything perfect. I had just realized that the witch was a napkin holder before I saw your reply and got back on to correct my error. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE her. I can't believe the great job you did repainting and dressing her. My older boy is still up studying for a test and I showed him the before pic and he was very impressed as well as my husband. I can't wait to set my table with all the great things you so thoughtfully put together. Here is a better pic of the witch napkin holder.







And thanks everyone for the well wishes for court tomorrow, it's been a long time in the making.


----------



## frogkid11

I'm so glad you liked her...I almost didn't include her in your package after I was done because I doubted how she turned out. I also wanted to ask if you received my teaser card prior to your package? I hope it made it to you...I was trying to heighten your anticipation. Good luck tomorrow!!!!


----------



## msgatorslayer

Pics of package. The post office peeps got a laugh and the gal who helped me said "Halloween already". Don't know where she's been, lol. Of course it's that time. Coincidentally, I had a dentist appointment to go to after shipping. The gals in there were talking about Halloween food for next months potluck. It was a great convo while waiting for the dentist, who, was, running, late!


----------



## witchy poo

Are you kidding me, she turned out fantastic. Yes I did get the teaser card and it did make the anticipation of getting the package greater. I learned a lot about how to be a better reaper next year from your example, thanks


----------



## snigglez

EVERYTHING is AWESOME..... Loving the pictures keep posting them........ How many of you are jumping up when you hear a truck or your doorbell rings in hoping it's a gift from your REAPER... I KNOW I AM.... I have 5 times today 2 times from AMAZON.COM 2 times my neighbors work truck and 1 time a solicitor....


----------



## Teresa M

witchy poo said:


> I got REAPED  The boys came home from school and found the box. We got so excited to open it but we had an appointment and had to leave it until after dinner. The whole time we were eating the older one was saying hurry up so we can get home and open that box. Just so happens that tomorrow is court and we are adopting the two boys in the pics. They really did not have much before coming to us last December. I had so much fun watching them open the box and hearing the OHHS and AWWS and some thats so cool and sweet. You really made our day my reaper. I can't for the life of me figure out who you are. Can anyone help??? I love everything  The witch is so cool I can't wait to put a tealight inside. The candle holder is fantastic. I just can't say enough about all the goodies. Thank you again for making our day
> View attachment 128941
> 
> View attachment 128942
> 
> View attachment 128944
> 
> View attachment 128945
> 
> View attachment 128947
> 
> View attachment 128950
> 
> View attachment 128951


Congratulations on your growing family! I hope that they truly enjoy thier first "real" Halloween!


----------



## snigglez

witchy poo said:


> I got REAPED  The boys came home from school and found the box. We got so excited to open it but we had an appointment and had to leave it until after dinner. The whole time we were eating the older one was saying hurry up so we can get home and open that box. Just so happens that tomorrow is court and we are adopting the two boys in the pics. They really did not have much before coming to us last December. I had so much fun watching them open the box and hearing the OHHS and AWWS and some thats so cool and sweet. You really made our day my reaper. I can't for the life of me figure out who you are. Can anyone help??? I love everything  The witch is so cool I can't wait to put a tealight inside. The candle holder is fantastic. I just can't say enough about all the goodies. Thank you again for making our day
> View attachment 128941
> 
> View attachment 128942
> 
> View attachment 128944
> 
> View attachment 128945
> 
> View attachment 128947
> 
> View attachment 128950
> 
> View attachment 128951



So FANTASTIC that you can touch the lives of these two boys and share with them your love and your love for Halloween... CONGRATZ to you and your new family and your the gifts are great.....


----------



## badgirl

Withy Poo...congrats on your gifts and on finalizing the adoption of two handsome young men!


----------



## Guest

Still haven't been reaped........


----------



## The Red Hallows

Mr. Gris said:


> Still haven't been reaped........


It's a Washington thing. Me neither, nor my husband.


----------



## Tannasgach

witchy poo said:


> frogkid11
> You nailed everything perfect. I had just realized that the witch was a napkin holder before I saw your reply and got back on to correct my error. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE her. I can't believe the great job you did repainting and dressing her. My older boy is still up studying for a test and I showed him the before pic and he was very impressed as well as my husband. I can't wait to set my table with all the great things you so thoughtfully put together. Here is a better pic of the witch napkin holder.
> View attachment 128969
> 
> And thanks everyone for the well wishes for court tomorrow, it's been a long time in the making.


*witchy poo*, love your bewitching package and the looks on the boys face are priceless. Congratulations on becoming an adoptive Mummy. 

*frogkid,* that witchy napkin holder is seriously cool! You did a fantastic job on her with the paint. cape and hat.


----------



## Haunted Nana

they are lucky boys Wish you all the happiness life has to offer and loved your gifts too.


----------



## nhh

I finally was able to open my box...








So many little packages..








Everything is so fabulous and I love it all. Azrielle even thought of my little boy. Thank you so much!!!!  
I have Garland, witch jars, vintage framed pictures, vintage cutouts, coffee , little mice, these cute little luminaries, wood cutouts to color and candy for my little guy, really cool lace ornaments, cupcake wrappers... It's all awesome!








Some close ups...


----------



## Lady Arsenic

*WOOOHooo! Iv'e been reaped AND spoiled!*

Tonight When I got home from work, there was a big box on my porch! I thought it was from Spookerstar because it didn't go through the mail. My reaper was Witchful thinking. She did a fantastic job! Everything was perfect! I got: An artificial pumpkin that YOU CAN CARVE! I didn't even know such a thing exsisted. I'm going to find a very special pattern & leave it out all year. Lots of bottles with labels. My favorit is the one that says Arsenic! Check out the stopper on the tall bottle, it's a skull! A spooky hanging ghost, a light up little ghost, a skull that opens in the back so you can put a candle in it, a box that looks like a book( also staying out year round ) a pumpkin scented candle, wall art that looks like spider webs ( staying out year round ) a really cool 3d haunted house, Witchful thinking I don't know where you found it but I love it, it's staying on the bedroom wall, a lace covered pumpkin that is beautiful, skull center pieces and a strand of pumkin lights. I also got this beautiful card with a cat on it. 
THANK YOU WITCHFUL THINKING!!!!! I LOVE EVERYTHING! Oh, and my cat Hermione LOVES the box & tissue paper.


----------



## Kelloween

oh wow, great gifts ya'll! We had awesome reapers!!!


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB

Me and BoB wait everyday patiently by the mail box and wonder when will i get reaped and if maybe he will get a little brother or sister hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm meeep


----------



## hallorenescene

witchypoo, congratulations on finding 2 wonderful boys to join your family. i love the pictures. the one where the boys are anticipating are priceless facial expressions. you all are very lucky.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

My victim recieved her package on 9-11, but hasn't posted. I hope everything arrived in one piece, and she liked it. Great pictures & gifts. I'm really enjoying my first year of SR. Next year will be even more fun with lots of new ideas. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## snigglez

Love the wall art of the spider and webs..... Awesome gifts


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*nhh and lady arsenic! Those are two great reaper gifts!! I love the nhh I love those vintage framed pictures you received and lady arsenic that hanging ghost is fabulous! Makes me even more excited to see what my own reaper has sent me*


----------



## IshWitch

Killamira said:


> Witchy poo... seriously great haul. Loving everything, and that witch is awesome  But Most of all,GREAT BIG WHOOOHOOO on your day tomorrow in court. Those boys are so so lucky! Boy did they score with you! <3


What Killamira said!!!
What handsome young men, good luck with the legal aspects, looks like you have it all covered at home, though!


----------



## IshWitch

Lady Arsnic said:


> Tonight When I got home from work, there was a big box on my porch! I thought it was from Spookerstar because it didn't go through the mail. My reaper was Witchful thinking. She did a fantastic job! Everything was perfect! I got: An artificial pumpkin that YOU CAN CARVE! I didn't even know such a thing exsisted. I'm going to find a very special pattern & leave it out all year. Lots of bottles with labels. My favorit is the one that says Arsenic! Check out the stopper on the tall bottle, it's a skull! A spooky hanging ghost, a light up little ghost, a skull that opens in the back so you can put a candle in it, a box that looks like a book( also staying out year round ) a pumpkin scented candle, wall art that looks like spider webs ( staying out year round ) a really cool 3d haunted house, Witchful thinking I don't know where you found it but I love it, it's staying on the bedroom wall, a lace covered pumpkin that is beautiful, skull center pieces and a strand of pumkin lights. I also got this beautiful card with a cat on it.
> THANK YOU WITCHFUL THINKING!!!!! I LOVE EVERYTHING! Oh, and my cat Hermione LOVES the box & tissue paper.


Beautiful things! And your kitty looks just like our Gabby!
I have an idea for your haunted house kling. When our son was stationed in Iraq we received a window kling from the VFW to put in the front window to represent having a member of the family overseas in action. After he got out of the army I put the kling on the backside of the glass in a picture frame and put a solid background behind it. I think that house would look awesome done that way!


----------



## witchymom

such awesome stuff everyone! im so jealous! cant wait to be reaped!


----------



## MissMandy

frogkid11 said:


> WITCHY POO I am so glad you liked your gifts. You didn't mention very many likes/dislikes in the 2012 thread and when I stalked you I saw that you were putting on a witches tea. I totally forgot to put the letter inside the card to further explain that all the items were based on your love of witches and you hosting the tea, so here it goes: The creepy cloth to grace over your table, the old candleabra and two sets of candles (wasn't sure if you would like purple or red so I didn't want to make you choose and got both), the two glass jars of ingredients that every witch would need (spiders, skulls, and frogs), some colored bottles for potions, a pet raven, and my take on a witch napkin holder. Here is how your witch started out in the pictures below and I took artistic liberties to make her more of your theme. I included a pack of black napkins for you to fold and insert into the spaces of her skirt. Here is a pic of one with the napkins inserted. I truly hope you like everything as much as I enjoyed coming up with gifts for you. My apologies for not knowing about your upcoming adoption - I would have put some things in the box specifically for the guys...but congrats on your growing family and Happy Halloween from me!!
> 
> View attachment 128963
> View attachment 128964
> 
> 
> example of the 1950's lady napkin holder:
> View attachment 128965


That is really cool. You did an awesome job re-painting! What a unique item 


And a big congrats on the adoption, witchypoo!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I love everything everybody's getting. Can't wait to be reaped!!!


----------



## jenscats5

Halloween Princess said:


> You got me  Glad you liked it Jenscats. It arrived a day earlier than they quoted. I actually had a letter I forgot to include that revealed myself. So now I can tell you... A friend who's is much more talented than I painted those glasses. My stalked revealed you like wine. I hope you like the design. I told her just to have fun.
> 
> And yes, that is a cat nip kick bag. I had to include something for your kitty as I love & have 6 myself. Apologies for the dry corner... in the couple minutes before I put it up, one of mine tested it. So, it's kitty approved. That took an hour 1/2 to sew (pathetic I know) but I am NOT a sewer.
> 
> And the snake skin is from my corn snake. I've always knew I could do something creepy for Halloween with them. I made myself one too.
> 
> A happy to say on the same day my victim received her package, I received mine as well. However I'm off to do some stalking to figure out my reaper & will post picks soon.


Thank you again & tell your friend she did a GREAT job!! The corn snake skin is VERY cool - I'm going to have to leave that out all year I think!!


----------



## lisa48317

*I've been watching the tracking and my victim's package is S L O W L Y making it's way by way of mule that only walks backward. I hope he / she likes it !!! And darn if I don't keep seeing things thought would have been perfect to send. Glad for the $$ limit !!

Still waiting with tapping foot and glances at the watch for mine! *


----------



## hallorenescene

another day. who will be reaped? will it be me? you?


----------



## offmymeds

I don't know but it better be someone quick!! I'm lovin seeing all the gifts!!! I am simply amazed at the generosity of everyone....it makes me smile


----------



## SweetnScary

You are very very welcome, JustWhisper! I'm happy that you and the cats enjoyed what me and my kids put together for you. I love that you described how you felt while opening it too!! We were just as excited putting it together


----------



## creeperguardian

nhh said:


> Wow, there are so many awesome gifts. It just keeps getting better and better. I can't wait for my reaping!!! I'm also on pins and needles waiting for my victims box(s) to arrive. 4 days is way to long to wait!!!


i think its me


----------



## dawnthedead

Ok So I'm ONE day past the "send out by" date but my package went out in the mail today. Someone in the mid west can be expecting a package soon! Will it be you!? I still havent been reaped yet but sounds like a lot of packages will be delivered this week...excited!!


----------



## creeperguardian

hoping im reaped soon


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Yeah!! My victims package got delivered yesterday afternoon. I hope everything made it safely.


----------



## kallie

You're all just a tease Here in Kentucky, some call it the mid-west, some call it the south, some call it North...Guess, I won't be able to figure out which of you sneaky sneaks is my reaper.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Waiting for mine too.... I have been away form the forum for awhile ( no body misses me.... I guess I'll eat some worms -- lol)
Who is delayed in sending out past the deadline? That might narrow my guessing field!! *


----------



## moony_1

Wow. You people here on this forum amaze me with your creativity and artistic abilities! Amazing gifts going out! Loving how even though it's all comprised of "Halloween stuff" each package is so very different from te next!


----------



## LadySherry

still waiting to be reaped but I can tell you that I can't wait!!!! I joined this to experience someone else's creative mind. Seeing all these photos confirm that I made a right decision to join. Hurry up reaper I want to post pics.


----------



## kathy2008

UnOrthodOx said:


> Alright, I've been through the box and still have no clue who you are on the forum here, but I have your name and address.....
> 
> 
> So, Reaper, reveal yourself.
> 
> 
> Anyway, there was a really nifty card, but my daughter absconded with it. (She has a real thing for cards)
> 
> It was like my little Witch Tea Party in a box! I couldn't have asked for better, since I was at a total loss for this idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SON is jealous of this huge hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witch's potion bottle bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only down side is she want's her party TOMORROW now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween foamies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter has also absconded with the witch night light. But at least I got a pick of it first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, the thing my wife and daughter are fighting over is the pumpkin. The boss wants to use it for decoration this season, Talia wants it "so my stuffed animals can have a halloween".


That's weird, I know I put a halloween card inside that I signed with my screen name! Anyway, glad you liked the gifts!


----------



## SweetnScary

Bethene knows how to make a victim happy! I was sitting in my dining room having my morning coffee and a bagel, my daughter was in the living room watching Dora the Explorer (the Halloween DVD - of course!) and she says "MOMMY! THERE'S A MAN ON THE PORCH WITH A BOX" 2 things come to mind in a flash... 1- damn it, I'm in my pajamas & 2- OMG OMG OMG it's the mailman with my Reaper box! So, I wait for the "man with the box" to leave the porch (I'm not a pretty sight before my coffee is complete lol) - and go outside to find this big HEAVY box with wonderful drawings all over it!!















After carefully opening the box (as to not cut any of the beautiful artwork on the top), I found a bunch of black tissue paper wrapped items with cool monster stickers, & ribbons on them - and a card & black bouquet of flowers! (what wonderful time and effort you put into this, Bethene!)















To describe what was in the box...
Top left: an awesome hinged box containing viles of spider eggs, dried maggots, fairy dust, mummy dust, graveyard dirt & Ogre snot (can never have enough Ogre snot!), also inside the box there is an antique spoon, a feather, a scroll with a "Transform into a cat" spell, and 2 "old photos" of women dressed as Witches - homemade from heavy paper and even labeled on the back "Agnes, Eunice, Helga, Grisella. Witches Ball 1828" and " Agatha 1812". Next to the awesome box is the bouquet of black roses wrapped in tissue paper and a bottle of Oozing Grubs, a beautiful spell book labeled "Kindered Sisters of the Cresant Moon Spell book" adorned with spiders and a sun. Next to the spell book, is the coolest bottle of wine I've ever had that I didn't drink! Called "Witches' Brew" and decorated with a cat, ribbon, spiders & glass vial... INSIDE the bottle are orange christmas lights that light up the bottle when plugged in! (such a great idea!). Just to the left of the bottle is a jar of Exploding Puffula Pods, Pickled Field Mice & Blood of Amazon Swamp Monster. In the very front is an open spell book with spanish moss on the curled corners and dried flower doo-das down the center of the book. Underneith everything (and you can't see much of it in the photos since it hangs down the back of the chair it's sitting on too) is a very cool Spider Web table runner!
Bethene - you did an amazing job putting together my package. Thank you so much!!


----------



## witchymom

so cool everyone~! 

i want to be reaped...................................................


----------



## SweetnScary

My daughter was SO happy with her gifts from BETHENE. (my son just woke up and opened his present, he loves the light up skull and the Pumpkin carving stencil kit, and I accidently broke my camera by dropping it on the floor after I took the pictures of my daughter... but thank you for his as well!)







She now has the new stickers all over her "sticker wall" in her room and her little witch is on a shelf over her bed, protecting her from bad dreams. 








And of course the bubble wrap was the biggest hit of all!!


----------



## offmymeds

Ohh, what a little cutie!!! 

(your little girl)


----------



## MissMandy

bethene did an awesome job on your gift, SnS! I love one of a kind, handmade witch items like that. You're so lucky  And your daughter is so dang cute!


----------



## HauntedDiva

Due to some numbers bouncing around at the post office, I've decided to bite the bullet with shipping. My package is just barely in the next weight class, so I'm adding some extra goodies since I'm already paying the higher fee. Be patient my victim  p.s. UPS wouldn't ship without a phone number????


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I was reaped!!!! I got it last Wes. I had to wait to I had a day off and the time to run to the library to post(My computer has decided it's not going to connect to the net anymore!) It came all the way from Poland!! Thank you so much estertota, I love everything. I got a pack of spider web with spiders, 2 packs of spider garland, 1 pack of crow silhouettes, a small witch and ghost, my favorite a small witch doll, and the following from Poland, a postcard, keychain, small foldout of the perttestpictures of Poland, and a large candy bar(chocolate and peanuts).










Here is a closer look of the witch doll


----------



## witchymom

HauntedDiva said:


> Due to some numbers bouncing around at the post office, I've decided to bite the bullet with shipping. My package is just barely in the next weight class, so I'm adding some extra goodies since I'm already paying the higher fee. Be patient my victim  p.s. UPS wouldn't ship without a phone number????


i use my phone number if i dont have one for who im shipping to


----------



## IshWitch

SweetnScary your gifts are wonderful! I still have 3 bottles of the Witches Brew wine from our trip to Michigan! It is delicious, no doubt Bethene enjoyed creating your bottle lamp!  It sure makes me want to craft so many of those things myself!

Spooky Girl, that is so cool that you got reaped from Poland! That witch doll is my favorite, love those feet!

I did that too, WitchyMom, gave them my cell since I wanted to know if anything happened to the gift anyway.

It is raining so hard today, I hope I don't get reaped, my package will get all wet! Well, unless it stops, then bring it on big brown!!!


----------



## witchy46

Everyone is getting such amazing gifts, I can't wait to be reaped!!!


----------



## IshWitch

Watching...

Waiting.....


----------



## MissMandy

IshWitch said:


> Watching...
> 
> Waiting.....


lmao so cute!


----------



## dawnthedead

Awwwww so cute! I want a kitty!


----------



## witchymom

IshWitch said:


> Watching...
> 
> Waiting.....


looks like my house only my cats think its a revolving door......


----------



## Sidnami

My SR doesn't lub me....... No visit yet. This youtube post says it all.


----------



## HauntedDiva

On its way....6-10 business days....


----------



## GhostTown

Don't start with the cat photos........... I WARN YOU!


----------



## witchymom

HauntedDiva said:


> On its way....6-10 business days....


puts me out of your delivery zone. 

unless you're using those donkeys someone else is..... lololol


----------



## EvilMel

IshWitch said:


> Watching...
> 
> Waiting.....


That's hilarious.


----------



## ALKONOST

IshWitch said:


> Watching...
> 
> Waiting.....


AWWW...very cute! Add one more and it would look like my cat family. They sit on several different shelves on the cat tree and stare out the front window watching the neighbor cats play in the front yard.


----------



## Hollows Eva

ooh I cant keep up with this thread anymore.. sooo many nice boxes, with so many lovely things!!


----------



## IshWitch

IshWitch said:


> Watching...
> 
> Waiting.....


Well, we have 4 kitties. Gabby was asleep on a chair. LOL
From left to right are the brothers, Fuzzums and Pumpkin (of course!) and then our old man with the crumpled ear who is now 12, Moon Shadow, but he dropped the moon about 10 years ago!


----------



## NOWHINING

moony_1 said:


> Hubby used purolator. It's going from Canada to the US...or is it?....lol but yeah I was shocked when he told me the price haha


The one year i had a gift to mail to austraila and they wanted $125.00. I had to redo the box and mailed it for $68.00. I know the feeling.


----------



## HauntedDiva

NOWHINING said:


> The one year i had a gift to mail to austraila and they wanted $125.00. I had to redo the box and mailed it for $68.00. I know the feeling.


I guess I shouldn't complain about my $36 dollar shipping....YIKES!


----------



## NOWHINING

GhostTown said:


> I have a friend who does custom wine glasses. I just sent her that pic and told her to get busy.


Tell her i want one too!


----------



## Kelloween

IshWitch said:


> Watching...
> 
> Waiting.....


haha how cute! (ya sure that one on the left did'nt eat your gift??)


----------



## moony_1

NOWHINING said:


> The one year i had a gift to mail to austraila and they wanted $125.00. I had to redo the box and mailed it for $68.00. I know the feeling.


WOw!!! That's insane!!


----------



## NOWHINING

[Hahahaha yep. This year it had only cost like $15.00 to ship.

QUOTE=HauntedDiva;1341677]I guess I shouldn't complain about my $36 dollar shipping....YIKES![/QUOTE]


----------



## dawnthedead

Yikes! $68.00 for shipping? My hubby probably would have made me rethink my reaper gift. LOL!!


----------



## Hearts1003

dawnthedead said:


> Ok So I'm ONE day past the "send out by" date but my package went out in the mail today. Someone in the mid west can be expecting a package soon! Will it be you!? I still havent been reaped yet but sounds like a lot of packages will be delivered this week...excited!!


I'm in the Midwest!

My victims package is in their state now! It should be delivered tomorrow or Thursday!


----------



## kallie

My shipping was only $7 for a 7lb package. I was pretty pleased with that. Also, my victim only lives about 7 hours away, but in which direction? Hahahaha....

(what's with the '7' theme)


----------



## Hearts1003

kallie said:


> My shipping was only $7 for a 7lb package. I was pretty pleased with that. Also, my victim only lives about 7 hours away, but in which direction? Hahahaha....
> 
> (what's with the '7' theme)


Not me. I'm only 3 hrs from Lexington. I'll be in Lexington a week from Friday! SCAREFEST! My first one! So excited!


----------



## witchymom

kallie said:


> My shipping was only $7 for a 7lb package. I was pretty pleased with that. Also, my victim only lives about 7 hours away, but in which direction? Hahahaha....
> 
> (what's with the '7' theme)


....wonders if KY is 7 hours away from me......


----------



## dawnthedead

Im pretty sure i'm about 7 hrs from KY!!! LOL!


kallie said:


> My shipping was only $7 for a 7lb package. I was pretty pleased with that. Also, my victim only lives about 7 hours away, but in which direction? Hahahaha....
> 
> (what's with the '7' theme)


----------



## sumrtym

kallie said:


> My shipping was only $7 for a 7lb package. I was pretty pleased with that. Also, my victim only lives about 7 hours away, but in which direction? Hahahaha....
> 
> (what's with the '7' theme)


Hmm, mine was under 5 lbs, 3-1.2 hours away, and cost $11 plus change....


----------



## Kelloween

mine was 15.00 for a 21 lb box UPS..but my victim was close to me, only took one day to get to her!


----------



## Tannasgach

oooh Bethene, great job on the witchy package. Love all the home made goodies, especially the spell book with the flowers.


----------



## Mystikgarden

I can't stand this anymore... I've been watching my package to my victim all day, it's still out for delivery!


----------



## The Red Hallows

Mystikgarden said:


> I can't stand this anymore... I've been watching my package to my victim all day, it's still out for delivery!


If it coming here, I still have another hour for USPS to get here and UPS doesn't come until 5 or later. I'll keep my eye out.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I am so glad you liked your package Lady Arsnic! I was so surprised when Bethene sent me my victim this year and it was someone I actually knew! 
I had great fun gathering and making it for you.

I am eagerly awaiting my reaping....called home to see if anything had been delivered and my finace said I had a box from Grandin Road.....but I didn't order anything from Grandin Road! Maybe thats it - wish I was going straight home from work today now the suspense is killing me!




Lady Arsnic said:


> Tonight When I got home from work, there was a big box on my porch! I thought it was from Spookerstar because it didn't go through the mail. My reaper was Witchful thinking. She did a fantastic job! Everything was perfect! I got: An artificial pumpkin that YOU CAN CARVE! I didn't even know such a thing exsisted. I'm going to find a very special pattern & leave it out all year. Lots of bottles with labels. My favorit is the one that says Arsenic! Check out the stopper on the tall bottle, it's a skull! A spooky hanging ghost, a light up little ghost, a skull that opens in the back so you can put a candle in it, a box that looks like a book( also staying out year round ) a pumpkin scented candle, wall art that looks like spider webs ( staying out year round ) a really cool 3d haunted house, Witchful thinking I don't know where you found it but I love it, it's staying on the bedroom wall, a lace covered pumpkin that is beautiful, skull center pieces and a strand of pumkin lights. I also got this beautiful card with a cat on it.
> THANK YOU WITCHFUL THINKING!!!!! I LOVE EVERYTHING! Oh, and my cat Hermione LOVES the box & tissue paper.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

You do not want to know what my shipping was....a 25lb package.......all I can say is I'm glad it was for Secret Reaper!


----------



## dawnthedead

*I got Reaped!!!*

I got reaped! As I pulled up to the house i saw the box on my porch and gasped and i couldnt hold back my excitement! Had to feed the baby before I could open it and could hardly contain myself. My reaper did such a great job and I got a lot of really cool stuff! He didnt include his screen name but I know from the box his name is Steve. Thank you Thank you Thank you!! I love it all!


----------



## MissMandy

I wonder where on earth he got those noses/mouths?


----------



## Hilda

hallorenescene said:


> hilda, there is a member named beastie, she is a sweetie, i thought jw meant her. by no means are you a beastie, but a bestie you are


Awwww


----------



## dawnthedead

They are really cool arent they? They look real! There was a note included with the face pieces that said they are good to use with tombstones.



MissMandy said:


> I wonder where on earth he got those noses/mouths?


----------



## Hilda

moony_1 said:


> I realized in bed last night though that i didn't put in my screen name in lol guess if they don't like the gift I won't step up lol


Hilarious!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows

dawnthedead said:


> They are really cool arent they? They look real! There was a note included with the face pieces that said they are good to use with tombstones.



They sort of look like CPR dummy mouths. Love them.


----------



## Aaaprn

LOVE those oven mitts!! I would so love pulling those out year-round! Great job whoever your reaper was.


----------



## kloey74

Sorry guys--I'm 7 hours away from Kallie who is an AWESOME Secret Reaper. She totally spoiled me!! I love love love everything. 

My daughter wants this guy 









I can't decide if I want to put the banner in my dining room or classroom.









I have plans for the little skeletons (I believe they will soon be fairy corpses). My daughter also wanted the candy. I love the wooden sign and it's already in my dining room.









This is my favorite: a candle holder


----------



## MissMandy

Oh oh oh, I think that's a Yankee Candle candle holder! You lucky lucky ghoul!


----------



## kloey74

I can't decide if I'm ever going to put a real candle in it. I don't want to risk it getting gunky. I may have to buy a battery operated candle!


----------



## Haunted Nana

kloey74 said:


> Sorry guys--I'm 7 hours away from Kallie who is an AWESOME Secret Reaper. She totally spoiled me!! I love love love everything.
> 
> My daughter wants this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide if I want to put the banner in my dining room or classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have plans for the little skeletons (I believe they will soon be fairy corpses). My daughter also wanted the candy. I love the wooden sign and it's already in my dining room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite: a candle holder


WOW you did get spoiled Kloey and I be tyour daughter named your skele BOB.LOL Great Reap.


----------



## kloey74

I just asked her what we should name him. She wanted to know if he was a boy and got a silly smile. She said I already knew what she wanted to name him--BOB. LOL


----------



## Haunted Nana

kloey74 said:


> I just asked her what we should name him. She wanted to know if he was a boy and got a silly smile. She said I already knew what she wanted to name him--BOB. LOL


She is so cute.LOL Great name for him.


----------



## Dead_Girl

kloey74 said:


> Sorry guys--I'm 7 hours away from Kallie who is an AWESOME Secret Reaper. She totally spoiled me!! I love love love everything.
> 
> My daughter wants this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide if I want to put the banner in my dining room or classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have plans for the little skeletons (I believe they will soon be fairy corpses). My daughter also wanted the candy. I love the wooden sign and it's already in my dining room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite: a candle holder


Great stuff! I love the skeleton guy, that banner is way cute and those potholders are awesome!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

@KLOEY- Wow!! You got such great grifts. Love the witches sign.


----------



## Hearts1003

Love the pot holder and towel! Where'd you get those Kallie?!


----------



## ter_ran

*Well guess what peeps? I've been REAPED!!!  

I just came home yesterday with no idea that a package would be sitting at my doorstep. Talk about a pleasant surprize! I ran inside, grabbed a box cutter and went to town!  

Here are a few pics below of the wonderful gifts I received! Thanks a bunch midnightterror! Everything was perfect!!! I have great plans for the dolls as well! *


----------



## Spookerstar

Witchful Thinking said:


> A reaping I will go, a reaping I will go, high ho the spookier, a reaping I will go.....
> In a strange twist of fate my victim was close enough to hand deliver too - slipped it on their porch earlier today. Hoping they liked it!
> View attachment 128937
> View attachment 128938


That is the best package! and I know your victim loved everything - you spoiled her


----------



## moonwitchkitty

congrats those are wonderful gifts everyone  keep posting the pictures


----------



## Spookerstar

Spookerstar said:


> I was REAPED! WooHoo! It was so amazing I had to go back and read what I put in my likes/dislikes. My SR even gave me stuff I love that I didn't put down. How did they know me so well?
> 
> My Reaper is still secret, but I know they are from Indiana. Here are some pics. I hope they load ok. Just in case here is what I received -
> A Walgreen's Skelly - lost his head in shipping, easily fixed but I think I like him like this!
> Home made PVC candles. Exactly what was on my wish list
> Vintage books - not on my list but I collect them and use them for decorations. How did my SR know? I will post photos of the ones I have too.
> Inflatable pumpkin, mini skulls (that I almost bought yesterday!), and supplies to make props. This controller spins around. Cant wait to create something with it. Reveal yourself my wonderful SR!  Thank you for everything. It is all amazing


Still trying to figure out who my SR is so I can thank them! Anyone out there from Indiana that would like to step forward and be recognized? I loved everything!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I was right..the Grandin Road box was from my Reaper! I just got home and opened the box to find the Halloween Hanging Cocoon Man from Grandin Road inside with a note saying I had been Reaped! Thank you so much to my Reaper - I don't know how you knew but I have always wanted one of these! I wish I knew your screen name - all I saw was your real name on the packing slip. I hope you will reveal yourself! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Spookerstar

Witchful Thinking said:


> I was right..the Grandin Road box was from my Reaper! I just got home and opened the box to find the Halloween Hanging Cocoon Man from Grandin Road inside with a note saying I had been Reaped! Thank you so much to my Reaper - I don't know how you knew but I have always wanted one of these! I wish I knew your screen name - all I saw was your real name on the packing slip. I hope you will reveal yourself! Thank you!!!!


Wow! what an awesome gift! Love those spiders too!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I agree Spookerstar - he will go perfectly with all our spider egg sacks and nest area! He is also my first decoration to go up this year...now my fiance won't be able to stop the flood gates from opening! Thank you again Reaper!


----------



## hallorenescene

sweet, what an adorable little girl, and i love that dog with the white eye, black eye. he makes me think of spanky and the gang.
nice gifts everyone.


----------



## Ghouliet

WOW! These are fantastic!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Beautiful things! And your kitty looks just like our Gabby!
I have an idea for your haunted house kling. When our son was stationed in Iraq we received a window kling from the VFW to put in the front window to represent having a member of the family overseas in action. After he got out of the army I put the kling on the backside of the glass in a picture frame and put a solid background behind it. I think that house would look awesome done that way! 

That's a great idea I never thought of that! Thanks! I just spent the better part of my evening playing with my new toys & rearanging to accomidate things. Then I brought out some of my decorations, and that caused more moving around. So fun, it's hard to wind down & get to bed at a decent hour when the creative juices get flowing! ( and spirits! ) MORE PICTURES!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

*WhoooooHooooooo!!! I was Reaped tonight!! I came home and found this bad boy sitting on my front bench. My family and I love everything that it contained. My daughter was thrilled with her new dvds and especially the giant rat we named Squeaky. BoBo, our dog was unsure of the new addition.  Here are a few pics of our awesome gifts. Thank you so much MYSTIKGARDEN!! *


----------



## kmb123

I'm officially no longer a "victim virgin"!  I've been reaped and I owe a BIG HUGE thank you hug to NOWHINING for being one of the bestest reapers ever in the history of reaperville! 

On a side note: (no pun intended), I apologize for some of the sideways pics. Not sure why that's happening, as they are saved properly on my computer but show up sideways when I upload them here. Just got a Mac and am still learning how to use it. Please bear with me here. 

A word of caution: Consider this your only warning, I tend to be long winded, especially when I'm this excited. Settle in folks, this may take a while! 

Let me just say that this couldn't have come at a better time. It's been a rough few days as life's problems (mother of 4 teenagers, you can imagine) has put me under a tremendous amount of stress. On top of that it was a dark and gloomy day and pouring down rain here, and I woke up with a bad case of the blues this morning. 

Anywho, I'm in the shower when my hubby (who has been excessively poking fun at me for checking the front porch hourly for weeks now) comes bursting into the bathroom with excitement in his voice that I haven't heard in a while yelling "Your Halloween box is here!!!" My immediate thought is "I gotta get out there quick!" "Shave my legs? Nah. What about that deep conditioning treatment for my hair? Are you kidding me?! There's a box out there with my name on it and I must get out there immediately!" Outta the shower I come, to find this awesomely decorated box just for me!


















Upon opening it I already see two things I specifically asked for on my likes/dislikes list. Spiders and bats! Oooo, this is gonna be good! 









First thing I saw was a wrapped package with an envelope on top. Must open this first. It was a beautiful handmade card explaining that the package attached was something local to my reapers town. I unwrapped up the package and it's a book about the Mothman! Hey, I know about him, I saw an episode of Destination Truth about him. Cool! 










Next, after pulling out gobs and gobs of spider webs (which I use every year and can never have enough of) I see a mother load of gifts, all individually wrapped in wrapping paper, and more spiderwebs! 









Just what was in those perfectly wrapped gifts you ask? You must stay tuned to find out......


----------



## sumrtym

kmb123 said:


> Just what was in those perfectly wrapped gifts you ask? You must stay tuned to find out......


Tease....


----------



## JustWhisper

Oh my!!!!!! All this reaping and I am so loving all the gifts. Each one is so exciting. I can't wait to see what kmb got. Let's go kmb!


----------



## kmb123

So the first thing I opened smelled wonderful, I thought for sure it had to be some sort of candle or something. After very carefully peeling back layers and layers of bubble wrap, I found some awesome potion/apothecary bottles, with what appears to be handmade stoppers. Maybe out of clay? A couple of them didn't survive the journey and were broken, I can't imagine how these didn't survive as they were all so meticulously packed in what had to cost a small fortune in bubble wrap. Not a big deal though, it's nothing a little superglue can't fix.  Here they are all together: 









And here's my favorite one:









Next thing I opened is also one of my faves. I saw a similar sign on pinterest and had planned on making one for our party this year. Now I don't have to!  I plan on hanging this above our toilet for the guys to read while they're taking care of "business". Too cute! 









It was at this point I realized there was a pretty big package in the box, but I decided I would save that one for last. Next thing I opened was this awesome Mr. Bones aroma warmer! I wasn't familiar with him before today, but I can now say I've made a new friend! I just love him, he's so cute, and strangely NOWHINING must have ESP or something because I burn aroma melts year 'round, but didn't mention that in my likes/dislikes post. Just look at him...now who could possibly resist this face?!









After opening a couple more gifts filled with creepy cloth, a napkin holder, and finding even more spiders hiding in the box, the time had come to open the biggie. 









Just what could it be?I couldn't wait to find out!


----------



## kmb123

Here we go....OMG what is it?! My excitement was getting the best of me but I noticed even more bubble wrap so I tried to contain myself and open it carefully. Hey wait, maybe if I stop and take a shot midway through that will give me 30 seconds to calm down a bit!  









Nope, didn't work....I tore into this bad boy like nobody's business and look what totally frickin' awesome bundle of pure Halloween joy was bestowed upon me. That's right, not a just spell book, not a just skull, not just candles, but all three! What a fantastic prop! I just love it! It's going right on my fireplace mantle!









And last but not least, here's my favorite old rescue mutt (AKA my 5th child) Hanna who just had to get a look at what all the excitement was about. 










NOWHINING - I cannot thank you enough for such wonderful gifts and all the thought and effort you put into all of them. Sending lots and lots of big fat Halloween hugs your way! You really did make my day!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*OMG KMB123 those gifts from nowhining are simply fabulous!! I too love that lil ghost topper but I have to say the piece that is to die for is the skull with the candle in the head on the books!!! My goodness that is truly amazing! A few years back I was lucky enough to receive a piece from nowhining It was a couple of books with a candle on top dripping as well. It is still one of my favorite pieces. One because it is different from anything else I have and two because she took the time to make and send it You are one lucky ghoul to have had nowhining as your reaper! *


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Chocolatechip1979 those are great gifts!!! I especially love that giant rat!!*


----------



## witchymom

ooo great stuff! JW did an awesome job!


----------



## MissMandy

Wow! Great gifts everyone is getting! 
ter_ran, yes please do post what you do with those dolls! 
Cc1979, your daughter is ADORABLE! How nice of your reaper to send her movies too.
kmb what a haul! NW did an amazing job! That skull prop is to die for! I would LOVE one of those.


----------



## kallie

Come on! Let's get these packages rollin'! I'm ready to be reaped!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Me too! I'm ready to be reaped! I'm watching for the truck today.


----------



## msgatorslayer

Everyones gifts are so great. I hope my victim likes what I selected for them. This is my 1st year doing it.

I'm still waiting for my package.


----------



## estertota

kallie said:


> Come on! Let's get these packages rollin'! I'm ready to be reaped!


I'm with you guys! Can't wait to be reaped ..


----------



## witchymom

..............resumes head banging on desk


----------



## kallie

I always have my packages delivered to work and sometimes it takes a while to make it from receiving up to my desk, but I've already warned the receiving department to be on the look out for my package!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*I've been Reaped!!*

*My Secret Reaper box arrived!!! Fantastic gifts!! Hand-made with superb artistry!! Plus some fun creepy items thrown in for good measure! Everything arrives safely and it is a truly special gift box of goodies to be sure. I do not have pics yet to share - but all I can say is --- thanks to my Reaper I am now officially in the mood to host a party this year and set up my dream scene fortune teller tent! We were going to scale back **this year and hold off on our party. * *Instead we were just going to set up outside for trick or treaters. **But for years I have wished to create a fortune teller tent. * *Now - thanks to the wonderful creativity of my Reaper gifts, I am back in the spirit to do our party!! I will show pics when I get a camera this weekend - but in the meantime - you may all be in suspense...!!! Thank you Reaper (and you know who you are!!) *


----------



## Lisaloo

Well, ladies and germs...it's happened. I've been reaped. This was my first year participating and I am so glad I signed up! I want to thank my Reaper, digbugsgirl, for all of the goodies. I will put everything to use this year! I really needed that caution tape, and there is always room for eyeballs, spiders, bats, and rats in this witches haunted shack. I love figuring out new and creative ways to use creepy cloth, so thanks for putting some of that in there! The guests at my party will surely love eating noms off of that delightful platter as well! Thanks again!


----------



## MissMandy

Oh that platter is really cool!


----------



## digbugsgirl

Glad you liked everything Lisa! The platter is from Dept 56. They usually have cute stuff.


----------



## mayleth

Chocolatechip1979 said:


> View attachment 129296


Love it!!!

Puppy vs Rodent of Unusual Size!!!


----------



## dawnthedead

Just tracked my package and it said it is out for delivery! Someone is getting reaped today! HINT : Maybe they are neighbors to Dorthy and Toto!


----------



## MissMandy

My victim is getting reaped today too! What a wonderful surprise! Wasn't suppose to arrive until Saturday!


----------



## IshWitch

Kelloween said:


> haha how cute! (ya sure that one on the left did'nt eat your gift??)


I know! Fuzzums is a TUB! We switched to all natural pet food and they have all lost weight, Fuzzums is more fuzzy than fat, but he still weighs between 18 and 20! LOL


----------



## IshWitch

Kelloween said:


> mine was 15.00 for a 21 lb box UPS..but my victim was close to me, only took one day to get to her!


Mine was $20 for a 6# box, must be because of the distance.


----------



## goosta

I've been reaped! Lady Wraith sent some AWESOME gifts for my western themed display. 

This will be the first year doing a western theme, so these will be perfect. Can't wait to have some cowboy skellies hanging out in the yard. Thanks so much!!


----------



## nhh

I've paid a lot in shipping and sometimes pretty cheap as the few years I've been a reaper. I have to say, I try to not worry much just because it makes others so happy when they get a box of goodies. If cash it tight I skip starbucks for a couple days, that usually covers it. 

More pictures!!!!! Because everyones stuff is so great. It looks like all the reapers are nailing it for their victims. Mine included.


----------



## Mystikgarden

View attachment 129293
WhoooooHooooooo!!! I was Reaped tonight!! I came home and found this bad boy sitting on my front bench. My family and I love everything that it contained. My daughter was thrilled with her new dvds and especially the giant rat we named Squeaky. BoBo, our dog was unsure of the new addition.  Here are a few pics of our awesome gifts. Thank you so much MYSTIKGARDEN!!


YAY!! I'm glad you got it and liked everything. I stalked that package almost as much as I stalked you mwahaha! We had so much fun being your SR.


----------



## Terra

Oh yes! Watch my reaping 








Here's the pictures of all the flat-out *cool *goodies:










BadGirl did a FANTASTIC job. I put her through a bit of hell because we have a community mailbox and the hubby skipped getting mail Monday which tortured my poor reaper. Yesterday, he hauled in this awesome package for me. Couldn't wait to show everyone but of course everyone has to wait for YouTube to upload. Thanks again BadGirl and I'm wearing my new favorite necklace right now


----------



## witchymom

Terra said:


> Oh yes! Watch my reaping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the pictures of all the flat-out *cool *goodies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BadGirl did a FANTASTIC job. I put her through a bit of hell because we have a community mailbox and the hubby skipped getting mail Monday which tortured my poor reaper. Yesterday, he hauled in this awesome package for me. Couldn't wait to show everyone but of course everyone has to wait for YouTube to upload. Thanks again BadGirl and I'm wearing my new favorite necklace right now


you have a tool of walls? hey- we speak the same! LOLOL

So much fun getting to watch you open up everything! Might have to consider doing my own video when i open it! LOLOL


----------



## witchymom

and i would NOT be sharing the pumpkins! Hubby is ON.HIS.OWN. 

LOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy

I caught that too, tool of walls LOL. What a great haul, Terra! Very thoughtful and personal items


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Everyone's been royally reaped so far! I am loving all the pictures!


----------



## Terra

When I get excited - I flip my words. You wouldn't believe some of the award-winning combos I've come up with, lol!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Oh my gosh! My victim's package is out for delivery! I forgot to put my card in it telling my screen name, so when my victim posts her gifts then I will reveal myself!


----------



## nhh

Terra said:


> When I get excited - I flip my words. You wouldn't believe some of the award-winning combos I've come up with, lol!


Well at least you don't wet your self like an excited poodle. 

What wonderful gifts too.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Yeah, he is a family favorite. 



Spookilicious mama said:


> *Chocolatechip1979 those are great gifts!!! I especially love that giant rat!!*


----------



## badgirl

BadGirl did a FANTASTIC job. I put her through a bit of hell because we have a community mailbox and the hubby skipped getting mail Monday which tortured my poor reaper. Yesterday, he hauled in this awesome package for me. Couldn't wait to show everyone but of course everyone has to wait for YouTube to upload. Thanks again BadGirl and I'm wearing my new favorite necklace right now   [/QUOTE]

You are so welcome Terra! At least the only thing broken was a thumb---and lord knows you have the ingredients on your "tool of walls" to fix it!  I replace all of the sconces in my foyer with the skeleton hands holding the lanterns each Halloween. So glad you enjoyed it and HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## IshWitch

Well still waiting, but it will wait a little longer now, going over to the daughter's to babysit. 
But will check back on here through my cell, because my victim hasn't posted and their box arrived on Monday. 
I hope they liked it


----------



## mariposa0283

dawnthedead said:


> Just tracked my package and it said it is out for delivery! Someone is getting reaped today! HINT : Maybe they are neighbors to Dorthy and Toto!


is it me?? oh wait, i didnt play in SR 1 

lol


----------



## purpleferrets3

Someones box is waiting for them on their front porch right now


----------



## Mystikgarden

purpleferrets3 said:


> Someones box is waiting for them on their front porch right now


It's not me. I just checked...


----------



## witchymom

Mystikgarden said:


> It's not me. I just checked...


lolol i ran to my porch to check, too!


----------



## Mystikgarden

Well FedEx just passed me by...


----------



## Kelloween

wasn't me either............


----------



## kallie

purpleferrets3 said:


> Someones box is waiting for them on their front porch right now


And if I can just add...purpleferrets3 was my reaper last year and the gift was awesome!! I just decorated my living room with some of the things purpleferrets3 made for me and my heart always feels so warm when I see those things in my spooky set up and think 'my goodness! someone took the time and patience to make me those things just for me!'


----------



## Eviliz

Well, Karma is good to me. I FINALLY got my package shipped today, and when I got home... 

I got reaped!














































Thank you to my Reaper, Croglinvampire!!! I love everything. The hallow-grass is going into a few different props that need it, the skull got purloined for another person's room in our haunt but I get it back for my office on All Saints' Day!! The kitty plates are hidden so they DON'T get stolen, and the spider, I am using it in the bar this year!

Thank you again and again! I looked up the haunt pics and Nightmares on Elm Street looks awesome! Can't wait to see more pics as the big day gets closer.


----------



## GhostTown

purpleferrets3 said:


> Someones box is waiting for them on their front porch right now


Hope it's me. I LOVE YOUR AVATAR. 

I've always wanted a poster of that image.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Eviliz, cool stuff love the skeleton head!
Badgirl, good job on all the gifts, love the tomb sweet tomb with the haunted mansion wallpaper!


----------



## NOWHINING

that bad ehh?



JohnnyAppleseed said:


> You do not want to know what my shipping was....a 25lb package.......all I can say is I'm glad it was for Secret Reaper!


----------



## Shebear1

Okay, I have been struggling all morning and into the afternoon with trying to get the pictures of my reaper gifts on here, but I have finally given up. I am just too excited to wait!!!! My reaper - Greaseballs80 - sent me the most incredible posters for my haunted carnival. Really evil clowns that will look awesome under my blacklight! Even my husband was impressed, and sadly, he is not the biggest fan of Halloween. He basically puts up with it, because I AM TOTALLY INTO HALLOWEEN!

I can't wait to show everyone what fabulous gifts I got, once I can get my pics to post. Stay tuned!


----------



## NOWHINING

I am really glad you like your gifts. My Mom, Silver Lady helped me with the sign and the spell books. Very crafty isn't she? Whew! Now I don't need to worry anymore. I am mad that the clay stopper broke during the shipping though.




kmb123 said:


> Here we go....OMG what is it?! My excitement was getting the best of me but I noticed even more bubble wrap so I tried to contain myself and open it carefully. Hey wait, maybe if I stop and take a shot midway through that will give me 30 seconds to calm down a bit!
> 
> View attachment 129309
> 
> 
> Nope, didn't work....I tore into this bad boy like nobody's business and look what totally frickin' awesome bundle of pure Halloween joy was bestowed upon me. That's right, not a just spell book, not a just skull, not just candles, but all three! What a fantastic prop! I just love it! It's going right on my fireplace mantle!
> 
> View attachment 129310
> 
> 
> And last but not least, here's my favorite old rescue mutt (AKA my 5th child) Hanna who just had to get a look at what all the excitement was about.
> 
> View attachment 129311
> 
> 
> 
> NOWHINING - I cannot thank you enough for such wonderful gifts and all the thought and effort you put into all of them. Sending lots and lots of big fat Halloween hugs your way! You really did make my day!


----------



## Araniella

Stop the presses!!! What exactly is that LED Glitter Spider...I have never seen it...but now, I MUST have it!

Very cool stuff.




Eviliz said:


> Well, Karma is good to me. I FINALLY got my package shipped today, and when I got home...
> 
> I got reaped!
> 
> View attachment 129437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to my Reaper, Croglinvampire!!! I love everything. The hallow-grass is going into a few different props that need it, the skull got purloined for another person's room in our haunt but I get it back for my office on All Saints' Day!! The kitty plates are hidden so they DON'T get stolen, and the spider, I am using it in the bar this year!
> 
> Thank you again and again! I looked up the haunt pics and Nightmares on Elm Street looks awesome! Can't wait to see more pics as the big day gets closer.


----------



## Hearts1003

I WAS REAPED! Thank you Teresa M! I already messaged you a book!


----------



## NOWHINING

keep the pictures coming!!! and I am still waiting!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Araniella said:


> Stop the presses!!! What exactly is that LED Glitter Spider...I have never seen it...but now, I MUST have it!
> 
> Very cool stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eviliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Karma is good to me. I FINALLY got my package shipped today, and when I got home...
> 
> I got reaped!
> 
> View attachment 129437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to my Reaper, Croglinvampire!!! I love everything. The hallow-grass is going into a few different props that need it, the skull got purloined for another person's room in our haunt but I get it back for my office on All Saints' Day!! The kitty plates are hidden so they DON'T get stolen, and the spider, I am using it in the bar this year!
> 
> Thank you again and again! I looked up the haunt pics and Nightmares on Elm Street looks awesome! Can't wait to see more pics as the big day gets closer.
Click to expand...

Me too! What's a glitter spider? What does it look like? Light up? How big? Please a pic of it out of the box !


----------



## Paint It Black

YAY!!! I have been reaped, and all the way from Massachusetts to California! Thank you so much to my secret reaper Davidsdesire, who packed so much into the mailing box, I couldn't believe it. Beginning with a cool letter about the enclosed tricks that she hoped I would find a treat. Boy did I. I got so excited I think I took too many pictures, but my reaper did such a wonderful job, I just wanted to share!

Here's the letter. Check out how it is signed, "Yours eternally," lol:









Then there is this huge shopping bag, which you can bet I will be using for my shopping, maybe all year round.









Next are these ornate/vintage-looking wall hangings that say Happy Halloween:









An adorable picture frame that was wrapped in the hand towel in the next photo:
















The kids are gonna love the M&Ms - candy corn white chocolate and prezel. Hope I can resist, haha.









I am absolutely in love with the metal 3-skeleton candle holder, and the orange votive holders. I see them going on my fireplace mantle this year for sure:









And I also adore this eye-catching pumpkin with the jeweled black cat:


----------



## Spookybella977

Paint it Black-Love your ornate/vintage-looking wall hangings & the frame!!! 

Loving everyone's gifts!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

More photos!!! I realized I was taking individual photos of everything my SR Davidsdesire sent, but each item was special to me. Here are the rest of the pictures. 

OK, now I also find 2 packages of treat bags, 2 spools of shiny spiderweb ribbon, a glow-in-the-dark deck of cards with what looks like Madame Loleta on the cards, and....a GORGEOUS tapestry table runner that I am definately using on the sideboard buffet table in our dining room, like RIGHT NOW!!!









In this last photo you can see the Victorian skeleton hand and the two small skeletons who "peer wistfully over the fence," because as my SR put it, "once you get into the cemetery there isn't any getting out." I loved that Davidsdesire put so much thought into this gift for me.









I just can't thank you enough, Davidsdesire, my new eternal friend from Massachusetts!!! I hope the Great Pumpkin is kind to you too!


----------



## Thesmartmama

I got reaped. well, our receptionist has my package with Halloween tape but I'm in a meeting and can't open it yet. Boo!


----------



## Araniella

That spider picture frame is fantastic! 





Paint It Black said:


> YAY!!! I have been reaped, and all the way from Massachusetts to California! Thank you so much to my secret reaper Davidsdesire, who packed so much into the mailing box, I couldn't believe it. Beginning with a cool letter about the enclosed tricks that she hoped I would find a treat. Boy did I. I got so excited I think I took too many pictures, but my reaper did such a wonderful job, I just wanted to share!
> 
> Here's the letter. Check out how it is signed, "Yours eternally," lol:
> 
> View attachment 129457
> 
> 
> Then there is this huge shopping bag, which you can bet I will be using for my shopping, maybe all year round.
> 
> View attachment 129458
> 
> 
> Next are these ornate/vintage-looking wall hangings that say Happy Halloween:
> 
> View attachment 129465
> 
> 
> An adorable picture frame that was wrapped in the hand towel in the next photo:
> 
> View attachment 129459
> 
> View attachment 129460
> 
> 
> The kids are gonna love the M&Ms - candy corn white chocolate and prezel. Hope I can resist, haha.
> 
> View attachment 129461
> 
> 
> I am absolutely in love with the metal 3-skeleton candle holder, and the orange votive holders. I see them going on my fireplace mantle this year for sure:
> 
> View attachment 129462
> 
> 
> And I also adore this eye-catching pumpkin with the jeweled black cat:
> 
> View attachment 129463


----------



## acfink

I have been REAPED!!!!!!! Thanks you HalloweenCreature everything is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

I thought it was really awesome to receive things from the other side of the country, because there are a lot of items I have never seen around here at all. I was thinking that about the international exchanges as well. Pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## NOWHINING

this is sweet thread ya know?!


----------



## MissMandy

Oooo how exciting. What great gifts everyone!


----------



## Kelloween

Its amazing all the gifts are almost completely different items, with so many people you would think a lot of replicas..that just shows the reapers really put thought into what they sent! Great job everyone!! Now where is mine??


----------



## Hearts1003

My victims package was delivered at 2:04! My victims package was delivered! MY VICTIMS PACKAGE WAS DELIVERED! SHRIEK!


----------



## NOWHINING

Where is mine too!? LOL!



Kelloween said:


> Its amazing all the gifts are almost completely different items, with so many people you would think a lot of replicas..that just shows the reapers really put thought into what they sent! Great job everyone!! Now where is mine??


----------



## kathy2008

Dear Secret Reaper Jinx!
Thank you so much for the great gifts! I'm totally psyched to use everything for my party!  

Here's my goodies with my cat Kashmir looking on in approval, she liked the wine glass jewelry, nice chewy skeletons!


----------



## Kelloween

NOWHINING said:


> Where is mine too!? LOL!


lol, we are among "the forgotten few" ....plus patience is REALLY not my strongest virtue.....


----------



## ALKONOST

kathy2008 said:


> Dear Secret Reaper Jinx!
> Thank you so much for the great gifts! I'm totally psyched to use everything for my party!
> 
> Here's my goodies with my cat Kashmir looking on in approval, she liked the wine glass jewelry, nice chewy skeletons!
> View attachment 129483
> 
> View attachment 129484


Cool gifts! Love the pumpkin. Kashmir is such a pretty kitty... but, she knows this already


----------



## badgirl

Kelloween said:


> Its amazing all the gifts are almost completely different items, with so many people you would think a lot of replicas..that just shows the reapers really put thought into what they sent! Great job everyone!! Now where is mine??


I was just thinking how varied and individualized each gift has been. What a great job all the Reapers have done! Makes waiting for my gift even sweeter torture!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I have been driving myself crazy checking on the status of my package. It's said out for delivery since 8am! Ah!


----------



## The Red Hallows

*Beautifulnightmare... it must not be for me. USPS and FedEx have already been here..... but no package*.


----------



## MissMandy

beautifulnightmare said:


> I have been driving myself crazy checking on the status of my package. It's said out for delivery since 8am! Ah!


Mine said it was at the post office all day then suddenly it was delivered lol. It's never updated properly so try not to worry


----------



## Mystikgarden

beautifulnightmare said:


> I have been driving myself crazy checking on the status of my package. It's said out for delivery since 8am! Ah!


I did the same thing yesterday. I live in Ky and they were in NV, so the timing was way off. It was 9pm my time by the time the package was there on the doorstep.


----------



## purpleferrets3

kallie said:


> And if I can just add...purpleferrets3 was my reaper last year and the gift was awesome!! I just decorated my living room with some of the things purpleferrets3 made for me and my heart always feels so warm when I see those things in my spooky set up and think 'my goodness! someone took the time and patience to make me those things just for me!'


Aww ! You are to sweet! I was so worried too that you wouldnt like what I sent. I Had such a great time making your gifts and also a hard time letting them go lol! Im glad they are well loved in their new home


----------



## beautifulnightmare

My package was delivered! SWEET! Hope my victim is very happy!


----------



## RCIAG

GOT MINE TODAY!! BLACK KITTIES EVERYWHERE!! 

We're off to dinner w/friends soon so I'll take pics later & post 'em!


----------



## purpleferrets3

GhostTown said:


> Hope it's me. I LOVE YOUR AVATAR.
> 
> I've always wanted a poster of that image.


Thanks! Me too. I love Vintage Halloween


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*I got REAPED TODAY oh happy day very happy the boys and I absolutely love our gifts thank you Miss Mandy you truly out did your self





















Aiden wanted to see what all the commotion was about 














will continue



*


----------



## Kelloween

omg , look at the face..what a moment!! soooooo cute!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*As promised just so happy today







she even added goodies for Aiden and Gabriel














Got a awesome wreath
zombie caution sign, cool tombstone candle, Creepy cloth, Halloween magnets, caution tape, bleeding candles, Halloween sounds CD, home made blood  Local item Hot chopped peppers mmmm  and two goodie bags for the boys which they love went strait to the slime. 
thank you again Miss Mandy 

*


----------



## Paint It Black

moonwitchkitty, that one photo of your son holding the reaped sign is PRICELESS


----------



## moonwitchkitty

that's his scary face


----------



## MissMandy

Yay! So glad you got it and y'all liked everything  Thank GOD that blood didn't leak or anything! I was so worried about that!


----------



## greaseballs80

Shebear1...I'm glad you love the posters...but there's still more to come. Arriving by Saturday


----------



## hauntfordad

As most of you i was giddy with excitment when i arrived home from work tonight and saw a box on my porch. I gave my secret reaper i big task to find things to go with my theme of Bettlejuice, but she rose to the challenge and I love everything!!!!! She also stalked me on Pinterest and made me something. LOVE IT!!! Thanks Jenscats5














Jen where did you find the cloth pictures of the movie scenes?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

MissMandy said:


> Yay! So glad you got it and y'all liked everything  Thank GOD that blood didn't leak or anything! I was so worried about that!


no chance of that you packed it all in pretty good, never had a wreath before going to find something to hang it up with its so cool  you out did your self probably already said thank you too many times now but THANK YOU love it


----------



## jenscats5

hauntfordad said:


> As most of you i was giddy with excitment when i arrived home from work tonight and saw a box on my porch. I gave my secret reaper i big task to find things to go with my theme of Bettlejuice, but she rose to the challenge and I love everything!!!!! She also stalked me on Pinterest and made me something. LOVE IT!!! Thanks Jenscats5
> View attachment 129512
> View attachment 129513
> 
> 
> Jen where did you find the cloth pictures of the movie scenes?


Hey there!! I'm SO glad you liked everything!!! Honestly, I was worried! LOL

I had the cloth screens made for you - I have a friend who prints fabrics and had them made custom!!! I thought you could maybe put them in your windows.....Yay! I'm glad you like everything!


----------



## Eviliz

beautifulnightmare said:


> Me too! What's a glitter spider? What does it look like? Light up? How big? Please a pic of it out of the box !


Here ya go! According to the package it's 12"









Here it is just out of the package. The big one is the spider, the smaller one is instructions and u-shaped stakes to stick it to the ground.








It's covered with that big round glitter as well as the smaller 'dust' glitter. Super sparkly! (now so is my desk lol) You stick the legs in the holes...








Plug it in and Blammo! Light-up spider.
















It is very bright! Those LEDs are great.


----------



## MissMandy

moonwitchkitty said:


> no chance of that you packed it all in pretty good, never had a wreath before going to find something to hang it up with its so cool  you out did your self probably already said thank you too many times now but THANK YOU love it


You're welcome  I'm glad you like the wreath. I still have a big black ring in the grass from spray painting it LOL. Oh and the blood is 100% edible. Not that you'd want to eat it by the spoonful or anything lol but there's nothing toxic in it.



You did a great job on that theme, Jenscat! 
And that light up spider is so cool!


----------



## witchy46

I love all the gifts but I really like that light up spider!!! WOW!!!! I should be reaped soon, I hope!!!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Just went and checked my porch. Nope, nuthin. Still waiting!


----------



## Dead_Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> *I got REAPED TODAY oh happy day very happy the boys and I absolutely love our gifts thank you Miss Mandy you truly out did your self
> View attachment 129498
> 
> View attachment 129499
> 
> View attachment 129500
> 
> Aiden wanted to see what all the commotion was about
> View attachment 129501
> 
> View attachment 129502
> 
> will continue
> 
> 
> 
> *


What a cutie! lol


----------



## sumrtym

Well, I hit the SR jackpot! My SR was lmz319 (which, btw, I suspected from your first taunting Children of the Corn letter plus looking who had been on my profile). However, you threw me with the Florida one and I got a lot less sure!  I so missed the 319 on the newspaper you added in that 2nd letter. And yes, the KC letter arrived today and I opened it before the main package! 

Pictures are as follows:

Here is the box. Cute decorations all around, including the Great Pumpkin, and things related to me (forum art, black cat and pumpkins, etc):









Started off by reading the enclosed letter. I found out this was her first attempt at crafting either of the two candles and they turned out amazing! In fact, she's now making some for herself.  Both of the candle types were things I really wanted and I can't believe you actually made / sent both, especially not having done either before! In addition, thank you for the included color changing tea lights, as I didn't have any and they really do look good inside of the face candles. In addition, besides 2 creepy face candles and 4 PVC candles, I got a neat paper table tent / luminary that even the gf chimed in and said "That's really well done," commemorating the 2012 SR gift exchange, a cherry tootsie pop spider (how did you know cherry was my favorite???), a zombie outbreak response team cup & sticker, and a little pumpkin jar with some candy enclosed. Pictures of it all:









And here are a couple with how the face candles look while sitting on my witch candlestick stands I bought last year:









Again, lmz319, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! You're the best!!!!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

@Sumrtym- OMG!!! I love those candles. Lucky Lucky Lucky!!


----------



## MissMandy

Those candles came out awesome! And I love the zombie outbreak cup.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

@Sumrtym- OMG!!! Those candles are awesome!! Lucky Lucky Lucky!!


----------



## lmz319

sumrtym said:


> Again, lmz319, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! You're the best!!!!


YAY!!! You are so very welcome!! So glad you got the letters in order, and before the package at least!. =) I LOVE the face candles on the stands!!! I was so afraid they would be too wide, I know the examples you posted were made from paper towel rolls and mine were made from larger cylinders. 

I had so much fun working on your projects. And yes, liked them so much I have to do some more for myself. It was almost a struggle to give them up. =)


----------



## badgirl

Chocolatechip1979 said:


> @Sumrtym- OMG!!! I love those candles. Lucky Lucky Lucky!!


Me too! I just might have to make some of those


----------



## Killamira

We have been REAPED!!!! Our SR is the fabulous multi talented Bella Betty. Much love went into her crafts, and she did an amazing Job reaping! When we opened our first of two packages I was so overcome with joy! Our theme this year is Monster movie themed, and in addition of our outdoors haunt, we are decorating the insides for our first official party. The handmade Marquee is brilliant and just pure awesomeness. It's above and beyond what we ever could imagine from our SR and I feel like we were so spoiled. (few lights were damaged in shipping, but easily fixed) The raised treats plate is so lovely and hand painted, The fabric is absolutely beautiful, a candelabra for next to the marquee (great idea!) with beautiful candles to boot! She even included a kettle and some kettle corn for our guests! How thoughtful  Also I had mentioned I was really getting into the owl thing this year and received some great owl silhouettes, owl and cat tea light set (fab!) And oh my goodness the cutest owl kitchen towels! HOW did you know I love kitchen towels??!! <3 I bake and am working on opening my own bakery. And last but most crafty and wonderful, a pair of skull earrings Bella herself made that are to die for! Also just to note, a great box for the kiddos to check out and play in. You Bella were are first and ever to be forgotten!


----------



## Haunted Nana

sumrtym said:


> Well, I hit the SR jackpot! My SR was lmz319 (which, btw, I suspected from your first taunting Children of the Corn letter plus looking who had been on my profile). However, you through me with the Florida one and I got a lot less sure!  I so missed the 319 on the newspaper you added in that 2nd letter. And yes, the KC letter arrived today and I opened it before the main package!
> 
> Pictures are as follows:
> 
> Here is the box. Cute decorations all around, including the Great Pumpkin, and things related to me (forum art, black cat and pumpkins, etc):
> 
> View attachment 129532
> 
> 
> Started off by reading the enclosed letter. I found out this was her first attempt at crafting either of the two candles and they turned out amazing! In fact, she's now making some for herself.  Both of the candle types were things I really wanted and I can't believe you actually made / sent both, especially not having done either before! In addition, thank you for the included color changing tea lights, as I didn't have any and they really do look good inside of the face candles. In addition, besides 2 creepy face candles and 4 PVC candles, I got a neat paper table tent / luminary that even the gf chimed in and said "That's really well done," commemorating the 2012 SR gift exchange, a cherry tootsie pop spider (how did you know cherry was my favorite???), a zombie outbreak response team cup & sticker, and a little pumpkin jar with some candy enclosed. Pictures of it all:
> 
> View attachment 129538
> 
> 
> And here are a couple with how the face candles look while sitting on my witch candlesticks I bought last year:
> 
> View attachment 129596
> 
> 
> Again, lmz319, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! You're the best!!!!


WOw I love all your stuff especially the Face candles they are amazing I WANT THEM!!.LOL


----------



## Haunted Nana

lmz319 said:


> YAY!!! You are so very welcome!! So glad you got the letters in order, and before the package at least!. =) I LOVE the face candles on the stands!!! I was so afraid they would be too wide, I know the examples you posted were made from paper towel rolls and mine were made from larger cylinders.
> 
> I had so much fun working on your projects. And yes, liked them so much I have to do some more for myself. It was almost a struggle to give them up. =)


Imz please tell me how you made the face candles. I love them . Your a great reaper and Sumrtym is very lucky.


----------



## lmz319

Haunted Nana said:


> Imz please tell me how you made the face candles. I love them . Your a great reaper and Sumrtym is very lucky.


Thank you!!!

I made them similar to the PVC candles, just cut faces in a solid cardboard tube, applied paper clay mix to the outside, added the hot glue, painted & sealed. Actually, I am thinking of doing a tutorial. I took step by step photos, just need to type it all up. =)


----------



## Haunted Nana

lmz319 said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I made them similar to the PVC candles, just cut faces in a solid cardboard tube, applied paper clay mix to the outside, added the hot glue, painted & sealed. Actually, I am thinking of doing a tutorial. I took step by step photos, just need to type it all up. =)


OH oh OH OOOOOOOOOOOOOH Please Please Please DO a tutorial PLEEEEEEEEASE . Opps I think that was me begging.LOL


----------



## lmz319

Haunted Nana said:


> OH oh OH OOOOOOOOOOOOOH Please Please Please DO a tutorial PLEEEEEEEEASE . Opps I think that was me begging.LOL


lol I'd be happy to. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

AHHHH OMG OMG OMG!!! It’s official I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!! I have died and gone to victim heaven! And that’s a complete understatement, I couldn’t have gotten anything/ anyone better than this (no offense to the other reapers! ) and it means more to me than you may think. With that being said, I will proceed with all of the goodies and reveal my reaper at the end. As much credit is ado, I could never say thank you enough to her!!! 

First off I want to say that never in a million years would I have guessed that someone whom I’ve never met would put so much thought, consideration, and heart into thinking about me, and creating things based on a paragraph. My sweet sweet reaper has gone ABOVE AND BEYOND any and all expectations of the SR!!! I had an idea of who it was from my teaser letter, lol see the stalking does go both ways! 

Sorry this is going to be very long as I can barely contain my excitement!!! So I arrive home from work and my father in-law has me and my husband walk down to the garage where he put the box in his trunk. Upon opening the trunk I see this beautifully painted box! 













What a beautifully hand-painted bow!

So I eagerly open up the box...













A zombie attack you say? YES PLEASE!  

At this point, I was shaking because I was so excited. My husband was so excited he was bouncing and squealing like a little kid on christmas but even better because it's HALLOWEEN!  







Upon opening the box, we see a plethora of gifts and goodies all beautifully wrapped, and what's this...a coffin?!?!?  Soon, you'll see what lies in the coffin, or is that coffins?!?


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Alright my forum peeps! Check out my Fabulous Secret Reaper Gift from my Fabulous Reaper Beautifulnightmare! She did an amazing job! I posted what she gave me earlier so here is the pic. Thank you Beautifulnightmare!!
*


----------



## BewitchingHalloween

These are amazing!! this was my first yr to have a victim and I feel like mine got the short end of a pumpkin stem!  I had no idea what people normally do or send. but I will know for next yr!


----------



## Araniella

ooooOOOOO aaaaHHHHH! Pretty . Love it..must hunt it down! Thanks for the pics





Eviliz said:


> Here ya go! According to the package it's 12"
> 
> View attachment 129516
> 
> 
> Here it is just out of the package. The big one is the spider, the smaller one is instructions and u-shaped stakes to stick it to the ground.
> View attachment 129519
> 
> 
> It's covered with that big round glitter as well as the smaller 'dust' glitter. Super sparkly! (now so is my desk lol) You stick the legs in the holes...
> View attachment 129524
> 
> 
> Plug it in and Blammo! Light-up spider.
> View attachment 129526
> 
> 
> View attachment 129528
> 
> 
> It is very bright! Those LEDs are great.
> View attachment 129521


----------



## Haunted Nana

lmz319 said:


> lol I'd be happy to. I'll keep you posted.


 Thanks IMZ  I know the grand daughters will love them. They love halloween as much as I do expecially the 7 year old she is really getting into doing crafts with me.


----------



## MissMandy

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Alright my forum peeps! Check out my Fabulous Secret Reaper Gift from my Fabulous Reaper Beautifulnightmare! She did an amazing job! I posted what she gave me earlier so here is the pic. Thank you Beautifulnightmare!!
> *


That doll is so cool!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

At this point, my jaw dropped and if I was smiling any bigger you'd be able to see my skull haha Everything was individually wrapped and was aboslutely GORGEOUS!







So, we unwrapped and OOH'd and AHHH'd and OH MA GAWWWDDDD! At everything that was in the box, I even got teary I was so excited!! He's the whole haul AHH!!! 







OK wait!, not only is there one coffin, nope, not two even, but FOUR coffins!!! I'll give you a closer look into these puppies!! But, you must wait! 
Here's a list of all the wonderful things included in this box o' goodies 







-A beautiful vase with black roses with spiders in it 













-I also got some eyeballs, zombie caution tape, bloody gauze (I was just about to buy some this weekend!), a double feature movie yay!!, grow your own brain, a picture frame with me and my hubby zombified! Which I have no idea how she got, sneaky sneaky! haha Some delicious candy- mmmm boogers! A large snake and spider, a zombie feeding area sign, and a bib that says "Jody loves me best!", hmm....what could that be for?


----------



## blacksc

Well I have broken my reaper virginity. Thanks very much to my reaper who still remains a mystery. I received a flower pot full of guts and body parts oozing over the edge! Who ever built this, THANK YOU very much I LOVE it!!!!!!! I will posts if I figure out how to do it from my iPad.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

SO finally I will give you a closer look into these beautiful coffins!! Each one has it's own creative poem (WOW!!) on what lies inside 






Wait, is this what I think it is?!? AHH YES!! ZOMBIE BABIES!!!!



















































and last but not least...













I was and am completely blown away by these! Ok, I thought hm maybe one baby, but FOUR?!? Wow! And they are complete perfection.

Ok, so now I bet you are all wondering who made and gave this AMAZING gift?!? The one and only Kmb123!!! She has done such an amazing job and I sent her a book of a thank you. I have been left speechless! I have to admit, I looked back at some of the posts she made on the official SR thread saying that this is her first year. FIRST YEAR?!?!? You would have never guessed that this was her first year reaping. Everything was so beautifully packed and she had put so much thought and consideration into my whole gift. She crafted and made things for me that are just absolute perfection! She had told me to open the coffin last from the picture above and I did and was totally blown away. She wrote me an amazing poem to go with everything but I don't have a picture because my camera died  Thank you again Kmb123!! You are truly amazing!!! Sending tons of thank you and halloween hugs your way!! 

I had already put the bib to good use 






Hailey had to try it on first but just to make sure her sister wasn't jealous...






Marilyn also tried it on


----------



## witchy46

Everyone made out like bandits!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows

Wow... just wow.


----------



## MissMandy

Those dolls and the presentation are amazing!


----------



## frogkid11

OMG!!! KMB123 - what a fantastic job on the reaper gifts!!! Those zombie babies are phenominal - you need to share more of your talent with the rest of us here.


----------



## Killamira

Here is the Marquee all lit up! /squeal!


----------



## Araniella

Oh. Wow. There are no words for the dolls! With their own packaging as well! Amazing. (Of course I'm partial to Atheist Annie)


----------



## moonwitchkitty

all the reapers did wonderful jobs these are just amazing congrats all!!


----------



## MissMandy

Killamira said:


> Here is the Marquee all lit up! /squeal!
> 
> View attachment 129630


Ok, now that is really cool!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

I am so happy to say my Reaper revealed herself today so I can give her the credit she deserves for my wonderful gift I posted yesterday after being Reaped! Thank you halloweenscreamqueen!!! I love the new addition to my Halloween family. All day my mind was running with ideas for my spider nest this year!


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Ooohhh I want one, I want one!! This is so wonderful! What a great idea and beautifully made. Your Reaper did great.
And your party idea sounds amazing...I might steal your idea for next year!




Killamira said:


> Here is the Marquee all lit up! /squeal!
> 
> View attachment 129630


----------



## lmz319

We have some extremely talented people here! Everyone's gifts are amazing!


----------



## ajbanz

Everyone's gifts are amazing. Such talent, thought, and consideration has gone into each gift.

Note to my reaper. You have my work address and we are closing the office for a seminar tommorrow, sooooooo..... my package can't be delivered. The delivery people all know me well and I'm sure they will re-deliver on Friday. However, I'm not there on Friday, sooooo...... I will get it Monday.


----------



## Teresa M

Hearts1003 said:


> I WAS REAPED! Thank you Teresa M! I already messaged you a book!


I am so glad that you like it all! Your book was very sweet; thank you.


----------



## Bella Betty

Killamira,

I'm so glad that everything arrived in good shape. I expected that some of the lights would have to be reinserted--shipping companies can be a bit rough on boxes. I'm also glad that the rest made it in good shape. It was my pleasure to make items for you and yours----I'm just sooooo happy that you like them. Like most of us SR's, I was concerned that you would be disappointed, it's wonderful to know that you are not. With regards to the Owl tea towels, I love kitchen linens so I just run with the idea that everybody loves kitchen linens! Good luck with the bakery  It's funny, as a chef I love to cook but don't like to bake much--I guess it's all that scientific precision required and the relinquishing of control and trusting the oven to do the work!

For those of you who do not craft, build, sculpt, sew or create, it does not matter---all of us who participate in this event do so because we love to get a package that can get our Halloween spirits going! Everyone appreciates that someone is willing to shop, craft, create, etc for someone that they don't know and then send it off at whatever cost to wherever just to brighten someone's Halloween Day!


----------



## katshead42

Terra said:


> Oh yes! Watch my reaping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the pictures of all the flat-out *cool *goodies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BadGirl did a FANTASTIC job. I put her through a bit of hell because we have a community mailbox and the hubby skipped getting mail Monday which tortured my poor reaper. Yesterday, he hauled in this awesome package for me. Couldn't wait to show everyone but of course everyone has to wait for YouTube to upload. Thanks again BadGirl and I'm wearing my new favorite necklace right now


"tomb sweet tomb" that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## sikntwizted

Gather round kiddies, and let me show you how to "win" at a reaping!

Had a terrible night at work last night. Went to sleep at noon today. Woke up to giggling kids and this 










I've been reaped. By Terra!

With a little help, I openned it and found this



















When openned revealed awesomeness




























How sweet is that?! Pure awesomeness. Been so tied up with deaths in the family and working extra to help my unemployed parents that I actually have done nothing new for this year. So much more than what I could have ever asked for. My stones are nowhere near as nice as this thing. And the extra "parts" are great. Thanks sista!

This people, is winning the lottery, uh, reaping!


----------



## Haunted Nana

sikntwizted said:


> Gather round kiddies, and let me show you how to "win" at a reaping!
> 
> Had a terrible night at work last night. Went to sleep at noon today. Woke up to giggling kids and this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reaped. By Terra!
> 
> With a little help, I openned it and found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When openned revealed awesomeness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How sweet is that?! Pure awesomeness. Been so tied up with deaths in the family and working extra to help my unemployed parents that I actually have done nothing new for this year. So much more than what I could have ever asked for. My stones are nowhere near as nice as this thing. And the extra "parts" are great. Thanks sista!
> 
> This people, is winning the lottery, uh, reaping!


That made think of one of the gory movies my husband used to watch . "Here's Johnny" LOL WOw fantastic job on tombstone and estra parts Terra


----------



## katshead42

Haunted Nana said:


> That made think of one of the gory movies my husband used to watch . "Here's Johnny" LOL WOw fantastic job on tombstone and estra parts Terra


Wow the detail on that piece is amazing! Great job reaper.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

So , I was reaped today and since mine left to parts unknown this past Monday I can post my pics....although I do not know who my reaper is....hmmmmmm....










A new stone from my reapers personal collection, I am honored! My wife loves the black roses, especially sine they are just opening buds! And of course a home haunter always, always needs more creepy cloth. Especially since we are revising our entry way plan for the front door this year! Bonus is the skull and the skull card!










This little evil dude is my favorite! Can't wait to see him in the cemetery terrorizing the undead this Halloween eve! Gotta see what he looks like lit by black light!










Obviously my reaper is a little disturbed, including these Canadian artifacts! My northern neighbor, maybe two hours from me....who could it be?!










My wife is already beginning to make skull ice cubes using this baby! 

Thank you secret reaper, now I just ned to know who you really are?!


----------



## nhh

OMG that stone from Terra is amazing. That is so completely freaky and totally awesome. sikntwisted you did win the reaper lottery.

My comments on everyone's gifts still remains the same. Awesome!!!! Everything is so awesome!


----------



## Spookerstar

lmz319 said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I made them similar to the PVC candles, just cut faces in a solid cardboard tube, applied paper clay mix to the outside, added the hot glue, painted & sealed. Actually, I am thinking of doing a tutorial. I took step by step photos, just need to type it all up. =)


Yes! Please post a tutorial!


----------



## Hearts1003

johnnyappleseed said:


> so , i was reaped today and since mine left to parts unknown this past monday i can post my pics....although i do not know who my reaper is....hmmmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a new stone from my reapers personal collection, i am honored! My wife loves the black roses, especially sine they are just opening buds! And of course a home haunter always, always needs more creepy cloth. Especially since we are revising our entry way plan for the front door this year! Bonus is the skull and the skull card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this little evil dude is my favorite! Can't wait to see him in the cemetery terrorizing the undead this halloween eve! Gotta see what he looks like lit by black light!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obviously my reaper is a little disturbed, including these canadian artifacts! My northern neighbor, maybe two hours from me....who could it be?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wife is already beginning to make skull ice cubes using this baby!
> 
> Thank you secret reaper, now i just ned to know who you really are?!


i want one of those rats!


----------



## Tannasgach

sikntwizted said:


> Gather round kiddies, and let me show you how to "win" at a reaping!
> 
> Had a terrible night at work last night. Went to sleep at noon today. Woke up to giggling kids and this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reaped. By Terra!
> 
> With a little help, I openned it and found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When openned revealed awesomeness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How sweet is that?! Pure awesomeness. Been so tied up with deaths in the family and working extra to help my unemployed parents that I actually have done nothing new for this year. So much more than what I could have ever asked for. My stones are nowhere near as nice as this thing. And the extra "parts" are great. Thanks sista!
> 
> This people, is winning the lottery, uh, reaping!


Incredibly awesome stone Terra!!! Is that a mask creeping through or did you carve that?! I'm a huge admirer of all your stones and keep secretly hoping that one year you'll be my SR and make me an amazing witchy tombstone. hmmm........if you ever get really bored, have a free afternoon (or weeks) and just happen to have some extra styro laying around........................
Again, outstanding craftmanship Terra!


----------



## Zombiesmash

I came home from vacation today to discover I had been reaped! Yay! I haven't opened it yet because it's midnight and I work tomorrow, but I will open it as soon as I get home and post pics.

Responsibilities, Ugh!!


----------



## hallorenescene

chocolate chip, what an adorable little girl and a cute dog. nice gifts
sum, give kmb a breather, she had to open the gifts yt. lol.
moonwitch, you're going to have to get a two sised frame for those 2 pics. too cute.
cute kids sik. and that stone is to die for. awesome job terra.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

BewitchingHalloween said:


> These are amazing!! this was my first yr to have a victim and I feel like mine got the short end of a pumpkin stem!  I had no idea what people normally do or send. but I will know for next yr!


I hate to say it but I'm with you on this one, all I can say bewitchingHalloween is we live and learn and will be better SR next year.


----------



## davidsdesire

Paint It Black said:


> More photos!!! I realized I was taking individual photos of everything my SR Davidsdesire sent, but each item was special to me. Here are the rest of the pictures.
> 
> OK, now I also find 2 packages of treat bags, 2 spools of shiny spiderweb ribbon, a glow-in-the-dark deck of cards with what looks like Madame Loleta on the cards, and....a GORGEOUS tapestry table runner that I am definately using on the sideboard buffet table in our dining room, like RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> View attachment 129466
> 
> 
> In this last photo you can see the Victorian skeleton hand and the two small skeletons who "peer wistfully over the fence," because as my SR put it, "once you get into the cemetery there isn't any getting out." I loved that Davidsdesire put so much thought into this gift for me.
> 
> View attachment 129467
> 
> 
> I just can't thank you enough, Davidsdesire, my new eternal friend from Massachusetts!!! I hope the Great Pumpkin is kind to you too!


you are soooo welcome. It was such fun putting this together.  Glad you liked it. 

I can't wait for next year...bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## kallie

purpleferrets3 said:


> Aww ! You are to sweet! I was so worried too that you wouldnt like what I sent. I Had such a great time making your gifts and also a hard time letting them go lol! Im glad they are well loved in their new home


 yeah, that spell book is so kick ass I was wondering how you did let it go! I love it. It was my most favorite!!!


----------



## Terra

BewitchingHalloween said:


> These are amazing!! this was my first yr to have a victim and I feel like mine got the short end of a pumpkin stem!  I had no idea what people normally do or send. but I will know for next yr!


DO NOT FEEL BAD! Just getting one Halloween treat from someone would make my day. Getting these gifts (of any kind) brings Halloween into your life in a really fun way. When you get a bonanza of gifts it's more like winning the raffle ticket also. Some of us get it and some of us don't. But don't feel in any way that if we got a regular gift we feel cheated. It's more the giving than the receiving anyway. 

Sikntwizted, yeah - you got it! Those intestines were a hoot to make. Don't feel like you have to display them next to the tombstone. I just had some extra Great Stuff and Blood and thought they'd be funny scattered among the packing popcorn, lol! I want to thank you again for having 'gore' as a like. What a fun challenge to make a gory prop. Before I knew it - I was getting carried away with the blood - as you saw. Sorry that the idea of the bloody hand prints stick to each other on that tablecloth. Learned a lesson about that type of blood - must use on cloth - not plastic. 

That is indeed a mask that was used for the face. You might recognize him: http://www.trickortreatstudios.com/ghastly_ghoul_full_head_halloween_mask.html Had to repaint him but got back to close of the original. Also I didn't spend that much on him. Got him a Transworld the debut year of that company. They were practically giving them away.


----------



## sikntwizted

Well, It's perfect Terra! Thanks again!

And Bewitching, I bombed last year too. Much better this time around. (Ask Disembodiedvoice)


----------



## Lisaloo

kmz123, I absolutely adore those baby dolls. They are exquisite! You are certainly very talented. 

All of these gifts have just been great! I love this thread!


----------



## Terra

Wanted to show BadGirl how perfect the lantern and picture she gave me looks on the peg wall - otherwise known as the "Tool of Walls":


----------



## doto

I was blacksc's reaper and blacksc has given me permission to post a little video of the prop I sent for the secret reaper exchange. blacksc mentioned he wanted gore and or zombies so this is what I created for him.


----------



## byondbzr

Doto, wow, love that gory flowerpot! Very unique and creepy!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Terra said:


> Wanted to show BadGirl how perfect the lantern and picture she gave me looks on the peg wall - otherwise known as the "Tool of Walls":


I LOVE the hand with the lantern, looks like something I am going to have to try to make  

What a great thread! I really shows off everyone's talent and gives such a vast variety of all the differences in halloween preferences! I just want to make it all lol Congrats everyone


----------



## trentsketch

Anyone who feels inadequate about their gift needs to realize something: a lot of these elaborate gifts were put together with inexpensive materials. A lot of this stuff comes from Michaels or Dollar Tree. They're just dolled up with hot glue, clay, and some paint. Besides, the exchange of gifts at all is far more meaningful than whatever you receive or send out. You send what you can and just have fun.


----------



## hallorenescene

terra, thanks for posting that video, i think you started a trend. and i love what you gave sik. wow. and doto, cool video, and a very nice prop. i don't like gory, but i would make an exception there, i really like that. all the gifts have been amazing.


----------



## snigglez

SOMEONE IS GETTING REAPED TODAY

Your Item's Status All sorting has been completed at the delivery unit for today's deliveries at 8:45 am on September 20, 2012 TO: ... LIKE I WAS GOING TO SAY WHERE ITS GOING


----------



## Aaaprn

For me, the best part of secret reaper is seeing how the Reaper creatively adapts their own talents to the Reep-ee's tastes. Great job from so many!


----------



## jenscats5

Aaaprn said:


> For me, the best part of secret reaper is seeing how the Reaper creatively adapts their own talents to the Reep-ee's tastes. Great job from so many!


I agree!! This site has some incredibly talented people!!



doto said:


> I was blacksc's reaper and blacksc has given me permission to post a little video of the prop I sent for the secret reaper exchange. blacksc mentioned he wanted gore and or zombies so this is what I created for him.


Doto - I LOVE this!!! I may have to make one myself!!!!!! Great gift!!


----------



## IshWitch

lmz319 said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I made them similar to the PVC candles, just cut faces in a solid cardboard tube, applied paper clay mix to the outside, added the hot glue, painted & sealed. Actually, I am thinking of doing a tutorial. I took step by step photos, just need to type it all up. =)


YES! Please do!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

trentsketch said:


> Anyone who feels inadequate about their gift needs to realize something: a lot of these elaborate gifts were put together with inexpensive materials. A lot of this stuff comes from Michaels or Dollar Tree. They're just dolled up with hot glue, clay, and some paint. Besides, the exchange of gifts at all is far more meaningful than whatever you receive or send out. You send what you can and just have fun.


well said.


----------



## IshWitch

nhh said:


> OMG that stone from Terra is amazing. That is so completely freaky and totally awesome. sikntwisted you did win the reaper lottery.
> 
> My comments on everyone's gifts still remains the same. Awesome!!!! Everything is so awesome!


What she said!!!
I am so so so trying to catch up and my remarks would be so far behind, but I am trying! LOL!
Everything has been truly amazing!


----------



## offmymeds

I KNOW!! I get so caught up in all the pictures and comments, and the whole time I'm looking, in my head i'm going " oh damn that's cute or Oh good lord i need one of those" etc!!

This is soooo much FUN!!


----------



## dawnthedead

Just tracked my victims package and it was delivered yesterday! I hope they loved their gifts!


----------



## hallorenescene

mine gets delivered tomorrow according to the tracking. yippee
and i'm still waiting


----------



## DebBDeb

*I can't figure out what's worse ... waiting for your gift or waiting for your Vic to receive their gift. I think it's waiting for your Vic to receive their gift ... *


----------



## Windborn

I have to admit my second victim will be getting a bit more now that I have been challanged by these other awesome boxes!


----------



## mayleth

DebBDeb said:


> *I can't figure out what's worse ... waiting for your gift or waiting for your Vic to receive their gift. I think it's waiting for your Vic to receive their gift ... *


I agree, it's definitely waiting for your Vic that's harder. You put so much work and thought into these gifts and you really hope they like it.


----------



## sikntwizted

DebBDeb said:


> *I can't figure out what's worse ... waiting for your gift or waiting for your Vic to receive their gift. I think it's waiting for your Vic to receive their gift ... *


Also agree. It's that "I hope they like it" thing that kept bugging me this year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

sikntwizted said:


> Also agree. It's that "I hope they like it" thing that kept bugging me this year.


agreed as well...i lost track of time and felt rushed...that won't happen on round 2.


----------



## doto

I have never made anything gory before my gift to blacksc and was quite nervous about it. I tracked the shipment throughout the day it was to be delivered and it was returned to the depot. Day 2 I watched all day and it appeared to be returned to the depot again, and then later signed for by blacksc. Then the delay in waiting to see if he posted, and whether it was positive. The stress is greater than receiving for sure.


----------



## Hearts1003

DebBDeb said:


> *I can't figure out what's worse ... waiting for your gift or waiting for your Vic to receive their gift. I think it's waiting for your Vic to receive their gift ... *


I completely agree!


----------



## The Red Hallows

DebBDeb said:


> *I can't figure out what's worse ... waiting for your gift or waiting for your Vic to receive their gift. I think it's waiting for your Vic to receive their gift ... *


* Ooooh, I know. Having your gift delivered but no response saying they got it. Then you start to worry if they really got it or not. Just ask Ghouliet. *

*  <hugs> to anybody who needs one. It will be all right... and if not.... Bethene has some awesome flying monkeys. *


----------



## purpleferrets3

I was just REAPED!!! Its sitting on my dining room table in all its glory taunting me. I really want to open it but I promised my kiddo's I'd wait for them .Counting down til schools out.


----------



## Kelloween

I am going to pretend I'm not waiting...then maybe it will show up...


----------



## witchymom

clownseatpeople senT me the bestest gift! 

I LOVE IT 

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! 

I got the MOST awesome Pvc candles - THEY ARE PURPLE GLITTER! AND THE GLITTER DOESN'T COME OFF EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!! And when i realized the little lights for them CHANGE COLORS- I literally squealed like a pig! LOLOLOL

I also got a great little strobe light and LED battery powered purple and orange lights that will be PERFECT for my street number sign out at the end of the driveway! 

And i giggled like a school girl when I saw the Charlie Brown notepad! I am not kidding when i say that my list for the store that i have for tomorrow is going to be rewritten on my new paper!!!!!!!!!!! 

And then there was the cutest little bud vase that I probably won't use for Halloween- but will most DEFINITELY use for buds i clip from my garden each summer! 

EVERYTHING IS PERFECT! THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH!!!! 

here's the whole gift








the AWESOME candles!!!! 









my charlie brown great pumpkin notepad!









and let there be light!!!!!!!! 









And the note she sent! 









I really couldnt be happier THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE EVERYTHING!


----------



## GhostTown

120 HEURES, that's good.


----------



## DebBDeb

The Red Hallows said:


> * Ooooh, I know. Having your gift delivered but no response saying they got it. Then you start to worry if they really got it or not. Just ask Ghouliet. *


*Or me ... you could ask me that question, too.*


----------



## The Red Hallows

DebBDeb said:


> *Or me ... you could ask me that question, too.*


<*hugs*>



_ *So, am I allowed to copy pictures of the things I like and just paste it into the likes/dislike thread? * _


----------



## witchy46

I guess, I'm getting nothing for ....Halloween, cuz I've been nothing but bad!!!


----------



## Araniella

Love those candles! They give great color.




witchymom said:


> clownseatpeople senT me the bestest gift!
> 
> I LOVE IT
> 
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!
> 
> I got the MOST awesome Pvc candles - THEY ARE PURPLE GLITTER! AND THE GLITTER DOESN'T COME OFF EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!! And when i realized the little lights for them CHANGE COLORS- I literally squealed like a pig! LOLOLOL
> 
> I also got a great little strobe light and LED battery powered purple and orange lights that will be PERFECT for my street number sign out at the end of the driveway!
> 
> And i giggled like a school girl when I saw the Charlie Brown notepad! I am not kidding when i say that my list for the store that i have for tomorrow is going to be rewritten on my new paper!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And then there was the cutest little bud vase that I probably won't use for Halloween- but will most DEFINITELY use for buds i clip from my garden each summer!
> 
> EVERYTHING IS PERFECT! THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH!!!!
> 
> here's the whole gift
> View attachment 129772
> 
> 
> the AWESOME candles!!!!
> 
> View attachment 129773
> 
> 
> my charlie brown great pumpkin notepad!
> 
> View attachment 129774
> 
> 
> and let there be light!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 129775
> 
> 
> And the note she sent!
> 
> View attachment 129776
> 
> 
> I really couldnt be happier THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE EVERYTHING!


----------



## killerhaunts

OK here's my pics > > > 
the box arrives!









the haul!









detail of the awesome pictures in spectacular frames!









twins playing with the goodies. they especially loved the squeaky rats!









he liked the thumb best!









eldest got creative with the candelabra










Thank you for everything Chocolatechip1979! I have a place for everything in this year's haunt!! My eldest begged to put up the spiderwebs immediately and then quickly confiscated the smaller gooey ratlings for her own!


----------



## Dead_Girl

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> SO finally I will give you a closer look into these beautiful coffins!! Each one has it's own creative poem (WOW!!) on what lies inside
> View attachment 129617
> Wait, is this what I think it is?!? AHH YES!! ZOMBIE BABIES!!!!
> View attachment 129625
> View attachment 129618
> 
> View attachment 129619
> View attachment 129626
> View attachment 129620
> 
> View attachment 129621
> View attachment 129627
> View attachment 129622
> 
> and last but not least...
> View attachment 129623
> View attachment 129624
> 
> I was and am completely blown away by these! Ok, I thought hm maybe one baby, but FOUR?!? Wow! And they are complete perfection.
> 
> Ok, so now I bet you are all wondering who made and gave this AMAZING gift?!? The one and only Kmb123!!! She has done such an amazing job and I sent her a book of a thank you. I have been left speechless! I have to admit, I looked back at some of the posts she made on the official SR thread saying that this is her first year. FIRST YEAR?!?!? You would have never guessed that this was her first year reaping. Everything was so beautifully packed and she had put so much thought and consideration into my whole gift. She crafted and made things for me that are just absolute perfection! She had told me to open the coffin last from the picture above and I did and was totally blown away. She wrote me an amazing poem to go with everything but I don't have a picture because my camera died  Thank you again Kmb123!! You are truly amazing!!! Sending tons of thank you and halloween hugs your way!!
> 
> I had already put the bib to good use
> View attachment 129628
> Hailey had to try it on first but just to make sure her sister wasn't jealous...
> View attachment 129629
> Marilyn also tried it on



Awesome dolls! Wow. Your reaper did a great job!


----------



## Dead_Girl

Killamira said:


> Here is the Marquee all lit up! /squeal!
> 
> View attachment 129630


I love it!


----------



## Dead_Girl

sikntwizted said:


> Gather round kiddies, and let me show you how to "win" at a reaping!
> 
> Had a terrible night at work last night. Went to sleep at noon today. Woke up to giggling kids and this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reaped. By Terra!
> 
> With a little help, I openned it and found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When openned revealed awesomeness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How sweet is that?! Pure awesomeness. Been so tied up with deaths in the family and working extra to help my unemployed parents that I actually have done nothing new for this year. So much more than what I could have ever asked for. My stones are nowhere near as nice as this thing. And the extra "parts" are great. Thanks sista!
> 
> This people, is winning the lottery, uh, reaping!


Envy is dripping from my pores right now!! Awesome tombstone.


----------



## creeperguardian

hallorenescene said:


> mine gets delivered tomorrow according to the tracking. yippee
> and i'm still waiting


to me?


----------



## mariposa0283

witchy46 said:


> I guess, I'm getting nothing for ....Halloween, cuz I've been nothing but bad!!!


no no no, you have it backwards. you have to be ultra bad to get halloween presents.. you'll be fine lol


----------



## djkeebz

dawnthedead said:


> Just tracked my victims package and it was delivered yesterday! I hope they loved their gifts!


Mine was delivered last Thursday, but my victim hasn't posted anything, so I hope they got it okay!


----------



## terri73

Must admit I'm getting a wee bit jealous seeing all these great reapings. I am trying to be very patient but man it's hard lol


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

WOOOO HOOOO! I got home from work and found my box! I just love it! 
My box had cool swampy pictures.


The card.








These were the contents: 2 creepy cloths, 2 crows, moss, 2 ferns and great vines for my swamp, a feather boa to pose as my voodoo sacrifice and best of all......








this python that I've had my eye on for the past 2 years!!! Yay!!!!!









Thanks so much Sniggles and Alohanani! I absolutely LOVE it all! What a great thing to come home to after a hard day's work!!! This is going to be great in my swamp haunt. I also got a couple pictures of my secret reaper's "little" buddy:







She's very pretty Sniggles. Tell her thanks for the plants and vines.


----------



## JustWhisper

OMG everyone is receiving the most amazing gifts.
Terra, that tombstone is splendicious. Of course it would be. You are such an artist.

I really want that snake. The fake one.

I love the fingers in the candelabra , how funny. Great looking kids too.

Well, there is just too much to go through the entire list. But so much fun in a box for everyone. The reapers are amazing this year.


*Here is a reminder..TODAY is the LAST DAY to sign up for secret reaper round two. If you had a blast this time, jump in again. Send me a PM if you want to play.*


----------



## Haunted Nana

jenscats5 said:


> I agree!! This site has some incredibly talented people!!
> 
> 
> 
> Doto - I LOVE this!!! I may have to make one myself!!!!!! Great gift!!


Love the cauldron.


----------



## badgirl

this python that I've had my eye on for the past 2 years!!! Yay!!!!!
View attachment 129837


HOLY CRAP! If I opened that box with a snake in it I would have probably injured myself trying to scream and scramble away. Too many snakes here in Florida, you never can be sure!


----------



## pickleman

*Touched by a Reaper*

(This is actually the Mrs. posting to let the reaper know the package arrived though Hubby doesn't arrive until tonight)










(He'll be so excited! Pictures of the insides to come when he gets here)


----------



## CycloneJack

Got a call today from the wife saying I had a package waiting for me at home!! Needless to say I may have driven a wee bit over the speed limit getting home! Thats when I discovered this beauty!









I had been reaped by Halloweeeiner!! I ripped into the box like it was my birthday and eagerly explored all the wonderfull new props to add to my ever growing collection!!









Tons of fantastic new toys for our passion! New lights that I really needed this year, a really cool shrunken head, a talking Drac, very cool bloody gauze, a hand with light-up fingernails, and me and my son's favorite, a Jason Vorhees door cover that lights up and plays the theme to Friday the 13th (you know the one......chhh,chhh,chhh.....haa,haa,haa,haa). My son already wants to put it on his door, but he wont get it cause its going on my door!!

















Thanks so much to Halloweeeiner who was my reaper this year. He made it alot of fun for all of us!


----------



## MissMandy

Great reapings y'all!


----------



## Gothikim

I love this thread! Everyone's gifts are so awesome. So many new project ideas for next yeart


----------



## moony_1

SO I thought I was doing ok an waiting patiently for my reaper gift...until the dream lol. Woke up the other night from a dream that the postal delivery service kept bringing me box after box after box of Halloween stuff lol. So it must be at the back of my mind regardless of how patiently I think I'm waiting lol. 

Keep the pics coming! Love seeing all the wonderful boxes of goodies! And each one is so unique!


----------



## Nepboard

I GOT THE REAP JOB!!!!! What a great surprise. The tombstone is one of the best I have seen! The bat, spider and the arm will fit nicely in the candy tent. Thank you so much Monica!!!


----------



## snigglez

Sublime Nightmare said:


> WOOOO HOOOO! I got home from work and found my box! I just love it!
> My box with cool swampy pictures.
> 
> 
> The card.
> View attachment 129833
> 
> 
> These were the contents: 2 creepy cloths, 2 crows, moss, 2 ferns and great vines for my swamp, a feather boa to pose as my voodoo sacrifice and best of all......
> View attachment 129834
> 
> 
> this python that I've had my eye on for the past 2 years!!! Yay!!!!!
> View attachment 129837
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Sniggles and Alohanani! I absolutely LOVE it all! What a great thing to come home to after a hard day's work!!! This is going to be great in my swamp haunt. I also got a couple pictures of my secret reaper's "little" buddy:
> View attachment 129839
> 
> She's very pretty Sniggles. Tell her thanks for the plants and vines.


You are so very WELCOME, I was excited when I found out you wanted a snake being I have a real one I just thought that was so cool. I'm so glad you liked everything.... I so wanted to get 2 snakes and keep one for myself  I love that snake too. I was so worried being stuff was bought and not made cause I am NOT creative when it comes to home made things, But I am glad I was able to give a part of Alohanani's world to you for your swamp theme. 

Have Fun


----------



## witchymom

Nepboard said:


> I GOT THE REAP JOB!!!!! What a great surprise. The tombstone is one of the best I have seen! The bat, spider and the arm will fit nicely in the candy tent. Thank you so much Monica!!!
> 
> View attachment 129861
> 
> 
> View attachment 129863
> 
> 
> View attachment 129864


did your reaper make the tombstone? thats awesome


----------



## HauntedDiva

Thank you so much to Guttercat33 for the wonderful gift! Pics to come on my day off


----------



## Teresa M

sikntwizted said:


> Gather round kiddies, and let me show you how to "win" at a reaping!
> 
> Had a terrible night at work last night. Went to sleep at noon today. Woke up to giggling kids and this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reaped. By Terra!
> 
> With a little help, I openned it and found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When openned revealed awesomeness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How sweet is that?! Pure awesomeness. Been so tied up with deaths in the family and working extra to help my unemployed parents that I actually have done nothing new for this year. So much more than what I could have ever asked for. My stones are nowhere near as nice as this thing. And the extra "parts" are great. Thanks sista!
> 
> This people, is winning the lottery, uh, reaping!


Wow! That tombstone is amazing, Terra! Lucky you, sikntwizted!


----------



## Gatordave

Outstanding creativity everyone. Blasted postal service. I mailed my box out on the 15th and now tracking says it won't arrive until the 24th!! 9 days?? I could have gone pony express in less time!!! Crimony!!! Apologies to my patient victim!!!!!


----------



## Azrielle

I've been REAPED!! I want to thank walk7856 for the amazing reaping!! I love it all!!!


----------



## ajbanz

Nepboard said:


> I GOT THE REAP JOB!!!!! What a great surprise. The tombstone is one of the best I have seen! The bat, spider and the arm will fit nicely in the candy tent. Thank you so much Monica!!!
> 
> View attachment 129861
> 
> 
> View attachment 129863
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129864


Fantatic reaps everyone. The tombstone is great. Love looking at the photos. Keep them coming.


----------



## pickleman

Ok I got my reaper gift today and I love it!!!!!

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*OMG ! I forgot one of the most creative pieces in my box! IT was this amazing apple carved to look like a skull! Beautifulnightmare did you carve that I can't believe I forgot to mention that it really is a cool piece!*


----------



## lmz319

*It's here!!*

Holy buckets did I hit the jackpot!! Not only did I have an amazing and generous reaper...she's a mind reader, too!! She sent a TON of great things not only for me, but my two little girls as well. PLUS, she sent me things that I specifically had on my "no thanks" list that I later wished I hadn't put on there. I'm tellin' ya, a real life MIND READER, it's almost scary!!! 

Okay...here we go with pics...

Decorated box 








Nice letter explaining a few things, like how she went with her gut and added some things I asked not to get. Good call!!








A bag of glittery bones on top - eeee!!!!!








Awesome crayons, fully customized box & labels!!!








My 2 yr old loved them!








TONS of great goodies - children's books, wall decals, pop-up book, notepad, 3 little boxes. What? What was in those boxes you ask? 








Well, let me show you what was in those boxes! Socks for me and my 2 girls, mini pumpkins & garland, and....what I said I probably didn't want...candy. I know, I know, why would I say that?!?! I kid you not, yesterday as I was browsing the great gifts I scolded myself for saying I didn't want any candy. I also told myself yesterday, 'I could sure use a drink.' How does that fit in with this candy? Look closer....








This isn't JUST candy. It's CANDYBOMBS!!!! Described in my letter to be chocolate covered cherries which had been soaked in various types of alcohol. Droooolllll!!! OOps, there's one missing. I couldn't help myself. And yes, they are fabulous!








She also sent this awesome altered book!








Lots of fun napkins!








Soooo many wonderful things! Coloring books, A DVD & CD for the girls!








♥








We sure enjoyed our gifts!








Thank you, thank you THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I know your real name but not your screen name. PLEASE reveal yourself!!! This was amazing and I am just blown away by your thoughtfulness and creativity. Fabulous job!!


----------



## bethene

wow, it took me along time,. but I finally made it through all the pictures of all the fabulous gifts, every one certainly out did themselves this year,, I am truly impressed by the time and effort put into all these gifts, the personal touches,, we have the best people here on the forum,,, to the newbies who think they did not do well,,, every gift is fantastic, it was hand picked by you for your victim,,, and there fore it is a great gift! 
(sikntwisted, great tombstone, and by the way, I did not think you bombed last year at all,! )


----------



## djkeebz

found this setting on my porch today!







Here is what I opened up to!







And here is all my loot with my little monster! She love it just as much as I did! I got 3 custom skull candle holders, Trick r' Treat the movie, some hanging skulls, eyeballs, blacklight bulb, and some creepy cloth. 







There was no name attached, but I will do some homework and figure out who from Idaho sent this package! Thank you SOOOOO much secret reaper! I LOVE it!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Awesome skulls! Great gifts everyone!


----------



## MissMandy

I'm so jealous! Everyone is getting such great things


----------



## madame_mcspanky

I was reaped! Yay! I'll post pics and details later tonight when I get home.


----------



## obcessedwithit

*Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well, my reaper most definetly did her homework. I am so scyked....I am doing a gypsy theme this year so, as you see the pics she filled the bill completely. I am having a funeral for Bella, my werewolf and this is soooo cool this is perfect... ok here are the pics I will shush up now.....oh wait I got soo excited I forgot to mention my reaper... Halloween Scream..........thank you from the bottom of my halloween heart.... I love all of it.................did i say AWESOME!!!!!.
BOX








CARD







GIFTS, A Homemade wreath to honor Bela that has a picture of the werewolf with RIp on it, which is going to be perfect , a crow, creepy cloth ( always need that), spider hand towel that is way cool, a picture of a beautiful gyspy girl, bat candle holder, and a beautiful candle holder with a tea light







some close ups, did I say AWESOME???!!!!































AWESOME, THANK YOU HALLOWEEN SCREAM!!


----------



## MissMandy

Cool wreath! And I love the pic of the gypsy


----------



## Dead_Girl

CycloneJack said:


> Got a call today from the wife saying I had a package waiting for me at home!! Needless to say I may have driven a wee bit over the speed limit getting home! Thats when I discovered this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 129860
> 
> 
> I had been reaped by Halloweeeiner!! I ripped into the box like it was my birthday and eagerly explored all the wonderfull new props to add to my ever growing collection!!
> 
> View attachment 129854
> 
> 
> Tons of fantastic new toys for our passion! New lights that I really needed this year, a really cool shrunken head, a talking Drac, very cool bloody gauze, a hand with light-up fingernails, and me and my son's favorite, a Jason Vorhees door cover that lights up and plays the theme to Friday the 13th (you know the one......chhh,chhh,chhh.....haa,haa,haa,haa). My son already wants to put it on his door, but he wont get it cause its going on my door!!
> 
> View attachment 129856
> 
> 
> View attachment 129857
> 
> 
> Thanks so much to Halloweeeiner who was my reaper this year. He made it alot of fun for all of us!


I love those skull glasses! I'm always looking for new glasses to put on my dog and take pictures. lol. And that Jason Vorhees door cover is awesome!


----------



## Gatordave

*Unbelievable!!!!*

Came home from a business trip to find "the" box. Simply incredible!! My family enjoyed opening everything and there was way too much!! I have always loved the Universal Monsters so those were an instant hit! The spell book you made is great, the haunted portraits, halloween dishes, lighted eyeball, spider, bat, hanging cat and skeleton decoration. Thank you so very much for all your time and thoughtfulness in putting this together. I love everthing in the box!!! This is so awesome!!!! Thank you Hearts1003 for an incredible Reaper gift, you truly outdid yourself!!


----------



## Hearts1003

Gatordave said:


> Came home from a business trip to find "the" box. Simply incredible!! My family enjoyed opening everything and there was way too much!! I have always loved the Universal Monsters so those were an instant hit! The spell book you made is great, the haunted portraits, halloween dishes, lighted eyeball, spider, bat, hanging cat and skeleton decoration. Thank you so very much for all your time and thoughtfulness in putting this together. I love everthing in the box!!! This is so awesome!!!! Thank you Hearts1003 for an incredible Reaper gift, you truly outdid yourself!!


So glad you like! I had some help in my scheming. I'm sure you've figured out who. 
The tombstones I used some black light paint on. Thought they might go good on your backlight table.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Wow GatorDave, nice! Great stuff from Hearts.


----------



## kmb123

What awesome gifts everyone has given and received! I started to individually quote everyone and comment on each victim's haul, but being away for a day has put me reaaaallllly behind! So cool to get back on tonight and see this thread explode with such fabulous gifts. I can't help but mention Terra's "tool of walls"! I just love that, made me smile!  Everyone is so talented and I'm proud to be among such a gifted group of folks, all with great taste I might add! 




Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> I was and am completely blown away by these! Ok, I thought hm maybe one baby, but FOUR?!? Wow! And they are complete perfection.
> 
> Ok, so now I bet you are all wondering who made and gave this AMAZING gift?!? The one and only Kmb123!!! She has done such an amazing job and I sent her a book of a thank you. I have been left speechless! I have to admit, I looked back at some of the posts she made on the official SR thread saying that this is her first year. FIRST YEAR?!?!? You would have never guessed that this was her first year reaping. Everything was so beautifully packed and she had put so much thought and consideration into my whole gift. She crafted and made things for me that are just absolute perfection! She had told me to open the coffin last from the picture above and I did and was totally blown away. She wrote me an amazing poem to go with everything but I don't have a picture because my camera died  Thank you again Kmb123!! You are truly amazing!!! Sending tons of thank you and halloween hugs your way!!


You're welcome you're welcome your'e welcome!!! So glad you liked everything! 

Sending lots and lots of Halloween hugs right backatcha!


----------



## msgatorslayer

I've been reaped!!! I've been reaped!!! YIPPY!!!

Love my stuff. My reaper didn't leave her screen name. Thank you, Grace from New Mexico.

I'll upload pics shortly.


----------



## Kymmm

MY TURN, MY TURN, MY TURN!!!!!!!!! I got a call from my hubby, while I was at work. He informed me that I had a spooky package waiting for me. BOY!! Did the last two hours DRAG by!!! I got home and this is what I found.















Talk about bringing a huge smile to my face!!! I grabbed a knife, opened the box and saw this on top


----------



## Haunted Nana

Nepboard said:


> I GOT THE REAP JOB!!!!! What a great surprise. The tombstone is one of the best I have seen! The bat, spider and the arm will fit nicely in the candy tent. Thank you so much Monica!!!
> 
> View attachment 129861
> 
> 
> View attachment 129863
> 
> 
> View attachment 129864


Awesoem tombstone and everything else too.


----------



## ajbanz

obcessedwithit said:


> Well, my reaper most definetly did her homework. I am so scyked....I am doing a gypsy theme this year so, as you see the pics she filled the bill completely. I am having a funeral for Bella, my werewolf and this is soooo cool this is perfect... ok here are the pics I will shush up now.....oh wait I got soo excited I forgot to mention my reaper... Halloween Scream..........thank you from the bottom of my halloween heart.... I love all of it.................did i say AWESOME!!!!!.
> BOX
> View attachment 129907
> 
> 
> CARD
> View attachment 129908
> 
> GIFTS, A Homemade wreath to honor Bela that has a picture of the werewolf with RIp on it, which is going to be perfect , a crow, creepy cloth ( always need that), spider hand towel that is way cool, a picture of a beautiful gyspy girl, bat candle holder, and a beautiful candle holder with a tea light
> View attachment 129909
> 
> some close ups, did I say AWESOME???!!!!
> 
> View attachment 129910
> 
> 
> View attachment 129911
> 
> View attachment 129912
> 
> View attachment 129913
> 
> 
> AWESOME, THANK YOU HALLOWEEN SCREAM!!


I LOVE the photo of the gypsy girl!!!


----------



## Kymmm

Notice the reference to a Christmas gift?? One gift is wrapped with Christmas paper.








SO unfair!! I will try and wait but can't make any promises!!

I dug on and found the rest of my awesome gifts!








The skull in the hanging cage and the black PVC candles are Grousomely Wonderful!!!


----------



## Kymmm

All and all I received a rat, creepy cloth, a witch that grows in water, the movie Hellraiser (which I have never seen so will have to watch it soon) the Christmas gift, the head in a cage and two candles.. Thank you SO much Gatordave!!! You went well beyond my expectations!! I love it all!!!


----------



## msgatorslayer

The box!! I just got home from work, went outside to walk the dog. And seen it. Needless to say, that was the shortest walk my dog's ever had.









The opened box.









I got some intestines, eyes, and some really cool finger soap. It smells amazing and the detail is superb. My reapers local item of choice was some New Mexico Green Chile sauce. Maybe a dipping sauce for the eyeballs? 









And rounding things out are some home-made, bloody bath towels and some bloody tool garland.









For my wants I said I liked gore and that I could use things for my bathroom. 

Reveal yourself, reaper!!! You did great. I love all my gifts!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Aaaprn said:


> For me, the best part of secret reaper is seeing how the Reaper creatively adapts their own talents to the Reep-ee's tastes. Great job from so many!


 Totally agree  I enjoyed every moment


----------



## purpleferrets3

I was reaped today by czarinakatarina!! I love everything you sent me!! Thank you!!
The box all decorated up








Lots of eyeballs








Opening the box








Handmade coasters! Love them!








The back of the coasters so they dont scratch surfaces...Brilliant!








Monster money that i just love!!! (Never seen anything like it) and a goodie tray








An awesome light up pumpkin that changes colors








My very first boney bunch Love it!!








This really awesome Christopher Radko lantern


----------



## purpleferrets3

A homemade mousepad and some cool nail art








Some pumpkin scatters and refrigerator magnets








I absoulutey love everything you sent me!! I even loved the wrapping paper! Thank you for everything!!


----------



## purpleferrets3

Yikes thise pictures are so tiny  I have been fighting my laptop all night to post photos so I resized em hoping that would help think I resized em way to small.Hopefully I can figure out how to make em bigger and not crash my internet connection everytime I try to upoad here. GRRRR! No one can really see how awesome all those gifts are!


----------



## msgatorslayer

Kymmm said:


> All and all I received a rat, creepy cloth, a witch that grows in water, the movie Hellraiser (which I have never seen so will have to watch it soon) the Christmas gift, the head in a cage and two candles.. Thank you SO much Gatordave!!! You went well beyond my expectations!! I love it all!!!


Hellraiser is an oldie but goodie. One of my favs.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Yes I did carve it! I wanted to get you something unexpected for being a teacher. Since I read about your new job on either the sign up or likes/dislikes thread. I'm so glad you mentioned it cause I was about to ask you about it. I made the wreath, doll, and apple carving. Everything else was store or yard sale bought! I've been so nervous that you wouldnt like your gifts . So thrilled you like them!


----------



## halloweencreature

I was REAPED! I love, love, love everything! So excited to finally have homemade PVC candles! Thank you Spook-ella!!


----------



## msgatorslayer

Are we suppose to send Bethene a pm when we receive our gift?


----------



## msgatorslayer

Monster money! How cool!


----------



## lisa48317

*Well, I checked the trusty USPS website a bit ago and it said my package has been DELIVERED!!! So someone has been reaped!!! Can't wait to find out if they like it!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

beautifulnightmare said:


> Yes I did carve it! I wanted to get you something unexpected for being a teacher. Since I read about your new job on either the sign up or likes/dislikes thread. I'm so glad you mentioned it cause I was about to ask you about it. I made the wreath, doll, and apple carving. Everything else was store or yard sale bought! I've been so nervous that you wouldnt like your gifts . So thrilled you like them!


*OH wow! You are very talented! It actually is one of my favorite things in the box Its funny because It thought the same thing...what a cool apple for a teacher like me  Thank you again for everything I loved all the home made touches Those are always my favorite things*


----------



## MissMandy

purpleferrets3 said:


> I was reaped today by czarinakatarina!! I love everything you sent me!! Thank you!!
> The box all decorated up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of eyeballs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opening the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handmade coasters! Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back of the coasters so they dont scratch surfaces...Brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monster money that i just love!!! (Never seen anything like it) and a goodie tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An awesome light up pumpkin that changes colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first boney bunch Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really awesome Christopher Radko lantern


Oh my goodness! I think your gift was suppose to come to me  I love it all! That monster money is so freakin cool!


----------



## msgatorslayer

killerhaunts said:


> OK here's my pics > > >
> the box arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the haul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> detail of the awesome pictures in spectacular frames!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twins playing with the goodies. they especially loved the squeaky rats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he liked the thumb best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eldest got creative with the candelabra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for everything Chocolatechip1979! I have a place for everything in this year's haunt!! My eldest begged to put up the spiderwebs immediately and then quickly confiscated the smaller gooey ratlings for her own!


Scrolling thru everyones gifts (they're all great) and can't help notice your training your baby right at an early age. Chewing on the fake thumb, lmao. Priceless!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

I just sent my package to my SR today! Hopefully that person will get it by early next week!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

that's awesome start them out early.  my boys started out with arms and legs to chew on such cute monsters they grow up so fast


----------



## purpleferrets3

Ok trying this again.. Bigger photos I hope!


----------



## mariposa0283

much better purple ferrets, i can see them! lol 

i love that pumpkin with the purple light. super adorable


----------



## purpleferrets3




----------



## purpleferrets3

mariposa0283 said:


> much better purple ferrets, i can see them! lol
> 
> i love that pumpkin with the purple light. super adorable


Finally lol!!!! So glad I figured it out! Too much awesome stuff for such little photos  I love the pumpkin too . It changes colors.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

sikntwizted said:


> Well, It's perfect Terra! Thanks again!
> 
> And Bewitching, I bombed last year too. Much better this time around. (Ask Disembodiedvoice)



Yes!! I loved my gifts. The bottles Sik gave me were perfect for my mad lab, just the right amount of creepy and medical looking, they were perfect and a cute witch book I adore. My reapee liked their stuff as well even though I didn't reveal myself, I'm glad to know they seemed to like it. It really is very intimidating when so many people can really do excellent prop work , if you can't , it makes you worry your victim will be disappointed. Anyway , its supposed to be fun and lighthearted so I hope people aren't discouraged from participating. 

Terra, how on earth did you do that thing??? I love it, I actually kept staring at that face peeking out for 10 minutes, it kills me !! Too damn awesome!


----------



## ter_ran

*Great gifts everyone!!! Hope all were thrilled to death to take part in such a wonderful gift exchange here at the HF! Congrats to all on awesome scores!!! *


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

OH GOOD!!  I'm so relief the frames came in one piece. I kept having dreams that your box was going to arrive all smooshed and damaged. 
P.S. You have beautiful children. 


killerhaunts said:


> OK here's my pics > > >
> the box arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the haul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> detail of the awesome pictures in spectacular frames!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twins playing with the goodies. they especially loved the squeaky rats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he liked the thumb best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eldest got creative with the candelabra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for everything Chocolatechip1979! I have a place for everything in this year's haunt!! My eldest begged to put up the spiderwebs immediately and then quickly confiscated the smaller gooey ratlings for her own!


----------



## purpleferrets3

msgatorslayer said:


> Monster money! How cool!


I know!! Never seen anything like it. Gonna try to figure out some way to frame it.


----------



## Gatordave

Kymmm said:


> All and all I received a rat, creepy cloth, a witch that grows in water, the movie Hellraiser (which I have never seen so will have to watch it soon) the Christmas gift, the head in a cage and two candles.. Thank you SO much Gatordave!!! You went well beyond my expectations!! I love it all!!!


Kymmm, you are so welcome my friend!!! I had a blast making it and so glad it actually arrived today!!! Last I checked it was not coming until Monday!!! Glad it made if before the weekend and thank you for the very nice comments!! I truly enjoyed making this ! Gatordave


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

I took a good hour to look at everyone's gifts and WOW I just love what everyone got!
I can't WAIT to be reaped now!!


----------



## msgatorslayer

Mmkay, my new favorite threat is the secret reaper pics. 

There are so many talented people here and you don't see a tutorial or a thread for the individual items everyone is good at making. But this thread have given me so many great ideas.

It's also so neat to see what people are able to find in their hood. My reaper got me awesome finger soaps. I've never seen anything like it around here. I've looked. And all I can find is 'cutesy' - a candy corn or ghost soap pump.


----------



## frogkid11

I was reaped today, too !!! First off, what a wonderful looking box. My mailman said this was the best looking package he has seen in a long time...I totally agree. Here is a list of items: 3 strands of skeleton garland, peel and stick silouhettes of bats and rats, a pair of skeleton hand gloves, a jumbo rubber/plastic vampire bat, a soft plushy vampire bat (wht an AWESOMELY deep voice), strand of battery operated lights, a Phineas and Ferb voice-inator (I'm wondering if this was a clue as to who my SR is), the most awesome haunted tree candle holder, and....wait, wait, wait....the INFAMOUS MEDUSA BUST!!!!!! Thank you, Thank you, Thank you...anonymous Secret Reaper. I know your last name and state you live in but figured I would try to figure it out myself. So far, I cannot figure out who you are but can't wait to know so I can thank you specifically.







View attachment 130000










































View attachment 130008
View attachment 130008


----------



## lizzyborden

Yes! I was victimized today!!! 

Thank you katshead42! 

I hope to get pictures up tomorrow evening as you've got to see my awesome lantern as well as my other goodies! 

I feel sad knowing that my victim hasn't received her box yet  

Lizzy


----------



## Araniella

I was Reaped by NormalLikeYou. I can't believe what was in this amazing box!

Opened it to reveal letter, card lots of spiders (eeee!! love 'em)









Found a few items of 'local' interest. The cherry mash is really yummy, and we understand that will be good on / with ice cream or as an ingredient in a shake.









My son swore when he saw the box that there was going to be a daddy-long-legs spider in there...and wow..he was right!









Now, meet 'Norman'. I love love the expression, the spider nose and the web eyes! Could this be any more perfect for a spider-lovin' gal?









Lastly...this one took me aback. I am still reeling. We could have stopped with Norman and I would have been thrilled! But look at this amazing stained glass spider web!! It will be up year-round! Thanks again, NormalLikeYou. You are an amazing Reaper and I am one happy happy victim!


----------



## moony_1

Well! Just checked my tracking number and my victim received their gift today! Now I'm so anxious that I'm actually nauseous feeling! I hope they like it! Oh my goodness....this is my first time and I'm not sure I like the stress lol


----------



## Kymmm

Very nice gifts everyone! The Reaper's have out done themselves this year!!


----------



## JustWhisper

So many people have managed to stay anonymous this year. Congratulations on a great job of SECRET reaping. But if I may make a suggestion...again...When you figure out who your reaper is, PLEASE go back to your original post and edit it to state that you figured it out and name your reaper. There are hundreds of posts on here and it is hard to go through each one and look for the name of a reaper. Let's make sure they get the credit they deserve for those awesome gifts.

Araniella, that stained glass spider web is so beautiful.


----------



## Araniella

Thanks....I love it. Can't believe it was made just for me! I'm beyond tickled!




JustWhisper said:


> Araniella, that stained glass spider web is so beautiful.


----------



## moony_1

Araniella said:


> Thanks....I love it. Can't believe it was made just for me! I'm beyond tickled!


I would imagine! That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Haunted Nana

WOW love your spider web stained glass. I also love webs and spiders.LOL Umm no treal ones however.


----------



## Spookybella977

Araniella, I love Norman & the skeleton hand!!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Oops. I really did mean to post these pics last night. Mondo thanks to our awesome reaper ter_ran! 









The box had stickers all over it too. But I was too excited to take a photo of that because I wanted to just open it already!









Little note. <3 I knew right away who reaped us!









Our booty! I love that vulture so much. 









And surprise! The CD case had 2 discs in it! Bonus!


----------



## IshWitch

Zombiesmash said:


> I came home from vacation today to discover I had been reaped! Yay! I haven't opened it yet because it's midnight and I work tomorrow, but I will open it as soon as I get home and post pics.
> 
> Responsibilities, Ugh!!


In same boat!!!
I just got home from work and it is almost 1am! Hubby is asleep and there is a big box on the couch! OMG! 
I have been reaped!!! 
But I want to wait and ask hubby if he wants to be here when I open it (I doubt I will do it before he goes to work, but maybe, but that is 0630, ugh!) And we are going to HHN tomorrow (geez, it's today, double ugh!) as soon as he gets home from work!
Maybe I'll get up and do it before he leaves and then go back to bed! I have to sleep in to make it thru HHN, the hour drive back home and be up for a morning shift Saturday. What a weekend this is gonna be!
YAY!!!


----------



## blueczarina

Nepboard said:


> I GOT THE REAP JOB!!!!! What a great surprise. The tombstone is one of the best I have seen! The bat, spider and the arm will fit nicely in the candy tent. Thank you so much Monica!!!
> 
> View attachment 129861
> 
> 
> View attachment 129863
> 
> 
> View attachment 129864



Thanks, haha. I'm so glad you like everything! I'm also glad it arrived in one piece. I had to do some box mangling to pack it. 



witchymom said:


> did your reaper make the tombstone? thats awesome


And yes, I did make it. I took a Walgreen's tombstone and customized it. I made a paper mache face and mounted it with paper clay and pins. The veil is made of fabric and mache. The candles with fake flames and the "momento mori" banner are made out of wire sculpting mesh covered in mache and a bit of paper clay. I used copper leaf for the flames and the "momento mori" As I built it I coated it several times with tinted drylok. Then after everything was built on it and coated I painted a fake patina with acrylic and a bit of high gloss acrylic varnish. 



And speaking of getting reaped...I was reaped as well today!!!! I love everything! To whoever my Secret Reaper is- Thank You! I love the sign and the little brain is cute. The bottle stopper is awesome. I like the elegant gothic Gibson girl on the back of it. And that pumpkin... I love it!! It will go great with my other little vintage looking Halloween characters. Its fantastic. Thank You, Thank You!


----------



## IshWitch

DebBDeb said:


> *I can't figure out what's worse ... waiting for your gift or waiting for your Vic to receive their gift. I think it's waiting for your Vic to receive their gift ... *


Yes! Absolutely! 
I was just like, I'll get mine when it comes, but constantly checking to see if my victim got theirs! LOL!
And it is after 1am and I have 11 more pages to read!
Just want to get up to my victim 
edit: It is 0212, going to bed, will have to reread the last two pages, everything looked amazing but keep dozing off.......zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Zombiesmash

I will post pics tomorrow, but I wanted to say THANK YOU to IshWitch for the reaping!

I received:

- a big poseable spider and web
- a spider flameless candle
- three cool lighted potion bottles
- a black and purple rose
- a cool goblin mask (with some notes on how to turn it into a tomato cage monster! I'm hoping I have some time to do that this year)
- a skeleton hand flameless candle (love it)
- a really awesome tin pot and a gold/brass goblet (these will be amazing in the witch's lab)
- a cool sticker
- some glowing teeth for a future jack-o-lantern
- a big musical strobe skull (coincidence- it's the same one I gave to ferguc in my reaper package! LOL)

A big thank you again! Pictures are coming.


----------



## madame_mcspanky

Well, I finally got a picture. Here is what my Secret Reaper Landscapeman made me this year. . .










Isn't the skull just awesome?! I LOVE IT. . . and the little rat, too! My reaper did not reveal their screen name, but they did put their name on the box. Thank you so much! The skull is incredible and so beautifully painted. At night, it looks great lit up with a tealight. You did a great job, sir. I can't thank you enough!


----------



## hallorenescene

dj, i think it is so cute your little girl posed with the present in costume. way to go with the spirit. she's a cutie too


----------



## witchymom

So many packages received yesterday!!!!!!!!!!! Everyone has gotten great stuff! GOOD JOB REAPERS!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Araniella said:


> I was Reaped by NormalLikeYou. I can't believe what was in this amazing box!
> 
> Opened it to reveal letter, card lots of spiders (eeee!! love 'em)
> 
> View attachment 130015
> 
> 
> Found a few items of 'local' interest. The cherry mash is really yummy, and we understand that will be good on / with ice cream or as an ingredient in a shake.
> 
> View attachment 130016
> 
> 
> My son swore when he saw the box that there was going to be a daddy-long-legs spider in there...and wow..he was right!
> 
> View attachment 130017
> 
> 
> Now, meet 'Norman'. I love love the expression, the spider nose and the web eyes! Could this be any more perfect for a spider-lovin' gal?
> 
> View attachment 130018
> 
> 
> Lastly...this one took me aback. I am still reeling. We could have stopped with Norman and I would have been thrilled! But look at this amazing stained glass spider web!! It will be up year-round! Thanks again, NormalLikeYou. You are an amazing Reaper and I am one happy happy victim!
> 
> View attachment 130020


That pumpkin and stained glass is just fantastic! Everyone is getting royally reaped this year


----------



## witchymom

Look at how pretty my candles look in the sunlight. 

ive really got to dust the tv stand LMAO


----------



## MissMandy

witchymom said:


> ive really got to dust the tv stand LMAO


No ya don't. It adds to the Halloween ambiance


----------



## purpleferrets3

moony_1 said:


> Well! Just checked my tracking number and my victim received their gift today! Now I'm so anxious that I'm actually nauseous feeling! I hope they like it! Oh my goodness....this is my first time and I'm not sure I like the stress lol


Me too! my victim got theirs on Wednesday and now Im worried that they didnt like it or they didnt get it


----------



## CoreysCrypt

I was reaped yesterday and my reaper did a amazing job! Everything was exactly my style and some of it was handmade which I love. dee14399 you rock!

View attachment 130075

View attachment 130076

Really cool mirror with a ghostly image in it. Thought this was a cool pic with my coffin in the background 
View attachment 130077

This is one of my girls wondering why im so excited. 
View attachment 130078


----------



## MissMandy

Wow! Spooktacular


----------



## katshead42

I've been reaped!!! I can't wait to post the pictures when I get off of work! Thank you so much Cheryl Kettnich I love EVERYTHING so much!


----------



## witchy46

WOW!!! It seems like the gifts keep getting better and better, I can't wait to get reaped!!!!!


----------



## LadySherry

Here are my pics of my reaping. THANK YOU AMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have so much fun with the bendable clown around the house. I absolutely love my gifts!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawnthedead

Araniella said:


> I was Reaped by NormalLikeYou. I can't believe what was in this amazing box!
> 
> Opened it to reveal letter, card lots of spiders (eeee!! love 'em)
> 
> View attachment 130015
> 
> 
> Found a few items of 'local' interest. The cherry mash is really yummy, and we understand that will be good on / with ice cream or as an ingredient in a shake.
> 
> View attachment 130016
> 
> 
> My son swore when he saw the box that there was going to be a daddy-long-legs spider in there...and wow..he was right!
> 
> View attachment 130017
> 
> 
> Now, meet 'Norman'. I love love the expression, the spider nose and the web eyes! Could this be any more perfect for a spider-lovin' gal?
> 
> View attachment 130018
> 
> 
> Lastly...this one took me aback. I am still reeling. We could have stopped with Norman and I would have been thrilled! But look at this amazing stained glass spider web!! It will be up year-round! Thanks again, NormalLikeYou. You are an amazing Reaper and I am one happy happy victim!
> 
> View attachment 130020


Wow!!! This stuff is truly amazing and I'm jealous! That window is seriously a piece of art!


----------



## Kelloween

LadySherry said:


> View attachment 130094
> View attachment 130095
> 
> Here are my pics of my reaping. THANK YOU AMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have so much fun with the bendable clown around the house. I absolutely love my gifts!!!!!!!!


awesome, those are great Sherry and I know you can use them, nice job Amie!!


----------



## Ghouliet

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Oops. I really did mean to post these pics last night. Mondo thanks to our awesome reaper ter_ran!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The box had stickers all over it too. But I was too excited to take a photo of that because I wanted to just open it already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little note. <3 I knew right away who reaped us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our booty! I love that vulture so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And surprise! The CD case had 2 discs in it! Bonus!



Our reaper did a fantastic job with our gifts. Everything will easily fit into our cemetery haunt. The bat is already hanging from the house eves and the vulture is sitting nearby on some rocks. We got out our fencing and soon these two newbies to our haunt will be joined with our other stored decorations. The creepy cloth will be laid on the candy table at my Halloween party, the candles bottle and pumpkin will join the other items on my mantle and entertainment center. I can't wait to pry the cds out of my daughters hands and listen to them. We will be able to add new music to our 2012 set up. Thanks so much to Ter-ran for doing such a great job of choosing gifts for us, you really have be stoked to set everything up and it isn't even the end of Sept yet.


----------



## Araniella

Meee too Purpleferrets3!



purpleferrets3 said:


> Me too! my victim got theirs on Wednesday and now Im worried that they didnt like it or they didnt get it


----------



## kallie

OMG! OMG! I just got reaped!!! I'm at work (had it delivered to work) and when the mail lady came in I started hopping up and down and squealing! She said 'I have stuff for your co-workers too'. I said, 'oh, I don't care about them!' lol. Unfortunately I don't have my camera, but I ripped into it anyway! Will post pics later!! My reaper really did their research!! Everything is exactly what I love and one of a kind!!


----------



## Guest

Still not reaped!


----------



## sookie

I wanted to post some pics of my gifts I still have no idea who my reaper was except their real name So thank you reaper! Loved everything. There is one other item I received which was a ghost jar with candy in it. That's already in use in the kitchen  Love the skulls and I LOVE the ghost street lights for my Halloween village. Will try to post pics when I get it set up soon.


----------



## Ophelia

Aw, *Mr. Gris*. You will be! I haven't yet, either, if it makes you feel any better. I don't plan on getting too worried until after this weekend. Here, have a pumpkin latte.


----------



## Guest

Ophelia said:


> Aw, *Mr. Gris*. You will be! I haven't yet, either, if it makes you feel any better. I don't plan on getting too worried until after this weekend. Here, have a pumpkin latte.


HAHAHA you know me too well Im drinking one now sitting in my throne of pumpkins


----------



## bethene

LOTS of gifts in transit,, will look into this more over the week end,,,,


----------



## tomanderson

Neato! This is a lot of fun! I feel really spooky now. In a happy way!


----------



## Ophelia

Mr. Gris said:


> HAHAHA you know me too well Im drinking one now sitting in my throne of pumpkins


Lol! Not that well! I posted that thinking, "Gee, I hope he drinks coffee. And likes pumpkin flavoring." Oddly enough, I'm not really a fan of pumpkin lattes. Whenever we had to sample them at work I tended to toss them back like a shot.  

I'm thinking about trying it again this year, if I can find a small bottle of syrup. Tastes change, and I feel like a Halloween blasphemer for not liking it. DH brewed some pumpkin ale last year, and that was the first time I've ever liked a pumpkin ale, so you never know!

Thanks, *Bethene*! You put so much work into this, we all appreciate it!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Miss mandy did you get your Goodies yet?


----------



## dee14399

Im glad you liked everything coreycrypt!! I had fun making everything.


----------



## MissMandy

moonwitchkitty said:


> Miss mandy did you get your Goodies yet?


 I'm one that's still waiting


----------



## Kelloween

MissMandy said:


> I'm one that's still waiting


me too, MissMandy...


----------



## Halloween Scream

obcessedwithit said:


> Well, my reaper most definetly did her homework. I am so scyked....I am doing a gypsy theme this year so, as you see the pics she filled the bill completely. I am having a funeral for Bella, my werewolf and this is soooo cool this is perfect... ok here are the pics I will shush up now.....oh wait I got soo excited I forgot to mention my reaper... Halloween Scream..........thank you from the bottom of my halloween heart.... I love all of it.................did i say AWESOME!!!!!.
> BOX
> View attachment 129907
> 
> 
> CARD
> View attachment 129908
> 
> GIFTS, A Homemade wreath to honor Bela that has a picture of the werewolf with RIp on it, which is going to be perfect , a crow, creepy cloth ( always need that), spider hand towel that is way cool, a picture of a beautiful gyspy girl, bat candle holder, and a beautiful candle holder with a tea light
> View attachment 129909
> 
> some close ups, did I say AWESOME???!!!!
> 
> View attachment 129910
> 
> 
> View attachment 129911
> 
> View attachment 129912
> 
> View attachment 129913
> 
> 
> AWESOME, THANK YOU HALLOWEEN SCREAM!!


Whoo hoo! I'm so glad you like everything - I really had fun putting this Secret Reaper gift together! I love victorian/gothic/funeral parlor/gypsy themes .

Now that I my victim is content, I can anxiously keep waiting for my SR package!


----------



## Spookerstar

Nepboard said:


> I GOT THE REAP JOB!!!!! What a great surprise. The tombstone is one of the best I have seen! The bat, spider and the arm will fit nicely in the candy tent. Thank you so much Monica!!!
> 
> View attachment 129861
> 
> 
> View attachment 129863
> 
> 
> View attachment 129864


That tombstone is amazing! Lucky!


----------



## lilangel_66071

i got my gift  Thanks you DAWN THE DEAD!!!! I LOVE IT ALL


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

*Reaper Pics*

Finally, I get to open the box and see what horrors my Reaper has wrought... An utterly bewitching spellbook, a bullfrog for my cauldron, a jackolantern-lantern, and a skull decorated candle that will be perfect for the apothecary. Unfortunately the photo doesn't show the best part.... the spell book was made from an old book of bible stories where the left page is in english and the right page is in german. I know ROFL is just an expression, but I really was when I opened the spell book to see what text was used. LOVE IT!


----------



## witchymom

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Finally, I get to open the box and see what horrors my Reaper has wrought... An utterly bewitching spellbook, a bullfrog for my cauldron, a jackolantern-lantern, and a skull decorated candle that will be perfect for the apothecary. Unfortunately the photo doesn't show the best part.... the spell book was made from an old book of bible stories where the left page is in english and the right page is in german. I know ROFL is just an expression, but I really was when I opened the spell book to see what text was used. LOVE IT!



oh that is too funny!!!!!!!! great stuff! love the lantern!


----------



## Spookerstar

Wow! Amazing gifts. I love that big spider and the skeleton hand. I have one just like it. Mine is mounted on the wall holding a rat. I love Norman! Want one of my very own! You made out Araniella!




Araniella said:


> I was Reaped by NormalLikeYou. I can't believe what was in this amazing box!
> 
> Opened it to reveal letter, card lots of spiders (eeee!! love 'em)
> 
> View attachment 130015
> 
> 
> Found a few items of 'local' interest. The cherry mash is really yummy, and we understand that will be good on / with ice cream or as an ingredient in a shake.
> 
> View attachment 130016
> 
> 
> My son swore when he saw the box that there was going to be a daddy-long-legs spider in there...and wow..he was right!
> 
> View attachment 130017
> 
> 
> Now, meet 'Norman'. I love love the expression, the spider nose and the web eyes! Could this be any more perfect for a spider-lovin' gal?
> 
> View attachment 130018
> 
> 
> Lastly...this one took me aback. I am still reeling. We could have stopped with Norman and I would have been thrilled! But look at this amazing stained glass spider web!! It will be up year-round! Thanks again, NormalLikeYou. You are an amazing Reaper and I am one happy happy victim!
> 
> View attachment 130020


----------



## Spookerstar

I HATE CLOWNS! I think I would have run from the house. So glad you got exactly what you loved 



LadySherry said:


> View attachment 130094
> View attachment 130095
> 
> Here are my pics of my reaping. THANK YOU AMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have so much fun with the bendable clown around the house. I absolutely love my gifts!!!!!!!!


----------



## kloey74

I love seeing everyone's gifts. According to the tracking info, my victim got his package on Wed but I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## moony_1

kloey74 said:


> I love seeing everyone's gifts. According to the tracking info, my victim got his package on Wed but I haven't heard anything yet.


Mine got theirs yesterday but no word...ahh! I don't like this game anymore lol


----------



## moony_1

lilangel_66071 said:


> i got my gift  Thanks you DAWN THE DEAD!!!! I LOVE IT ALL


I love love LOVE that skull candle and the sign!!! Seriously, I want that sign. So um....hand it over?  (ant blame me for trying right?) haha


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

@Lilangel- Love the spell sign. So many great gifts this year.


----------



## creeperguardian

i was reaped


----------



## dawnthedead

lilangel_66071 said:


> i got my gift  Thanks you DAWN THE DEAD!!!! I LOVE IT ALL


Youre welcome lilangel_66071 ! After seeing everyones gifts I felt like I should have done more but I loved all of this stuff and thought you would too! Good thing my husband was shopping with me or else I would have bought 2 of everything! Happy Halloween!


----------



## creeperguardian

thank you so much to my reaper johnF3 i guess the user is please mr reaper i would love to add you as a friend your gift was awsome loved it all the skull was the best


----------



## LawP

Can't wait to have a nice glass of wine in my new special glass while nibbling on yummy Almond Joy candy bars.  The card on the left was a teaser and looks handmade with care and attention to detail - very nice Linda from CA (what is your screen name??) Wow! the packages are flying around this great nation of ours today. My victim is scheduled to get his package on Monday. Hope he likes it.


----------



## witchy46

I GOT REAPED!!!!!

WOW, just WOW, I got the very best Grimm Reaper ever!! He or she did not give a name but they are from Charlotte, NC, 
THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!!


----------



## witchy46

It won't let me delete the tree men, I don't know how to get them off, Sorry!! I was working on them earlier, they are not part of the gifts, sorry!!

Here are more pic's!! I will try to get the rest on here later my computer is not working right.











Did I tell you I love everything!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisaloo

So, the work light hangs from the hand which you can hang on your wall, witchy46.


----------



## moony_1

Love the "monster mason jars"!!!! I have to make some!!


----------



## witchy46

Lisaloo said:


> So, the work light hangs from the hand which you can hang on your wall, witchy46.



Wow, I can't believe all the cool stuff, you are very talented!!! Thank you soooooo much!!! I love everything!!!!!!


----------



## Lisaloo

Thanks! I want to see your hand hanging on the wall when you get it up! I'm so glad you liked it all!


----------



## Lisaloo

Also, to be fair, my husband did any drilling or nailing that you see, ha!


----------



## witchy46

Lisaloo said:


> Thanks! I want to see your hand hanging on the wall when you get it up! I'm so glad you liked it all!


You bet, as soon as I get my computer working, it'll be here, and tell your hubby thank you too!! Oh my gosh I'm soo happy with everything, even the BOX it came in!! Ha ha ha!!


----------



## Skeletor

I was reaped today and it was amazing! The build up was worth it. My wife actually texted me a picture of the box sitting at the doorstep while I was at work. To say the least, it was very difficult to focus the last hour! My reaper was LawP and she did a great job! Thank you so much!















I look forward to incorporating everything into my haunt!


----------



## trentsketch

I got reaped by ferguc today. The box was packed with goodies for my carnival theme that are really going to help finish things up.

The box, the contents, and a note:










All the carnival goodies: bucket of eyeballs, a fantastic strand of lights covered in bloodied gauze and hanging skeletons, skulls, bbq rats on skewers, and prizes for the games:










General haunt supplies/Halloween goodies: pumpkin carving kit, the haunting DVD from Light Form Productions (which is awesome, since my digital copy is trapped on a netbook with a broken screen), creepy cloth, an office voodoo kit, and a book on monsters:










And then there's the massive blank vinyl banner with this note:










I'm so happy with all of this. Thank you so much, ferguc.


----------



## LawP

Glad you liked it Skeletor! There's always a smidge of trepedition that we get it wrong and I'm relieved. I love that CD myself - listen to it at work much to the dismay of some of my more stuffy co-workers...


----------



## mariposa0283

trentsketch said:


> I got reaped by ferguc today. The box was packed with goodies for my carnival theme that are really going to help finish things up.
> 
> The box, the contents, and a note:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the carnival goodies: bucket of eyeballs, a fantastic strand of lights covered in bloodied gauze and hanging skeletons, skulls, bbq rats on skewers, and prizes for the games:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General haunt supplies/Halloween goodies: pumpkin carving kit, the haunting DVD from Light Form Productions (which is awesome, since my digital copy is trapped on a netbook with a broken screen), creepy cloth, an office voodoo kit, and a book on monsters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's the massive blank vinyl banner with this note:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy with all of this. Thank you so much, ferguc.



i find it funny that ferguc writes LOL in their notes... and here i was thinking i was the only crazy person who did that.


----------



## Spinechiller

I recieved my Secret Reaper gift today and was really happy with the gifts. Thanks again for the wonderful gifts. I will try to post pics in the next couple days.


----------



## LonnieC

I just wanted to let my Secret Reaper (truly secret because I have no idea who you are) know that I received my packages! I will post pics soon!


----------



## zombies_everywhere!

chinclub said:


> I have been reaped!! It was such a perfect day for it because I have been sick and this was better than any get well card!!!!! My sweet, sweet reaper didn't give their screen name just their return address. Who is Jaclyn in California?
> 
> My box was decorated so neat. It has zombie tape across the top and Halloween pictures on the sides so as soon as I saw it I knew what it was. I was sooo excited.
> Inside I found some awesome skulls. Their eyes light up and they make random sounds. Very spooky! I already have the perfect place in mind for these in the mausoleum of our haunted house. I also got a cute pumpkin dish and a ton of candy. A handful of this disappeared into my son's bedroom rather quickly. There was also a pack of drink labels that I can use at our party. There were also 6 packs of skeleton garland. I know that will come in handy. You can never have too many skeleton anythings. And to top it off my reaper made me two hairbows out of Halloween ribbon. Two is the perfect number since I have a daughter. We can each have one.
> 
> Thank you so much!!! I love my gifts very much and I can't wait to use them all.



sorry it took so long to reply back! ive been neglecting the forums. womp womp. but it twas me! i was your reaper  I'm glad you like your box, and that was my thinking exactly about the mausoleum theme. i stalked all of your posts/blogs before about your haunt that you're doing and thought that it might work  but very happy you enjoy!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

MissMandy said:


> I'm one that's still waiting


If you don't let me know
I would like to return the favor


----------



## Ophelia

I've been reaped! And I must say, it is awesome! My fantastic Reaper was *Rocknrude*. 

Oh, the anticipation!








A pirate charm! I can't wait to see it!








Very nice, I love it!








What could this be?








A ship's wheel! I have a feeling DH will want to steal this.








This year's inspector. The Jack 'O Lantern has been approved.








The entire haul.









As stated in the note, there were two packages of webbing, two different packages of spiders(Both will go nicely in my spider den), netting, a ship's wheel(Great touches for our nautical themed den), skeleton garland, a Jack 'O Lantern, and the pirate charm(Which I'm laying total claim to!). Thank you, thank you, thank you, *Rocknrude*!


----------



## katshead42

This is what greeted me when I opened my box








This is a hand made guest book that I'm going to use at my wedding
















This is the most absolutely adorable dead fairy ever 















All of my spoils! 








Thank you so much to my reaper! I've tried finding you in the forum but I'm having a hard time locating you! Everything was so perfect and unwrapping each gift made me feel so special. Your hard work and thoughtfulness were amazing! Thank you THANK YOU Thank You!!!!!


----------



## Spookerstar

Love that skull and tombstone!
Great gift



Skeletor said:


> I was reaped today and it was amazing! The build up was worth it. My wife actually texted me a picture of the box sitting at the doorstep while I was at work. To say the least, it was very difficult to focus the last hour! My reaper was LawP and she did a great job! Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 130251
> View attachment 130253
> 
> 
> I look forward to incorporating everything into my haunt!


----------



## Tannasgach

I'm so sorry I haven't been commenting on everyone's phantastic packages. I've been a little busy - my witches party is in two weeks (yikes!) and I'm creeping out 50 props for our Scary Tales party. The creativity, imagination, craftsmanship and talent going into the SR gifts are utterly astonishing!!! But what's even more wonderful is the genuine desire and willingness to please another haunter. Your thoughtfulness is apparent in every package. We have an amazing group here and I'm so happy to be a part of it.


----------



## Mystikgarden

Everybody's gifts are so awesome!! I'm still waiting, I'm getting pretty antsy now.


----------



## MissMandy

moonwitchkitty said:


> If you don't let me know
> I would like to return the favor


Aww that's so sweet of you  I believe, bethene has some rescue reapers lined up too if need be


lilangel ~ That's an awesome sign! I really like the skull candle too

Czarina ~ Ohhh I love that spell book! And the pumpkin lantern is so dang cute!

LawP ~ What a pretty glass  Your reaper must know how much you love your veno 

witchy46 ~ What a load of goodies! Those monster jars are cool. I can't wait to see the hand on the wall too 

Skeletor ~ omg I saw a skull similar to that at a flea market once and I wanted it soooo bad! But the dude wanted like $50  You lucky duck!

trentsketch ~ Wow, you were totally spoiled! Your reaper did an awesome job working with your theme!

Ophelia ~ That ship wheel is cool! You know who else would probably want it, don't you? Cute kitty too!

katshead ~ That has to be one of the most sentamental gifts ever! What an awesome guest book!


----------



## terri73

To my secret reaper whom ever you are....

Thank you very much for my gifts. I could smell the box on the porch before I even saw it. Lol. I got wonderful Yankee candle things. I will post pics I promise!! 

Been a long day, worked 8 hours then had a car breakdown on the highway. The gift was a nice surprise in an otherwise gloomy day. 

If you want to reveal yourself SR I could thank you personally.


----------



## Terra

Wow - just stunned at how awesome these gifts are!

*
Moderator Note:* *PLEASE* do not post any pictures that shows you or your Secret Reaper's address 





.


----------



## Kardec251985

When I came home from work today my husband said "some weird boxes came for you" and look what was waiting for me!







2 beautifully Halloween-y boxes!







Opening the box and card.







Hmm...reaper's still a secret? But the name and address on the outside of the boxes seemed so familiar...





















Some of the gifts wrapped in pretty paper and ribbon.














Everything all together! Included in the 2 boxes were 3 photos taken by my reaper, a book to make my own tarot cards, a book with Albrecht Durer art (I love him!), a skull cameo necklace, a witchy lantern made by my reaper, a sitting witch, a fence/skull sculpture, a potion-like pomegranate scent diffuser, a hanging antique styled cross + frames with images of famous mediums, and a 2013 Arizona calendar. I LOVE IT ALL! I am growing my collection of occult, magical, and creepy items this year and my reaper hit the nail right on the head! Everything is a little eerie, a little scary, and will definitely set up a spooky vibe this Halloween.







The witch.







Handmade lantern with black in the bottom and hanging skulls.







One of my reaper's photos.







Cross & frame wall piece with mediums.







Wearing the necklace.

About the reaper...like I said...the name just seemed so familiar. I checked my card exchange list and there she was: NHH! NHH is my reaper! Thank you so much for all of the goodies.  I am going to put them on prominent display for a long time. Heck, I'm even thinking of hanging up the photos in my office at work on Monday! I can't thank you enough for thinking of me and making such exquisite items.

Edit: Apologies for the sideways photos. I don't know how that happened!


----------



## purpleferrets3

Wonderful gifts everyone! So funny to see that my house is not the ony one where the furkids are right in the middle of all the excitement of reaper gift opening!


----------



## rockplayson

So I got reaped and it's all so amazing!! I can't wait to post pictures. Thanks again GhostTown


----------



## nhh

Kardec251985 I am so glad you liked it all. I am really glad it made it all safe. I was worried since there was glass. I guess you could tell by all the bubble. You were a great victim. The two photos in the cross are Katie King and Madam Blavasky. Oh and I made the necklace. Well I had a bunch of those cameos and I added them to the mounting and ribbon. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## Lady Wraith

IT HERE ITS HERE!!!!!!! I had to wait till I got home from working late to open it I was SO EXCITED!!!!









Opening the box and this delightful man greeted me with a letter from the sender! My first Reaping and I couldn't stop smiling! Best way to be greeted to the gift! Then I found this awesome WANTED sign!!!!!!!! I can't tell you how much I liked these!!!
















Then inside the box I unearthed the most amazing things!!!!!!! A creepy caged ghoul........









A haunted house flame less candle ( which I have On and glittering beautifully next to me ) , an antique looking candle stem with a blood dripped candle, A Jar of Distilled Spider Venom!!!!! ( I love how you made this! ) a HAND MADE spooky Halloween Wreath made of Driftwood from the beaches of Kauai!!! WOW this was my favorite! I tried to imagine the beach and wished I was there!!! and finally this wonderful little mummy holding a sign that reads "You've been reaped" I absolutely love him and attached him to the candle stem!!!!!! I will cherish him! and all the gifts!





































Thank you so much Halloweenisfun I can't tell you how much I truly enjoyed receiving this Reaping! You have made my season!!!!!! Thank you Thank you Thank you! Maybe someday If I am so lucky I will be able to collect my own driftwood on the beaches if Kauai, a girl can dream! Happy Halloween!


----------



## doto

Today was a bit of a somber day as my wife and I realized it was time to tell our children that their great grandmother is ill and will soon be passing. Tonight we met with family to watch our nephew play hockey and have a family dinner with those who have travelled to have a last chance to meet with Big Gramma one more time. It was a late evening and I carried our children into bed and when I came back downstairs I noticed a nice white box in the dining room. I knew what it was the moment I saw it. 
Remarkably, I also recognized the return address immediately as Mistress of the Abyss. MOTA and I have been fortunate to have met a few times as most recently as two weeks ago. I immediately texted her to let her know that I had received the package. The timing is fantastic as my children absolutely love the Secret Reaper exchange. They insisted on shopping with me for backsc items and have been anxiously awaiting the arrival of our gift. I refer to it as our gift because I know that when we open it togather after breakfast I will loose sight of whatever items are their favorite. I have already lost the Blubbers zombie baby I bought last weekend. 
Thank you Bethene for organizing the Secret Reaper, and Mistress of the Abyss, Thank you for having some impeccable timing. I am certain you will help us put a smile back on our childrens face tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Wow, I love the spell book, the puple glitter candles, The stained glass spider web.......such amazing stuff! What a great group to be a part of. Everyone is being cheered up in some way by recieving a gift, and knowing theirs made it safely & in turn, brightened a day.I'll definatly do this again. Lots of new ideas!


----------



## GhostTown

rockplayson said:


> So I got reaped and it's all so amazing!! I can't wait to post pictures. Thanks again GhostTown


You were not MY victim, good sir!


----------



## hallorenescene

can't wait for my victim to post.


----------



## EveningKiss

I will have to sign up for this next year =) Sweeet.


----------



## Tannasgach

nhh said:


> Kardec251985 I am so glad you liked it all. I am really glad it made it all safe. I was worried since there was glass. I guess you could tell by all the bubble. You were a great victim. The two photos in the cross are Katie King and Madam Blavasky. Oh and I made the necklace. Well I had a bunch of those cameos and I added them to the mounting and ribbon.
> 
> Enjoy!!


I love the skelly cameo necklaces, I've been checking them out on etsy. Do you have a shop nhh? Great package! Off to google Katie King and Madam Blavasky.......


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Wow, this has truly been an inspirational Secret Reaper this year, SO many wonderful things. It would be easy to say I want one of everything! Kardec, love it all, I am jealous of the Tarot Card book! Lady Wraith, wonderful gifts as well! That wreath is awesome, I love driftwood. When I first saw it I thought of raven feathers, which has me thinking now!


----------



## Tannasgach

Wow, I love, love, love that driftwood wreath!! Too cool!


----------



## bethene

wow,, love the gifts,, this is such a amazing bunch of people,,, you rock Every one had out done themselves this year

Doto. so sorry to hear about your grandmothers , my thoughts are with you,,


----------



## Ilean

LawP said:


> View attachment 130230
> 
> 
> Can't wait to have a nice glass of wine in my new special glass while nibbling on yummy Almond Joy candy bars.  The card on the left was a teaser and looks handmade with care and attention to detail - very nice Linda from CA (what is your screen name??) Wow! the packages are flying around this great nation of ours today. My victim is scheduled to get his package on Monday. Hope he likes it.


Secrets out!! It twas me from New Mexico! I am really glad it came nicely and you enjoyed it. I thought it would be fun to have it postmarked from other places.  I know you didn't mention you like Merlot, but I noticed it came up a lot in your messages. 
I-->lean


----------



## moony_1

doto said:


> Today was a bit of a somber day as my wife and I realized it was time to tell our children that their great grandmother is ill and will soon be passing. Tonight we met with family to watch our nephew play hockey and have a family dinner with those who have travelled to have a last chance to meet with Big Gramma one more time. It was a late evening and I carried our children into bed and when I came back downstairs I noticed a nice white box in the dining room. I knew what it was the moment I saw it.


I'm so sorry to hear of your grandmother's illness  thoughts are with you and yours right now, but I'm happy your reaper gift will provide some smiles during this time


----------



## Spookilicious mama

doto said:


> Today was a bit of a somber day as my wife and I realized it was time to tell our children that their great grandmother is ill and will soon be passing. Tonight we met with family to watch our nephew play hockey and have a family dinner with those who have travelled to have a last chance to meet with Big Gramma one more time. It was a late evening and I carried our children into bed and when I came back downstairs I noticed a nice white box in the dining room. I knew what it was the moment I saw it.
> Remarkably, I also recognized the return address immediately as Mistress of the Abyss. MOTA and I have been fortunate to have met a few times as most recently as two weeks ago. I immediately texted her to let her know that I had received the package. The timing is fantastic as my children absolutely love the Secret Reaper exchange. They insisted on shopping with me for backsc items and have been anxiously awaiting the arrival of our gift. I refer to it as our gift because I know that when we open it togather after breakfast I will loose sight of whatever items are their favorite. I have already lost the Blubbers zombie baby I bought last weekend.
> Thank you Bethene for organizing the Secret Reaper, and Mistress of the Abyss, Thank you for having some impeccable timing. I am certain you will help us put a smile back on our childrens face tomorrow morning.


*
DOTO I am so sorry to hear of your grandmothers illness. I can tell you I have two boys. One is 20 and the other will be 18 this December. They are extremely close to their grandmother and when that time comes for them I know It will also be a somber day. It sounds like your family....like mine....is very close and its wonderful that they knew their great grandmother well enough that her passing will affect them. So many children do not have a relationship with their grandparents or great grandparents . I think those relationships are important. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. *


----------



## TJN66

I have been Reaped! 

Thank you Jody (Purple Ferrets)

I need to take pics as my camera card is missing but everything is wonderful! 
How did you make the witches boot light ? It is amazing!!!!! (not enough exclamations here ever)
I love the halloween idea book, the fabric webbing (that is going to go great in my cemetary on a skelly), the rat kinda freaked me out lol! The cups, the amazing bottles of Nightmares and Spirit of the Secret Reaper...holy moly how did you make those?
I love the book Hexes and Spells! (hubby scared me with this one...propped it up on the bathroom with just the night light on it and it looked like someone was looking in the window at me. After a small screetch he got a slap as he was laughing at me...Men!!!) The candle..there is just so much to list =) 

Everything is just so spot on =] 
I cant wait to use it in my house/haunt for Halloween.

Thank you so much! You are the best =]


----------



## hallorenescene

doto, sorry to hear of you loss. i know how trying and sad it can be. i lost my mother 2 1/2 years ago, and i still miss her. it brings a tear to my eye right now just thinkinng about her. my best wishes go out to you and your family.


----------



## TJN66

doto said:


> Today was a bit of a somber day as my wife and I realized it was time to tell our children that their great grandmother is ill and will soon be passing. Tonight we met with family to watch our nephew play hockey and have a family dinner with those who have travelled to have a last chance to meet with Big Gramma one more time. It was a late evening and I carried our children into bed and when I came back downstairs I noticed a nice white box in the dining room. I knew what it was the moment I saw it.
> Remarkably, I also recognized the return address immediately as Mistress of the Abyss. MOTA and I have been fortunate to have met a few times as most recently as two weeks ago. I immediately texted her to let her know that I had received the package. The timing is fantastic as my children absolutely love the Secret Reaper exchange. They insisted on shopping with me for backsc items and have been anxiously awaiting the arrival of our gift. I refer to it as our gift because I know that when we open it togather after breakfast I will loose sight of whatever items are their favorite. I have already lost the Blubbers zombie baby I bought last weekend.
> Thank you Bethene for organizing the Secret Reaper, and Mistress of the Abyss, Thank you for having some impeccable timing. I am certain you will help us put a smile back on our childrens face tomorrow morning.


I'm so sorry...thinking of you and your family.


----------



## rockplayson

Is someone playing a trick on me? Your name was on the box.


----------



## LawP

Ilean said:


> Secrets out!! It twas me from New Mexico! I am really glad it came nicely and you enjoyed it. I thought it would be fun to have it postmarked from other places.  I know you didn't mention you like Merlot, but I noticed it came up a lot in your messages.
> I-->lean


You little sneak llean! Card from CA and gift from AZ...yup, NM would have been my guess. The glass rocks and the candy is (well...was) delicious!


----------



## LawP

Doto, I'm so sorry about your grandmother's illness. Sounds like she is a wonderful lady who is loved a great deal. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Teresa M

doto said:


> Today was a bit of a somber day as my wife and I realized it was time to tell our children that their great grandmother is ill and will soon be passing. Tonight we met with family to watch our nephew play hockey and have a family dinner with those who have travelled to have a last chance to meet with Big Gramma one more time. It was  a late evening and I carried our children into bed and when I came back downstairs I noticed a nice white box in the dining room. I knew what it was the moment I saw it.
> Remarkably, I also recognized the return address immediately as Mistress of the Abyss. MOTA and I have been fortunate to have met a few times as most recently as two weeks ago. I immediately texted her to let her know that I had received the package. The timing is fantastic as my children absolutely love the Secret Reaper exchange. They insisted on shopping with me for backsc items and have been anxiously awaiting the arrival of our gift. I refer to it as our gift because I know that when we open it togather after breakfast I will loose sight of whatever items are their favorite. I have already lost the Blubbers zombie baby I bought last weekend.
> Thank you Bethene for organizing the Secret Reaper, and Mistress of the Abyss, Thank you for having some impeccable timing. I am certain you will help us put a smile back on our childrens face tomorrow morning.


I am so sorry that your family is having to go through this sad time. I am glad that the timing of your SR gift was so perfect as to add a little lift to your lives!


----------



## GhostTown

rockplayson said:


> Is someone playing a trick on me? Your name was on the box.


Well, I did take it to the UPS store to ship it.

I spent many hours working on your gift.

But again, you were not my victim.


----------



## mariposa0283

so cryptic... lol


----------



## GhostTown

mariposa0283 said:


> so cryptic... lol


Just a few clicks of the mouse would uncover the mystery.


----------



## Shebear1

UNBELIEVABLE! I have the best SR EVER!

As I said earlier in this string, on Tuesday I received two of the most awesome evil clown posters from my Secret Reaper, but yesterday I was thrilled to find a SECOND package on my front porch saying that I had just been reaped ...AGAIN!!!!!! This package was chock full of everything I could possible need for my haunted carnival theme.





















I hope that these photos come out, because my reaper and I were totally in tune with each other, and I LOVE everything she sent. Thanks so much Greaseballs80! You are the BOMB and I was so, so lucky to get you as my reaper!


----------



## mariposa0283

aha, though no clicking was really required.. i'm pretty sure i've got it figured out just by the picture.


----------



## gothiccaddy

Did you get your reaper gift yet?


----------



## gothiccaddy

msgatorslayer said:


> Mmkay, my new favorite threat is the secret reaper pics.
> 
> There are so many talented people here and you don't see a tutorial or a thread for the individual items everyone is good at making. But this thread have given me so many great ideas.
> 
> It's also so neat to see what people are able to find in their hood. My reaper got me awesome finger soaps. I've never seen anything like it around here. I've looked. And all I can find is 'cutesy' - a candy corn or ghost soap pump.


Hope you enjoyed your stuff!! I had a blast wrapping the package.. The post master was a little thrown off by the package. Glad you like it. Your REAPER..:O)


----------



## trentsketch

Home Depot had bright purple light strands for $2.50 a box. They're the same lights (probably) that my reaper used to make this strand for me:










Now I have to match it for all the carnival booths. Have to hit up Dollar Tree for more of the skeleton garland. Going to see if shredded muslin will be close enough to the white cheese cloth. I have tons of muslin and no cheese cloth. Otherwise, I'll swap out the cheese cloth for creepy cloth and maybe spray on some glitter to help stretch the light a little further.

But this is what I needed Secret Reaper for this year: ideas. I had the big things planned out in five minutes. They'll take maybe two weeks to build (just started today; normally start in July). I just had no idea where I was going to get all the set dressing. Now I know. And with Secret Reaper II and an offsite swap, I'll be set.


----------



## snigglez

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL MORNING TO GET REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And BOY did I get REAPED….. I love the Box my gifts came in. I want to THANK my Secret Reaper. I made a video because one of my gifts is a CD. The CD is AWESOME I am putting the 1st song in this post because it was so creative how you did it. It not only reminds me of all the 
Scary some funny and some musical movies that you can relate to Halloween one way or another but the background music reminds me of one of my favorite movies from the 80’s EXCALIBUR.
I also have pictures of what was given to me as well. 
You must of really stalked my profile. Not only did you give me a cup with Villains on it being that I collect Villains and a figurine of Claude Frollo the villain in The Hunchback of Notre Dame but you also gave me in that cup the Candies Sugar Daddy caramel suckers and Sugar Babies. I don’t recall talking on the forums about my dad working there when I was little but he did and that is a BIG MEMORY for me. Then the Halloween Haunted House Box when you open the box it has 3 different sayings with other sounds to it. Like a Witch Cackling a Squeaky door and monster sounds…. The Future Bob Cage OH I WANT BOB NOW MORE THAN EVER…. I put a pirate skull that my 2 year old grand daughter gave me for my Birthday in it for now …. I was puzzled by one thing… My dad jokes around with me ever since I started taking pain medication he says “you are not the sharpest tool in the shed” I’ve noticed since I have been taking pain meds I don’t get certain jokes or I have to think hard sometimes to what I want to say, I forget in seconds what I want to tell someone…. So you sent me a bottle of KABOOM and said on the tag “Here it Is”…. I am so sorry I’m not getting it… Does it have to do with BOB? And the Signs I LOVE THEM Oh yeah and the Cauldron I have ideas for that… hrmmm KABOOM? AHHHHH now I understand my Signature from Marvin the Martian (my hubby caught that one) I didn’t notice the EARTH SHATTERING SIGN on the bottle until I pulled it up on the computer Now that was CREATIVE …. And the Spell Book you made that is so AWESOME it will go well with my Witch’s area Now to get a stand to put it on……AGAIN I CAN NOT THANK YOU ENOUGH… You did an AWESOME JOB 
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU…. Please reveal yourself it is a MUST….. Have a GREAT DAY I KNOW I AM. 

Please enjoy the song as you look thru the pictures....


----------



## NOWHINING

great gifts gangs!! Me on the other hand.... still waiting!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I spoke about the fabulous carved apple I got from Beautifulnightmare that I forgot to mention. Here are the pics of said apple*


----------



## bethene

wow,, once again, I must sound like a broken record,, our reapers have by far out done themselves!!!!!!!! I am amazed by how thoughtful and personal the gifts are,, this is the best year ever!!


----------



## jenscats5

Everyone here is so talented!! What great & inspiring gifts!!!!


----------



## frenchy

Last night i went to the post office and mail my victim box and i sincerely hope the victim will love it and i am sorry it took so much time but here everything open late in the month for Halloween . 

Therese


----------



## halloweenisfun

Aloha Lady Wraith,
I am so happy that you like your gifts. Your response truly made my day! I have been a nervous wreck after seeing all of the wonderful gifts that everyone has been receiving. Like I said in the note, the options here are very limited. Makes me crazy that I can't go Halloween shopping at all of the fun places many of you have on the mainland. I hope you are able to come to Hawaii someday to enjoy it's beauty and collect some driftwood. I've spent a lot of time where you live and think it is a beautiful state as well. Have a wonderful Halloween! I enjoyed being your Reaper.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Pics of my gifts from IshWitch-
















She also included some homegrown spanish moss that's not pictured.

Thank you again!


----------



## Eviliz

snigglez said:


> The CD is AWESOME I am putting the 1st song in this post because it was so creative how you did it. It not only reminds me of all the Scary some funny and some musical movies that you can relate to Halloween one way or another but the background music reminds me of one of my favorite movies from the 80’s EXCALIBUR.





snigglez said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU


You're welcome, Snigglez. As I said in the PM, I didn't make the song, I acquired it. It's called Halloween MegaMix and I've always found it puts me in the Halloween mood. I actually revealed myself in the spellbook lol. (It's a font called Senthe AOE) Page one says "Dear Victim. You are very smart. You figured out your secret reaper is Evilizabeth" and page two says "I hope you liked your gifts and that your halloween is the very best"


----------



## spookyone

totally wicked gifts everyone!!!! very well done and very awsome!!!keep pics coming!!!! oh btw IVE BEEN REAPPED MUWHAHAHHA ( will return to post pic =} and YESSSSSSSSSSSS I LOVE IT !!!!! TY TYTYTYTYYTTY SR


----------



## snigglez

Eviliz said:


> You're welcome, Snigglez. As I said in the PM, I didn't make the song, I acquired it. It's called Halloween MegaMix and I've always found it puts me in the Halloween mood. I actually revealed myself in the spellbook lol. (It's a font called Senthe AOE) Page one says "Dear Victim. You are very smart. You figured out your secret reaper is Evilizabeth" and page two says "I hope you liked your gifts and that your halloween is the very best"


That is Totally AWESOME I love the book here is a close up of what it says... I would of never of known with out you telling me... 








I love Everything oh and another surprise after I posted my gifts I had to leave the house I came home read your PM then had to take off again now I am home and I was able to read your reply to my post... When I came home I was moving the gifts around and I realized all the signs you gave me are doubled they have other saying on the backs or fronts of them I didn't notice it til just a few minutes ago... 









AGAIN THANK YOU EVILIZ.. 

P.s. When I saw your name I said to myself that name looks so familiar.. then it HIT me I was reading in the forums a post called some thing like "How did you get your user name" Then I realized you posted in this in there....... My name is Elizabeth. My hubby took to calling me 'Evil Elizabeth' one day, and for brevity's sake I just stuck the 'vi' between the E and L, making Evilizabeth. That was shortened in time to Eviliz.

I had just read this post no more than 3 days ago.. Go Figure


----------



## msgatorslayer

gothiccaddy said:


> Hope you enjoyed your stuff!! I had a blast wrapping the package.. The post master was a little thrown off by the package. Glad you like it. Your REAPER..:O)


Thank you so much. What else did you put in the eyeball jar? lol. It looks like little anchovies or tiny slabs of beef jerky. Totally cool looking.

And I see you had the package postmarked from somewhere else. I'm originally from Illinois, by the way.


----------



## msgatorslayer

Well, my victim has a package waiting for them at the post office.


----------



## IshWitch

Ok, I was reaped on Thursday, but got the package while I was at work. It was on the couch when I got home, which was way after midnight. In the morning hubby had said to go ahead and open it as he was heading to work, but I was trying to sleep in. By the time I got up I barely had time to do some errands, before I had my appt. with Dr. Terroreyes! LoL 
I got home in time to get ready to head out to Universal with hubby to HNN. We got home after 2am and I had to be to work by 8! 
Yes! I am livin' on the edge! Opened my awesome Reaper gift tonight after mowing the lawn and supper. ;D


----------



## IshWitch

Will be up loading some pics of the awesome and wonderful contents in just a few!


----------



## 1LuvHalloween

I was reaped today!!! I love all my zombie stuff it was very thoughtful! I will post picks as soon as I have the hubby fix my camera. Thank you Thank you Thank you!


----------



## candymom

lmz319 said:


> Holy buckets did I hit the jackpot!! Not only did I have an amazing and generous reaper...she's a mind reader, too!! She sent a TON of great things not only for me, but my two little girls as well. PLUS, she sent me things that I specifically had on my "no thanks" list that I later wished I hadn't put on there. I'm tellin' ya, a real life MIND READER, it's almost scary!!!
> 
> Okay...here we go with pics...
> 
> Decorated box
> View attachment 129865
> 
> 
> Nice letter explaining a few things, like how she went with her gut and added some things I asked not to get. Good call!!
> View attachment 129866
> 
> 
> A bag of glittery bones on top - eeee!!!!!
> View attachment 129867
> 
> 
> Awesome crayons, fully customized box & labels!!!
> View attachment 129881
> 
> 
> My 2 yr old loved them!
> View attachment 129882
> 
> 
> TONS of great goodies - children's books, wall decals, pop-up book, notepad, 3 little boxes. What? What was in those boxes you ask?
> View attachment 129885
> 
> 
> Well, let me show you what was in those boxes! Socks for me and my 2 girls, mini pumpkins & garland, and....what I said I probably didn't want...candy. I know, I know, why would I say that?!?! I kid you not, yesterday as I was browsing the great gifts I scolded myself for saying I didn't want any candy. I also told myself yesterday, 'I could sure use a drink.' How does that fit in with this candy? Look closer....
> View attachment 129892
> 
> 
> This isn't JUST candy. It's CANDYBOMBS!!!! Described in my letter to be chocolate covered cherries which had been soaked in various types of alcohol. Droooolllll!!! OOps, there's one missing. I couldn't help myself. And yes, they are fabulous!
> View attachment 129893
> 
> 
> She also sent this awesome altered book!
> View attachment 129894
> 
> 
> Lots of fun napkins!
> View attachment 129895
> 
> 
> Soooo many wonderful things! Coloring books, A DVD & CD for the girls!
> View attachment 129896
> 
> 
> ♥
> View attachment 129897
> 
> 
> We sure enjoyed our gifts!
> View attachment 129898
> 
> 
> Thank you, thank you THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I know your real name but not your screen name. PLEASE reveal yourself!!! This was amazing and I am just blown away by your thoughtfulness and creativity. Fabulous job!!


You are SO welcome! I'm glad you liked everything. It makes me happy every time I look at the pics of your daughter enjoying her crayons and her book, and the one of all ya'll in your socks makes me feel all warm and snuggly. It was a pleasure to reap you (and meet you!)

CandyMom


----------



## GhostMagnet

I didn't sign up for The Secret Reaper this year, since we moved house recently, but I am having the best time looking at all the pictures!! Wonderful stuff! And awesome packaging and creativity. So much warmth and generosity, from such a ghoulish group.


----------



## IshWitch

So I open my box and first thing on top is an envelope, and inside a great card! I love it! I have been reaped by
OPHELIA!


----------



## IshWitch

With the card is a gorgeous Calla Lilly pin. I am def wearing this on my Halloween costume!
In the first package were 2 AWESOME cemetery fences. They look homemade and one has a little mouse. I love mice! So cool!


----------



## IshWitch

My cell is being fritzy, so bear with me.


----------



## IshWitch

A very cool miniature wreath complete with an easel. 
And a fantastic Skelly! Why, could that be Abe still hunting?


----------



## IshWitch

But wait! There's more!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

IshWitch, you are being such a tease!


----------



## IshWitch

A lovely haunted tree, a very versatile mask (I see vampire, witch or ghoul a possibility!) and a great wig that will be perfect for our CarnEvil theme this year!


----------



## IshWitch

The website will only accept 2 pics at a time using the HF app. A pretty lace table runner. Love everything so far!


----------



## IshWitch

This is making me crazy, it is sooo slow!
More table decor,


----------



## IshWitch

More fence!
Just checked the pics online on my laptop and sorry that they are sideways, can't seem to fix it.


----------



## IshWitch

Another tree! Awesome! Already thinking of places to display these! Mantel, the wall separating the den and kitchen, on the table, decisions decisions


----------



## IshWitch

Everything, including the bag of candy, Brach's autumn mix! I love these!
My reaper stalked me well! I can't get over the little mice! Love them! Can never have enough rats at Halloween!


----------



## IshWitch

Shadow approves!
If he didn't his eyes would glow red with
EVIL!
Mwahahahaha!
J/K, he just loves to rustle the paper, heheheh


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Ooookay I finally received ALL of my gift!!! =) My reaper sent it to me in FIVE parts!! It was so exciting getting something else each week! I'm sad now that my weekly presents are over, but I cannot thank my reaper enough!! They hit the nail on the head with all the things that I love!! 










The first package was filled with all kinds of window clings! I absolutely lovee these! There were also some Thanksgiving ones too that I soo love! Two sheets of gruesome scratch and sniff stickers..And a Frankie fuzzy cut out, and a black rose with skulls on the petals!









Number two and three packages were light up pumpkins, it seems as if I collect these! Now I have seven! =) Can't get enough!!










My fourth package was filled with all kinds of goodies! I got three ghost figurines (the one in the middle I LOVE!) A pumpkin lantern, a decorative pumpkin, a bag of candy goodies (and might I add a creative bag!! and each piece of candy was individually wrapped!), a fortune teller fish (which is absolutely awesome!! It rolled up and turned cartwheels all over my hand lol!), and a orange/black wooden grim reaper box! 










These were inside the reaper box! six flicker tea light (ping pong ball) eyeballs!! I shall have these sitting all over my snack table at my party!










And last but certainly not least, my fifth package!! A ghost blow mold!! I absolutely LOVE love LOVE it!! 










This is on the back of the blow mold, I soooo love it. The reaper on the front of the wooden box also says this across it.
Unless I am superr dense (lol!) my reaper did not reveal themselves! But I soo hope you do!! I *cannotttt* wait to use all my stuff at my party this year which I just recently made official by sending out invites... I get soooo excited everytime I look at my kitchen table!!

From the bottom of my heart, Thank you!

Sorry for the huge pictures =( 

-Calla


----------



## Ophelia

Boy, talk about timing. I've been forcing myself to take a break from the forum, and just finally came back on. However you were in the middle of posting the pics. I felt like *BR1MSTON3*, but x10! I had to force myself to take another break! 

However, now that they are all posted... Yay, it all made it! I was worried about that last tree, one of my cats decided to help pack it in once it was in the box. 

Sorry I couldn't do more for your theme, but I hope you've got a good start to your mini cemetery. The pin I couldn't decide whether to leave it as is, or to snip the pin off. My original thought was that it could be a little flower urn for a tombstone, but once it was done I kind of liked it as a pin. I figured I'd leave it up to you.


----------



## IshWitch

Thank you SOOO VERY MUCH Ophelia! I love everything! Especially the Skelly! He is wonderful! I am going to have so much fun using all of these things to decorate with! Can't decide, so many options, they are just FANTASTIC!
And can always use masks for my props, that is so appreciated. And the wig! How nice to have something besides the obligatory rainbow afro. 
I truly love everything, Everything!
Take sCare and Happy Reaping to you!


----------



## MichaelMyers1

I have been REAPED and it is AWESOME!!!! I came home yesterday to a big box on the hallway and I just KNEW it was from my SR!!!! I opened the box to an awesome crumpled sign that read YOU HAVE BEEN REAPED! Happy Halloween! From your secret reaper, GOOSTA!! Thank you thank you THANK YOU!!!
I received 2 awesome LED candles, two spooky votive candle holders, a box of black votives..which i LOVE!!! Two pumpkin candle holders which will look great in my kitchen!! Next..black and purple skull glitter candle holders !!!! Looove all the glitter stuff. Next..the most awesome glitter skeleton holder!! He is tall, glitter, and wearing a top hat and bow tie!!! I have yet to decide where to put him! I have nothing like that and am so excited! Thank you, Goosta, for such wonderful Halloween gifts! I have nothing like what you sent me and love everything!! You did amazing and made my day!! Happy, Happy Halloween!!!!! Pics to follow!!


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Ophelia, where did you get the Calla lily pin? I absolutely love it!! I collect Calla Lily things... as my name is Calla  lol!


----------



## EveningKiss

LOVE the signs. Those are awsome!


----------



## Ophelia

*Halloween_Queen,* my guess would be *Hallorenescene*. *Hallo*? Was that you? Regardless, those were great! And I love that they spread it out like that! I actually made the pin(sort of). It's a boutonniere holder that I glued mini calla lilies into.

*IshWitch*, I'm glad to see it passed Shadow's inspection.  I had a hard time keeping my cats off of the paper while I was trying to wrap. I loved the little mice, too, I had to keep from putting one on every part, lol!


----------



## IshWitch

Ophelia said:


> Boy, talk about timing. I've been forcing myself to take a break from the forum, and just finally came back on. However you were in the middle of posting the pics. I felt like *BR1MSTON3*, but x10! I had to force myself to take another break!
> 
> However, now that they are all posted... Yay, it all made it! I was worried about that last tree, one of my cats decided to help pack it in once it was in the box.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't do more for your theme, but I hope you've got a good start to your mini cemetery. The pin I couldn't decide whether to leave it as is, or to snip the pin off. My original thought was that it could be a little flower urn for a tombstone, but once it was done I kind of liked it as a pin. I figured I'd leave it up to you.


Oh, I am so glad you left it as a pin, I can wear it on my costume, on a hat (now if I can just find my old English Bowler I have packed away somewhere) or on my peacoat that I bought on sale last spring! It is black and I got it with the intentions of putting a cluster of pins on it!
This will be the first!
(except I won't be able to wear it to work, wouldn't be apropos, I am working for Hospice  but then again, can't drive my car to work either, I have a hearse )
I do really love everything, my mini graveyard is getting THE treatment for sure!


----------



## IshWitch

Ophelia said:


> *Halloween_Queen,* my guess would be *Hallorenescene*. *Hallo*? Was that you? Regardless, those were great! And I love that they spread it out like that! I actually made the pin(sort of). It's a boutonniere holder that I glued mini calla lilies into.
> 
> *IshWitch*, I'm glad to see it passed Shadow's inspection.  I had a hard time keeping my cats off of the paper while I was trying to wrap. I loved the little mice, too, I had to keep from putting one on every part, lol!


oh, our cats were all up in it so I kept chucking it over my shoulder! LOL We have old Florida terrazzo floor, so of course the paper makes it sooo much warmer! LOL I love the pin and as for the mice, if there was one everywhere I wouldn't have had a second thought about it!  
My favorite is the one peeking thru' the fence! 
I think I missed the pic of the antique? table runner, shoot, love how it is all tattery! I know just the spot for that one, for sure! 
Thanks again!


----------



## Ophelia

IshWitch said:


> ...I am working for Hospice...


I can honestly say that I think that is the first time I laughed at the mention of Hospice! Yeah, I can see why that one may be frowned upon. 

I'm so glad you liked it. I was getting worried, because the last few days I couldn't, for the life of me, figure out where I saw you talking about a mini graveyard! I just had this picture in my head of you pulling those things out and going, "What the heck? Well, at least I got a wig and some candy out of it!" Now I can relax. Oh, wait! No I can't, I've got my second victim to stress over now! 

Nah, I'll stress in the morning. I'm going to bed.


----------



## IshWitch

Zombiesmash said:


> Pics of my gifts from IshWitch-
> 
> View attachment 130489
> 
> View attachment 130490
> 
> 
> She also included some homegrown spanish moss that's not pictured.
> 
> Thank you again!


So glad everything made it there in one piece! If you pop into a Lowes or Home Depot they should still have tomato cages for your monster, the mask was the inspiration for a minion for you. Had so much fun looking for things for your "witch's lab" that I kept thinking of all of their uses! I almost kept the goblet, it was such a cool find! I thought that and the 2 pots would be a great addition to your lab with some creepy contents in them. sorry again about the sparkle. Lets just say it is conjure dust!

Happy Haunting Zombiesmash!


----------



## The Red Hallows

Well, tie me up and tell the truth---- I WAS REAPED… and by somebody who definitely knows how to please a girl…. Err… girl haunter. <ya’ll have dirty minds>

I am beyond blown away and could not believe how much care and detail my reaper put into their gifts. I know that they put effort into stalking me because I know back in the day I commented on pumpkin beer and trying to find one, and guess what…. I’m drinking tonight!!! 

Thank you very Secret Reaper, and I was > < that close to calling you and saying thank you.  Your number is on the box…. Hehe… fear not… I don’t think I’ll call. Truly, you put so much thought into my gifts and I am beyond happy and gitty like a little kid on Christmas, but only a 1,000 happier because your gifts are way better. THANK YOU!

Without further ado… the pictures!








*Full sized, fantastic old monster movie posters. They are huge... that's my fire place they are above. 










King Kong... a close up. I had problems not having a flash in it, so you get a close up look. 
























Homemade candles... but wait... that's not all... PUMPKIN BEER... EEEEEKKKKKK!!









A spell book, a XXX bottle, a neat little tombstone decoration for mysoon-to-be witches theme and 








My complete stash.... a cool door mat, lighting (I needed more lighting) cool eyeball lights and awesome little LED lights. 
And, a almost made me cry, sad reaper note. Let me tell you this Mr/Mrs. Reaper.... your gift was everything I hoped for and more, and you should be proud to have your name tied to the gifts and for this being your first reap.... you nailed it. Thank you for the time you put into my gifts. Great things come to those who wait! *


----------



## purpleferrets3

TJN66 said:


> I have been Reaped!
> 
> Thank you Jody (Purple Ferrets)
> 
> I need to take pics as my camera card is missing but everything is wonderful!
> How did you make the witches boot light ? It is amazing!!!!! (not enough exclamations here ever)
> I love the halloween idea book, the fabric webbing (that is going to go great in my cemetary on a skelly), the rat kinda freaked me out lol! The cups, the amazing bottles of Nightmares and Spirit of the Secret Reaper...holy moly how did you make those?
> I love the book Hexes and Spells! (hubby scared me with this one...propped it up on the bathroom with just the night light on it and it looked like someone was looking in the window at me. After a small screetch he got a slap as he was laughing at me...Men!!!) The candle..there is just so much to list =)
> 
> Everything is just so spot on =]
> I cant wait to use it in my house/haunt for Halloween.
> 
> Thank you so much! You are the best =]


Im so happy that you liked everything and that it made it there in one piece! Hope you have an amazing Halloween!


----------



## MissMandy

snigglez said:


> That is Totally AWESOME I love the book here is a close up of what it says... I would of never of known with out you telling me...
> View attachment 130513
> 
> 
> I love Everything oh and another surprise after I posted my gifts I had to leave the house I came home read your PM then had to take off again now I am home and I was able to read your reply to my post... When I came home I was moving the gifts around and I realized all the signs you gave me are doubled they have other saying on the backs or fronts of them I didn't notice it til just a few minutes ago...
> 
> View attachment 130514
> 
> 
> AGAIN THANK YOU EVILIZ..
> 
> P.s. When I saw your name I said to myself that name looks so familiar.. then it HIT me I was reading in the forums a post called some thing like "How did you get your user name" Then I realized you posted in this in there....... My name is Elizabeth. My hubby took to calling me 'Evil Elizabeth' one day, and for brevity's sake I just stuck the 'vi' between the E and L, making Evilizabeth. That was shortened in time to Eviliz.
> 
> I had just read this post no more than 3 days ago.. Go Figure


I must say that I love these signs. Where on earth did your reaper find them? And very creative on how they revealed themselves!


----------



## AsH-1031

Awesome haul Red Hallows! I had seen those posters before and of course later kicked myself in the butt for not getting them. How was the pumpkin beer btw? Man, I'm hoping that my victim will like the things I'm putting together for SRII. There have been so many great reaper gifts I'm afraid I might underwhelm my poor victim.


----------



## hallorenescene

yes, it was me halloween-queen. i posted clues on the disscusion thread. ophelia, is that how you knew? well, i had fun keeping halloween princess and creepergaurdian hanging on. lol. i usually make a doll, but can't find the pattern. i had a cool one all planned out for you. i love to sew, so if you check out my dolls in my profile and would like one, i would be glad to surprise you someday if i ever find the pattern. but if dolls aren't your thing, that is cool.

oh, and do you still have your box? there was a small ghost eraser in there too. i thought it went good with the broomstick handle which i used a pencil for the broom bag.
and, i was hoping to give you your first blow mold. i was happy when you scored one, but was dissapointed they beat me.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I thought it was you maybe because of the jester on the blow mold. Either way thank you sooo much!!! And yes I just went back and rummaged through the packing peanuts and found the eraser lol!! I loved shuffling through that box and pulling out all kinds of goodies!! It felt like an awesome halloween grab bag lol! Thank you soo much. The discussion thread got soo long I couldnt keep up with it anymore, i'll go read your posts =)


----------



## hallorenescene

your welcome. and thanks to garth for arranging my jester and wording. i wanted to put a different jester label on each package, but my printer is down, so i asked my boss at work if she would print this off. unfortunatly it wasn't in color.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallo, you did a great job on your gifts. Did you make the pingpong ball eyeball lights? I liked the idea of sending weekly packages, how fun!

Red Hallows, the movie posters are awesome. Did they ship them framed like that to you? Wow, who was your SR???


----------



## hallorenescene

yes paint, i painted the box and cut out a reaper for the heart. and i did paint the ping pong eyeballs. i took them to work and everyone loved them. one girl said you really like them don't you. she said you better make one for yourself. i sure am going to.


----------



## Haunted Nana

MissMandy said:


> I must say that I love these signs. Where on earth did your reaper find them? And very creative on how they revealed themselves!


----------



## Haunted Nana

snigglez said:


> That is Totally AWESOME I love the book here is a close up of what it says... I would of never of known with out you telling me...
> View attachment 130513
> 
> 
> I love Everything oh and another surprise after I posted my gifts I had to leave the house I came home read your PM then had to take off again now I am home and I was able to read your reply to my post... When I came home I was moving the gifts around and I realized all the signs you gave me are doubled they have other saying on the backs or fronts of them I didn't notice it til just a few minutes ago...
> 
> View attachment 130514
> 
> 
> AGAIN THANK YOU EVILIZ..
> 
> P.s. When I saw your name I said to myself that name looks so familiar.. then it HIT me I was reading in the forums a post called some thing like "How did you get your user name" Then I realized you posted in this in there....... My name is Elizabeth. My hubby took to calling me 'Evil Elizabeth' one day, and for brevity's sake I just stuck the 'vi' between the E and L, making Evilizabeth. That was shortened in time to Eviliz.
> 
> I had just read this post no more than 3 days ago.. Go Figure


 I love yoru signs expecially your No Parking Broom Zone that is very orignial. Where did she find them. You had an awesome reaper ,have fun with them.


----------



## The Red Hallows

Haunted Nana said:


> I love yoru signs expecially your No Parking Broom Zone that is very orignial. Where did she find them. You had an awesome reaper ,have fun with them.


*Check your Target in the front bins when you first walk in. They are FABULOUS! 

P.S. I did a little searching and I'm having a little problem finding out who my secret reaper is without getting too creepy and into their business. Ummmm. *


----------



## greaseballs80

Haunted Nana said:


> I love yoru signs expecially your No Parking Broom Zone that is very orignial. Where did she find them. You had an awesome reaper ,have fun with them.


 check your DOLLAR SECTION at Target!


----------



## Haunted Nana

The Red Hallows said:


> *Check your Target in the front bins when you first walk in. They are FABULOUS!
> 
> P.S. I did a little searching and I'm having a little problem finding out who my secret reaper is without getting too creepy and into their business. Ummmm. *


Hey thanks The RedHallows and Greasballs I will check that out. ) small edit I just got back from target an found them thanks to you guys your FANG tastic.THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## Spinechiller

Here is a picture of the gift I got from my Secret Reaper. I like all the items, thanks again


----------



## Bella Betty

Everyone has received such awesome gifts!!! It's been great to see them all.

Is anyone else still waiting to be reaped? I'm still waiting.........................


----------



## Spookerstar

Found out the name of my reaper today - Thank you so much for everything Trac28!



Spookerstar said:


> I was REAPED! WooHoo! It was so amazing I had to go back and read what I put in my likes/dislikes. My SR even gave me stuff I love that I didn't put down. How did they know me so well? *Found out my reaper was trac28 - Thank you so much Trac28![/B**]
> 
> My Reaper is still secret, but I know they are from Indiana. Here are some pics. I hope they load ok. Just in case here is what I received -
> A Walgreen's Skelly - lost his head in shipping, easily fixed but I think I like him like this!
> Home made PVC candles. Exactly what was on my wish list
> Vintage books - not on my list but I collect them and use them for decorations. How did my SR know? I will post photos of the ones I have too.
> Inflatable pumpkin, mini skulls (that I almost bought yesterday!), and supplies to make props. This controller spins around. Cant wait to create something with it. Reveal yourself my wonderful SR!  Thank you for everything. It is all amazing*


----------



## kloey74

I love seeing all these gifts! We have some really talented and creative members.


----------



## bkszabo

Nepboard said:


> I GOT THE REAP JOB!!!!! What a great surprise. The tombstone is one of the best I have seen! The bat, spider and the arm will fit nicely in the candy tent. Thank you so much Monica!!!
> 
> View attachment 129861
> 
> 
> View attachment 129863
> 
> 
> View attachment 129864


I'm pretty sure I just drooled over that stone! Very nice!


----------



## obcessedwithit

Everyone's gifts are really great, big round of applause for all the reapers......clap...clap...clap......................


----------



## Secret Reaper

To all of those who know my name... You're very welcome. 

To all of you to whom I remain a shadowy Santa Claus that gifts without a name... You're welcome too. I thought of you when I put the items into the box, weighed heavily what would please you, what would brighten your day, what would thrill your little black Halloween heart. I am resting up, as another wave of bounty is heading out, and I may tell some of you who I am... and others I may refrain, but either way, you must know you're thought of with great affection and friendship.


----------



## Dead_Girl

I got my reaper gift Friday night, but I had so much to do this weekend, I didn't get a chance to post. As I pulled into my driveway after work, I saw a blood splattered box on my doorstep and I was so excited I couldn't get out of the car and into the house fast enough! My gift was mailed from Area 51 and had Zombie Zone tape on it. I always thought Area 51 was an Alien Zone, but I guess zombies took it over. lol. I had a huge grin on my face the whole time, and I was texting my mom after every item I opened. It was like Christmas!! Halloween Christmas!! 

My super awesome Reaper sent me 2 voodoo dolls (which is awesome, cause I plan to be a voodoo doll for Halloween this year), 3 light up skulls and a light up tombstone, crayons with skull stickers, Halloween activity books (which is awesome cause I babysit my Goddaughter and she loves to color), a brain and a liver, which are perfect for my Human Organ cooler that I just made, 3 homemade faux candles, a real purple candle (my favorite color), bloody guaze, skeleton hands, a zombie sign and survival information, and a zombie survival kit. I loved everything! Thank you so much to my reaper, whoever you are!

View attachment 130732
View attachment 130733
View attachment 130734
View attachment 130735
View attachment 130740
View attachment 130741
View attachment 130742


----------



## hallorenescene

everyone has been so lucky, just makes me more eager


----------



## doto

We had a ball opening the reaper gift from Mistress of the Abyss. The kids were smiling from ear to ear. My son found a small toe pincher that he confiscatged and decide it needed to be painted. My daughter modeled all the accessories. MOTA had a specific location for each gift. She did a great job especially with DOTO``s Wiggling Worms. From all of us....Thanks Mistress of the Abyss.


----------



## clowns_eat_people

I was reaped!! Earlier this week....
I saw the box and thought my hubby ordered another bike part but I was surprised when it has my name on it.
Thank you so much "haunt for dad" 
now my attempt to post pictures


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB

I have been Reaped! I have been soo busy with a family tragedy that had happened last week. I am back now getting things together i got my gift however never opened it because of what happen.. i opened it today and it had made my day Thank you so much CoreysCrypt!!! I love everything and cant wait to set it up for part of my haunt i took pictures but its taking for ever to send to my email. I will have them by tomorrow =) once again Thank you so much!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

doto, nice gifts, i love your kids got into it too. they look like a couple of cuties.
clowns, nice gift. those eyeballs look delicious


----------



## Arronaf

I have been reaped! My reaper still remains in the shadows, but they did an AWESOME job! To who ever you are, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! My pirate haunt will not be full speed this year, but I am taking a few of the Reapers gifts with me to the desert and spreading my Halloween Spirit in the sandbox, so know that your gifts will do some traveling!


----------



## tweety16_6

mariposa0283 said:


> i find it funny that ferguc writes LOL in their notes... and here i was thinking i was the only crazy person who did that.


so do i.....hahahah


----------



## Aaaprn

Ok, I have to say...that popcorn eyeball thing is pretty darn cool! I'm not into "gore" so much, but really cute idea!!


----------



## The Red Hallows

*Yippy, I know who my reaper is..... Thank you Pickleman!!! I loved everything. *


----------



## kallie

Finally getting around to posting my reaper girft! I love, love, love everything that SPOOKYBELLA977 sent me! She even read through my blog and found that I had written about how red poppies are my favorite flower and incorporated it into one of my gifts! She was so thoughtful! Thank you!

















































LOVE these keys. These are my favorite gift! They are very heavy and sturdy!









And this is the BEST! It's a freakin' Dia De Los Muertos bearded woman!!!


----------



## msgatorslayer

clowns_eat_people said:


> I was reaped!! Earlier this week....
> I saw the box and thought my hubby ordered another bike part but I was surprised when it has my name on it.
> Thank you so much "haunt for dad"
> now my attempt to post pictures


Popcorn eyeballs is genius!!! Love it!!


----------



## moony_1

kallie said:


> Finally getting around to posting my reaper girft! I love, love, love everything that SPOOKYBELLA977 sent me! She even read through my blog and found that I had written about how red poppies are my favorite flower and incorporated it into one of my gifts! She was so thoughtful! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE these keys. These are my favorite gift! They are very heavy and sturdy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the BEST! It's a freakin' Dia De Los Muertos bearded woman!!!


Wow! LOVE that skull!!! And those rats made me think of the circus mice in coraline, and then boom! Coraline in the next pic lol


----------



## MissMandy

Great reapings! I really love that tin owl lantern, kallie! Your reaper did an awesome job


----------



## GiggleFairy

Bella Betty said:


> Everyone has received such awesome gifts!!! It's been great to see them all.
> 
> Is anyone else still waiting to be reaped? I'm still waiting.........................



I'm still waiting as well Bella. =)


----------



## ajbanz

I've been reaped!!!!!! Am currently at work so need to wait to open the box. OHHHHHHHH... The anticipation.


----------



## msgatorslayer

ajbanz said:


> I've been reaped!!!!!! Am currently at work so need to wait to open the box. OHHHHHHHH... The anticipation.


I'm reaping my Brother this year. The idea came to me the other day so I've been working on some things for him. He's a school teacher and I don't know if I should sent it to school or his house, lol.


----------



## ROCKNRUDE

I've been reaped! I had some camera issues when I first got reaped, but here are the fotos








When I saw the skull packing tape, I couldn't wait to open it!









These will look great as part of our indoor display.









The caution tape will look great on our door.









Leatherface mask rocks! It scared the crap out of my 2 year-old daughter, though.









The zombie graphic & eyeball designs on this Cuponk are cool.









Also included was some spider webbing and the mask & Cuponk were wrapped in plastic sheeting printed with the Freddy rhyme. 
Many thanks to my reaper, djkeebz, You did awesome!
Can't wait til next year!
Thanks Bethene!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

I do believe that my reapee's package has arrived at it's destination....according to the UPS notification I received......


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I've been Reaped! I have to go to work but I wanted to make a quick post to let my Reaper know the package arrive and everything survived the trip. The name on the card was snugged so I can't read the name and I don't know who my reaper is so...please post if you're my reaper so I can give proper thanks. Here's a pic of the wonderful candle holders I received, they have joined my candle collection and look great!! More pictures to come later tonight...


----------



## GiggleFairy

Shebear1 said:


> UNBELIEVABLE! I have the best SR EVER!
> 
> As I said earlier in this string, on Tuesday I received two of the most awesome evil clown posters from my Secret Reaper, but yesterday I was thrilled to find a SECOND package on my front porch saying that I had just been reaped ...AGAIN!!!!!! This package was chock full of everything I could possible need for my haunted carnival theme.
> View attachment 130388
> View attachment 130389
> 
> View attachment 130390
> 
> 
> I hope that these photos come out, because my reaper and I were totally in tune with each other, and I LOVE everything she sent. Thanks so much Greaseballs80! You are the BOMB and I was so, so lucky to get you as my reaper!



OMG that is sooo awesome! I'm super jealous, lol.


----------



## greaseballs80

Shebear1, I am so glad you liked everything, it was a pleasure putting everything together since I love CLOWNS. Have a Happy Halloween and a Sucessful Haunt.


----------



## nmcnary17

Was out this weekend for my son's baseball tournament and came home Sunday night to find a box on my door step. I've been reaped!!!!!! I got a lighted spider, bat, cupcake stand, really cool halloween boxes, purple lights, white rate and couple of other cool things. Thank you so much Killamiera. I love everything. I already have the spider on my front step. I will post pictures hopfully tomorrow.


----------



## greaseballs80

Shebear1 said:


> UNBELIEVABLE! I have the best SR EVER!
> 
> As I said earlier in this string, on Tuesday I received two of the most awesome evil clown posters from my Secret Reaper, but yesterday I was thrilled to find a SECOND package on my front porch saying that I had just been reaped ...AGAIN!!!!!! This package was chock full of everything I could possible need for my haunted carnival theme.
> View attachment 130388
> View attachment 130389
> 
> 
> View attachment 130390
> 
> 
> I hope that these photos come out, because my reaper and I were totally in tune with each other, and I LOVE everything she sent. Thanks so much Greaseballs80! You are the BOMB and I was so, so lucky to get you as my reaper!



Shebear1, I am so glad you liked everything, it was a pleasure putting everything together since I love CLOWNS. Have a Happy Halloween and a Sucessful Haunt


----------



## candymom

I've been Reaped! Thank you SO much LizzyBorden!!!! 









I'm going to post pics of what's inside when I get back from work in the morning, as the box arrived just as I was heading out.


----------



## GhostTown

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> I do believe that my reapee's package has arrived at it's destination....according to the UPS notification I received......


By any chance did your victims screenname start with an A?????


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

First...a big shout-out to my SUPER SECRET REAPER...WENDY 13!!!!

Second...my poor ipod photos don't do these Halloween goodies justice!

Thanks again, Wendy!!!

My cool looking package...











Halloween goodness!!!









Vintage looking clown cat!










Trick or Treat pennant










Pumpkin in a Polka Dot frame and a Woman in Black plaque!










Cool black candle...










Mercury glass owl!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Its so nice to see how everyone is enjoying their gifts from their reapers! I love seeing all the pics, looks like everyone really made out*


----------



## moony_1

Pumpkinprincess said:


> First...a big shout-out to my SUPER SECRET REAPER...WENDY 13!!!!
> 
> Second...my poor ipod photos don't do these Halloween goodies justice!
> 
> Thanks again, Wendy!!!
> 
> My cool looking package...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween goodness!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage looking clown cat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trick or Treat pennant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin in a Polka Dot frame and a Woman in Black plaque!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool black candle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercury glass owl!


Wow! Great pics!!! And yay another instagrammer lol


----------



## Paint It Black

That vintage-looking cat and the cloth pennant garland are outstanding gifts. Love them! Did your SR make them?


----------



## halloweenisfun

I've been reaped!!! Just wanted to let my reaper know that it arrived. I'm very anxious to see what's inside. Waiting, unpatiently, for my daughter to get home. I had to put it outside to keep from tearing it open






. I will post pictures soon. Thank you, The Smart Mama. Can't wait to see what's inside.


----------



## MissWendy13

Ah! I am so so happy you got your package alright!  And even happier that you seem to like all of your gifts!  You are SO so welcome, I had a blast making and finding the goodies for you!


----------



## MissWendy13

Pumpkinprincess said:


> First...a big shout-out to my SUPER SECRET REAPER...WENDY 13!!!!
> 
> Second...my poor ipod photos don't do these Halloween goodies justice!
> 
> Thanks again, Wendy!!!



Ah! I am so so happy you got your package alright!  And even happier that you seem to like all of your gifts! You are SO so welcome, I had a blast making and finding the goodies for you!


----------



## Paint It Black

MissWendy13 said:


> Ah! I am so so happy you got your package alright!  And even happier that you seem to like all of your gifts! You are SO so welcome, I had a blast making and finding the goodies for you!


\

Which of those items did you make, MissWendy? I loved all your choices for gifts.


----------



## MissWendy13

Paint It Black said:


> \
> 
> Which of those items did you make, MissWendy? I loved all your choices for gifts.


Thank you  I made all of them except for the owl and the flameless candle!


----------



## moony_1

MissWendy13 said:


> Thank you  I made all of them except for the owl and the flameless candle!


Feel free to make me some too lol


----------



## Spookybella977

kallie said:


> Finally getting around to posting my reaper girft! I love, love, love everything that SPOOKYBELLA977 sent me! She even read through my blog and found that I had written about how red poppies are my favorite flower and incorporated it into one of my gifts! She was so thoughtful! Thank you!
> 
> 
> Kallie, I am so happy you liked everything!!!!!!!!


----------



## IshWitch

clowns_eat_people said:


> I was reaped!! Earlier this week....
> I saw the box and thought my hubby ordered another bike part but I was surprised when it has my name on it.
> Thank you so much "haunt for dad"
> now my attempt to post pictures


Such great gifts! I am so stealing the popcorn box of eyeballs!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

No, not an "a". But she is a she!


----------



## MissMandy

Pumpkinprincess said:


> First...a big shout-out to my SUPER SECRET REAPER...WENDY 13!!!!
> 
> Second...my poor ipod photos don't do these Halloween goodies justice!
> 
> Thanks again, Wendy!!!
> 
> My cool looking package...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween goodness!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage looking clown cat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trick or Treat pennant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin in a Polka Dot frame and a Woman in Black plaque!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool black candle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercury glass owl!


Oh I LOVE this stuff!


----------



## Guest

Well I have been reaped! RCIAG You went above and beyond anything I could have expected from the secret Reaper. Where do I start I have everything from vintage Beistle cutouts to an amazing owl jack o lantern. The greatest thing is out of all the new pumpkins in the world that came out that I look at that owl Is the only 1 that really interested me. I adore it as well as I adore my new drinking cup and vintage costume masks and skeleton and tombstones oh the list goes on! Thank you again this really made the Halloween a holiday for me
.


----------



## MissMandy

Ooooo you got the goods, Gris!


----------



## JustWhisper

Doto, when you get tired of those leather cuffs my address is...well...let me know when you get tired of them and i will give it to you. I love leather anything to wear.

Kallie, That owl is awesome.

Well, everyone's gifts are exciting and there are always too many to comment on everything. But the reapers just keep amazing me.


----------



## RCIAG

I knew you'd enjoy all that Beistle stuff! I figured it was all just sitting in a box as duplicates so why not pass all that on to someone that appreciates & loves that stuff as much as I do! The only thing I actually bought was the creepy cloth, the little JOL light, the Pez, the crazy pencil, the one skelly & that Big Lots owl. I bought myself one & left him sitting on the floor for a month & when SR came around & I got Gris KNEW I had to get him one.

I now wanna go back to Dollar Tree & load up on the little JOL lights! I have the one I bought myself sitting on the DR table & I was playing with it today & realized it's just too cute & useful.

Glad you liked it all!!!


----------



## Aaaprn

Of all days, I had to work late. But, I came home to a package waiting for me at the front door... I've been reaped!! and all the way from Germany!! Aaronaf, thank you SO MUCH for the wonderful Halloween and the effort you made to reap such a long distance!! 

The brothers had to inspect the package









I began opening the box









I discovered my reaper was...









The first items started to come out of the box...baby Baron to inspect...









then OMG!









which caused Truman and Oscar to start investigating









A small tile bowl, which may be favorite









Although there is candy, which smells delicious and I can't wait to try. I've decided to save it till October 1st as a personal, solitary Halloween celebration welcoming October. (I doubt that I'll be sharing this with GhostTown )









So here it is!!









Thank you again very, very much Aaronaf!! I love everything and am finding places already to place it all. I hope you have a great Halloween while you're serving in Germany. Both my husband and I hope you remain safe and return soon.


----------



## Aaaprn

BTW, Truman wanted to thank you for the box. White tissue paper is one of his favorite things!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Aaaprn said:


> Of all days, I had to work late. But, I came home to a package waiting for me at the front door... I've been reaped!! and all the way from Germany!! Aaronaf, thank you SO MUCH for the wonderful Halloween and the effort you made to reap such a long distance!!
> 
> The brothers had to inspect the package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began opening the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I discovered my reaper was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first items started to come out of the box...baby Baron to inspect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which caused Truman and Oscar to start investigating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small tile bowl, which may be favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although there is candy, which smells delicious and I can't wait to try. I've decided to save it till October 1st as a personal, solitary Halloween celebration welcoming October. (I doubt that I'll be sharing this with GhostTown )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here it is!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again very, very much Aaronaf!! I love everything and am finding places already to place it all. I hope you have a great Halloween while you're serving in Germany. Both my husband and I hope you remain safe and return soon.


I love that pumpkin plate so awesome


----------



## ajbanz

I have been reaped by msgatorslayer. Everything is wonderful and will be put to good use in our pirate haunt this year. The box arrived at work today but I was soooo busy I had to wait till I got home to open it.









Opened it up and the first thing I notice is fishing net covering a huge pirate mask on a styrafoam head!!!









This is the treasure of all reaper gifts. I LOVE EVERYTHING!!!!!









Of course Fred had to check things out!









Close up








2nd closeup









Unique ashtray









I received a Pirate Mask on styrafoam head, a plastic crab, plastic lobster, fishing net, a pirate vest, a pirate spyglass, inflatable parrot, pirate eyepatch, two wonderful treasure chests, one filled wit jewels and coins and the other beautifully decorated on the top, a treasure map, seashells collected by my reaper at her favorite beach and a very unique pirate ashtray which is going in my china cupboard for display all year long. THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH. I love everything.


----------



## halloweenisfun

halloweenisfun said:


> I've been reaped!!! Just wanted to let my reaper know that it arrived. I'm very anxious to see what's inside. Waiting, unpatiently, for my daughter to get home. I had to put it outside to keep from tearing it open
> View attachment 130926
> . I will post pictures soon. Thank you, The Smart Mama. Can't wait to see what's inside.[/QUOTE
> 
> I am a very lucky victim. I am so appreciative of the thougtfullness that my reaper put into my gift. The first thing my daughter said was "Wow, she must be professional" - referring to how nicely everything was wrapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Everything was fantastic! We received: 2 squeaking bats, 2 inflatable cats, bottle labels, 2 packages of creepy fabric, owl silhoettes and 2 lovely owl lights. This is so much more than I had hoped for. It will all fit in perfectly with our halloween haunt. The owls lights are already displayed, but they will be moved into the witches hut for Halloween night. Thank you so much, the smart mama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Haunting.


----------



## Mystikgarden

I LOVE LOVE LOVE owls! Lucky victim!!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, awesome gifts everyone. oh, i just wonder what my gift could be


----------



## greaseballs80

I have been reaped! I want to thank Evilmel. I received the ultimate mad scientist gift. Filled with all the things that my lab was missing and have already put to use. I received original lab items and a awesome sign. A beautiful handcrafted brain creature. Oh and a cute Christmas Tree decoration from her hometown football team. I'm so fortunate to have gotten such a great reaper. Thank you again Evilmel I love everything. Definetly worth the wait


----------



## mariposa0283

greaseballs80 said:


> I have been reaped! I want to thank Evilmel. I received the ultimate mad scientist gift. Filled with all the things that my lab was missing and have already put to use. I received original lab items and a awesome sign. A beautiful handcrafted brain creature. Oh and a cute Christmas Tree decoration from her hometown football team. I'm so fortunate to have gotten such a great reaper. Thank you again Evilmel I love everything. Definetly worth the wait


hey, i got that same table cloth! lol


----------



## Guest

RCIAG said:


> I knew you'd enjoy all that Beistle stuff! I figured it was all just sitting in a box as duplicates so why not pass all that on to someone that appreciates & loves that stuff as much as I do! The only thing I actually bought was the creepy cloth, the little JOL light, the Pez, the crazy pencil, the one skelly & that Big Lots owl. I bought myself one & left him sitting on the floor for a month & when SR came around & I got Gris KNEW I had to get him one.
> 
> I now wanna go back to Dollar Tree & load up on the little JOL lights! I have the one I bought myself sitting on the DR table & I was playing with it today & realized it's just too cute & useful.
> 
> Glad you liked it all!!!


I dont just like it all I love it!!!!


----------



## TheEighthPlague

I've been_ *REAPED*!_ 










The Note










Here's a little LED blacklight (cool) a boney oven mitt (for my grill! ) an ice cube tray that makes Dracula teeth, so my Barq's really can have bite!  Some wine bottle labels.










The Support Halloween magnet, I already put it on my car tonight. (went to the car wash and everything!)










Some vintage postcard garland and some super-creepy candle holders with black melty skulls. 










The candle holders. Good job Reaper, this is something I would have snatched up if I saw it at a store.

Thank you to my Secret Reaper, Tish.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

WOW there are just way to many pictures being posted, I think I will wait a day or so to post mine to let thing simmer down a bit. Dear Reaper, I did get your package and everything survived the trip. I love everything and will post pictures soon.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

TheEighthPlague said:


> I've been_ *REAPED*!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Note
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little LED blacklight (cool) a boney oven mitt (for my grill! ) an ice cube tray that makes Dracula teeth, so my Barq's really can have bite! Some wine bottle labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Support Halloween magnet, I already put it on my car tonight. (went to the car wash and everything!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some vintage postcard garland and some super-creepy candle holders with black melty skulls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The candle holders. Good job Reaper, this is something I would have snatched up if I saw it at a store.
> 
> Thank you to my Secret Reaper, Tish.


*WOW what wonderful gifts *


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, more and more gifts. looking good.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookilicious mama said:


> *WOW what wonderful gifts *


I LOVE those candleholders...wish i knew where to get some...those are soooo cool.


----------



## msgatorslayer

ajbanz said:


> I have been reaped by msgatorslayer. Everything is wonderful and will be put to good use in our pirate haunt this year. The box arrived at work today but I was soooo busy I had to wait till I got home to open it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opened it up and the first thing I notice is fishing net covering a huge pirate mask on a styrafoam head!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the treasure of all reaper gifts. I LOVE EVERYTHING!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Fred had to check things out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd closeup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unique ashtray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received a Pirate Mask on styrafoam head, a plastic crab, plastic lobster, fishing net, a pirate vest, a pirate spyglass, inflatable parrot, pirate eyepatch, two wonderful treasure chests, one filled wit jewels and coins and the other beautifully decorated on the top, a treasure map, seashells collected by my reaper at her favorite beach and a very unique pirate ashtray which is going in my china cupboard for display all year long. THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH. I love everything.


I'm glad you like everything, Ajbanz. 

You'll get more use from the pirate mask than me so it worked out good that your my victim. I bought that mask on a whim a couple of years ago for practically nothing. It was an impulse buy at a consignment shop or Goodwill. The price was right even though I had no idea what I'd do with it, lol. Still don't. I doubt I'll ever do a pirate theme so when I seen your 'likes', I knew the mask had a new home where it would be put to good use instead of sitting in closet at my house.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

um, banz, i think yer pirate skull REALLY would rather be in my haunted sailor room...doncha think? 

nice job, gatorslayer.


----------



## GhostTown

Aaaprn said:


>



He's a GHOST CAT!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

msgatorslayer said:


> I'm glad you like everything, Ajbanz.
> 
> You'll get more use from the pirate mask than me so it worked out good that your my victim. I bought that mask on a whim a couple of years ago for practically nothing. It was an impulse buy at a consignment shop or Goodwill. The price was right even though I had no idea what I'd do with it, lol. Still don't. I doubt I'll ever do a pirate theme so when I seen your 'likes', I knew the mask had a new home where it would be put to good use instead of sitting in closet at my house.


Wow that's an awesome pirate bounty! Great package msgator!!!


----------



## Arronaf

Aaaprn said:


> Of all days, I had to work late. But, I came home to a package waiting for me at the front door... I've been reaped!! and all the way from Germany!! Aaronaf, thank you SO MUCH for the wonderful Halloween and the effort you made to reap such a long distance!!
> 
> The brothers had to inspect the package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I began opening the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I discovered my reaper was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first items started to come out of the box...baby Baron to inspect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which caused Truman and Oscar to start investigating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small tile bowl, which may be favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although there is candy, which smells delicious and I can't wait to try. I've decided to save it till October 1st as a personal, solitary Halloween celebration welcoming October. (I doubt that I'll be sharing this with GhostTown )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here it is!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again very, very much Aaronaf!! I love everything and am finding places already to place it all. I hope you have a great Halloween while you're serving in Germany. Both my husband and I hope you remain safe and return soon.


Glad you like the items I found! The little bag and small dish with the chocolates are from a local farm here in Germany. The chocolate truffles are my wife's favorite so I thought I would spread the yummy Germany chocolate. I hope you both have a wonderful Halloween!


----------



## candymom

*I got reaped*

here are the pics of my bounty








Oh the drama !.......... Work can wait .......I GOT REAPED !!!!!



































Lovely wine glasses 











Why yes She is


















Menues for my kitchen ( can't wait to make the new dishes)











a glitter skull..... just what I wanted












a small toumbstone




















And Birdtrum MY new pet ( named after my father)

He is sooo wonderfull 



















All my wonderfull gifts I love them Lizzyborden THANK YOU !!!!!


----------



## bkszabo

TheEighthPlague said:


> I've been_ *REAPED*!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Note
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a little LED blacklight (cool) a boney oven mitt (for my grill! ) an ice cube tray that makes Dracula teeth, so my Barq's really can have bite!  Some wine bottle labels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Support Halloween magnet, I already put it on my car tonight. (went to the car wash and everything!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some vintage postcard garland and some super-creepy candle holders with black melty skulls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The candle holders. Good job Reaper, this is something I would have snatched up if I saw it at a store.
> 
> Thank you to my Secret Reaper, Tish.


Those candle holders are so awesome!


----------



## witchymom

Everything is so awesome! sorry i've been absent- been busy with work and we rescued a dog yesterday and it was chaotic .... (see my thread in the OT section if you want to know more about renji).

The reapers have done an outstanding job this year!!!!


----------



## Thesmartmama

@ Halloweenisfun 

I'm glad you liked your items and they made it safely! I love owls too so it was fun to shop for you and wrap. And, yes, I used to work gift wrap at Macy's (a very, very long time ago).

To my secret reaper - I apologize for not yet posting pictures. I told Bethene but haven't disclosed on the board. I was in a car accident on 9/13 - my car was totaled. And dealing with all the stuff (it wasn't my fault) and seeing doctors, etc., has taken all my extra time. But I will post pictures tonight. I got a new camera (my camera was damaged in the accident).


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Thesmartmama said:


> @ Halloweenisfun
> 
> I'm glad you liked your items and they made it safely! I love owls too so it was fun to shop for you and wrap. And, yes, I used to work gift wrap at Macy's (a very, very long time ago).
> 
> To my secret reaper - I apologize for not yet posting pictures. I told Bethene but haven't disclosed on the board. I was in a car accident on 9/13 - my car was totaled. And dealing with all the stuff (it wasn't my fault) and seeing doctors, etc., has taken all my extra time. But I will post pictures tonight. I got a new camera (my camera was damaged in the accident).


imo, the important thing is that you are ok.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

inspired by the EighthPlague's gifts, i am crafting for my victim today. Hope he/she likes what i have wrought.


----------



## moony_1

Thesmartmama said:


> @ Halloweenisfun
> 
> I'm glad you liked your items and they made it safely! I love owls too so it was fun to shop for you and wrap. And, yes, I used to work gift wrap at Macy's (a very, very long time ago).
> 
> To my secret reaper - I apologize for not yet posting pictures. I told Bethene but haven't disclosed on the board. I was in a car accident on 9/13 - my car was totaled. And dealing with all the stuff (it wasn't my fault) and seeing doctors, etc., has taken all my extra time. But I will post pictures tonight. I got a new camera (my camera was damaged in the accident).


Glad you're ok! That's why I haven't given up hope about my victim posting yet...hoping they do, but you never know what life will toss your way.


----------



## DebBDeb

thesmartmama said:


> @ halloweenisfun
> 
> i'm glad you liked your items and they made it safely! I love owls too so it was fun to shop for you and wrap. And, yes, i used to work gift wrap at macy's (a very, very long time ago).
> 
> To my secret reaper - i apologize for not yet posting pictures. I told bethene but haven't disclosed on the board. I was in a car accident on 9/13 - my car was totaled. And dealing with all the stuff (it wasn't my fault) and seeing doctors, etc., has taken all my extra time. But i will post pictures tonight. I got a new camera (my camera was damaged in the accident).


*absolutely the only thing that matters is you're ok! *


----------



## MissMandy

Wooooo all the reapings  Everyone is getting such amazing surprises this year!


----------



## EvilMel

greaseballs80 said:


> I have been reaped! I want to thank Evilmel. I received the ultimate mad scientist gift. Filled with all the things that my lab was missing and have already put to use. I received original lab items and a awesome sign. A beautiful handcrafted brain creature. Oh and a cute Christmas Tree decoration from her hometown football team. I'm so fortunate to have gotten such a great reaper. Thank you again Evilmel I love everything. Definetly worth the wait


Oh yaaaay! I'm glad you liked it and that our brain creature made it. I had a devil of a time making sure it didn't get broken in transport. I'm so glad it worked out and that you like everything. yaaaaaay!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

It has been really cool to see all the thought and effort everyone put into this. Obviously everyone has different likes and it is cool to see people went with that!


----------



## lizzyborden

At last! Here are the pictures of my goodies from katshead42! Sorry some of the pictures aren't rotated. I'm uploading from a different computer and can't seem to get them oriented right. 








The box







Secret Reaper revealed!







The haul!







my little vampire, spider webs and neat green LED spotlights!







Skelly keychains!







Mmmm...pancakes!







The goody box!







The oh-so-cool LED candle lantern! 







Enter if you dare! he he he!







Almost forgot my little sticker book 

Thanks again katshead42! BTW the gingerbread pancakes were great!

Lizzy


----------



## lizzyborden

candymom said:


> And Birdtrum MY new pet ( named after my father)
> 
> He is sooo wonderfull
> 
> 
> 
> All my wonderfull gifts I love them Lizzyborden THANK YOU !!!!!


So glad you liked your gifts. Birdtrum has such a nicer ring than Crat or Row (which it what we'd been calling him)

Lizzy


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Well, got word that my reapee received her gift! Makes me a happy sapling!


----------



## bethene

am so loving all these gifts,, so much thought and caring went into these it is amazing!


----------



## IshWitch

Wow! I am so far behind!!!
I posted my gifts and managed to read a few posts but because of HHN Friday night and working the weekend, am about 20 pages behind.
Everyone's gifts I've seen are awesome! I would love them all, we have all done a stupendous job this year, gets better and better!
This is a tough week for me, my every weekend since March patient died yesterday, so no back to scrambling for any work I can get. And to top it off, hubby's car died on the way home as well. Looks like it needs a tranny transplant. It is in the shop right now being diagnosed. 
Like we need another monetary issue. 
Crap


----------



## bkszabo

lizzyborden said:


> At last! Here are the pictures of my goodies from katshead42! Sorry some of the pictures aren't rotated. I'm uploading from a different computer and can't seem to get them oriented right.
> 
> View attachment 131099
> 
> The box
> View attachment 131100
> 
> Secret Reaper revealed!
> View attachment 131101
> 
> The haul!
> View attachment 131102
> 
> my little vampire, spider webs and neat green LED spotlights!
> View attachment 131104
> 
> Skelly keychains!
> View attachment 131105
> 
> Mmmm...pancakes!
> View attachment 131106
> 
> The goody box!
> View attachment 131107
> 
> The oh-so-cool LED candle lantern!
> View attachment 131109
> 
> Enter if you dare! he he he!
> View attachment 131110
> 
> Almost forgot my little sticker book
> 
> Thanks again katshead42! BTW the gingerbread pancakes were great!
> 
> Lizzy


I love that vampire! The lantern with the glow skeletons is pretty sweet too.


----------



## LadySherry

I would like to tell you guys something. I am amazed with the variety of gifts everyone has made/given. You take I like skulls and there are like a hundred different ideas that the reapers came up with. I bow to all of you and the great job everyone has done. I am in srII and I will be back next year for secret reaper 2013. Ithis was my first year and now I am an addict. Is there a twelve step program for this? Lol


----------



## halloweenisfun

Thesmartmama said:


> @ Halloweenisfun
> 
> I'm glad you liked your items and they made it safely! I love owls too so it was fun to shop for you and wrap. And, yes, I used to work gift wrap at Macy's (a very, very long time ago).
> 
> To my secret reaper - I apologize for not yet posting pictures. I told Bethene but haven't disclosed on the board. I was in a car accident on 9/13 - my car was totaled. And dealing with all the stuff (it wasn't my fault) and seeing doctors, etc., has taken all my extra time. But I will post pictures tonight. I got a new camera (my camera was damaged in the accident).


I'm sorry to hear about your accident. I hope that whatever it is that you are seeing doctors for is not too serious. Thank you for taking the time to send such an awesome gift during all of this.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

MissWendy13 said:


> Thank you  I made all of them except for the owl and the flameless candle!


Wow...I had NO idea you made all the rest...they are FANTASTIC! Everything looks so perfect. You have such talent! I would have never guessed you made the pennant or the cat. WOW!


----------



## Mystikgarden

I'm so excited, I've been reaped! I woke up this morning thinking today was going to be the day. At 11 am this morning the mail had come and gone. It was a dark gloomy day (which I really like  ) the rain was coming down, lightening and thundering. We have community mail boxes so I thought maybe my mail lady had left it in the box. I put my jacket on and went out to see if the package was there. My dog just sat there looking at me like you're crazy lady. So I opened the box and there was nothing but pizza coupons! I came back in, sitting, waiting, hoping that the ups or fed ex would show. Well by 2pm nothing. I had to pick my daughter up from school and run to the store (for my SRII ) I thought for sure when we got back my package would be waiting for me. Pulled up, nothing. I gave up. So I started getting ready for dinner, then the doorbell rang. I opened it after shooing the dog out of my way. No one was there. I looked around and there was the mail lady. She said "Oh, good you're home. I would have left this earlier but wasn't sure you were home and didn't want to leave it in the rain." I wanted to jump up and down and scream. I had to hold my excitement in. As I came back in the door my daughter was jumping up and down. She knew exactly what it was. I got a pair of scissors and starting tearing into the box. I remembered my hubby was excited to. I called to tell him it had come and did he want me to wait for him. He said no, that it was OK. Poor guy knew I was waiting. So we went back to opening the box.


This is what we saw.









Everything was nicely wrapped in tissue paper. On top was a pumpkin scented Yankee Candle, which is my favorite scent. My reaper really did their research. We unwrapped each piece carefully.









Didn't get a individual pic of these guys, they spell B O O. 









And two cute little ravens. My daughter has claimed one as her own. She named it Cutie.









This is my most FAVORITE part of the gift! A hand carved hat box ghost from the Haunted Mansion. I screamed and jumped up and down and did a little dance.









I searched through the box to find out who my reaper was, but couldn't find any clue. I have a real name and addy. I hope you reveal your true self. Thank you so much, you did a great job stalking me!! I love, we love everything!!


----------



## JustWhisper

ajbanz said:


> I have been reaped by msgatorslayer. Everything is wonderful and will be put to good use in our pirate haunt this year. The box arrived at work today but I was soooo busy I had to wait till I got home to open it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opened it up and the first thing I notice is fishing net covering a huge pirate mask on a styrafoam head!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the treasure of all reaper gifts. I LOVE EVERYTHING!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Fred had to check things out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd closeup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unique ashtray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received a Pirate Mask on styrafoam head, a plastic crab, plastic lobster, fishing net, a pirate vest, a pirate spyglass, inflatable parrot, pirate eyepatch, two wonderful treasure chests, one filled wit jewels and coins and the other beautifully decorated on the top, a treasure map, seashells collected by my reaper at her favorite beach and a very unique pirate ashtray which is going in my china cupboard for display all year long. THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH. I love everything.


OH AJ, I am soooo sorry. Bethene just called me and there was a mix up and that was suppose to be MY reaper. So you will have to be sending that box of lovely pirate booty to my house I am afraid. I will be a sport and even pay the shipping cost. Please don't be sad. I will be sending you a rubber rat to replace it all. Okay? 


Well, everyone is getting royally reaped (especially AJ). And I am continually impressed with the thoughtfulness and thoroughness that went into choosing each person's gifts.

Those pumpkins are gorgeous Mystikgarden.

And now I forgot who had the cat in the tissue paper, but what an incredibly beautiful cat.

And that tall pumpkin character from germany is so adorable. But the bag is what I really love. I wonder if it was handcrafted by someone.


----------



## moony_1

Mystikgarden said:


> I'm so excited, I've been reaped! I woke up this morning thinking today was going to be the day. At 11 am this morning the mail had come and gone. It was a dark gloomy day (which I really like  ) the rain was coming down, lightening and thundering. We have community mail boxes so I thought maybe my mail lady had left it in the box. I put my jacket on and went out to see if the package was there. My dog just sat there looking at me like you're crazy lady. So I opened the box and there was nothing but pizza coupons! I came back in, sitting, waiting, hoping that the ups or fed ex would show. Well by 2pm nothing. I had to pick my daughter up from school and run to the store (for my SRII ) I thought for sure when we got back my package would be waiting for me. Pulled up, nothing. I gave up. So I started getting ready for dinner, then the doorbell rang. I opened it after shooing the dog out of my way. No one was there. I looked around and there was the mail lady. She said "Oh, good you're home. I would have left this earlier but wasn't sure you were home and didn't want to leave it in the rain." I wanted to jump up and down and scream. I had to hold my excitement in. As I came back in the door my daughter was jumping up and down. She knew exactly what it was. I got a pair of scissors and starting tearing into the box. I remembered my hubby was excited to. I called to tell him it had come and did he want me to wait for him. He said no, that it was OK. Poor guy knew I was waiting. So we went back to opening the box.
> 
> 
> This is what we saw.
> 
> View attachment 131129
> 
> 
> Everything was nicely wrapped in tissue paper. On top was a pumpkin scented Yankee Candle, which is my favorite scent. My reaper really did their research. We unwrapped each piece carefully.
> 
> View attachment 131130
> 
> 
> Didn't get a individual pic of these guys, they spell B O O.
> 
> View attachment 131137
> 
> 
> And two cute little ravens. My daughter has claimed one as her own. She named it Cutie.
> 
> View attachment 131134
> 
> 
> This is my most FAVORITE part of the gift! A hand carved hat box ghost from the Haunted Mansion. I screamed and jumped up and down and did a little dance.
> 
> View attachment 131136
> 
> 
> I searched through the box to find out who my reaper was, but couldn't find any clue. I have a real name and addy. I hope you reveal your true self. Thank you so much, you did a great job stalking me!! I love, we love everything!!


Gorgeous pumpkins! Well done reaper!


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD

Mystikgarden said:


> View attachment 131134
> 
> 
> This is my most FAVORITE part of the gift! A hand carved hat box ghost from the Haunted Mansion. I screamed and jumped up and down and did a little dance.


Thats a cool pumpkin....is it back lit from the inside? And I'm willing to bet, you lose the other raven too


----------



## Mystikgarden

CrazyADD-DAD said:


> Thats a cool pumpkin....is it back lit from the inside? And I'm willing to bet, you lose the other raven too


No it's not a lite up. I love my 'kin. You are right, lost them both. Up in her room right now :/


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD

Mystikgarden said:


> No it's not a lite up. I love my 'kin. You are right, lost them both. Up in her room right now :/


Well that didn't take long!! Looks like you got a future haunter on your hands!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mystikgarden said:


> View attachment 131134
> 
> 
> This is my most FAVORITE part of the gift! A hand carved hat box ghost from the Haunted Mansion. I screamed and jumped up and down and did a little dance.
> 
> View attachment 131136
> 
> 
> I searched through the box to find out who my reaper was, but couldn't find any clue. I have a real name and addy. I hope you reveal your true self. Thank you so much, you did a great job stalking me!! I love, we love everything!!


the hatbox ghost is AWESOME!!! i mean superdeedooper awesome. Lucky you.


----------



## Mystikgarden

I feel so lucky! I'm still grinning ear to ear


----------



## hallorenescene

mystic, i can see from your cute little girls face she can probably charm one out of not one, but both of those ravens. too cute.
the witch is in sign is very cute, but that birtrum gives bob a run for his money. actually, lots of wonderful gifts


----------



## ajbanz

JustWhisper said:


> OH AJ, I am soooo sorry. Bethene just called me and there was a mix up and that was suppose to be MY reaper. So you will have to be sending that box of lovely pirate booty to my house I am afraid. I will be a sport and even pay the shipping cost. Please don't be sad. I will be sending you a rubber rat to replace it all. Okay?
> 
> JustWhisper, The pirate stuff was mine. Fred the cat was from my reaper so I'll be boxing him up and sending him your way. We have him up to date on all his shots!!!!!!
> 
> Mystikgarden. Love the pumpkins. True Art


----------



## moony_1

ajbanz said:


> JustWhisper said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH AJ, I am soooo sorry. Bethene just called me and there was a mix up and that was suppose to be MY reaper. So you will have to be sending that box of lovely pirate booty to my house I am afraid. I will be a sport and even pay the shipping cost. Please don't be sad. I will be sending you a rubber rat to replace it all. Okay?
> 
> JustWhisper, The pirate stuff was mine. Fred the cat was from my reaper so I'll be boxing him up and sending him your way. We have him up to date on all his shots!!!!!!
> 
> Mystikgarden. Love the pumpkins. True Art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take Fred if no one wants him! He'd get along well with Chibs and Mugatu haha
Click to expand...


----------



## nhh

I am so amazed... Everyone has received such awesome gifts, including me. I lucked out 4 years ago with the SR magic. I have been addicted since. I sign up for SR 2 when I can. It just keeps getting better every year. What a creative awesome bunch of ghouls here.


----------



## mayleth

Shortly after I got home I heard the long anticipated knock at the door and found that to my extreme delight, I'VE BEEN REAPED!!
Thank you so much MichaelMyers1. I love my gifts!!!!

Below is a picture of all the awesome gifts I received. I absolutely love the Disney Haunted House bag! It's perfect. 
I plan to open the spider-prey guy this weekend when I start decorating. The kitchen towels are great, I was totally needing some.. and now I have ones I won't have to hide for my party!!









This made me laugh. It's so practical (I love practical gifts) and totally surprising. I didn't even know holiday themed hand sanitizer existed.









Here's a super cute orange bag. I'm going to try putting a tealight in it or behind it so it'll have an fun orange glow.









This beautiful (in a spooky kinda of way) ornament was a wonderful surprise. I have some serving spoons (arms) that will match it so well. It will definitely be displayed on the buffet table along with the serving spoons... though in a decorative capacity. I'm thinking I'm going to hang it off my candelabra-esque cupcake holder.









Long Live Halloween!









Thanks again MichaelMyers1 for the fantastic gifts.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

I'VE BEEN REAPED!!! 

Woo-hoo!!! This is the best way to wake up! I got a fog timer which is really awesome because I can use it on my new 1000W fog machine and my newly built fog chiller!
I also received some awesome bloody handpring window clings. Me thinks I will put that at the bedroom window so it will be a part of my haunt. Sadly I do not know who reaped me. All I know it's another fellow canuck. Thank you thank you THANK YOU SECRET REAPER!!! i HOPE TO REVEAL YOURSELF SOON TO ME!!! 




























iI think Shadows liked the box most of all lol!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

doto said:


> We had a ball opening the reaper gift from Mistress of the Abyss. The kids were smiling from ear to ear. My son found a small toe pincher that he confiscatged and decide it needed to be painted. My daughter modeled all the accessories. MOTA had a specific location for each gift. She did a great job especially with DOTO``s Wiggling Worms. From all of us....Thanks Mistress of the Abyss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 130773


I am soooo glad that you liked them Doto! To be honest when I first got your name I was really nervous. What do you give a haunter who can pretty much make anything?? So I focused on your devil room and your witch area. I am soo happy that your kids got as much enjoyment as you did.
I hope this brought a little smile during this time in your life. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Pumpkinprincess gave me the coolest stuff. Yankee candles and a jumping spider that I CANNOT wait to use it on an UNexpected victim that decides to walk in its path.  As they walk by, the spider jumps up and out. I'm certain it will scare. I wanted to post pics, but am having a little trouble w tht. I wanted to at least post.


----------



## hallorenescene

absolutly some more nice gifts


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Are we posting reapings from SRII here as well?


----------



## im the goddess

Those pumpkins are fantastic. 
View attachment 131130



View attachment 131136


----------



## im the goddess

We call boxes cat traps! Seems like you caught one too. LOL


Mistress of the Abyss said:


> iI think Shadows liked the box most of all lol!


----------



## The Red Hallows

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Are we posting reapings from SRII here as well?


Normally, they start another thread. I hope that do that again... it's easier to seperate between I and II.


----------



## Mystikgarden

everyones gifts are awesome, I think reapers this year have really outdone themselves!


----------



## GiggleFairy

greaseballs80 said:


> I have been reaped! I want to thank Evilmel. I received the ultimate mad scientist gift. Filled with all the things that my lab was missing and have already put to use. I received original lab items and a awesome sign. A beautiful handcrafted brain creature. Oh and a cute Christmas Tree decoration from her hometown football team. I'm so fortunate to have gotten such a great reaper. Thank you again Evilmel I love everything. Definetly worth the wait


Lovin' your gifts! All of it rocks so solid. The pumpkin is great, the brain is awesome (may have to work on one of these myself), heck it's all fantastic!


----------



## Halloween Scream

You've heard the saying that good things come to those who wait, right?  Well, this applied to me in a big way this year with Secret Reaper! I have been reaped by *[COLOR=""]Living Dead Girl 1031[/COLOR]* and she did a fantastic job!

First of all, the box was spectacular. Completely decorated in Nightmare Before Christmas images, which just happens to be my theme this year . I opened the box, and instantly recognized the picture of my Reaper. How fun to be reaped by someone who is your friend on the forum! Stella, My Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, of course things everything that comes into the house is for her:









Inspecting the box opening (she did think the ornaments were biscuits and did try to lick one):









The full spread! My reaper went so far above and beyond to make thoughtful, homemade gifts. My favorite is a beautiful recipe/potions book describing how to make Worm's Wart Soup. The detailing on this is fantastic, from the meticulous illustrations to the bookmark. My husband and I LOVE the leaky spoon and ingredient bottles straight out of Nightmare (we've been walking around saying "I thought you loved Frog's Breath" to each other). Theres also a dozen ornaments for our new Halloween tree (all handmade and hand-painted), a decorated skull (also with NBC images), awesome drippy PVC candles wit tea lights, a NBC card, creepy cloth, spider clings, socks, and some lip gloss. 









Close up of the recipe book: 









I love these painted ornaments:









Thank you, thank you, Living Dead Girl 1031 for such an amazing gift! I truly love everything and it will all fit in to my haunt. This has been such a wonderful Secret Reaper experience, and I can't wait for SR 2013!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Halloween Scream said:


> You've heard the saying that good things come to those who wait, right? Well, this applied to me in a big way this year with Secret Reaper! I have been reaped by *[COLOR=""]Living Dead Girl 1031[/COLOR]* and she did a fantastic job!
> 
> First of all, the box was spectacular. Completely decorated in Nightmare Before Christmas images, which just happens to be my theme this year . I opened the box, and instantly recognized the picture of my Reaper. How fun to be reaped by someone who is your friend on the forum! Stella, My Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, of course things everything that comes into the house is for her:
> 
> View attachment 131283
> 
> 
> 
> Inspecting the box opening (she did think the ornaments were biscuits and did try to lick one):
> 
> View attachment 131284
> 
> 
> The full spread! My reaper went so far above and beyond to make thoughtful, homemade gifts. My favorite is a beautiful recipe/potions book describing how to make Worm's Wart Soup. The detailing on this is fantastic, from the meticulous illustrations to the bookmark. My husband and I LOVE the leaky spoon and ingredient bottles straight out of Nightmare (we've been walking around saying "I thought you loved Frog's Breath" to each other). Theres also a dozen ornaments for our new Halloween tree (all handmade and hand-painted), a decorated skull (also with NBC images), awesome drippy PVC candles wit tea lights, a NBC card, creepy cloth, spider clings, socks, and some lip gloss.
> 
> View attachment 131286
> 
> 
> Close up of the recipe book:
> 
> View attachment 131287
> 
> 
> I love these painted ornaments:
> 
> View attachment 131288
> 
> 
> Thank you, thank you, Living Dead Girl 1031 for such an amazing gift! I truly love everything and it will all fit in to my haunt. This has been such a wonderful Secret Reaper experience, and I can't wait for SR 2013!


COOL REAP!! I love the book oh and everything else too..LOL


----------



## NOWHINING

Great gifts guys and i am still waiting to be reap.


----------



## Mystikgarden

Halloween scream, I love the spoon! What detail. And that spell book is awesome, great reap!!


----------



## moony_1

Wow! Those are amazing homemade gifts and so unique and specific to the movie! Wonderful!


----------



## moony_1

So I took the boys to the park today after the older had school. When I got home there was a "missed delivery" slip on the door. Damn. Took it in the house and it was labelled as "couldn't deliver due to construction" ....um.....wait....you're telling me you could deliver the slip of paper but not the package? LAME. Pretty sure my postal service just trolled me! So dear reaper, I think my parcel may have come, but I'm not sure and I apparently can't pick it up until tomorrow afternoon now because of my lazy postal workers. Sorry


----------



## MissMandy

That spell book and those ornaments are so cool!


----------



## witchy46

I still can't get over how talented everyone is here, as I bow to you all!! Everyones gifts are amazing including my own!!! Wow, just Wow!!


----------



## RCIAG

It took me a while but here's my pics, click to embiggen!

I love the black kitty stuff! Every time I hit the button on that cat that screams both cats freak out! I love those corner window peeper things too, last year I bought myself some ghost & the creepy green things will go great in the new windows.


----------



## Tish

I'm glad my victim TheEighthPlague, enjoyed his gifts, I was worried they weren't very dark or spooky. This year I had the roughest time finding things and ended up going through my own stash to part with things I knew my victim would like. Seems like I made the right decision! 

I was reaped 2 weekends ago but have been so busy I haven't had time to upload the pictures yet. I loved everything though!


----------



## azazel

man i am in so much trouble !!!!!!! woke up this morning an went out on the porch to drink my morning coffee an low an behold there where bobs every where they keep asking for there brother i had to tell them i gave it to a great home an a loving home so (zombies_every where ) look out i had to deal with mom an dad bob also dad is still pacing the grave yard an mom is sitting on the wall garden her babies


there even climbing on the walls eeeeeekkkkkkk


----------



## NormalLikeYou

Way back at the beginning of this thread I declared that we thought we had the coolest secret reaper in all of Reaperdom. I've been watching this thread & all the reapers have been amazing. Buuuut...here is what ours did...
We got our first package Aug. 28th. The box was decorated nicely...sorry we didn't get a pic. Too excited to take the time.


----------



## Haunted Nana

azazel said:


> man i am in so much trouble !!!!!!! woke up this morning an went out on the porch to drink my morning coffee an low an behold there where bobs every where they keep asking for there brother i had to tell them i gave it to a great home an a loving home so (zombies_every where ) look out i had to deal with mom an dad bob also dad is still pacing the grave yard an mom is sitting on the wall garden her babies
> 
> 
> there even climbing on the walls eeeeeekkkkkkk


LOL that made me laugh out loud.LOL I think you are out numbered Do Not Close your eyes with that many Bobs angry at you.LOL Sleep with one eye open at all times!!


----------



## NormalLikeYou

These are amazing. The little rhinestones look just like glowing eyes when the light hits them.


----------



## NormalLikeYou

This is going to be so great on the food table Halloween night!


----------



## hallorenescene

okay normal, and where's package 4?
and halloween scream, i want your dog.


----------



## NormalLikeYou

The wreath looks great on our door, and we love the zombie hands. I would never have the patience to do them. I think these are my favorite installments of the story


----------



## NormalLikeYou

So much fun! We're calling him Mad Eye.


----------



## NormalLikeYou

Love Love Love this. It may have to stay out year-round.








This is another of my favorite parts of the story.


----------



## NormalLikeYou

I think these are going to look extra cool when they're partially burned.


----------



## hallorenescene

normal, that is a really cute idea. i bet you had fun with it.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Yes that was very cute .LOL


----------



## NormalLikeYou

And the final package. I was going to wait until after I loaded the pictures to start reading it...but I didn't. I'm hooked - I'm most likely going to stay up half the night reading!














Wow. What an amazing experience our secret reaper created for us. We love everything and had so much fun this past month. Thank you, thank you, thank you krnlmustrd. We are absolutely blown away by your creativity and the effort you put forth on this. Cannot thank you enough.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, i read that book years ago. i liked it. what a cute idea to follow for the reaper.


----------



## JustWhisper

I love that idea, krnlmustrd. You did a great job of reaping your victim.


----------



## moony_1

Well my hubs had to pick up a registered letter today so he asked if my parcel (which would appreny be ready tomorrow) was ready...it was! He texted me a pic of the box and I squealed! My boys asked me what wrong lol. My wonderful and thoughtful reaper was Haunted Diva an she did an amazing job! Thank you do much! I've been trying all night to upload my pics but I can't get my upload app to work going to reinstall the app and try again tomorrow!!! Got some lovely pirate booty and my boys had a blast!!!i can't wait to share the pics! Thank you thank you THANK YOU haunted Diva! You made my virgin reaping an enjoyable one lol...and you know what they say...you always remember your first lol


----------



## frenchy

To all who haven't received their gift!!!!! it might be you yes you who are reading this i am watching your box at the post tracking site and probably today or at the latest tomorrow you will have your box mouahhhhhhhhaaaaaa
WHO ARE YOU !!!!!!!????????


----------



## MissMandy

Oh how fun to be reaped for an entire month!


----------



## lisa48317

NOWHINING said:


> Great gifts guys and i am still waiting to be reap.


*
I haven't been, either. Let's go sit in the corner, eat some candy corn and cry in our salted caramel vodka.*


----------



## DebBDeb

lisa48317 said:


> *
> salted caramel vodka.*


*Whoa. Salted Caramel Vodka? I never knew such a beast existed. Guess who's hitting up the Liquor Store today ... THIS GIRL!*


----------



## Thesmartmama

To My Secret Reaper -

I LOVE THE ITEMS. They are wonderful. Thank you for your thoughtfulness. Each item is just perfect - but I still don't know who you are. I looked through everything and I couldn't figure out who you are.

I especially love the little birds - they are perfect. First, here are the notes that greeted me when I opened the package








Then there was this absolutely fabulous wreath - with owls and ravens - my fave:









As if that wasn't enough, even more fabulous stuff (particularly love the little birds):


----------



## DebBDeb

Thesmartmama said:


> To My Secret Reaper -
> 
> I LOVE THE ITEMS. They are wonderful. Thank you for your thoughtfulness. Each item is just perfect - but I still don't know who you are. I looked through everything and I couldn't figure out who you are.
> 
> I especially love the little birds - they are perfect. First, here are the notes that greeted me when I opened the package
> View attachment 131447
> 
> 
> Then there was this absolutely fabulous wreath - with owls and ravens - my fave:
> 
> View attachment 131449
> 
> 
> As if that wasn't enough, even more fabulous stuff (particularly love the little birds):
> 
> View attachment 131451
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131452
> 
> 
> View attachment 131453


I'm so happy you liked the items! I'm even MORE happy you're doing ok after your accident. 

The wreath lights up and has a timer to it and has fresh batteries! For example, if you were to turn it on at 6pm it will stay lit until midnight, shut off for 18 hours and then relight at 6pm again. Pretty neat and almost didn't make it to you cause I was gonna keep it! Lol! 

Again, I'm so happy you like them and thoroughly enjoyed myself making them!

Frightful Wishes,
DebBDeb


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Halloween Scream said:


> You've heard the saying that good things come to those who wait, right? Well, this applied to me in a big way this year with Secret Reaper! I have been reaped by *[COLOR=""]Living Dead Girl 1031[/COLOR]* and she did a fantastic job!
> 
> Thank you, thank you, Living Dead Girl 1031 for such an amazing gift! I truly love everything and it will all fit in to my haunt. This has been such a wonderful Secret Reaper experience, and I can't wait for SR 2013!


I am so glad you like everything! I was so lucky to have you as my victim  I had a lot of fun making your gifts and I'm glad that they will be able to fit into your haunt this year!


----------



## Thesmartmama

@ DebBDeb

THANKS again! I love everything. I love the wreath with the timer - if I had found it (or made it) I WOULDN'T have given it up - but I'm so glad you did.

Thanks!

Thesmartmama


----------



## GiggleFairy

frenchy said:


> To all who haven't received their gift!!!!! it might be you yes you who are reading this i am watching your box at the post tracking site and probably today or at the latest tomorrow you will have your box mouahhhhhhhhaaaaaa
> WHO ARE YOU !!!!!!!????????



So who all is still waiting to be reaped? NOWHINING, I know you are. lisa48317, you, too. (By the way, I'm in for sampling some sweet Vodka's. I love the Vanilla Vodka.)


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

_*"The night is approaching--
My scythe standing by
I am someone's Reaper
A Secret held high!

The package I'm sending
will travel for days
And soon my poor victim
Will no longer be crazed!

I am a good Reaper
Or at least try to be...
So to my patient victim -- will you like it?
Now 'tis *_*I*_* who must be patient to see!! 

BOO!*_


----------



## estertota

Finally I have Internet connection so that I wanted to say: I'VE BEEN REAPED .
Here are what i've got:


*Focus wonder what could it be....*









*And... sure:*



























*Reaper even remember to add something on my 18th birthday:*



















































Big thanks for all amazing stuff. I love everything!
My Reaper was *lisa48317 * really thanks for putting so much into it!


----------



## Kelloween

GiggleFairy said:


> So who all is still waiting to be reaped? NOWHINING, I know you are. lisa48317, you, too. (By the way, I'm in for sampling some sweet Vodka's. I love the Vanilla Vodka.)


still waiting also....but mine is on the way, i think!


----------



## MissMandy

HallowSusieBoo said:


> _*"The night is approaching--
> My scythe standing by
> I am someone's Reaper
> A Secret held high!
> 
> The package I'm sending
> will travel for days
> And soon my poor victim
> Will no longer be crazed!
> 
> I am a good Reaper
> Or at least try to be...
> So to my patient victim -- will you like it?
> Now 'tis *_*I*_* who must be patient to see!!
> 
> BOO!*_


lol that's great!


----------



## Halloween_Queen

My victim should have been reaped today!! Ohhh I so hope it made it!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

love looking at all the ideas people have come up with


----------



## lisa48317

estertota said:


> Finally I have Internet connection so that I wanted to say: I'VE BEEN REAPED .
> Here are what i've got:
> 
> 
> *Focus wonder what could it be....*
> 
> View attachment 131488
> 
> 
> *And... sure:*
> 
> View attachment 131491
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131492
> 
> 
> View attachment 131494
> 
> 
> 
> *Reaper even remember to add something on my 18th birthday:*
> 
> View attachment 131495
> 
> 
> View attachment 131496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131497
> 
> 
> View attachment 131498
> 
> 
> View attachment 131499
> 
> 
> View attachment 131500
> 
> 
> Big thanks for all amazing stuff. I love everything!
> My Reaper was *lisa48317 * really thanks for putting so much into it!


I'm so glad you like everything!!! Happy (early) Birthday!!!


----------



## Halloween_Queen

*raises hand* i have a question... where did you guys find the halloween duck tape? I saw it on the 'look what I found/bought today' thread a while ago but i didnt want to go back through it all.. I looked at every place I've been


----------



## MissMandy

Halloween_Queen said:


> *raises hand* i have a question... where did you guys find the halloween duck tape? I saw it on the 'look what I found/bought today' thread a while ago but i didnt want to go back through it all.. I looked at every place I've been


I had seen some at Michael's


----------



## The Red Hallows

Halloween_Queen said:


> *raises hand* i have a question... where did you guys find the halloween duck tape? I saw it on the 'look what I found/bought today' thread a while ago but i didnt want to go back through it all.. I looked at every place I've been


It's at Michaels, Walmart, Target, Lowes and Fred Meyer (local store). My area is good for duct tape.

Right now, I bought the spider and orange pumpkins one.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Aww, I looked in Walmart and Target but I couldn't find it anywhere. I looked where the duct tape is, and with the halloween stuff =/ all well now I guess


----------



## mariposa0283

dollar general and kmart are the only places ive seen it.


----------



## HauntedDiva

Packing tape I found at Walmart. Duct tape at Michaels.


Halloween_Queen said:


> *raises hand* i have a question... where did you guys find the halloween duck tape? I saw it on the 'look what I found/bought today' thread a while ago but i didnt want to go back through it all.. I looked at every place I've been


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Halloween_Queen said:


> Aww, I looked in Walmart and Target but I couldn't find it anywhere. I looked where the duct tape is, and with the halloween stuff =/ all well now I guess


*
Joannes, or Home Depot! Try there. In Home Depot its where the paint is*


----------



## hallorenescene

next year i'm going to do it differently, i want to wrap all my presents individually. and decorate my box up more. i wanted to this year, but my printer didn't work.


----------



## Kelloween

I found it at dollar general..candy corn tape


----------



## wickedwillingwench

guess what I finally learned to do!! 

thanks again, trentsketch....we love him! when my granddaughter saw it, she exclaimed in awe "Oh! he has a BEEYEWTIFULL spider!!!"


----------



## trentsketch

Glad you liked your gift. The white fabric was just extra packing material.


----------



## bethene

oh,, he is so "beeyewtiful"!!!!!!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

I have been reaped!!! Thank you soooo soooo much Paulaween! You did an outstanding job! I love everything you got me!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

trentsketch said:


> Glad you liked your gift. The white fabric was just extra packing material.


welll, i had just gone to Plimouth and Salem that week and I sorta liked the pilgrimmy collar look.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh,i soooo want some zombie flamingos...lol. bet the HOA here would LOVE that!


----------



## Spookybella977

Love all your gifts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm still waiting also!!!!!


----------



## Kelloween

Yay...mine is here! Thank you Junit! I love the scary pumpkin!! (I know in my "likes" I said those were my favorite thing) You did a great job..I needed more creepy cloth for one of my witches dresses and more crows for my trees!! I also got spiders and tombstones so hopefully I can get my cemetery started this year! Thank you for everything!









here he is with his eyes lit up!


----------



## terri73

*Finally a day off to take a picture!!*

I got:
A package of spooky stickers
A package of window cling sayings
2 beautiful pumpkins that look sugar covered
Yankee autumn wreath car freshener 
Yankee autumn splendor car freshener
Yankee Apple Cider car freshener
Yankee caramel pecan votive
Yankee harvest welcome votive
Yankee seasons blessings votive

Sorry it took sooooo long to post a pic. Now I can finally use my gifts. I wouldn't let myself do anything with them until I got a pic. 

Thank you again secret reaper from Wichita KS. I'm still trying to figure out who you are


----------



## Mystikgarden

I love the gifts great loot! 

I'm still looking for my reaper :/ thank you again whoever you are!


----------



## NOWHINING

okay! I am with you!



lisa48317 said:


> *
> I haven't been, either. Let's go sit in the corner, eat some candy corn and cry in our salted caramel vodka.*


----------



## NOWHINING

stilllllll waiting!


----------



## Lisaloo

Man, NOWHINING, I sure hope you get the s**t reaped out of you! What patience you have!


----------



## NOWHINING

thank you. I keep telling myself, it will come on the next day... Here's to waiting!




Lisaloo said:


> Man, NOWHINING, I sure hope you get the s**t reaped out of you! What patience you have!


----------



## MissMandy

I haven't been reaped yet either lol. But I hear it's on its way


----------



## bethene

I have been in contact with people, some who have returned their messages, some who have not! ,, am working my best on it guys! 

great gifts all,, love the scary pumpkin also love the banner , I wonder if Paulaween made it!


----------



## lisa48317

My mail lady must have felt me staring at her today, especially when she drove off without bringing me a package!!!! Waiting, waiting patiently!!


----------



## purpleferrets3

TJN66 said:


> I have been Reaped!
> 
> Thank you Jody (Purple Ferrets)
> 
> I need to take pics as my camera card is missing but everything is wonderful!
> How did you make the witches boot light ? It is amazing!!!!! (not enough exclamations here ever)
> I love the halloween idea book, the fabric webbing (that is going to go great in my cemetary on a skelly), the rat kinda freaked me out lol! The cups, the amazing bottles of Nightmares and Spirit of the Secret Reaper...holy moly how did you make those?
> I love the book Hexes and Spells! (hubby scared me with this one...propped it up on the bathroom with just the night light on it and it looked like someone was looking in the window at me. After a small screetch he got a slap as he was laughing at me...Men!!!) The candle..there is just so much to list =)
> 
> Everything is just so spot on =]
> I cant wait to use it in my house/haunt for Halloween.
> 
> Thank you so much! You are the best =]











Heres a pic of the boot lamp . Hope you dont mind me posting a pic for you.


----------



## connerleblanc

First off my apologies to the CycloneJack who reaped me I have been very busy and haven't had time to post, and upload pictures. This is my first year participating and you did a amazon job I can not thank you enough for the gnarly signs,shirt,doll,cd,and the large sign. I did not think I was going to get as rad as a gift as I did. I'm a 100% sincere when I say thank you for some of the best props that will be in our walk through this year.
Conner Leblanc


----------



## Jinx

hey i finally got the pictures for my secret reaper re[ply thingy and i got spookylichousmomma!!!!!!!! Thx spooky lichious momma!!!! tis is the most awsome package of halloween stuff ever created!!!!!!!!!!!
















in addition to the photo i also got three skeletons! one orange  one gr een and one purple.
she also gave me a package of awards that included funniest, scariest, and best!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Jinx said:


> hey i finally got the pictures for my secret reaper re[ply thingy and i got spookylichousmomma!!!!!!!! Thx spooky lichious momma!!!! tis is the most awsome package of halloween stuff ever created!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 131905
> 
> View attachment 131908
> 
> 
> in addition to the photo i also got three skeletons! one orange  one gr een and one purple.
> she also gave me a package of awards that included funniest, scariest, and best!



*Hey Jinx!

So glad you liked your gift. Did you get the halloween socks? I hope they weren't too crazy for you  Enjoy your gifts and have fun at your party I loved being your reaper*


----------



## TJN66

purpleferrets3 said:


> View attachment 131893
> 
> 
> Heres a pic of the boot lamp . Hope you dont mind me posting a pic for you.


Not at all! I still cant find my camera card to even take pics. I dont know what hubby did with it ... grrrr!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

some more very nice gifts


----------



## bethene

wow,, love the witch boot!! would LOVE one ! 

also,, Jinx,, what a great stash of goodies you got! Spookimama did awesome!


----------



## trentsketch

I figure I might as well share what the pumpkin stand I made looks like all the way around. This is the choose your own adventure of Halloween decorating. How cute was cute enough? Cartoony? Sparkly? Autumn? More sparkly? Somewhere on this stand is the angle just right for the cute Halloween fan to decorate with.


----------



## NOWHINING

stillll waiting!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

trentsketch said:


> I figure I might as well share what the pumpkin stand I made looks like all the way around. This is the choose your own adventure of Halloween decorating. How cute was cute enough? Cartoony? Sparkly? Autumn? More sparkly? Somewhere on this stand is the angle just right for the cute Halloween fan to decorate with.


trent, sorry...i shoulda posted that. I loved it all the way around...spider, bat and owl and creepy moth.  You can never be too sparkly in my opinion! NEVER.

i dunno how you knew that mickey is our 2nd theme at our home...you did great.  i want to put him outside but don't want him ruined in the rain. Instead he sits in our foyer and looks wistfully out the door.


----------



## bethene

that looks awesome trentsketch! love all the sparkly figures,,, wickedwillingwench,, I would not want him out in the rain either! too nice for that~

NOWHINING, am doing my best,, if I do not hear from her in a couple of days,, you will be rescued!!!!!!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

nope, no rain for him. He's gonna be in our family for a lonnnnnnnnnnng time to come.


----------



## lisa48317

NOWHINING said:


> stillll waiting!


Me, too!!!


----------



## bethene

I have recontacted both your reapers.. I am sure yours was on the way Lisa,, but double checked with your reaper just to make sure things got shipped like said,,, I am SO SO sorry guys!


----------



## GiggleFairy

lisa48317 said:


> Me, too!!!



Me, three!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Being Sunday I don't think we will see many reaper pictures today...that's why I saved mine until now. Arlita was my reaper and I do love everything! Here's the card included in the package, very cute and it's on my desk ass we speak.









This is what I got, a dish cloth and pot holder. A enter if you dare sign and four lovely candle holders. 









A lighted spiders web with glow in the dark spider, and three large lighted jack-O-lanterns. The Jack-O-Lanterns are in a tree in my front yard part of my display.









A spider garland, window stickers, and a raven which will look great in my graveyard. 









A witch sign which is hanging in my "man cave" along with the inter if you dare sign. 









I love everything but my fav is the candle holders, they are just to cool! Thanks you some much Arlita you did so well as a reaper, every item will either be used in my display or during my Halloween party.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Glad you liked it, arronaf. I guess since you are leaving, I'll fess up.  on the back of your card i put my initials.  Thank you for serving your country and i hope you have a safe trip. Halloween is important, glad you are taking a little bit with you.


----------



## Bella Betty

GiggleFairy said:


> Me, three!


me, four!


----------



## bethene

GiggleFairy, was told your is being shipped, ,will double check,, 
BellaBetty, no news yet,, was told it was going to be shipped , but nothing yet, ,even emailed her! 
NoWhining, I have not heard a thing from yours,, so you might be getting rescued... 
Lisa48317,, am still trying to figure if yours was shipped, I remember being told but must of deleted it- my inbox was full and might of mistakenly deleted it with some .......... 

we have 2 that have been delivered via fed ex and no gift in sight,, did some one steal them,, or is their another explanation?? I believe the reapers are resending something,,, 

one person is late but shipping in the next few days,, life just gets in the way some times, but I am being kept up to date at all times... 

2 illnesses that have prevented shipping,, one was supposed to be Thursday but have not heard again,, so pm'd them,, I believe it that is all the missing gifts,, if some one else is , PLEASE contact me!


----------



## katshead42

lizzyborden said:


> At last! Here are the pictures of my goodies from katshead42! Sorry some of the pictures aren't rotated. I'm uploading from a different computer and can't seem to get them oriented right.
> 
> View attachment 131099
> 
> The box
> View attachment 131100
> 
> Secret Reaper revealed!
> View attachment 131101
> 
> The haul!
> View attachment 131102
> 
> my little vampire, spider webs and neat green LED spotlights!
> View attachment 131104
> 
> Skelly keychains!
> View attachment 131105
> 
> Mmmm...pancakes!
> View attachment 131106
> 
> The goody box!
> View attachment 131107
> 
> The oh-so-cool LED candle lantern!
> View attachment 131109
> 
> Enter if you dare! he he he!
> View attachment 131110
> 
> Almost forgot my little sticker book
> 
> Thanks again katshead42! BTW the gingerbread pancakes were great!
> 
> Lizzy


I'm so happy that you liked your gifts. Those pancakes are amazing if you're ever in Austin you have to try the real deal!


----------



## mariposa0283

all these missing reaper packages, i do believe i will be insuring mine when i send it out.


----------



## MissMandy

I'm still waiting too. Should be any day now though!


----------



## badgirl

Mine is still MIA but I think you said it was shipping Friday, so I can be patient.  


bethene said:


> GiggleFairy, was told your is being shipped, ,will double check,,
> BellaBetty, no news yet,, was told it was going to be shipped , but nothing yet, ,even emailed her!
> NoWhining, I have not heard a thing from yours,, so you might be getting rescued...
> Lisa48317,, am still trying to figure if yours was shipped, I remember being told but must of deleted it- my inbox was full and might of mistakenly deleted it with some ..........
> 
> we have 2 that have been delivered via fed ex and no gift in sight,, did some one steal them,, or is their another explanation?? I believe the reapers are resending something,,,
> 
> one person is late but shipping in the next few days,, life just gets in the way some times, but I am being kept up to date at all times...
> 
> 2 illnesses that have prevented shipping,, one was supposed to be Thursday but have not heard again,, so pm'd them,, I believe it that is all the missing gifts,, if some one else is , PLEASE contact me!


----------



## lisa48317

Thank you, bethene!! You're our hero!!


----------



## CycloneJack

connerleblanc said:


> First off my apologies to the CycloneJack who reaped me I have been very busy and haven't had time to post, and upload pictures. This is my first year participating and you did a amazon job I can not thank you enough for the gnarly signs,shirt,doll,cd,and the large sign. I did not think I was going to get as rad as a gift as I did. I'm a 100% sincere when I say thank you for some of the best props that will be in our walk through this year.
> Conner Leblanc
> View attachment 132435
> View attachment 132436
> View attachment 132437
> View attachment 132438
> View attachment 132439
> View attachment 132440


We are very happy that you liked the gifts and we certainly hope you find these things usefull for your haunt this year. Best of luck to you Conner and it was our pleasure making all the props for you this year.
-CycloneJack


----------



## Ghouliet

I have gotten a few things together for a second mailing to my victim. Fed Ex supposedly delivered the first package but it did not get into my victim's hands so do not fear... another will be there before Halloween.


----------



## pumpkinspirit

where do u buy the Halloween color drinking kit?? lol


----------



## sumrtym

Well, I put signature not required because I knew my victim was working during the day and thought it would be nice to find it on their doorstep when got home. 

I don't think I'll do that again.


----------



## hallorenescene

truthfully bethie, for the amount of people you worked with, you had a very small amount with troubles. i don't think you had any more than last year even with the larger numbers. this has been real fun.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Thanks bethene for all you do. I can't imagine what it takes to do this. Well, let me take that back - I was a Girl Scout leader for a couple years and I liken this to keeping up with cookie orders, lol. MADDENING, but you just can't stop.

I sent my package via USPS and it had to be open to be inspected before it could be shipped. In my message to bethene, I commented that I felt "uneasy" about the shipping because as I was "thanked" and scooted away from the counter I looked back and saw the packing pillows I'd purchased still sitting on the counter. I feared that all the items wouldn't get put back in the box and that what did make it in the box would be broken in transit. I held my breath until I saw my victim's photos.


----------



## sikntwizted

Don't worry unreaped people, Bethene's flying monkeys will make it alright! Oh yea, and Bethene rocks! I was a late victim last year. She was there every step of the way.


----------



## spookyone

Halloween_Queen said:


> *raises hand* i have a question... where did you guys find the halloween duck tape? I saw it on the 'look what I found/bought today' thread a while ago but i didnt want to go back through it all.. I looked at every place I've been



i have seen some at dollar general as well


----------



## spookyone

hehe told ya I'd be baaaaccccccccccccccccccccckkkkk when i gotten my gift i did a happy dance and sang to myself i got reaped i got reaped and texted my sisterssssss hehehehe REAPED!!!!!!


----------



## purpleferrets3

TJN66 said:


> Not at all! I still cant find my camera card to even take pics. I dont know what hubby did with it ... grrrr!!!


Bummer  Hope you find it before Halloween!
I took a pic before I sent out your box. Not the greatest and just the stuff I sent that was handmade.


----------



## spookyone

oops ha not done with pics hehe(hummm this thing is being funky SRY IF PICS ARE not right )







(spell/cookbook freaking love it!!such a sucker for recipes !)
















































(heheh got plans for this baby can you say pool???)






LOVE THE PENCILS)














must say this again TYTYTYTYTYTYYTYTYTYTYTYTYYTYTYTYTYTY A BIG HUGE TYTYTYTYTYYTY for being my reaper TNJ66


----------



## Killamira

Oh! I am so sadden you guys haven't been reaped yet! You especially Bella Betty (just because she did an AMAZING, BRILLIANT, WONDERFUL job reaping me) I hope it hasn't put a grey cloud above yours heads. Much love to you all! <3


----------



## TJN66

spookyone said:


> oops ha not done with pics hehe(hummm this thing is being funky SRY IF PICS ARE not right )
> 
> View attachment 132619
> (spell/cookbook freaking love it!!such a sucker for recipes !)
> View attachment 132607
> 
> View attachment 132608
> 
> View attachment 132609
> 
> View attachment 132610
> 
> View attachment 132611
> 
> View attachment 132612
> 
> View attachment 132613
> (heheh got plans for this baby can you say pool???)
> View attachment 132615
> LOVE THE PENCILS)
> View attachment 132616
> 
> View attachment 132618
> 
> must say this again TYTYTYTYTYTYYTYTYTYTYTYTYYTYTYTYTYTY A BIG HUGE TYTYTYTYTYYTY for being my reaper TNJ66


You are more than welcome! If you try the hellish relish let me know how hot it is. Im scared to make it lol!


----------



## TJN66

purpleferrets3 said:


> Bummer  Hope you find it before Halloween!
> I took a pic before I sent out your box. Not the greatest and just the stuff I sent that was handmade.


I am so going to kill my hubby...he was the last one to use it. Sheesh...I think I will just go buy another card. Will be way less frustrating!


----------



## lisa48317

pumpkinspirit said:


> where do u buy the Halloween color drinking kit?? lol


If you're talking about the ones I sent to estertota - I found it at the Christmas Tree Store. A ridiculous name, but the store is like Big Lots.


----------



## JustWhisper

Everyone! What an amazing bunch of gifts. I would just love to have all of them. You guys are so creative.

purpleferrets3, I can't believe you made that stuff. How gorgeous!!


----------



## GiggleFairy

I love that spotlight spookyone!


----------



## Ghouliet

Since my Victim's package is one of the missing ones, I am putting together a second package. My victim knows their package was lost and Lil Ghouliet and I had sent it. I feel really bad she has had to wait so long to get her gift and I am really pissed at Fed Ex for losing it. I am still hoping it eventually finds it's way to her. 

In the meantime Christina22, I have a teaser for you. I got out my sewing machine and it has been humming away...


----------



## hallorenescene

ghouliet, maybe it will turn up yet. i had ups leave a package for me at a wrong house in the peoples garage on their back doorstep. since it wasn't for those people they just let it sit there for a week. how strange. the ups finally back tracked and found it, was still sitting for a week right where ups left it, very strange.


----------



## MissMandy

I don't understand how packages just go missing. Makes ya wonder if the drivers keep em'


----------



## Tannasgach

purpleferrets3 said:


> Bummer  Hope you find it before Halloween!
> I took a pic before I sent out your box. Not the greatest and just the stuff I sent that was handmade.


Love, love, love everything in this pic!! Fantastic job purpleferrets!!!


----------



## MissMandy

I've been REAPED!  Good things really do come to those who wait! My reaper did such an awesome job! Here's all the goods 

First of all, the box was so big! Here's a pic of it next to my blow mold so you can get a feel of the size. 









First thing I unwrapped were these AWESOME nesting bowls. I just adore the retro feel!









Next thing I opened was this coffee mug. I love my mugs!









A pumpkin candy dish. I can't wait to fill it with candy corn 









Then there was this beautiful haunted house plate!


----------



## MissMandy

Don't drink and fly! LOL









Love this door cover. Brings me back to childhood 









Black cat and the eyes light up









And last but not least, this WICKED AWESOME skeleton!









He's 3' tall and talks!  









Oh yeah....and the mess! lmao









My reaper didn't sign their name, only put their avatar.... but I figured out who it was  My reaper was, LonnieC! Again, thank you sooooo much, Lonnie! You did an awesome job and I really love everything!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

JustWhisper said:


> Everyone! What an amazing bunch of gifts. I would just love to have all of them. You guys are so creative.
> 
> purpleferrets3, I can't believe you made that stuff. How gorgeous!!



*What she said!! Just Whisper hits it - all the SR gifts are amazing. I hope my victim will post pics someday...*


----------



## sumrtym

Ghouliet said:


> Since my Victim's package is one of the missing ones, I am putting together a second package.


You and I seem to be the winners of that unlucky raffle, as I'm in the same boat. I JUST got off the phone with Fedex and waiting to hear via the vine if it's a total lost cause from the victim (driver confirms delivered). I'm probably going to have to file a claim and mail out a second package myself. I'm relishing THAT idea (the claim thing) since I had a car back into mine on Saturday and to fix it I either have to pay my $500 deductible (NOT GOOD TIME FOR THIS) and wait to be reimbursed when they get paid, or go through the other guy's insurance who so far has not returned my calls. I really need my car to be getting fixed ASAP.

I swear, last week was the week from hell.


----------



## NOWHINING

I am still waiting... I think I will start whinnying here.... NAHHH I am good.




GiggleFairy said:


> So who all is still waiting to be reaped? NOWHINING, I know you are. lisa48317, you, too. (By the way, I'm in for sampling some sweet Vodka's. I love the Vanilla Vodka.)


----------



## badgirl

sumrtym said:


> You and I seem to be the winners of that unlucky raffle, as I'm in the same boat. I JUST got off the phone with Fedex and waiting to hear via the vine if it's a total lost cause from the victim (driver confirms delivered). I'm probably going to have to file a claim and mail out a second package myself. I'm relishing THAT idea (the claim thing) since I had a car back into mine on Saturday and to fix it I either have to pay my $500 deductible (NOT GOOD TIME FOR THIS) and wait to be reimbursed when they get paid, or go through the other guy's insurance who so far has not returned my calls. I really need my car to be getting fixed ASAP.
> 
> Just went through this myself a few weeks back. Finally had to call and email the insurance company and threaten that if I did not hear from them by 5pm closing time that I would have to assume that they were wanting to negotiate through my attorney instead. Idle threats worked and I had a call, and rental car by the close of business.


----------



## badgirl

NOWHINING said:


> I am still waiting... I think I will start whinnying here.... NAHHH I am good.


Me too.


----------



## sumrtym

badgirl said:


> Just went through this myself a few weeks back. Finally had to call and email the insurance company and threaten that if I did not hear from them by 5pm closing time that I would have to assume that they were wanting to negotiate through my attorney instead. Idle threats worked and I had a call, and rental car by the close of business.


Sigh. It may have to go that way. My insurance company was fast in calling both the driver, myself, and the witness. Fount it 100% in the other guys fault based on those calls. Both my account and the witness agree I was fully backed out, stopped, and just waiting to proceed (gf and I were discussing where to go next) when he backed out into me, driver claims we were both backing up same time. 

Now the supposed insurer who gave me another name / number plus reference code to try and get it resolved apparently gave me the wrong 800 number. Waiting for another call back with the right one now. 2 days and counting. I mean, come on, you have to talk to 3 people, 4 at most in this to determine fault and proceed, what takes so long? Meanwhile I'm down do to not having a working tail light on my vehicle (really don't want to deal with getting pulled over on it again and again as I live next to the police station). Sorry for the OT, just feeling need to vent.


----------



## NOWHINING

just keep trying, it will pay off.



sumrtym said:


> Sigh. It may have to go that way. My insurance company was fast in calling both the driver, myself, and the witness. Fount it 100% in the other guys fault based on those calls. Both my account and the witness agree I was fully backed out, stopped, and just waiting to proceed (gf and I were discussing where to go next) when he backed out into me, driver claims we were both backing up same time.
> 
> Now the supposed insurer who gave me another name / number plus reference code to try and get it resolved apparently gave me the wrong 800 number. Waiting for another call back with the right one now. 2 days and counting. I mean, come on, you have to talk to 3 people, 4 at most in this to determine fault and proceed, what takes so long? Meanwhile I'm down do to not having a working tail light on my vehicle (really don't want to deal with getting pulled over on it again and again as I live next to the police station). Sorry for the OT, just feeling need to vent.


----------



## NOWHINING

wanna whine with me?


badgirl said:


> Me too.


----------



## badgirl

NOWHINING said:


> wanna whine with me?


I prefer wine over whine...but you can join me!


----------



## NOWHINING

Sure! Sooo... what are we having?



badgirl said:


> I prefer wine over whine...but you can join me!


----------



## NOWHINING

my hubby text me while I am at the library to tell me no box for me.... AWWWWWWWW


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Whoever is pouring the drinks tonight, give all the unfortunate souls still waiting to be reaped a round on me!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Congrats everyone who received there gift, and the ones who have not received there goodies i'm sure it will be worth it when you receive it.


----------



## bethene

badgirl,, yours will come! 
and NOWHINING,, you will be getting rescued..
the few others,, still working on,, alot of things supposed to be in route,, I am getting so frustrated,, had s#*t day today and not getting messages from most of the people I messaged totally ticked me off,, I do not like being mean here,, but so in a grouchy mood,, so best just pour myself a glass of wine and go to bed,, night all,, can not deal at all tonight,, will check tomorrow again,


----------



## Spookybella977

I got Reaped!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much Killerhaunts!!!! 

I almost bought the skull stickers last night!!! The are very nice! I like the card, votive holders, votives, creepy cloth, cat figure, skull ice cube maker, pumpkin and wire holder very much! Thank you for everything!


----------



## hallorenescene

sorry bethie, i haven't been reaped either. move over girls, i'm bartending and the choices are....daiquiri, margarita, or my fave....peach snapps.


----------



## Haunted Nana

bethene said:


> badgirl,, yours will come!
> and NOWHINING,, you will be getting rescued..
> the few others,, still working on,, alot of things supposed to be in route,, I am getting so frustrated,, had s#*t day today and not getting messages from most of the people I messaged totally ticked me off,, I do not like being mean here,, but so in a grouchy mood,, so best just pour myself a glass of wine and go to bed,, night all,, can not deal at all tonight,, will check tomorrow again,


Hope you DRANK THE WINE after you pour it before you went to bed.LOL Hope tomorrow is a better day for you.


----------



## GiggleFairy

In response to the car accidents. last month I was hit by an apparent drunk driver - hit and run. A witness got a good description of the vehicle and a partial license plate. The police investigator says the car was traded for drugs and on a drug run - the driver was not even the owner of the vehicle. My insurance paid for 30 days of a rental, now the expense of the rental is all on me. My bf is working out of state and my family also lives out of state, so I sit . . . alone with my black cat Esmeralda . . . for 14 days at a time, until I call Enterprise and they come pick me up and I rent a car for the weekend so I can visit with my daughter, who lives out of town. I go to the grocery store at that time and do all the running I need to do before my next two week stint of sitting. So just remember, it can always be worse. 

I can honestly say this as well, if I was your victim and the delivery person said my package was delivered - WRONG! I sit in my recliner (by my window), fiddle on the internet to entertain me and watch movies. Ever now and then I peek out my window (by my front door) to look at what's going on. I feel like I'm turning into a crazy psycho lady! 

On a good note, I seem to have more money this year since I'm not able to go shopping for Halloween props and goodies since I don't have transportation!


----------



## Zombiesmash

You guys put together some amazing packages. It's giving me some ideas for my victim next year.


----------



## MissMandy

Cool stuff, Spookybella! I love that pumpkin. Is it one that you can carve? 
It stinks being some of the last few to be reaped. Hardly anyone checks in here to see the gifts and/or no one comments about em'.


----------



## Spookybella977

Thank you MIssMandy! I was wondering the same thing about the pumpkin! I think it is! 
I know what you mean about being one of the last ones so thank you for commenting about mine!  I hope everyone who hasn't been reaped receives their gift soon!


----------



## lisa48317

hallorenescene said:


> sorry bethie, i haven't been reaped either. move over girls, i'm bartending and the choices are....daiquiri, margarita, or my fave....peach snapps.


I'll take one of each! I'm having thoughts that I did a typo in my address and that's why my package hasn't arrived.....? Or maybe I'm just paranoid. 

SpookyBella - you got some cool things! The possibilities are endless with that white pumpkin!


----------



## purpleferrets3

Thanks everyone for the kind words! I just love secret reaper exchange. Look forward to it every year.


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm one of the late ones to be reaped, but bethie's not worried so i'm not worried. she pm'd me and told me my reaper had a tough time with life happenings and not to worry. so i will be patient. although i still think i know who my reaper is, and if so, i love her boo little heart, and i know she has had a very eventful life as of late. so i will be a good little ghoul and wait. now, about you ones who are giving bethie grief and not even responding...let's play nice.
bethie, hope you got a good nights sleep and feel refreshed. and when i do get my gift, i will post.


----------



## osenator

My victim as not been in the forum for more than 2 weeks now, and rarely post anything... hope they got my package.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

hallorenescene said:


> i'm one of the late ones to be reaped, but bethie's not worried so i'm not worried. she pm'd me and told me my reaper had a tough time with life happenings and not to worry. so i will be patient. although i still think i know who my reaper is, and if so, i love her boo little heart, and i know she has had a very eventful life as of late. so i will be a good little ghoul and wait. now, about you ones who are giving bethie grief and not even responding...let's play nice.
> bethie, hope you got a good nights sleep and feel refreshed. and when i do get my gift, i will post.



*Hallo is going fishing...for clues I see.... lol --- time will tell ghouls and boils ...time will tell...! 

NO matter who your Reaper is hallo --- you are a good little victim to be soo patient! On the other (severed) hand -- I am being patient to see if my victim posts pics. Seems like it is taking forever... 

Plus I agree with you Hallorenescene -- Amen to others not giving Bethene grief. And you know who you are! 
All I can say to you is drop her a little response wouldya?? You reeeally don't want an attack of the Flying Monkees, now do you? (Their guitars can really hurt *)


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*A Speedy Reaper (Speedy Boo?) Exchange*

*Decided to wait on this idea until 2013 since there is SRII in full swing. 

Stay tuned in 2013 for a Speedy Reaper/72 hour $5. limit gift exchange for October 2013!*


----------



## JustWhisper

The quote this post refers to has been deleted to protect feelings. 

I am sure your reaper is tickled to death to read this post. Maybe some things should just be kept to ourselves. Just saying. I understand about feeling let down, but maybe they did the best they could.


----------



## kallie

Oh my. This is about fun, y'all I think everyone _recieved_ really amazing gifts!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

JustWhisper said:


> I am sure your reaper is tickled to death to read this post. Maybe some things should just be kept to ourselves. Just saying. I understand about feeling let down, but maybe they did the best they could.


i guess i agree...sometimes it's really hard to 'get' someone else's likes. I, for example, love the haunted mansion but not really disney halloween per se. I like humorous sick things but not just gory things. I think anyone who puts the effort into reaping truly tries to send things their victim will like...sometimes we just miss the mark.


----------



## JustWhisper

And let me amend my above statement to say that I do not feel in the least that zombiesmash's gifts were a let down. I thought they were awesome and would have loved each of them.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

bethene said:


> badgirl,, yours will come!
> and NOWHINING,, you will be getting rescued..
> the few others,, still working on,, alot of things supposed to be in route,, I am getting so frustrated,, had s#*t day today and not getting messages from most of the people I messaged totally ticked me off,, I do not like being mean here,, but so in a grouchy mood,, so best just pour myself a glass of wine and go to bed,, night all,, can not deal at all tonight,, will check tomorrow again,


need one of our finest wines. 
we do appreciate all of what you do for us.


----------



## Lisaloo

I think I'd probably cry if my victim said that they were disappointed in their gift on the forum, but I'm a wuss, ha. I guess if you aren't willing to accept that someone else's vision for what you'll like won't exactly match your own, then you're probably better off just keeping your $20 and buying something for yourself instead of participating in the Reapings. Although, if your likes and dislikes were very specific and your victim did in fact get you something that you specifically requested that you didn't get, well then, that does suck. I had much more fun trying to pick something out for my victim than worrying about what I got.


----------



## bethene

JW,, I understood you completely and I agree.. I know sometimes it maybe off the mark, ,but most people do their best,, Lisaloo, I probably would cry too! but,, not trying to be mean here to any one,, just my little 2 cents worth,,, sometimes we just need to do the polite thing and say thank you and keep it at that,,, Several years ago,,,at a different place,, I got a gift that obviously some one tried hard on ,,, but it was , ummm,,, childishly made shall we say,,, but no one ever knew,,, I just thanked them politely, told them how much I loved it,, and that was that, I make things for people and know I would be crushed if some one dissed it,,,, NOW to clarify,,, that was one time,, and not any one on this forum who ever made me anything!!!!! so no one feel bad here~ 

Hallo,, your gift is in route! 
Osenator,, sorry your victim has not been one,,, that one tends to be that way in the reaper,,, I feel bad,, does not mean they did not like it,, they are just not chatty at all,,, or even on alot 

BellaBetty,, your gift was supposed to be shipped,, but I was not given a tracking number,,, so am just giving it a few more days then will rescue,,, if ya get 2 so be it,, 

Lisa,, yours is supposed to be in route too,, but it is coming from out neighbors to the north,, sorry to give that away,, but just to explain, cuz some times this happens! am still workingon every one elses,,, 

Susie,, that sounds like fun,, when do you propose to do it??


----------



## Zombiesmash

JustWhisper said:


> I am sure your reaper is tickled to death to read this post. Maybe some things should just be kept to ourselves. Just saying. I understand about feeling let down, but maybe they did the best they could.


You are absolutely right and that was in bad judgement. I value this community too much to leave a comment like that around so I have deleted the post


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I'm just curious cuz this is the first time I've participated....the people who haven't sent their gift, do y'all let them sign up again next year? As much as it's more fun to give than receive, it still sucks for these members who got left behind.


----------



## The Red Hallows

Lisaloo said:


> I think I'd probably cry if my victim said that they were disappointed in their gift on the forum.


Haha... me too. I'd be crying like a baby, too. Out of the 6 (or is it 7) exchanges I've done, I've had two that never said they received it or a thanks, so I already know I'm a big wuss and wonder if they, too, liked it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Sublime Nightmare said:


> I'm just curious cuz this is the first time I've participated....the people who haven't sent their gift, do y'all let them sign up again next year? As much as it's more fun to give than receive, it still sucks for these members who got left behind.


my understanding is that if someone doesn't keep up their end, they are not allowed to participate again next year. I think that's prolly pretty fair.


----------



## bethene

The Red Hallows,, 6 or 7? wow! that is a darn shame! 

Zombiesmash, it;s all good!  

SublineNightmare,, I have had people who did not send,, and never signed back up.. some that apologized and made good with their old reaper and came thru the next time, but what I usually do, is give people a 2nd chance,,for example. if some one does not send this year and they sign up next year, will have to have a chat with them,,, if next year they do not again send a gift, ,they are done as far as I am concerned,,,, if some one has issues, like some have this year,, they can contact me,, again.. like some have this year,, the ones that do not contact me at all are the ones that get to me!


----------



## The Red Hallows

bethene said:


> The Red Hallows,, 6 or 7? wow! that is a darn shame!


No, no... hehe... I've participated in 6 or 7 only had 2 out of those that left me wondering.


----------



## mariposa0283

Zombiesmash said:


> You are absolutely right and that was in bad judgement. I value this community too much to leave a comment like that around so I have deleted the post


just thought i'd point out that the comment is still quoted in peoples responses, so maybe those posters should delete their posts as well, or remove the quoted material.


----------



## JustWhisper

Good call Mariposa. Thanks for deleting that comment zombie. No reaper should ever have to see such a thing.


----------



## hallorenescene

just a clarification...my sister puts stuff out, and sometimes i think...i could never do gross/gory stuff in my haunt. one day she came to see my haunt, and she said, i could never do gross/gory stuff in my haunt. what the fudge! i don't do gross/gory stuff, she does. so what i'm trying to say, what one interpects one way, another may see it totally different. we all try.


----------



## Bella Betty

Hi Bethene,
Thanks for the update. I have been checking my mailbox every day in case the driver won't leave it at my house, but still no sign. I'll admit that my spirit has been dampened a bit, but the thing that I love the most about SR is hunting for/shopping for/creating for my victim hands down! Last year I received such an awesome package from my SR, Goosta, that no matter what happens this year, I'm still in it for next year!


----------



## Lady Arsenic

I'm so sorry to hear that some people haven't recieved a gift yet! I still want to say that even though it's my first year here, I think overall it's been a great success! With almost 200 people participating, we had so many great things exchanged, new and creative ideas were brought forth, overall it's been worth it. I hope the people who are waiting will not judge the forum by this. Rescue reapers will lift your spirits, and I hope you guys still participate next year!


----------



## katshead42

Hey everyone, I have a question. I know my reaper's real name but am having trouble finding them on the forum to thank them. I've posted pics and said I love my gifts, which I totally do but I haven't been able to send them a private message thanking them. Is there a way to search for someone's forum name if you have their real name? I apologize if this is a total noob question but I haven't been on the forum as much as usual due to working a full time job and attending a heavy load of culinary classes. Thanks in advance for your input and advice.


----------



## lisa48317

bethene said:


> Lisa,, yours is supposed to be in route too,, but it is coming from out neighbors to the north,, sorry to give that away,, but just to explain, cuz some times this happens! am still working on every one elses,,,


That's OK, Canada's a big place, so you didn't give anything away. Now that I know it could possibly be held up at the border / customs & all that fun stuff, I understand completely. I work for a trucking company and know all about the PITA known as crossing the border. I'll be patient, but still hope it crosses before their holiday on Monday!!!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

WOW!!! How can someone say they did not like their gift. This was my first year and I would be so crushed if I were your Reaper. Alot of you are deleting past post, but it got sent to everyone in their emails as a post update. Sorry, I just had to get this off my chest.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Chocolatechip1979 said:


> WOW!!! How can someone say they did not like their gift. This was my first year and I would be so crushed if I were your Reaper. Alot of you are deleting past post, but it got sent to everyone in their emails as a post update. Sorry, I just had to get this off my chest.


yipes....

i would sorta like to know if something i sent wasn't up to par but not if it just wasn't liked. nobody likes everything so you have to take it all wiht a grain of salt and just enjoy the spirit of the reaping.


----------



## NOWHINING

okay!!!! (hic-up!) chheeeeeerrs!



beautifulnightmare said:


> whoever is pouring the drinks tonight, give all the unfortunate souls still waiting to be reaped a round on me!


----------



## NOWHINING

Hey! still waiting and I'm gonna be recused? Wow, whomever the first person was, I hope nothing bad is going on. And for liking or not liking gifts, I can tell you first hand, I've always enjoyed the gifts no matter how cheesey. I had received a lot of get-well gifts and cards last year and I was not able to thanks everyone properly, but it didnt mean that I hated the gift. I plan love them and cried every time, I received a card or small something from you guys. You guys made my day everyday, last year. So I think this is why I am not worried much. Bless you all and biggest blessing to Bethene too!


----------



## GiggleFairy

I had a great reaper last year as well - hallorenescene. (The witch you made for me sits out all year. She's awesome!)

I guess my reaper this year is one that isn't responding to bethene much, as I rarely get updates. While it is disappointing, I can say that I love giving and would participate again without question. I'm glad to see others' comments about worrying if their victim will like their gifts - I thought I was the only worry-wart. I stress myself out, lol.


----------



## bethene

I wanted to just bring up a thread Spooki-mama started a couple of years ago about the spirit of the reaper,, how it is in the giving and also in the companionship that we have,, (and all the drinks passed around! LOL!! ) to me the reaper is about giving,,, and bringing a bit of joy and Halloween to our fellow haunters,,,, and with that in mind, I want to let you all know just how much you are all appreciated,,, ,, this has been so much fun for me,, all you crazy ghouls out there have made me laugh,,, and also cry,,,,, what a fantastic bunch of haunters are here,, a huge thank you to all those who jumped on in and said they would be rescue reapers,, I am thankful we did not need all of you,, but you generously volunteered to give 2 gifts,, you brought tears to my eyes,, and filled my heart with such affection for you all,,,, thank you from the bottom of my heart,, many have said thank you to me,, ( you are all most welcome!!) but I need to say thank you to you too,, thru our crazy drinking/stalking threads,,, I have come to know people I have not had alot of contact with before,, and now consider friends,, what a fantastic start to our favorite holiday,,, again,,,you all ROCK!!!


----------



## NOWHINING

And you rock too!



bethene said:


> I wanted to just bring up a thread Spooki-mama started a couple of years ago about the spirit of the reaper,, how it is in the giving and also in the companionship that we have,, (and all the drinks passed around! LOL!! ) to me the reaper is about giving,,, and bringing a bit of joy and Halloween to our fellow haunters,,,, and with that in mind, I want to let you all know just how much you are all appreciated,,, ,, this has been so much fun for me,, all you crazy ghouls out there have made me laugh,,, and also cry,,,,, what a fantastic bunch of haunters are here,, a huge thank you to all those who jumped on in and said they would be rescue reapers,, I am thankful we did not need all of you,, but you generously volunteered to give 2 gifts,, you brought tears to my eyes,, and filled my heart with such affection for you all,,,, thank you from the bottom of my heart,, many have said thank you to me,, ( you are all most welcome!!) but I need to say thank you to you too,, thru our crazy drinking/stalking threads,,, I have come to know people I have not had alot of contact with before,, and now consider friends,, what a fantastic start to our favorite holiday,,, again,,,you all ROCK!!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*BOO BOo BOo and More BOo...ze all around. I agree Bethene! Since joining HF - this group of boils and ghouls have made this holiday season even more fun than all my Pre-Forum years! 

Happy Season of Giving to all! *


----------



## jenscats5

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *BOO BOo BOo and More BOo...ze all around. I agree Bethene! Since joining HF - this group of boils and ghouls have made this holiday season even more fun than all my Pre-Forum years!
> 
> Happy Season of Giving to all! *



I agree!!!! Boooooo-ze for all!!! LOL!!


----------



## spookyone

TJN66 said:


> You are more than welcome! If you try the hellish relish let me know how hot it is. Im scared to make it lol!



lol ummm that makes the 2 of us hmmmm although I MIGH BE ABLE TO HAVE MY NEPHEW TRY IT lol he loves hot foods


----------



## NOWHINING

My son is crazy when it comes to hot food...



spookyone said:


> lol ummm that makes the 2 of us hmmmm although I MIGH BE ABLE TO HAVE MY NEPHEW TRY IT lol he loves hot foods


----------



## spookyone

sncikering at NOWHINNING yessss indeed true.. but the recipe is from hades lol sooo it is probally more hoter then hades


----------



## The Red Hallows

Chocolatechip1979 said:


> Alot of you are deleting past post, but it got sent to everyone in their emails as a post update. Sorry, I just had to get this off my chest.


Yep, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## The Red Hallows

On another note, I'm sure the posting of pictures will start soon on Secret Reaper II. I can't wait. It's sort of like window shopping for everything you like and should make, so I always enjoy seeing pictures.


----------



## obcessedwithit

jenscats5 said:


> I agree!!!! Boooooo-ze for all!!! LOL!!


I too Agree and you are the bomb bethene!!!!!!


----------



## bethene

Originally Posted by *jenscats5*  
I agree!!!! Boooooo-ze for all!!! LOL!! too funny!!!!!! 

the Red Hallows , I do the same thing,, looking for things to make!


----------



## badgirl

Kind of glad my SR gift did not arrive today as here on the West Coast of Florida we are getting severe thunderstorms and it might float away. I know my gift is out there somewhere and I agree that I have more fun giving and watching what everyone else is getting than anything else.


----------



## LonnieC

OK...MissMandy you're very welcome! Again I am so sorry it was late! btw, my daughter drew the pic of the reaper on the box....

on another note..I WAS REAPED!! But I felt so bad about my gift to MissMandy being late that I waited a little while to open it and then I didnt want to post the pics until she posted hers because I didn't think it was fair.....so here goes......ALSO, Secret Reaper...I have NO idea who you are other than you are from WA and if there was a clue in there, then I totally went blonde and missed it...nothing against blondes, I just happen to be one! lol AND, you really made me bawl in front of my daughter & my niece when I opened all of the carving stuff.....you really have no idea how much that means to me.....

My SR also sent me a teaser package a couple weeks before and I didnt get to take pics of it before someone made off with my gift, which was a pair of rat earrings! That now reside happily in my daughters ears most days! 

ok, here goes....man that was long-winded huh?


































































































































SECRET REAPER WHO ARE YOU!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Tomorrow I will post pics in the Carnevil thread of all my goodies put to use already! Secret Reaper, I LOVE YOU!!!


----------



## LonnieC

MissMandy you make these people come and look at your pics and comment!! Dangit! it's not your fault you got your goodies late! lol...it's all mine...


----------



## bethene

oh Lonnie,, that is a fantastic gift! wow,,, that clowntown sign rocks!! and the BBQ appendages are cool too!


----------



## LonnieC

I am SO in love with that sign, it's not even funny....I wanna hang it in my bedroom...hubby is a chicken though and says No way! lol...I already have it hung outside and am taking all my night time pics tonight....so look for them in the Carnevil thread tomorrow! I'm so excited about all my goods!


----------



## Haunted Nana

You got some cool stuff to Miss Mandy. I went to your profile to look at your stuff. I didn't participate in SR but I sure have had a great time looking at everyones great gifts. I WILL PARTICIPATE next year if at all possible it have been hoot watching how excited everyone is about their gift.


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, that sign is amazing! And I love the old carving kit. I wonder where your reaper found it? 
Don't sweat the gift being late, Lonnie. As I just mentioned in your pm, bethene was very good about communicating with me. Crap happens  I just felt bad that you were waiting to open your gift! LOL Oh and thank gawd you told me that your daughter drew that reaper before I went and got rid of the box! She did an awesome job on that! I'm going to cut it out so I can keep it  


Thank you, Haunted Nana  I loved my gifts! Lonnie did a great job


----------



## GiggleFairy

Lonnie - WOW! I'm loving your gifts as well. They'd look fantastic in my haunt. =) VERY talented reaper you have there.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Lonnie C cool Clown Town sign and gifts too can't wait to see your set up.


----------



## LonnieC

I was waiting to see if anyone noticed that my clown for my Clown Town sign looks JUST like my avatar! If I could do it without falling down and busting my butt I'd be skipping along my sidewalks right now...lmao


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

bethene said:


> Susie,, that sounds like fun,, when do you propose to do it??


[h=2]







A Speedy Reaper (Speedy Boo?) Exchange[/h]*Decided to wait on this idea until 2013 since SRII is in full swing. 

Stay tuned in 2013 for a **Speedy Reaper**/**72 hour**/**$5. limit**/ gift exchange for **October 2013**! 
(I can't believe I am ALREADY thinking about 2013!! But the way time floats by, it will be here before you know it.) *​


----------



## GiggleFairy

HallowSusieBoo said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Speedy Reaper (Speedy Boo?) Exchange[/h]*Decided to wait on this idea until 2013 since SRII is in full swing.
> 
> Stay tuned in 2013 for a **Speedy Reaper**/**72 hour**/**$5. limit**/ gift exchange for **October 2013**!
> 
> 
> That's cool, too, because we can hit the sales after 2012's Halloween and pick up some great goodies that would normally be over $5. I got a STEAL on some awesome things last year at Kroger of all places.*​


----------



## JustWhisper

HallowSusieBoo said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Speedy Reaper (Speedy Boo?) Exchange[/h]*Decided to wait on this idea until 2013 since SRII is in full swing.
> 
> Stay tuned in 2013 for a **Speedy Reaper**/**72 hour**/**$5. limit**/ gift exchange for **October 2013**!
> (I can't believe I am ALREADY thinking about 2013!! But the way time floats by, it will be here before you know it.) *​


This sounds like a really fun idea, but I am wondering if doing it in Oct is a good idea. We already have Secret Reaper one and two going on during Oct. I think it would be fun to do it during a time when we aren't already inundated with halloween and gift exchanges (inlcuding Christmas). Like maybe in April or May, when Halloween just seems so far away. And since we know about it in advance, like everyone said, we can shop now or just after Halloween. Anyway, it's your baby and I will support your decision. I just wanted to throw that out there for chewing on.


Lonnie, what a great reaper you have. That sign is so amazing, as are all your carnevil gifts. Those will be great in your haunt.


----------



## greaseballs80

I am in love with the clown sign, must have for next
year!


----------



## mariposa0283

speedy reaper sounds like fun but i kind of gotta agree with JW. i think it'd be fun in the middle of the year, like halloween in april kind of like christmas in july... then it would push for creativity.... since you cant just go out in the middle of april and buy halloween stuff... make it instead.... would be fun.


----------



## Eviliz

Prepare to be two cents richer...

April *is* six months from October, so I think a 'halfway to Halloween' thing would be great. A touch of the spooky amidst all the bunnies and chicks of Easter season? Love it!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Ooooh YEES!! Great idea! A Springtime SPEEDY REAPER! Excellent suggestions! 

Let's kick it off on May Day and enjoy a little May Madness! We will start it on May 1st - the official halfway point of the year. You will LOVE what Wikipedia tells us about May Day:
 
*May Day falls exactly half a year from November 1 (the morning after Halloween night!), another cross-quarter day which is also associated with various northern European pagan and the year in the Northern hemisphere, and it has traditionally been an occasion for popular and often raucous celebrations.

*Pagans!! Raucous celebrations! Sounds like our kinda people!! Well - we have a few months to consider the details - but I really appreciate the input. Just seems we could expand the gift exchange options throughout the year with a "speedy" version that is in an economical price range ($5.00 limit) and will give us a quickie turn around in mailing so folks aren't waiting too long. Hence "Speedy Reaper!" 
(When it comes to being Reaped -- I guess you could call it "A quickie!" )


----------



## sikntwizted

Sounds like a winner Susie! Now where did I put that tooth...


----------



## JustWhisper

Susie, I love the name Speedy Reaper, and the five dollar limit. Being in May and the low spending limit will indeed, as suggested, make us use our imagination. Or force us to shop early. I also love the idea of the quick turn around. Can't wait.


----------



## Ghouliet

Looking for a box that will fit all the items in my second gifting. FED EX has not called in a couple of days and I think I may have to call them to find out what they found out from their driver. I would sure like to know who has that first box since it had some stuff in it I really thought my Victim would like. Who knows, maybe she will end up with two gifts...if they find it. Anyway Christina22, your box will be sent on Monday!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

so i went to the post office yesterday, and there were 2 halloween exchange cards in my post office box. no package slip. as i started to leave, the post master called to me....you have a package today, and it's a big klunker. huh! catch my breath, and she's sliding across the counter this big box. yippee! i've been reaped. wait...better check the box to make sure. you never know. yep, i've been REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!! and it is big, and as i pick it up, it is a klunker. that box was heavy. i carry it to the van, no time to open it now, i got to get to work. i call my grandson on my cell phone....i've been reaped. he replys...grandma i'm in class now. oh, sorry i say and hang up. hey, what's he doing answering the phone while in class. so at work i figure i will go out to the car and open it on break. right. my grandson is now on lunch and calls and says if i open it without him, he will be very, very dissapointed. the agony, now i have to wait till i get off work, pick my grandson up, buy gas, and drive home [2 towns over]. did i mention the agony already? so finally at home my grandson carries in the box, i grab the camera to take pics, and he opens everything up. *WOW!* I love it all. oh my gosh, it's the best present posted on here. well, at least to me. it has all my tastes.


----------



## JustWhisper

Pictures, pictures, pictures....we want pictures. Hurry, post faster.


----------



## hallorenescene

sorry but my pictures took forever to load. i have to leave in 15 min for work and i have to shower yet and get dressed. i'll post pictures tonight when i get home. my present is so awesome, that i forgot to say THANK YOU. Thank you, Thank you, Thank You.


----------



## LadySherry

hallorenescene said:


> so i went to the post office yesterday, and there were 2 halloween exchange cards in my post office box. No package slip. As i started to leave, the post master called to me....you have a package today, and it's a big klunker. Huh! Catch my breath, and she's sliding across the counter this big box. Yippee! I've been reaped. Wait...better check the box to make sure. You never know. Yep, i've been reaped!!!!!!!!!!!! And it is big, and as i pick it up, it is a klunker. That box was heavy. I carry it to the van, no time to open it now, i got to get to work. I call my grandson on my cell phone....i've been reaped. He replys...grandma i'm in class now. Oh, sorry i say and hang up. Hey, what's he doing answering the phone while in class. So at work i figure i will go out to the car and open it on break. Right. My grandson is now on lunch and calls and says if i open it without him, he will be very, very dissapointed. The agony, now i have to wait till i get off work, pick my grandson up, buy gas, and drive home [2 towns over]. Did i mention the agony already? So finally at home my grandson carries in the box, i grab the camera to take pics, and he opens everything up. *wow!* i love it all. Oh my gosh, it's the best present posted on here. Well, at least to me. It has all my tastes.


what a tease...... Pictures please


----------



## sumrtym

Threadjacking again, but since I commented here initially I'll finish here. The other driver's insurance finally came through! They won't start a car rental for me on a Thursday / Friday, so I'm grounded still till Monday morning, but at least the car is going to be fixed without touching my deductible.

Now if I could just stop freaking out when the gf backs up in her car......I'm still cringing expecting collisions.


----------



## sikntwizted

Woohoo! seems like the un-reaped issue is starting to clear up!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Gee - I am STILL waiting for my victim to post pictures.... aaah the waiting....the waiting....I hate waiting, don't you? LOL LOL LOL*


----------



## Araniella

I've given up. I can only assume that my victim was so knocked out that they fell and hit their head. And now, they like Easter only. 



HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Gee - I am STILL waiting for my victim to post pictures.... aaah the waiting....the waiting....I hate waiting, don't you? LOL LOL LOL*


----------



## GiggleFairy

I'm now starting to feel so unloved. *sniffles*


----------



## Halloween_Queen

My reapee informed me she received my gift last Thursday , and has taken pics. So just waiting for her to post them!!


----------



## killerhaunts

I am so happy you liked it! we apparently have NO Victorian things here so it was hard for me to pick something i thought you'd like! Happy Halloween!!


Spookybella977 said:


> I got Reaped!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much Killerhaunts!!!!
> 
> I almost bought the skull stickers last night!!! The are very nice! I like the card, votive holders, votives, creepy cloth, cat figure, skull ice cube maker, pumpkin and wire holder very much! Thank you for everything!
> 
> View attachment 132975
> View attachment 132976


----------



## The Red Hallows

Pictures are grand, aren't they. It's window shopping. I'm telling ya.


----------



## The Red Hallows

*Just saying:*











<a special thank you to tumblindice>


----------



## offmymeds

My victim never posted pics but she did say she liked everything. and i only took pictures of the box and not the stuff i sent - - 

That made me LOL Araniella!!


----------



## bethene

GiggleFairy,, I have recontacted your reaper, if I do not near anything soon I will send you to the rescuers~


----------



## LadySherry

bethene said:


> GiggleFairy,, I have recontacted your reaper, if I do not near anything soon I will send you to the rescuers~


I will rescue reap Gigglefairy. Fellow Texan here. Just give me the word Bethene and it will be done Texas style. LOL


----------



## LadySherry

GiggleFairy said:


> I'm now starting to feel so unloved. *sniffles*


----passes a tissue to GF and pats on her on the back and says "it will be ok, Bethene will take care of everything." 
Have faith Gigglefairy. Good things come to those who are patient.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

(so so sorry about any non photo posts I added to this thread. I totally understand the rule and should have paid attention. Please forgive me.. And the posts... Including this one)


----------



## Teresa M

MissMandy said:


> Don't drink and fly! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this door cover. Brings me back to childhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black cat and the eyes light up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, this WICKED AWESOME skeleton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's 3' tall and talks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....and the mess! lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reaper didn't sign their name, only put their avatar.... but I figured out who it was  My reaper was, LonnieC! Again, thank you sooooo much, Lonnie! You did an awesome job and I really love everything!


I have been trying to see the pics of everyones gifts but I missed yours. You got reapeed while was camping and when I got back, I thought that I had gotten caught up on here, but apparently, I didn't go back far enough! You got some great gifts also! I love the nesting bowls! Everyone has done such a great job this year!


----------



## kloey74

The Red Hallows said:


> *Just saying:*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133489
> 
> 
> <a special thank you to tumblindice>


My victim never posted either. I finally contacted them to find out if the package that I worked really hard on had arrived. Thankfully it did.
Here's a picture of one of the things I sent. There was a request for pumpkinrot so I had to research how to make it.








I also made 2 smaller ones. This is my new favorite thing to make. My next victim is getting one too!


----------



## bethene

wow,,, that is awesome Kloey74, you did a fantastic job!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

you could also post PICTURES after you have set them out would be cool too


----------



## Haunted Nana

Kloey I loved the things you made for your victim. LOL Did you end up making the flowers for your class room??


----------



## kloey74

The flowers are right outside of my door. My class loves them. My GIANT witch hat was also a hit today for hat day.


----------



## Haunted Nana

kloey74 said:


> The flowers are right outside of my door. My class loves them. My GIANT witch hat was also a hit today for hat day.


Darn sorry I missed it.LOL I'll have to ask the girls if they have seen your flowers.


----------



## kloey74

I posted a picture of me on the thread called Hat day. My husband said I looked like a pimp.


----------



## Haunted Nana

kloey74 said:


> I posted a picture of me on the thread called Hat day. My husband said I looked like a pimp.


Oh no thats funny School Teacher Pimp huh??LOL I'll have to see if I can find it.


----------



## Teresa M

kloey74 said:


> My victim never posted either. I finally contacted them to find out if the package that I worked really hard on had arrived. Thankfully it did.
> Here's a picture of one of the things I sent. There was a request for pumpkinrot so I had to research how to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made 2 smaller ones. This is my new favorite thing to make. My next victim is getting one too!


Can I be your next victim!?! That's great!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Teresa M said:


> Can I be your next victim!?! That's great!


HAHA DITTO THAT Teresa. I know where her class room is I can even save her postage.LOL


----------



## moonwitchkitty

would love to be kloey74 that pumpkin is great!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

kloey74's victim sorry been drinkin


----------



## kloey74

I working on a new one and am taking pictures for tutorial. It's super easy. I promise
I made this one for my next victim.


----------



## lisa48317

GiggleFairy said:


> I'm now starting to feel so unloved. *sniffles*


Me, too. I heard my reaper sent the package but it must have gotten eaten by a Yeti or something.


----------



## Chrissy

kloey74 said:


> I working on a new one and am taking pictures for tutorial. It's super easy. I promise
> I made this one for my next victim.


I love that! What an amazing job! LUCKY victim!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

so here is my big klunker of a box. ..............the first thing i see when it is opened is a lovely................and up in the corner 
my granson is opening it .............................Boo rug. i think that is my clue of who it is. lol....................is this lenticular bat


----------



## hallorenescene

so now we're down to this nicely wrapped package..............inside the wrapping was a morticia photo album.................some of
love the paper, snake, and bow............................................with pics of the adams/munsters..........................................the family photos


----------



## hallorenescene

and what ever could be in this bag.................and tied with black pipe cleaners, a halloween ribbon, and a plant cutter garnished with an orange spider ring....................some gloomy dead roses


----------



## hallorenescene

next i unwrapped a cool door knocker...........and a foxy fur.....................and now my box looked like this


----------



## hallorenescene

so what could be in the gift bag.....but another gift bag,,,,,,,,,,,which held this adorable pin...........also in the first bag was this wrapped box..........and inside the wrapped box was this box...........yummy


----------



## hallorenescene

so that brings us to what was laying to the left of the bag, a pumpkin flashlight........and then [drum roll] the head we see peaking up..........and upon a little more digging, we find it has legs and a coffin [to freakin cool]...............a folder holding facts on the adams family...........a hand depicting thing...........and a table runner


----------



## MissMandy

lol poor, hallo


----------



## GiggleFairy

LadySherry said:


> I will rescue reap Gigglefairy. Fellow Texan here. Just give me the word Bethene and it will be done Texas style. LOL



YEE HAW! lol

You are just too kind. You made my heart smile LadySherry!

And kloey74, that pumpkin ROCKS! I'd say you did a FANTASTIC job. I wouldn't have guessed this was your first pumpkinrot.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

great haul hallorenescene


----------



## bethene

oh Hallo,, what fantastic gifts!!!! those are so awesome,, love that pin,, , oh how ingenious,, Morticia's photo album, too cool,, and your vampire on top of it! I am so happy your reaper rocked!


----------



## hallorenescene

my reaper really hit all my likes. i love jewelry and that pin is the cutest halloween pin i have. i love door knockers. i think i will put that knocker on my mausoleum. the boo rug is very pretty, and a perfect clue to who the package was from. i love lenticulars, this will fit right in with the others i have. the snake will be well used. i'm going to set out my xmas trees again this year, and plan on having snakes crawling on them. my mom was a scrapbooker. after she passed away there must be around 200 of them. i thought who would do all this. no one else wanted them, so i took them. i sold about 11 on ebay and made over $100.00. but there are a lot of awesome ones. all of a sudden one day i realized i was a scrapbooker too. i have one on barbie dolls, one on hair, one on make up, and a halloween one. this scrapbook susie is right up my alley. thank you. and for the candy, well, i love candy. good thing it was a small box, it was a wonderful treat, but i ate it all while i was opening my presents. the pumpkin light i bought one at a garage sale. i asked if it worked, they said they didn't have batteries so they didn't know. when i got home i opened it and there was no longer any place to put batteries. and they didn't know if it worked. i got took. well, now the problem is solved, i have a cute working one, even with batteries. lol. the facts folder, there was a lot there that was very interesting. like did you know lurch played thing too. and the hand, i grab up hands all the time. i really like them. it's great because i like all my hands different, and this one is. and yes, i already tried him out, and it even had the batteries. my table runner is simply georgous. the picture doesn't do it justice. now that fox fur, my grandma use to wear them when they were all the fashion. as a small kid i thought they were pretty, but the faces creepy. it's hard to believe society ladies wore something with the faces on them. they will be perfect for my eccentric family. as a matter of fact, i have some of my grandmas still. i need to dig those out too. mine are older and used, so they are worn, but i think i need to find them also. the fox fur is very pretty. and that sit up vampire rocks the whole show. that is something i can use year after year. what a fantastic gift. 

thanks moon and bethie. 
and BOO, my grandson thought your gift was awesome too. Thank You very much


----------



## JustWhisper

Boo, you sure know how to reap someone. What a great box of goodies, Rene.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks, i love the stuff. so how is reaper 2 going? i see you had a lot of sign ups


----------



## JustWhisper

Great so far. Several of us have pics posted already.


----------



## MissKiki

My day job got in the way of my victim, but I'm making up for it this weekend! I sure hope you like what I'm conjuring up for you!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh fun jw, so where do i find secret reaper 2 pics?


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

On the secret reaper II discussion thread.


----------



## NOWHINING

Hey guys, Even I am still waiting.... slowly slipping into madness that can only be cure by being reap!


----------



## badgirl

I pressure washed my front porch today, painted my plant stands, and filled the shelves with pumpkins.....maybe now that the porch is pretty I will get a package!


----------



## bethene

awww, guys,, I feel so bad,, but never fear,,, the reaper cometh~


----------



## wickedwillingwench

NOWHINING said:


> Hey guys, Even I am still waiting.... slowly slipping into madness that can only be cure by being reap!


baby, don;t fear the reaper...willl come.....


----------



## spookyone

kloey74 said:


> My victim never posted either. I finally contacted them to find out if the package that I worked really hard on had arrived. Thankfully it did.
> Here's a picture of one of the things I sent. There was a request for pumpkinrot so I had to research how to make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made 2 smaller ones. This is my new favorite thing to make. My next victim is getting one too!


wicked looking pumpkin rot !!! very niceeeeee lol yeah i agree we need PICTURESSSSSSSSSSSSS PLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## spookyone

wickedwillingwench said:


> baby, don;t fear the reaper...willl come.....



srrryy but i had to post this i freaking love this song and you kinda made it pop in my head lol yay THANKS !!!!!!!
"BLUE OYSTER CULT"
All our times have come
Here but now they're gone
Seasons don't fear the reaper
Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain..we can be like they are
Come on baby...don't fear the reaper
Baby take my hand...don't fear the reaper
We'll be able to fly...don't fear the reaper
Baby I'm your man...

Valentine is done
Here but now they're gone
Romeo and Juliet
Are together in eternity...Romeo and Juliet
40,000 men and women everyday...Like Romeo and Juliet
40,000 men and women everyday...Redefine happiness
Another 40,000 coming everyday...We can be like they are
Come on baby...don't fear the reaper
Baby take my hand...don't fear the reaper
We'll be able to fly...don't fear the reaper
Baby I'm your man...

Love of two is one
Here but now they're gone
Came the last night of sadness
And it was clear she couldn't go on
Then the door was open and the wind appeared
The candles blew then disappeared
The curtains flew then he appeared...saying don't be afraid
Come on baby...and she had no fear
And she ran to him...then they started to fly
They looked backward and said goodby...she had become like they are
She had taken his hand...she had become like they are
Come on baby...don't fear the reaper


----------



## TJN66

spookyone said:


> wicked looking pumpkin rot !!! very niceeeeee lol yeah i agree we need PICTURESSSSSSSSSSSSS PLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


How did you make this? I picked up a gallon of glue and I am going to attempt a paper mache pumpkin head. But man oh man..Yours is freaking awesome!


----------



## badgirl

Don't feel bad Bethene---you have done an incredible job as usual! 


bethene said:


> awww, guys,, I feel so bad,, but never fear,,, the reaper cometh~


----------



## kloey74

TJN66 said:


> How did you make this? I picked up a gallon of glue and I am going to attempt a paper mache pumpkin head. But man oh man..Yours is freaking awesome!


I'm working on a new one and am taking pictures for a tutorial. It's super easy: carve fake pumpkin, cover with modge podge, cover with unwrapped cotton balls, cover with more modge podge, spray paint black, paint orange.


----------



## GiggleFairy

badgirl said:


> Don't feel bad Bethene---you have done an incredible job as usual!




I agree with badgirl, bethene; not your fault in the least. You do an AMAZING job on this every year and I know ALL OF US are greatful to you. 

I don't feel all antsy when I hear a delivery truck (or a school bus for that matter, lol) coming down the road anymore, so I'm not going crazy with anticipation. I don't think daily about being reaped, nor do I call my neighbor to check my porch if I'm out of town with family. I think I'll be more surprised if something does show up at this point.

In another twist of fate, I haven't decorated AT ALL because I'm supposed to be moving this month. What a KINK in my plans! Long story short, my landlord passed away last year - 30 rent houses in probate. 29 left to her grandson (the guy I've dealt with for YEARS) and 1 to her great grandson (whom I've never met). Great grandson got his girlfriend pregnant and needed a house to move in and guess who lives in the one and only house he was left? YEP! Me. In August I was told to move, so my haunt went down the tubes. Last week the grandson showed up to pick up rent for his son and told me don't worry about moving. Apparently the great grandson made an offer on another house and is going to use my rent to pay that mortgage. *facepalm*


----------



## moonwitchkitty

GiggleFairy said:


> I agree with badgirl, bethene; not your fault in the least. You do an AMAZING job on this every year and I know ALL OF US are greatful to you.
> 
> I don't feel all antsy when I hear a delivery truck (or a school bus for that matter, lol) coming down the road anymore, so I'm not going crazy with anticipation. I don't think daily about being reaped, nor do I call my neighbor to check my porch if I'm out of town with family. I think I'll be more surprised if something does show up at this point.
> 
> In another twist of fate, I haven't decorated AT ALL because I'm supposed to be moving this month. What a KINK in my plans! Long story short, my landlord passed away last year - 30 rent houses in probate. 29 left to her grandson (the guy I've dealt with for YEARS) and 1 to her great grandson (whom I've never met). Great grandson got his girlfriend pregnant and needed a house to move in and guess who lives in the one and only house he was left? YEP! Me. In August I was told to move, so my haunt went down the tubes. Last week the grandson showed up to pick up rent for his son and told me don't worry about moving. Apparently the great grandson made an offer on another house and is going to use my rent to pay that mortgage. *facepalm*


total baloney hope your fortune has a turn around for the good.


----------



## Bella Betty

Still waiting, but like Gigglefairy, I'll be surprised if something shows up. I do still check the mail for a missed pckg slip every day, but the only thing I seem to find there these days is bills!

Thank you, Bethene, for taking the time to organize, notify, supervise, follow up, poke, contact, follow through and all the other wonderful things you do!


----------



## TJN66

kloey74 said:


> I'm working on a new one and am taking pictures for a tutorial. It's super easy: carve fake pumpkin, cover with modge podge, cover with unwrapped cotton balls, cover with more modge podge, spray paint black, paint orange.


Great!!! I cant wait to see the tutorial =]


----------



## hallorenescene

giggle fairy, that was some bad news, but at least now you don't have to move. now, i gotta run and check out the secret reaper 2 thread. i love looking at gifts, and i hear there are some nice ones there


----------



## wickedwillingwench

spookyone said:


> srrryy but i had to post this i freaking love this song and you kinda made it pop in my head lol yay THANKS !!!!!!!
> "BLUE OYSTER CULT"
> All our times have come
> Here but now they're gone
> Seasons don't fear the reaper
> Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain..we can be like they are
> Come on baby...don't fear the reaper
> Baby take my hand...don't fear the reaper
> We'll be able to fly...don't fear the reaper
> Baby I'm your man...
> 
> Valentine is done
> Here but now they're gone
> Romeo and Juliet
> Are together in eternity...Romeo and Juliet
> 40,000 men and women everyday...Like Romeo and Juliet
> 40,000 men and women everyday...Redefine happiness
> Another 40,000 coming everyday...We can be like they are
> Come on baby...don't fear the reaper
> Baby take my hand...don't fear the reaper
> We'll be able to fly...don't fear the reaper
> Baby I'm your man...
> 
> Love of two is one
> Here but now they're gone
> Came the last night of sadness
> And it was clear she couldn't go on
> Then the door was open and the wind appeared
> The candles blew then disappeared
> The curtains flew then he appeared...saying don't be afraid
> Come on baby...and she had no fear
> And she ran to him...then they started to fly
> They looked backward and said goodby...she had become like they are
> She had taken his hand...she had become like they are
> Come on baby...don't fear the reaper


greatest rock n roll song of ALL TIME!!!


----------



## bethene

well guys, we do have several rescue reapers working on things as we speak,,, and I do feel bad,, these things were supposed to have been shipped,, there might be several halloween related boxes floating around in space some where, cuz they never showed up!


----------



## MissMandy

You gotta wonder if these boxes that never made it to their destination, maybe the drivers kept them


----------



## wickedwillingwench

MissMandy said:


> You gotta wonder if these boxes that never made it to their destination, maybe the drivers kept them


well, wouldn't they have been surprised to open it up to find bloody body parts and eyeball popcorn buckets and zombie babies??? LOLOL.


----------



## lisa48317

Bella Betty said:


> Thank you, Bethene, for taking the time to organize, notify, supervise, follow up, poke, contact, follow through and all the other wonderful things you do!


AMEN!

I'm with BellaBetty & GiggleFairy. I make sure to send my daughter out to check the porch & mail every day since she gets home from school about an hour before I get home from work. Nothing. At least I'm getting cards from the card exchange!!


----------



## Arlita

First off I need to apoligize to pdykier for not posting these pictures sooner but I did mail a Halloween thank you card.

I will have you know before I went out to the garage to take the pictures I had put my dinner on the kitchen counter. A rotisserie chicken (from Walmart), cheese, tortilla's, lettuce & tomatoes I was going to have chicken taco's. After I was done taking the pictures I went in to make my dinner, I was for sure I had put the chicken on the counter....I looked in the Frig no chicken. Oh I forgot to mention I have a Beagle dog Sadie and a Dachshund/Wiredhaired Terrier Abby I will give you one guess who was able to get the chicken off the counter through the doggy door and devour the chicken bones and all in less than 10 minutes.

pdykier that's what I deserve for taking so long for posting the pictures of the wonderful gifts I received from you I love everything.

Everybody needs a hand... I mean arm with a hand. 









Love the Dare to Scare it is hanging at work.









I needed the Devastation Prevention Potion the day of the Tornado 5/22/12 oh well I am ready the next time we have stormy weather









Love the test tubes I will have to make a holder for them









Can never have enought light fixtures, and the eyes will be in my lab









You can never have enought tombstones and crows definitely a must









Here's hoping everyone receives gifts as great as mine pdykier is the best.

Arlita


----------



## LawP

Bella Betty said:


> Thank you, Bethene, for taking the time to organize, notify, supervise, follow up, poke, contact, follow through and all the other wonderful things you do!


I second that Bella. Bethene did a great job and never complains much when the boa feathers and drinks start flying around her house during SR time. I just hope all the victims waiting to get reaped will get their goodies soon.


----------



## ALKONOST

Arlita said:


> First off I need to apoligize to pdykier for not posting these pictures sooner but I did mail a Halloween thank you card.
> 
> I will have you know before I went out to the garage to take the pictures I had put my dinner on the kitchen counter. A rotisserie chicken (from Walmart), cheese, tortilla's, lettuce & tomatoes I was going to have chicken taco's. After I was done taking the pictures I went in to make my dinner, I was for sure I had put the chicken on the counter....I looked in the Frig no chicken. Oh I forgot to mention I have a Beagle dog Sadie and a Dachshund/Wiredhaired Terrier Abby I will give you one guess who was able to get the chicken off the counter through the doggy door and devour the chicken bones and all in less than 10 minutes.
> 
> pdykier that's what I deserve for taking so long for posting the pictures of the wonderful gifts I received from you I love everything.
> 
> Everybody needs a hand... I mean arm with a hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Dare to Scare it is hanging at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed the Devastation Prevention Potion the day of the Tornado 5/22/12 oh well I am ready the next time we have stormy weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the test tubes I will have to make a holder for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can never have enought light fixtures, and the eyes will be in my lab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can never have enought tombstones and crows definitely a must
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping everyone receives gifts as great as mine pdykier is the best.
> 
> Arlita


Really cool gifts! Pdykier did a great job. And as for your naughty dogs... I hope they escape a visit to the vet. Chicken bones can be a buggar


----------



## mariposa0283

omg arlita, your dogs are sneaky little turds! lol

trust a small lapdog to be the one to get on the counter... though i bet if you'd had a lab it would have still happened. lol


----------



## spookyone

GiggleFairy said:


> I agree with badgirl, bethene; not your fault in the least. You do an AMAZING job on this every year and I know ALL OF US are greatful to you.
> 
> I don't feel all antsy when I hear a delivery truck (or a school bus for that matter, lol) coming down the road anymore, so I'm not going crazy with anticipation. I don't think daily about being reaped, nor do I call my neighbor to check my porch if I'm out of town with family. I think I'll be more surprised if something does show up at this point.
> 
> In another twist of fate, I haven't decorated AT ALL because I'm supposed to be moving this month. What a KINK in my plans! Long story short, my landlord passed away last year - 30 rent houses in probate. 29 left to her grandson (the guy I've dealt with for YEARS) and 1 to her great grandson (whom I've never met). Great grandson got his girlfriend pregnant and needed a house to move in and guess who lives in the one and only house he was left? YEP! Me. In August I was told to move, so my haunt went down the tubes. Last week the grandson showed up to pick up rent for his son and told me don't worry about moving. Apparently the great grandson made an offer on another house and is going to use my rent to pay that mortgage. *facepalm*


ooooooooooooooomg... wow dang i feel for ya


----------



## Haunted Nana

Arlita said:


> First off I need to apoligize to pdykier for not posting these pictures sooner but I did mail a Halloween thank you card.
> 
> I will have you know before I went out to the garage to take the pictures I had put my dinner on the kitchen counter. A rotisserie chicken (from Walmart), cheese, tortilla's, lettuce & tomatoes I was going to have chicken taco's. After I was done taking the pictures I went in to make my dinner, I was for sure I had put the chicken on the counter....I looked in the Frig no chicken. Oh I forgot to mention I have a Beagle dog Sadie and a Dachshund/Wiredhaired Terrier Abby I will give you one guess who was able to get the chicken off the counter through the doggy door and devour the chicken bones and all in less than 10 minutes.
> 
> pdykier that's what I deserve for taking so long for posting the pictures of the wonderful gifts I received from you I love everything.
> 
> Everybody needs a hand... I mean arm with a hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Dare to Scare it is hanging at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed the Devastation Prevention Potion the day of the Tornado 5/22/12 oh well I am ready the next time we have stormy weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the test tubes I will have to make a holder for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can never have enought light fixtures, and the eyes will be in my lab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can never have enought tombstones and crows definitely a must
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping everyone receives gifts as great as mine pdykier is the best.
> 
> Arlita


Great reap Arlita


----------



## NOWHINING

which i fricking love by the way!!!! Wonderful, wonderful gifts!!!



wickedwillingwench said:


> baby, don;t fear the reaper...willl come.....


----------



## NOWHINING

I'VE FINALY BEEN REAPED TODAY BY THE WONDFUL WICKEDWILLINGWENCH!!! LOVE YOU BABE! LOL!









A LETTER...









TWILIGHT AND JABBERJAWS LIKES THE BOX THE BEST.









A PICTURE THAT I WILL FIND A PLACE FOR SOOOON AND IT WILL STAY THERE TOO!


----------



## NOWHINING

MEET HALF-FRANK.









PART OF MY GARLAND.









PURPLES LIGHTS THAT I NEEDED!









ANOTHER PART OF THE GARLAND.


----------



## NOWHINING

PART OF THE GARLAND AGAIN.









THE WHOLE GARLAND.









A CLOSE-UP


----------



## NOWHINING

MY VAMPIRE CANDLE.









MY FLOWER. LOL! AND HAND CANDLE TOO.









A SPELL BOOK AND ANOTHER HAND!

ONCE AGAIN, I LOVE MY GOODIES AND TO GO BACK HOME AND FIND A PLACE TO PUT EVERYTHING!!!

P.S. IS EVERYONE ELSE TAKEN CARE OF? WE DIDNT LEAVE ANYONE BEHIND DID WE?


----------



## Arlita

Nowhining I love the garland wish I had it.


----------



## Haunted Nana

NOWHINING said:


> MY VAMPIRE CANDLE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY FLOWER. LOL! AND HAND CANDLE TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A SPELL BOOK AND ANOTHER HAND!
> 
> ONCE AGAIN, I LOVE MY GOODIES AND TO GO BACK HOME AND FIND A PLACE TO PUT EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> P.S. IS EVERYONE ELSE TAKEN CARE OF? WE DIDNT LEAVE ANYONE BEHIND DID WE?


Great Reap no whining you got some great stuff.


----------



## NOWHINING

i would love to find more like perment home place for it. I love it too.



arlita said:


> nowhining i love the garland wish i had it.


----------



## badgirl

ONCE AGAIN, I LOVE MY GOODIES AND TO GO BACK HOME AND FIND A PLACE TO PUT EVERYTHING!!!

P.S. IS EVERYONE ELSE TAKEN CARE OF? WE DIDNT LEAVE ANYONE BEHIND DID WE?

[/COLOR][/QUOTE]

Wonderful goodies NoWhining---so worth the wait!  I'm still waiting but Bethene and I got it covered! No worries---I'm too busy trying to get my pretty derriere in gear and finally get my home ready for Halloween.


----------



## NOWHINING

NOW SEE THAT MAKES ME WORRY FOR YOU!



badgirl said:


> ONCE AGAIN, I LOVE MY GOODIES AND TO GO BACK HOME AND FIND A PLACE TO PUT EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> P.S. IS EVERYONE ELSE TAKEN CARE OF? WE DIDNT LEAVE ANYONE BEHIND DID WE?
> 
> [/COLOR]


Wonderful goodies NoWhining---so worth the wait!  I'm still waiting but Bethene and I got it covered! No worries---I'm too busy trying to get my pretty derriere in gear and finally get my home ready for Halloween. [/QUOTE]


----------



## MissMandy

Good to see the final reapings  Cool stuff!


----------



## Spookybella977

NOWHININIG I love your gifts!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

NOWHINING that was a great haul! Wickedwillingwench did an awesome job rescuing you!


----------



## Lisaloo

Thank goodness, NOWHINING. Everything looks great. I want to give all of you still waiting to be Reaped a big hug. I am so sorry that happened to you all and next year I'm signing up to be a Rescue Reaper for sure!


----------



## JustWhisper

Arlita and NOWHINING, both of you received such great gifts. How awesome for you to get rescued Nowhining. I love everything in both of your reaper packages you guys. What awesome reapers. I think the Devastation Prevention bottle and the Spell book are my favorite items.


----------



## hallorenescene

no whining, i love your gifts. they would fit right in with my theme this year.


----------



## Lady Arsenic

Yaaahh!!! Rescue reapers! Cool stuff, I love the purple lights, those can stay out years round almost anyplace & look great! That picture is creepy. Cats LOVE boxes don't they? Glad you finaly got reaped.


----------



## bethene

well, I am heading to go camping to haunt the heck outta the place! so I hope you all get rescued by the time I get back Sunday,, thanks again to all who volunteered to be rescuers, whether I needed to use you or not,, you all are the best! see ya Sunday!


----------



## Leon55ia

I feel compelled to post just to say that we think we have the coolest Secret Reaper in all of Reaperdom.


----------



## ajbanz

The last minute reapings are just as fantastic as the early ones. Love your gifts nowhining and arlita.


----------



## NOWHINING

I really enjoyed putting them out and re-arranging everything too.



hallorenescene said:


> no whining, i love your gifts. they would fit right in with my theme this year.


----------



## lisa48317

Arlita - I remember chatting with you about Sadie (I'm the one with Jack the Beagle) - I'm convinced that a Beagle tongue can reach out and grab things, especially what they're not supposed to get! You got some great stuff - I love the random arm!

Yay, Nowhining has to change her name! The flowers & the hand candle are really neat. 

Still waiting here....


----------



## Arlita

Lisa I mean Puss n Boots looks so sad I am sure it will be worth the wait (at least I hope so) it is so sad that someone signs up to do the exchange and then takes their gift and runs just remember Karma.


----------



## GiggleFairy

spookyone said:


> ooooooooooooooomg... wow dang i feel for ya


It's stressful spookyone. Part of me is afraid to stop packing or even unpack for that matter. I kind of feel stuck between a rock and a hard place; damned if I do and damned if I don't.



hallorenescene said:


> giggle fairy, that was some bad news, but at least now you don't have to move. now, i gotta run and check out the secret reaper 2 thread. i love looking at gifts, and i hear there are some nice ones there


hallorenescene, I took a brief look at threads and didn't find the SRII. Would you mind sending a link to me? I'd love to check out their goodies. I didn't get to sign up for that one this year.



MissMandy said:


> You gotta wonder if these boxes that never made it to their destination, maybe the drivers kept them


I've often wondered the SAME thing!!!



lisa48317 said:


> AMEN!
> 
> I'm with BellaBetty & GiggleFairy. I make sure to send my daughter out to check the porch & mail every day since she gets home from school about an hour before I get home from work. Nothing. At least I'm getting cards from the card exchange!!


Since I figured I'd be in the midst of moving and didn't have my new address yet, I opted out of doing the card exchange, so I'm just not feeling the love at all this year. I did get a card from hallorenescene. She's such an awesome person! This year just bites all around for me.



badgirl said:


> ONCE AGAIN, I LOVE MY GOODIES AND TO GO BACK HOME AND FIND A PLACE TO PUT EVERYTHING!!!
> 
> P.S. IS EVERYONE ELSE TAKEN CARE OF? WE DIDNT LEAVE ANYONE BEHIND DID WE?[/COLOR]



I believe lisa48317 and I are the only people left. lisa, which one of us is going to be the rotten egg???


----------



## badgirl

I believe lisa48317 and I are the only people left. lisa, which one of us is going to be the rotten egg???[/QUOTE]

You gals aren't alone---I'm still waiting too. Supposedly my Reaper had to reship my gift, which is very nice of them. Hoping it arrives before I go camping so it's not sitting here all lonely for days.


----------



## GiggleFairy

badgirl said:


> I believe lisa48317 and I are the only people left. lisa, which one of us is going to be the rotten egg???


You gals aren't alone---I'm still waiting too. Supposedly my Reaper had to reship my gift, which is very nice of them. Hoping it arrives before I go camping so it's not sitting here all lonely for days. [/QUOTE]


Fingers crossed for you! With my luck the package would show up while I was gone. And a raccoon would probably drag it off in my absence, lol.


----------



## Ghouliet

I sent off a package to Christina22 today. Her first package never arrived and Fed Ex is now saying it is lost. I made a claim on the box today and will call them on Thursday to find out the status of the claim and if they need anything else from me. I feel so bad Christina had to wait so long for her package but I hope she understands it took me a week to make two of the items in her package.


----------



## badgirl

I'm sure she is grateful that you are so generous to reap her twice, Ghouliet!

And GiggleFairy---don't say that! The raccoons are BIG around here!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Ghouliet said:


> I sent off a package to Christina22 today. Her first package never arrived and Fed Ex is now saying it is lost. I made a claim on the box today and will call them on Thursday to find out the status of the claim and if they need anything else from me. I feel so bad Christina had to wait so long for her package but I hope she understands it took me a week to make two of the items in her package.


Oh Ghouliet that had to be heartbreaking for you! I'd be even more pissed if my creation got lost. Their like our babies, unlike stuff we can replace quickly in the store. Sorry you had to go through this.




badgirl said:


> I'm sure she is grateful that you are so generous to reap her twice, Ghouliet!
> 
> And GiggleFairy---don't say that! The raccoons are BIG around here!



*snickers and runs away*


----------



## hallorenescene

now i'm really happy i sent you the card giggle fairy. and i hear you on the secret reaper 11, i just couldn't budget in anymore.


----------



## NOWHINING

to what? NOTWHINING? hahahah nah I stick with NOWHINING LOL!



lisa48317 said:


> Arlita - I remember chatting with you about Sadie (I'm the one with Jack the Beagle) - I'm convinced that a Beagle tongue can reach out and grab things, especially what they're not supposed to get! You got some great stuff - I love the random arm!
> 
> Yay, Nowhining has to change her name! The flowers & the hand candle are really neat.
> 
> Still waiting here....
> View attachment 134615


----------



## lisa48317

NOWHINING said:


> to what? NOTWHINING? hahahah nah I stick with NOWHINING LOL!


LOL! I was wondering what you'd say to that!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

UnOrthodOx said:


> But, the thing my wife and daughter are fighting over is the pumpkin. The boss wants to use it for decoration this season, Talia wants it "so my stuffed animals can have a halloween".


Was there ever a doubt who would win that fight?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

feel so bad for those who have yet to be reaped


----------



## Bella Betty

GiggleFairy said:


> You gals aren't alone---I'm still waiting too. Supposedly my Reaper had to reship my gift, which is very nice of them. Hoping it arrives before I go camping so it's not sitting here all lonely for days.



Fingers crossed for you! With my luck the package would show up while I was gone. And a raccoon would probably drag it off in my absence, lol.[/QUOTE]

I'm still waiting too!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I wish I could afford to reap everyone still waiting. Everyone I've met at HF have been so kind, given me so so many idea and much needed laughs! I love it here!


----------



## Kymmm

Okay.. enough is enough.. I will be sending a box out to someone soon.. I know you have been patient so far my little victim but try to remain that way a little longer... 
I'm sorry your Reaper didn't come through...
but soon a rescue box will be there for you!


----------



## Halloween Scream

Great late reapings everyone! I really enjoyed reading through the last few pages, but I'm very sorry that a few of you are still waiting. Thank you to all the rescue reapers who stepped up and a HUGE thank you to Bethene for organizing. You did a FANTASTIC job!


----------



## hallorenescene

hahaha unorth, i bet she did the puppy dog look. that wins me over all the time too


----------



## The Red Hallows

kloey74 said:


> I also made 2 smaller ones. This is my new favorite thing to make. My next victim is getting one too!


Creepy, but in a good way.


----------



## LadySherry

someone is getting reaped today better be home to sign for it. hehehehehe


----------



## BR1MSTON3

That was a lot of thread to catch up with! Wonderful looking gifts, a lot of thought went into them this year!


----------



## LawP

I predict a day of rescues.


----------



## Bella Betty

LawP you were correct in your prediction....................at least for me. 

HOORAY! THANK YOU TO MY RESCUE REAPER!! I'd had a pretty rough day at work and when I came home, on my computer chair sat a box that made me do a little dance of halloween happiness! I loved the tape on the box (I found some Halloween tape for next year's Victim and have it stashed and ready). I was ready to rip into it and then remembered that I needed to take pictures!

The items you created for me brought happy tears to my eyes. The sweet handmade card made me very hopeful that something else handmade would be in my box. I wasn't disappointed. The first item I unwrapped was a voodoo doll--handmade and lovely and PERFECT!! Then I opened another!!!!! A PAIR of VOODOO DOLLS, each with their own little personality. Thank you for taking the time to handsew these little beauties, they will be put in a place of honor--right on the mantle for all to see!! Next came a very lovely table runner which will work great on the tiki bar. A bag of Autumn mix candy corn (which I will try to resist until the party.......but I love candy corn), and a bunch of skeley hands, which I will definitely be able to incorporate! The last and a very special treat was in the bag. A fantastic hand created skullchime with bones atop---WOW, thank you!!

LawP thank you so very much for the thoughtful, heartfelt items you sent to me. You have restored my faith in Reapers everywhere (it really wasn't gone, just a little bruised) and have brought forth the Halloween spirit!

Here are the pics--sorry about the off colors, my camera/computer interaction has been acting up lately:






























THANK YOU, AGAIN, LAWP AND HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## Haunted Nana

Bella Betty said:


> LawP you were correct in your prediction....................at least for me.
> 
> HOORAY! THANK YOU TO MY RESCUE REAPER!! I'd had a pretty rough day at work and when I came home, on my computer chair sat a box that made me do a little dance of halloween happiness! I loved the tape on the box (I found some Halloween tape for next year's Victim and have it stashed and ready). I was ready to rip into it and then remembered that I needed to take pictures!
> 
> The items you created for me brought happy tears to my eyes. The sweet handmade card made me very hopeful that something else handmade would be in my box. I wasn't disappointed. The first item I unwrapped was a voodoo doll--handmade and lovely and PERFECT!! Then I opened another!!!!! A PAIR of VOODOO DOLLS, each with their own little personality. Thank you for taking the time to handsew these little beauties, they will be put in a place of honor--right on the mantle for all to see!! Next came a very lovely table runner which will work great on the tiki bar. A bag of Autumn mix candy corn (which I will try to resist until the party.......but I love candy corn), and a bunch of skeley hands, which I will definitely be able to incorporate! The last and a very special treat was in the bag. A fantastic hand created skullchime with bones atop---WOW, thank you!!
> 
> LawP thank you so very much for the thoughtful, heartfelt items you sent to me. You have restored my faith in Reapers everywhere (it really wasn't gone, just a little bruised) and have brought forth the Halloween spirit!
> 
> Here are the pics--sorry about the off colors, my camera/computer interaction has been acting up lately:
> 
> View attachment 135177
> 
> View attachment 135178
> 
> View attachment 135179
> 
> View attachment 135180
> 
> 
> THANK YOU, AGAIN, LAWP AND HAPPY HALLOWEEN


Nice Reap BB. Card looks really cute love the Skull wind chime too.


----------



## MissMandy

Nice stuff, Bella! I really like the skull wind chime!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow bella, those are very cool gifts. they are well homemade and adorable. lawp, you did great.


----------



## LawP

Bella, I'm thrilled you like your gifts. This is my first year as a rescue reaper and I must say it makes me feel good that I could bring a smile to someone whose Halloween spirit took a hit.  I still hold out hope that your original reaper will come through as promised. Happy Halloween!


----------



## LadySherry

Dear victim,
Ups tried to deliver your package yesterday but you were not home. They will try again today. Please be home, you so deserve this package.


----------



## moony_1

Ok! It's been a lOng time coming because my photo uploading app wasn't working  but, here are the pic of my great haul of booty from HauntedDiva!!! Again, THANK YOU! I love it all! The boys had so much fun, and Dunvan even said "aww we must be very special for getting this!" you seriously made their Halloween season, and we've been having fun with the packing peanuts too! Lol we wanted to get a real flag pole for the flag but Hubs is trying to come up with somethig else because we don't want it hanging limp if Halloween night is windless! 

http://i.imgur.com/yWdu9.jpg
The full haul! 

http://i.imgur.com/yV9tm.jpg
The boys do happy with their plunder lol 

http://i.imgur.com/er2IH.jpg
Detail of the amazing photo box 

http://i.imgur.com/4z6iw.jpg
Some of the fun had with the packing peanuts: mustaches!!!

http://i.imgur.com/ZBfln.jpg
Obligatory cat in box pic lol this is our cat (kitten) having some fun with the tissue paper haha 

So everything include was: caution tape, spider webs (yay! I haven't bought any this year!), a mini strobe light that my boys have claimed for dragon hunting in the basement lol, some Brach's caramel apple candy corn (our first! And we loved it!), tattoo sleeves, gems an necklaces which will be going into our lighte treasure chest, creepy cloth, fish netting (yay! I haven't been able to find anythig close to this!!!), a HUGE AWESOME jolly roger pirate flag (my new pride and joy!), a beautiful fabric bag that was holding the gems, a Pirate coloring book and Halloween pencils for the boys (thank you for thinking of them!), a beautiful homemade card, an it was all amazingly and meticulously packed into the glorious photo box with the awesome octopus print on it! 

Again thank you thank you thank Haunted Diva! I'm happy you were my "first" reaper and you've made me fall in love with the exchange!


----------



## Gothikim

Unless UPS is fibbing to me, somebody should be getting rescue-reaped on Monday


----------



## Kymmm

Another Rescue box is ready to go!! It will go out tomorrow..  Hang in there everyone!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

moony great haul!


----------



## Ghouliet

I am tracking the one going to Christina22 and it got to Oregon today, it has to make in into Vancouver BC, Canada. They are saying it is on schedule and should arrive by the evening of the 16th.


----------



## Ghouliet

ohhh, I am wrong, it made it into Redmon, WA tonight. At this rate it will be there very soon.


----------



## Kymmm

BadGirl, your package is on it's way..  I sent you a PM.


----------



## badgirl

Kymmm said:


> BadGirl, your package is on it's way..  I sent you a PM.


AWW, THANKS KYMMM! I can't believe I have had to be rescued twice in two years---I promise I'm normally not a high maintenance gal  All the Rescue Reapers are amazing for stepping up and helping out. My package is coming all the way from California---it will have traveled farther than I ever have!!! I will be sure to let you know when it arrives..


----------



## Kymmm

Lol Badgirl.. I'm sure you are not high maintenance! It's just too bad that you had to wait so late to be Reaped both years.  I hope you like everything. I wanted to get it to you as quickly as possible so hopefully, my quick shopping works out. Let me know when you get it!!!


----------



## nicnacnikki

Should the gifts for the second secret reapers be in already? I mailed my victims gift out but havent received anything from my reaper yet...


----------



## JustWhisper

nicnacnikki said:


> Should the gifts for the second secret reapers be in already? I mailed my victims gift out but havent received anything from my reaper yet...



nikki, all of our posts for SRII should be directed to this thread...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...2012-secret-reaper-ii-sign-up-discussion.html

Your package was delivered yesterday. Check your PMs, I sent you one concerning this package. Thanks. Also, I dont think I ever got a PM saying you shipped. Did I miss it?


----------



## Teresa M

Here are a couple of pictures (finally!) of my Grandaughter, Victoria in the outfit that Lady Sherry sent for her in my secret reaper package.


----------



## LadySherry

She is so cute. Lovin the pics now give her some candy. Lol


----------



## lisa48317

Rescue me?? Someone? Please?

~sniff~


----------



## LadySherry

Ok now i am worried... I am the rescue reaper for giggle fairy and sent her package with signature required( just to make sure she got it and it wasn't stolen) 
They have attempted twice to deliver and no one home and she hasn't been on the forum since the 9th. If someone knows her please tell her I am trying to reap her and to be home.


----------



## Teresa M

LadySherry said:


> She is so cute. Lovin the pics now give her some candy. Lol


Thank you! LOL, she didn't get any candy, but she did get a cookie.


----------



## Kymmm

LadySherry said:


> Ok now i am worried... I am the rescue reaper for giggle fairy and sent her package with signature required( just to make sure she got it and it wasn't stolen)
> They have attempted twice to deliver and no one home and she hasn't been on the forum since the 9th. If someone knows her please tell her I am trying to reap her and to be home.


That sucks..  She was on all the time.. I wonder if she has a Facebook account?


----------



## Teresa M

LadySherry said:


> Ok now i am worried... I am the rescue reaper for giggle fairy and sent her package with signature required( just to make sure she got it and it wasn't stolen)
> They have attempted twice to deliver and no one home and she hasn't been on the forum since the 9th. If someone knows her please tell her I am trying to reap her and to be home.


This is one of Giggle fairy's posts from the 9th; maybe she is already camping? Can you contact the shipper and ask them to hold it until you make sure she is home? I know sometimes when they can't deliver after a certain number of tries, they return them. I would hate for you to have to pay shipping twice!

"You gals aren't alone---I'm still waiting too. Supposedly my Reaper had to reship my gift, which is very nice of them. Hoping it arrives before I go camping so it's not sitting here all lonely for days. Fingers crossed for you! With my luck the package would show up while I was gone. And a raccoon would probably drag it off in my absence, lol."


----------



## badgirl

Teresa M said:


> This is one of Giggle fairy's posts from the 9th; maybe she is already camping? Can you contact the shipper and ask them to hold it until you make sure she is home? I know sometimes when they can't deliver after a certain number of tries, they return them. I would hate for you to have to pay shipping twice!
> 
> "You gals aren't alone---I'm still waiting too. Supposedly my Reaper had to reship my gift, which is very nice of them. Hoping it arrives before I go camping so it's not sitting here all lonely for days. Fingers crossed for you! With my luck the package would show up while I was gone. And a raccoon would probably drag it off in my absence, lol."


That was actually GiggleFairy quoting me  I went camping and now I am home....where GiggleFairy is I do not know???? I hope all is okay and she gets her gift!


----------



## MissMandy

I sent Giggle a message on facebook for you


----------



## LadySherry

MissMandy said:


> I sent Giggle a message on facebook for you


Thank you so very much!!!!!!


----------



## Teresa M

badgirl said:


> That was actually GiggleFairy quoting me  I went camping and now I am home....where GiggleFairy is I do not know???? I hope all is okay and she gets her gift!


Oh! Ooops! And I thought I was doing good!  Well, shoot; I hope that everything is ok!


----------



## LadySherry

Teresa M said:


> Oh! Ooops! And I thought I was doing good!  Well, shoot; I hope that everything is ok!


Thanks Teresa for looking out for me.


----------



## MissMandy

LadySherry said:


> Thank you so very much!!!!!!


No problem  She said the first delivery attempt, she was actually home but didn't get to the door in time. The second time she wasn't home, which was rare. She also mentioned a new delivery guy too. So she is aware of the delivery attempts and is super excited to get reaped


----------



## Ghouliet

CHristina22 should be getting her package tomorrow. It has made it into Canada early this morning and is scheduled to be delivered by the end of day tomorrow. I hope Christina22 will be home and actually get it this time. I had so many problems with Fed Ex that I sent this one UPS. So far so good.


----------



## LadySherry

MissMandy said:


> No problem  She said the first delivery attempt, she was actually home but didn't get to the door in time. The second time she wasn't home, which was rare. She also mentioned a new delivery guy too. So she is aware of the delivery attempts and is super excited to get reaped


I am watching the ups tracking like a hawk. Fingers crossed that she gets it in her hands today.


----------



## lisa48317

*SQUEEEE! I GOT REAPED!!!! The last hour of work is going to drag!!

According to my daughter.....Hello Kitty is on the box!*


----------



## wickedwillingwench

lisa48317 said:


> *SQUEEEE! I GOT REAPED!!!! The last hour of work is going to drag!!
> 
> According to my daughter.....Hello Kitty is on the box!*


woooohoooo!!!!!! i would be squirmin in my chair til time to go home!


----------



## lisa48317

Trust my daughter to notice the witchy Hello Kitty on the return address label but not the HUGE crow or reaper on the box!! LOL!

First...a letter....from Super Rescue Reaper of the Year - Gothikim!








a Countdown to Halloween sign that is already hanging in my kitchen (with the correct # on it)!








2 big gargoyles <3<3<3








a lovely bat table runner and 2 skull votives with battery op candles








and the gratuitous cat picture. She never got in the box, but it was sure inspected closely!








THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for all the awesome goodies!!!

It is very sweet of you to step in, I sure hope my original reaper is OK!


----------



## Paint It Black

Great gargoyles. I also love the countdown calender. Your rescue reaper did a great job!


----------



## Gothikim

I'm glad you 1) got the package, and 2) like the contents, Lisa48317! I was happy to be your Rescue Reaper!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

A+ job looks good


----------



## wickedwillingwench

love the goyles, too.

guess i'm gonna haff to go round up a neighborhood stray so i can take a damn cat pic when my box arrives. bwahahaha.


----------



## TJN66

lisa48317 said:


> Trust my daughter to notice the witchy Hello Kitty on the return address label but not the HUGE crow or reaper on the box!! LOL!
> 
> First...a letter....from Super Rescue Reaper of the Year - Gothikim!
> View attachment 136063
> 
> 
> a Countdown to Halloween sign that is already hanging in my kitchen (with the correct # on it)!
> View attachment 136064
> 
> 
> 2 big gargoyles <3<3<3
> View attachment 136065
> 
> 
> a lovely bat table runner and 2 skull votives with battery op candles
> View attachment 136066
> 
> 
> and the gratuitous cat picture. She never got in the box, but it was sure inspected closely!
> View attachment 136067
> 
> 
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for all the awesome goodies!!!
> 
> It is very sweet of you to step in, I sure hope my original reaper is OK!


Oh my....I love that table runner!!! what a great rescue reap!!!!


----------



## TJN66

wickedwillingwench said:


> love the goyles, too.
> 
> guess i'm gonna haff to go round up a neighborhood stray so i can take a damn cat pic when my box arrives. bwahahaha.


Lol! Now that is too funny =)


----------



## Ghouliet

Very nice rescue reap! And it came before Halloween. 

Christina22 should be getting her package tomorrow by the end of the day. I hope she will be just as pleased with her package.


----------



## lisa48317

wickedwillingwench said:


> guess i'm gonna haff to go round up a neighborhood stray so i can take a damn cat pic when my box arrives. bwahahaha.


Yes, you should! LOL!


----------



## hallorenescene

moony, you got some nice gifts. that is great a rescue reaper stepped up. 
teresa, your little grandaughter is adorable. that outfit is really thoughtful of your reaper.
wow, i'm glad most have been reaped, or rescue reaped.


----------



## ajbanz

OOOOO. Some great last minute reaps and rescue reaps. Looks like they've been worth the wait!!!


----------



## Arlita

Lisa you ended up with a wonderful rescue reaper Gothikim those are wonderful gifts it was worth the wait.


----------



## krnlmustrd

bethene said:


> ohhh, love the zombies!! what a awesome center piece it will make! can not wait to see what you do with it!


I didn't quite make my zombie figures into a centerpiece, but I did put them on my entryway table. They worked great with the cardboard haunted house I bought last year:


----------



## LadySherry

The rescue package was signed for by Gigglefairy so hopefully she got it yesterday.


----------



## CornStalkers

krnlmustard-I love your display...house/zombies/pumpkins everything!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i've been trying to lure this little kitty into my house for picture taking but he's not going for it yet. Maybe i need some catnip.


----------



## LawP

I think only a similar looking kitty named "Fee Fee" would lure him in.


----------



## Kymmm

Badgirl, USPS says your package was still in California as of yesterday.. I will check it again tomorrow. Keep your fingers crossed that it is on it's way across the states!!! Says that the estimated delivery date is the 20th but I think you'll get it before then!


----------



## badgirl

Maybe it's on vacation . I'm not worried.....going to be in a boring work conference out of town for the next two days, but I've already made my husband pinky-swear not to open it until I get home!


----------



## Kymmm

badgirl said:


> Maybe it's on vacation . I'm not worried.....going to be in a boring work conference out of town for the next two days, but I've already made my husband pinky-swear not to open it until I get home!


 Hopefully the package will be waiting for you when you return.  Have a nice trip..


----------



## Ophelia

LawP said:


> I think only a similar looking kitty named "Fee Fee" would lure him in.



Lol!

Le Mew?


----------



## hallorenescene

ophelia, don't you mean 
Le Pew. lol. but such a pretty kitty.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

what? it's not a kitty????


----------



## lisa48317

wickedwillingwench said:


> what? it's not a kitty????


Maybe you need to find one of these?


----------



## Spookybella977

Lisa your gifts are awesome, I especially love the gargoyles!!! Great job Gothikim!!!

Krnmustrd Love your display!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

lisa48317 said:


> Maybe you need to find one of these?
> View attachment 136541


ewwwwwww...those gimme the heebie jeebies.


----------



## Ghouliet

wickedwillingwench said:


> i've been trying to lure this little kitty into my house for picture taking but he's not going for it yet. Maybe i need some catnip.


OH, It's a pole-cat!


----------



## sikntwizted

Lisa found my lost dog! Sorry he's not a very "social" animal. LOL


----------



## Gothikim

wickedwillingwench said:


> ewwwwwww...those gimme the heebie jeebies.


+1. I have an outdoor kitty that I leave the garage door open a bit for, and every now and again one of those disgusting waddly fat hissing nasty possums tips into the garage to cadge kitty's food. To paraphrase Cartman: I HATE THOSE FRIGGIN' THINGS.


----------



## trentsketch

I got reaped by someone who didn't identify themselves in the package. I'd like to thank whoever reaped me for going over the top with the carnival theme.

Here's the more generic, creepy crawly filler stuff: creepy cloth, snakes, spiders, rats, bats, silhouettes, spiders, and flies:










And here's the carnival specific stuff: bug covered popcorn, bug covered lollipops, bug covered caramel apples, a gigantic felt trick or treat banner, and a clown skull:


----------



## Ghouliet

Wayyyy cool stuff, especially the carnival goodies when you are doing that theme. I love/ hate the bug encrusted apples and popcorn. It makes my skin crawl. They are Awesome!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

trents, the carnival stuff is absolutely disgusting. Great job, reaper.


----------



## bethene

love the carnival goodies!


----------



## JustWhisper

I love all those goodies. Trent, what a creepy haul. I mean that in a good way.

Those gargoyles are sweet.


----------



## Ghouliet

Posting again just so I can find the thread tomorrow. Christina22 got her package delivered Tuesday and I don't want to miss it when she posts.


----------



## LadySherry

I sure wish Gigglefairy would get on the forum. I am curious what she thought about her rescue reap.


----------



## Ghouliet

If Christina does not post what she got I just might have to put pictures up. lol I made her a quilt and some placemats and also sent some really cute Halloween mugs.


----------



## Spookybella977

Trent the carnival themed items are awesome!!! I'm not into clowns but those items make me want a carnival themed scene!!!!


----------



## dariusobells

I've been reaped (from secret reaper Mark 1 no less) 

My Reaper is from Maryville TN though they didn't give their name They definitely have looked me up and done a bit of stalking everything will go wonderfully in my haunt. Thank you!


----------



## devilangel

Ghouliet said:


> If Christina does not post what she got I just might have to put pictures up. lol I made her a quilt and some placemats and also sent some really cute Halloween mugs.


oh how sweet of you 
please post would love to see


----------



## badgirl

Not here yet Kymmm, but that just means that it is still traveling all the way across the country to little 'ol me! 



Kymmm said:


> Hopefully the package will be waiting for you when you return.  Have a nice trip..


----------



## bethene

yay, Dariusobells,,, so glad you finally got reaped! love the bat~ I do not have any and always look at them,,, need to break down and buy one !
Is that skull in a bag of bones? I can not make out what it is,,,,


----------



## Kymmm

badgirl said:


> Not here yet Kymmm, but that just means that it is still traveling all the way across the country to little 'ol me!


It's in Florida!! It's getting closer!


----------



## Ghouliet

Since it does not look like Christina is going to share photos I will post some myself. Here is the quilt I sent and pictures of the mugs I also sent. Tomorrow I will locate a picture of the placemats.


----------



## ajbanz

Very nice Gouliet. You reaped her well.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, some more nice gifts. i love the bat, and the quilt is like none i've ever seen before. georgous


----------



## devilangel

Ghouliet said:


> Since it does not look like Christina is going to share photos I will post some myself. Here is the quilt I sent and pictures of the mugs I also sent. Tomorrow I will locate a picture of the placemats.
> 
> View attachment 136890
> View attachment 136895


wow that quilt is AWESOME definately worth the wait great job ghouliet


----------



## wickedwillingwench

very very nice, ghouliet. I live for the day when *I* am your lucky victim.


----------



## JustWhisper

That quilt is to die for. What a lucky victim. Love the mugs too. I am glad everyone is slowly but finally being reaped.


----------



## Madame Leota

trentsketch said:


> I got reaped by someone who didn't identify themselves in the package. I'd like to thank whoever reaped me for going over the top with the carnival theme.
> 
> Here's the more generic, creepy crawly filler stuff: creepy cloth, snakes, spiders, rats, bats, silhouettes, spiders, and flies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the carnival specific stuff: bug covered popcorn, bug covered lollipops, bug covered caramel apples, a gigantic felt trick or treat banner, and a clown skull:


Well, I was really hoping you found the note enclosed. It was right on top but maybe it got thrown out with the tissue paper. 
It will be pretty anticlimatic now but here's what it said:

The Spirits have informed me of your diabolical plan to host a Carnival of Terror.
May you find the enclosed adornments to be beneficial to your endeavor…








Glad you liked everything though!


----------



## trentsketch

I didn't realize the tombstone was your signature.


----------



## badgirl

Ghouliet was sweet enough to be my Secret Rescue Reaper last year---you always go above and beyond to make your victims feel special. I am sorry , that she has not posted or thanked you but I'm sure she loves everything---who wouldn't!?  



Ghouliet said:


> Since it does not look like Christina is going to share photos I will post some myself. Here is the quilt I sent and pictures of the mugs I also sent. Tomorrow I will locate a picture of the placemats.
> 
> View attachment 136890
> View attachment 136895


----------



## Haunted Nana

great gifts Ghouliet, she should have been very happy with that pretty quilt and cute cups.


----------



## Ghouliet

badgirl said:


> Ghouliet was sweet enough to be my Secret Rescue Reaper last year---you always go above and beyond to make your victims feel special. I am sorry , that she has not posted or thanked you but I'm sure she loves everything---who wouldn't!?


What a nice thing to say, thanks. I am glad you liked your stuff. I have a great deal of fun getting gifts together. I shop after Halloween and during the year at thrift stores. Those cups came from a thrift store and after I looked them up on the Internet found out a set of four of them are going for 54$ on ebay, I did not pay anywhere near that at Goodwill. lol 

Thanks for all the compliments on the quilt. I made it with odds and ends of Halloween fabric I had left over from other projects. I also made some placemats with the striped fabric that is in the quilt but I can not seem to locate the sd card the pictures of them..


----------



## hallorenescene

wow leota, you got some wonderful gifts. what a cool way toleave your signature


----------



## msgatorslayer

My reaper is Trentsketch! He made me an amazingly freaky shadow box. I love it!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

msgator, that shadow box is freaky awesome. wow, i love it. nice gift


----------



## Kymmm

Badgirl.. PLEASE tell me you got your package... USPS says it was delivered..


----------



## badgirl

It arrived kymmm! I was so busy prepping for my Ghouls Night Out party that I never checked the mail, and one of my guests carried in my package for me! It was a great surprise, and all the ladies think that the Secret Reaper Gift exchange is such a cool idea. 
I am cleaning and recovering, but will post pics ASAP!!! Thank you for being my Rescue Reaper....I used everything for my party and the boys all love their goodies. It was so thoughtful of you to include them.


----------



## Kymmm

YAY!!! I'm happy it got there safely!!


----------



## Ghouliet

Can't wait for the pictures Bad Girl.

I could not find the pictures of the set of four place mats I sent Christina22 so I made a set for myself. Her's looked like these. They are reversible, candy corn on one side and the Halloween "stripe" on the other

.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghoulette, those are very nice


----------



## Haunted Nana

Ghouliet said:


> Can't wait for the pictures Bad Girl.
> 
> I could not find the pictures of the set of four place mats I sent Christina22 so I made a set for myself. Her's looked like these. They are reversible, candy corn on one side and the Halloween "stripe" on the other
> 
> .
> View attachment 137258
> View attachment 137259


Cool place mats Ghouliet


----------



## bethene

oh,, those are beautiful, Ghoutlette, love the candy corns~


----------



## Sidnami

Got my cam fixed. Late on posting. Sorry.

Thanks Frenchy.

There are also led lights.


----------



## frenchy

No prob


----------



## ajbanz

Sidnami, does the candle holder have feet???? That is pretty cool!!!


----------



## Bella Betty

Wow, I feel super lucky--my original reaper's package arrived on Monday! I couldn't figure out who you are on the forum, but THANK YOU! Shelby, for all the lovely items----they are much appreciated! I have a picture of all the lovely items sent to me, but here's a list of the nice items I received: 

A cute cat door harp
Tea light holder
3 ft Glow in the Dark Skelly
Smaller glow in the dark skelly
4 Universal figures--Mummy, King Kong, King of the Lizards, and Frankenstein, all in a pumpkin treasure box
Create a Pumpkin Decor kit
Creepy cloth and bloody gauze
Ping Pong Eyeballs (needed some for a game we'll be playing)
Inflatable skeleton
Wall mural
3 creepy diner signs









Thank you so much Shelby! Have a great Halloween!


----------



## JustWhisper

Ghoutlette, those place mats are so adorable. Great job.

I want to know what that cool looking round beige thing is, Frenchy. Are those skulls going around the edge? Nice reap, Sidnami. I agree, that candle holder is great.

Bella, what an awesome gaggle of gifts. What a way to be reaped.


----------



## Ghouliet

Thanks, I liked the ones I sent my victim so I made myself a set.


----------



## LadySherry

Ghouliet said:


> Thanks, I liked the ones I sent my victim so I made myself a set.


You know if you ever feel the need to make another set, there is always room on my table.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice reaps sidnami and beela


----------



## ajbanz

Nice reap Bella Betty. The last minute reaps are awesome!!!


----------



## bethene

very cool reaping, Bella!


----------



## dariusobells

Reaped and Reaped again!

after getting a gift from my rescue reaper (due to my original reaper getting hurt) the original reaper still sent me their package! i still have no Idea who either one of them are??? Thank you so much to both!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

wow great haul


----------



## hallorenescene

very nice darius


----------



## ajbanz

Nice reap. So glad your original reaper was feeling well enough to mail you a package.


----------



## JustWhisper

Has everyone from this SR been reaped now? This was great fun. 

*Thanks again Bethene* for ALL that hard work... collecting names, sending out PMs for additional information, matching reapers and victims, sending out 200 PMs with that info, answering a zillion questions, collecting tracking numbers, keeping track of who hadn't shipped yet, sending out more PMs trying to find out why, confirming shipment receipts, sending out second and third PMs looking for lost reapers, sending out rescue reapers, all while trying to do your own SR, the card exchange, and setting up for 2 camping haunts and your own home display. You rock.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

well said justwisper THANK YOU BETHENE for the SRI and thank you Justwisper for SRII


----------



## hallorenescene

yes, thank you bethene for another fun senior reap. looking forward to next years reap.


----------

